# Monday Night Raw Runnin Wild On The Road To WrestleMania, Brother!



## Clique

> _*The Road to WrestleMania is finally clear, and the main event of Batista challenging Randy Orton for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship is set. However, the lay of the land is anything but calm in WWE the night after Elimination Chamber. The Shield’s dominance is in question after they failed to defeat The Wyatt Family, John Cena and Daniel Bryan are gunning for the Superstars who cost them the WWE World Heavyweight Championship … and, of course, there’s the little matter of a returning WWE Hall of Famer. So check out WWE.com’s five-point preview for the first Raw on The Road to WrestleMania … brother.
> *_














> _*After a seven-year absence from the empire he helped sculpt with the biggest arms in the world, Hulk Hogan returns to Monday Night Raw. The former Undisputed Champion will likely look to get reacquainted with the WWE Universe before he handles the hosting duties of WrestleMania 30, but the landscape of WWE has drastically changed since The Hulkster last came home. With new faces like The Authority, The Wyatts and Daniel Bryan in play, is “The Immortal One” already in danger? Or will he show them, once again, where the power lies?*_














> _*The war is won, and The Wyatt Family are the victors. After a ruthless collision of WWE’s two most fearsome factions, Bray Wyatt and his family stood tall over the vanquished Hounds of Justice at Elimination Chamber. But while Bray seems to have already chosen his next victim (more on that in a bit), what awaits The Shield, who were methodically isolated and defeated down the stretch of their biggest test? Can they right the ship once more? Or has the clock finally struck twelve for one of the most dominant groups in WWE history?*_














> _*So it’s settled, then. Randy Orton will indeed defend his WWE World Heavyweight Championship at WrestleMania 30, and Batista will be there waiting for him. Tensions between Triple H’s two protégés have been boiling for weeks since Batista won the Royal Rumble Match, and with the undisputed prize now on the line between the two, how will Orton kick off the road to his biggest title defense ever? And will The Authority be forced to pick sides?*_














> _*The WrestleMania main-event hopes of both Daniel Bryan and John Cena were dashed inside the Elimination Chamber thanks to outside interference: Both The Wyatts and Kane bucked the odds and forced their way inside Satan’s Prison, much to the detriment of 14-time World Champion Cena and WWE’s “YES!” man, respectively. Neither Superstar has ever been one to take this sort of injustice lying down, so what’s in store for The Wyatts and The Devil’s Favorite Director of Operations?*_









> _*WWE Network officially launches today at 9 AM Eastern, and that means for the first time, the WWE Universe will get to experience the live Raw Pre-Show and Backstage Pass. Tune into WWE Network at 7:30 p.m. ET to get exclusive analysis on the show to come, and tune back to WWE Network after Raw concludes to see what happens when the show ends. And speaking of the show, Raw itself, airs at 8/7 CT live on USA Network!*_


*THE ROAD BEGINS BROTHER*

:hogan2​


----------



## Starbuck

Damn, I was just in the middle of doing up the 5 point preview lol. Ah well, this will do.


----------



## Murph

Crowd will be loud.

For Daniel Bryan, like always. Everybody else will be second place, no matter who is returning. It's going to be a good show though, really excited.


----------



## Clique

Starbuck said:


> Damn, I was just in the middle of doing up the 5 point preview lol. Ah well, this will do.


Just edit it into the OP, if you are still on it.


----------



## Freeloader

They're going to kill Hogan's return by simply announcing his return like they did Batista, and kill it entirely. He needs to interrupt someone drawing major heat to make his return better. 

Triple H is slowly turning into Vince


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Vince comes out yells at the aurthotiy and says whats best for business is BRYAN is in WM and the CROWD GOES NUTS!!!!


----------



## King Trips

SO GUYS.

#TEAMBATISTA or #TEAMORTON.

Tonight is pretty much the end all be all for all of you booking hopefuls out there. If no substantial changes are made tonight, it looks like we're headed on a crash course to the GOAT WWE WHC MATCH THE UNIVERSE HAS EVER SEEN fpalm.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Undertaker.

:mark:


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Clique said:


> Just edit it into the OP, if you are still on it.


I got stuck stearing at youre sig for atleast 10 minutes :mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Yeah I'm hoping Hogan's entrance is unannounced, let him interrupt somebody or something. I mean either way it'll be good, but to have King or somebody stand in the ring & do the typical "Ladies & Gentleman, Hulk Hogan!" thing wouldn't be as mark out worthy as if it was a slight surprise. I haven't been watching Raw's live lately cause of not having cable but I'll load up a stream for this one.


----------



## morris3333

- WWE Divas Champion AJ Lee spoke to WWE.com after her match with Cameron at Elimination Chamber last night. AJ said Tamina Snuka royally messed up by hitting her in the face. AJ added that Tamina normally does her job very well. Tamina rolled her eyes as AJ talked about the only thing that matters is the Divas Title.

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...dicts-curtis-axel-future/#85rEPdWm9QbTXbia.99

Here is what I see happen on raw tonight.

The Usos beat The New Age Outlaws for the wwe tag team champion.

Kane beat Daniel Bryan in a no dq match.

Hhh cost Daniel Bryan the match.

AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs the bella.

Tamina Snuka cost AJ Lee the match.


----------



## I > U

Very excited for RAW. Possible break up of the Shield, the Wyatts explaining why they attacked Cena, Hogan, Taker :mark: :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy

Ric Flair scheduled.


----------



## xD7oom

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cazwell

This show is just so pumped up to be :mark: worthy. I just hope it doesn't get let down.


----------



## LigerJ81

It's Triple H's favorite day of the week









Wonder what he and Steph are gonna do tonight


----------



## SonoShion

:lelbrock

:taker

:bryan

:flair

:wyatt

:rollins

:ambrose3

:reigns

:cesaro


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Stacked show, and looking forward to everything for the first time in a while.


----------



## Klee

There will be 'a title' change on RAW tonight.


----------



## Freeloader

Jake Roberts said:


> Yeah I'm hoping Hogan's entrance is unannounced, let him interrupt somebody or something. I mean either way it'll be good, but to have King or somebody stand in the ring & do the typical "Ladies & Gentleman, Hulk Hogan!" thing wouldn't be as mark out worthy as if it was a slight surprise. I haven't been watching Raw's live lately cause of not having cable but I'll load up a stream for this one.


Yeah, they NEED to do it that way. They completely ruined Batista's return as result. 

Batista was a wanted commodity 5 months ago, and look at him now

- Announced return
- Shit return attire
- Forced WM main event spot
- Program with AL*BORE*TO DE*LOL* RIO
- Steals thunder from Daniel Bryan

And Vince doesn't know why this guy isn't over? Fucking really? 

Hogan and Undertaker having a shit return will not help his WWE Network much.






Unannounced ftw


----------



## A-C-P

Going to be at the show tonight, and definitely looking forward to see how the crowd treats the Hogan return and if the Bootista treatment continues.


----------



## Marv95

Tonight's probably their best chance to prevent me from skipping most/all of Mania let alone non-streaming it. I don't ask for much. But give me a reason to think this show can be as big as 20 if not bigger.


----------



## Xobeh

So the returns we know are Undertaker and Hogan thus far?
Or is it just Hogan that's guaranteed?

And any confirmed word on Sting or is it just rumours thus far?


----------



## xOptix

> The war is won, and The Wyatt Family are the victors.


Awww, they could easily stretch this out a few more matches to get some payback.

Oh well. I should be happy with the amazing match we got.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I dont care what anyone says if Brock comes out and it turns dark an undertaker comes out I will mark da fukkk out lol


----------



## Terminator GR

Xobeh said:


> And any confirmed word on Sting or is it just rumours thus far?


According to dirtsheets a few days ago, he still hasnt signed


----------



## Nessler

Couldn't give a single fuck about the WWEWHC, Triple H, Hogan etc

But Undertaker!


----------



## WhyMe123

I just ordered the fuckin network. Going out to get my snacks. I am all set incase of any ciffhanger ending. I am hoping to see Hogan, Sting and Taker to close out raw all in the same ring. I also hope the surprise title change is Brock Lesnar beating Orton tonight.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Hogan, Undertaker & Jimmy Hart announced to be at tonight's RAW.


----------



## seannnn

Anyone in the UK Who records, Check your Series Links as Raw is on SS2 not SS3 tonight.


----------



## Hawkke

Shit I can't even get the WWE network sign up to start :lol


----------



## dizzylizzy87

so flippin excited :mark: Last day at the full shield? We will find out!:yum:


----------



## leon79

Should be a good raw now the RTWM can begin. Still wish the network launched in the uk today, going to be a long wait until the end of the year or early next.


----------



## jarrelka

So looks like were getting

Cena/Bray
Bryan/Trips
Taker/Lesnar
Shield triple threat or Ambrose vs Reigns

Im stoked for all Four so dont care if Orton and Batista face eachother


----------



## Joshi

Can't wait to see Undertaker back!

And, I don't believe I'm saying it but, I actually look forward to hogan as well (not that much, but still...) I'm curious to see the reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Lucifer34

This has the potential to be the best RAW this year thus far, I really hope the WWE doesn't disappoint. 

Hogan's return, Undertaker's return to maybe have a confrontation with Lesnar, we could see the Shield break up tonight, oh man I'm stoked for tonight's RAW!


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm ready for tonight raw...I couldn't watch the ppv last night but I can't for tonight...been trying to sign up since 9am and can't get it to sign me up


----------



## brandiexoxo

Brock Lesnar IS scheduled for this Raw tonight btw so yeah  Should be good!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banjo

I am buying a Hulkamania shirt. Which should I get... yellow or red?!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Ric Flair to appear tonight aswell.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Lucifer34 said:


> This has the potential to be the best RAW this year thus far, I really hope the WWE doesn't disappoint.
> 
> Hogan's return, Undertaker's return to maybe have a confrontation with Lesnar, we could see the Shield break up tonight, oh man I'm stoked for tonight's RAW!


Well considering its only been 2 months into the new year id hope so lol


----------



## JasonLives

Wow, this Raw better deliver BIG TIME. I say this show is more important then the Raw before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Korvin

It is pretty sad when I look forward to past stars making returns rather than the current stars that should be the focus of the show. Hogan, possible Undertaker, possible Lesnar.. Thats really all that is interesting about tonights RAW, right? Bryan fighting against the authority is a big yawn to me. The payoff with him shouldn't be defeating Kane or Triple H, it should be winning the championship. Thats what people want. I'll watch, but but i'm not very excited really. Hopefully Batista gets boo'd out of the building again. I do expect the crowd to go nuts for Hogan though.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Tonight is gonna be a huge Raw.


----------



## Hawkke

CJohn3:16 said:


> Tonight is gonna be a huge Raw.


I don't think I will be seeing the Preshow on the network tonight.
How could have have been so blind to not give people a chance to pre-register!


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Should be a fun show. 

Expect Orton to open the night before Batista comes down for a promo. :lol hopefully more #BOOTISTA chants tonight. 
Bryan/Kane will probably have an altercation at some point possibly a match with Triple H interfering , Cena to call out the Wyatt Family and Bray to cut an awesome promo. 

Hogan to be plugged all night before coming out (which will be awesome), Shield promo or something possibly between all three guys, and then Lesnar and Heyman possibly threatening Triple H that they want Orton or Batista all night before heading to the ring and getting Undertaker.

rton2:hhh2hogan2:cena4:lelbrock:bigdave:reigns:ambrose3flair2:wyatt:heyman2

:mark: FULL SPEED AHEAD MANIA!:vince5 unk3


----------



## Snake Plissken

It's going to be awesome tonight, I hope. The Shield potentially breaking up will be sad, I'll miss the uniform, the entrance and the amazing work as a tag team but seeing them face each other at Mania would be amazing. The Undertaker returning is going to be huge and Hogan coming back will be interesting. Bray Wyatt/John Cena feud going to take off and I think Bray will actually go over at Mania. The Road To WrestleMania is here folks, hopefully they can book an awesome show tonight.


----------



## Hawkke

Plenty of potential for a great showing. We will see!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Apparently (yes, I hate that word too) they're thinking of having Shield/Wyatts rematch tonight. Not sure how I feel about that, but knowing it isn't going to happen at Mania, I'll be marking out like a bitch once more.

Just make Hogan's return a surprise. No bullshit Justin Roberts going: 'AANNND NAAAAOOOO...THE IMMORTALLLL...HUUUUUUUUUULKKKK...HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGAAN!' By the time he would finish the sentence, I'd already lose interest.

By the way, now that he's back, does that mean he's bringing Ed Leslie and The Nasty Boys with him too? :jaydamn


----------



## Brock

After the break, Hulk Hogan returns. I can see it now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola




----------



## WhyMe123

Korvin said:


> It is pretty sad when I look forward to past stars making returns rather than the current stars that should be the focus of the show. Hogan, possible Undertaker, possible Lesnar.. Thats really all that is interesting about tonights RAW, right? Bryan fighting against the authority is a big yawn to me. The payoff with him shouldn't be defeating Kane or Triple H, it should be winning the championship. Thats what people want. I'll watch, but but i'm not very excited really. Hopefully Batista gets boo'd out of the building again. I do expect the crowd to go nuts for Hogan though.


Do you read this message board at all. Do you see how many people say they are bored whwn watching a match with miz, kofi, or other young talent? They all lack charisma or the it factor, therefor we need old stars to spice things up.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Cannot wait for RAW tonight. YES! YES! YES! I'm telling you, Daniel Bryan will be champion soon, a big push is almost close to a guarantee.


----------



## the_final_task82

I was visiting my girl and missed EC. Is the event worth watching, is only the match itself worth watching, or can I just skip it and watch Raw without missing out?


----------



## Xobeh

Korvin said:


> It is pretty sad when I look forward to past stars making returns rather than the current stars that should be the focus of the show. Hogan, possible Undertaker, possible Lesnar.. Thats really all that is interesting about tonights RAW, right? Bryan fighting against the authority is a big yawn to me. The payoff with him shouldn't be defeating Kane or Triple H, it should be winning the championship. Thats what people want. I'll watch, but but i'm not very excited really. Hopefully Batista gets boo'd out of the building again. I do expect the crowd to go nuts for Hogan though.


Not really. I mean a lot of us know Hogan or at the very least understand just how big the guy was in his day. It's natural to get excited over him returning. Ideally not wrestling, though. 
As for Undertaker, the guy generally puts on really good matches. His annual match at WM is something I'd say about 75% of fans or more look forward to. 

The other thing is that you don't find some of the current stuff enjoyable so it's not sad. It's more frustrating for you.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Looking forward to tonight. They have the potential for a good show- returns, WM story-lines starting, EC fallout etc- let's hope they deliver.

My only worry is they devote 2 of the 3 hours to plug the network, hopefully not. Also intrigued by potential 'title change'.


----------



## wonder goat

I wonder what kind of reaction Hogan will get? Will he get the biggest pop of the night?


----------



## CharliePrince

it's gonna be a helluva night

what a crazy, crazy raw this will be


----------



## Xobeh

the_final_task82 said:


> I was visiting my girl and missed EC. Is the event worth watching, is only the match itself worth watching, or can I just skip it and watch Raw without missing out?


Read up on what happened, I suppose.
The six man tag was good, though.


----------



## dxbender

wonder goat said:


> I wonder what kind of reaction Hogan will get? Will he get the biggest pop of the night?


Not that big....

Green Bay crowds are horrible for WWE events. Wisconsin in general isn't that great of crowds for WWE. Sorta sucks though since Packers crowds are loud, but just seems like everything else sucks.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

I can't handle 2 late nights in a row so I will record RAW and watch it after college tomorrow


----------



## NeyNey

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waffelz

dxbender said:


> Not that big....
> 
> Green Bay crowds are horrible for WWE events. Wisconsin in general isn't that great of crowds for WWE. Sorta sucks though since Packers crowds are loud, but just seems like everything else sucks.


Only like 3 hours away from Chicago so very surprising.


----------



## Sentz12000

They would be pushing Bryan-HHH harder if Punk wasn't at least a chance to come back. I think the perfect shot in the arm to this RTWM is to bring back Punk, have him drop a big time pipe bomb on his way back, and build towards Punk-HHH at Mania. Bryan is going to be in the title match without a doubt. If Punk doesn't come back, they could go Bryan-HHH with Bryan being put in the title match if he wins. 2 matches in 1. 

I don't know. I'm just excited as fuck for this Raw. Let's start the RTWM off correctly!


----------



## Legion3

Should be a good RAW..


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO

Lets see. What's on tap for tonight? Pretty much a carbon copy of last nights matches.


----------



## CharliePrince

honestly speaking there's talk of a RAW cliffhanger of sorts where you basically need to go to WWE Network to see how it ends..

which imnho would result in all sorts of hellish blacklash if Vince McMahon does this..


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Marv95 said:


> Tonight's probably their best chance to prevent me from skipping most/all of Mania let alone non-streaming it. I don't ask for much. But give me a reason to think *this show can be as big as 20 if not bigger*.


is not possible:lol


----------



## Legion3

HollywoodHoganNWO said:


> Lets see. What's on tap for tonight? Pretty much a carbon copy of last nights matches.


How so?


----------



## Brock

the_final_task82 said:


> I was visiting my girl and missed EC. Is the event worth watching, is only the match itself worth watching, or can I just skip it and watch Raw without missing out?


Watch Wyatts/Shield at ALL FUCKING COSTS.


----------



## Arcturus

...Can't wait to see the return of Undertaker & Brock Lesnar.


































Oh yeah and that OTHER guy.


----------



## WhyMe123

HOAK HOGAN!!


----------



## xOptix

Dang...I have a hockey game tonight. Guess I'll need to grab the torrent when I get home and watch it tomorrow morning.

That means no wrestlingforum.com for me until then.


----------



## BigEMartin

Wyatts vs The Shield tonight... Shield split tonight


----------



## Rankles75

So, Hogan to come back and put Bryan in the WrestleMania title match then?


----------



## Allur

Can't afford to sleep over the first half of the show tonight like I did with the PPV. I guess I'll just put the alarm on 30 minutes earlier or something..

Dat Hogan though :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO

It's beginning to feel a lot like CHRISTMAS!! :mark::mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

ill tune in for the first hour if its shit, im switching the channel


----------



## WhyMe123

Who comes out opening segment? Will it be Vince, HHH or Cena?


----------



## Heel

Hogan will somehow book Bryan into the 'Mania main event to win over the smarks.


----------



## WhyMe123

Heel said:


> Hogan will somehow book Bryan into the 'Mania main event to win over the smarks.


Why would he put that midget in there when he could put a beast like Brock Lesnar who would destroy Bryan, in the main event.


----------



## dxbender

I wonder if they'll change the logo or not?


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

WhyMe123 said:


> Who comes out opening segment? Will it be Vince, HHH or Cena?


Vince. Similiar to the 1,000th Raw when he came out, he'll come out to welcome everyone to the new Network era of the WWE... and then Orton will probably interrupt him to brag about how awesome he is. Cue Bryan to come out to talk about getting screwed, Kane, HHH, and then Hogan to save the day.

BOOM.


----------



## Stad

Get ready for it, brothers.


----------



## CharliePrince

how does RAW open tonight?

you all really have to ask?

NO CHANCE..

 no other way to start really.. you know Vinny Mac gonna powerswagstrut down!!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Hell yeah, the Hulkster! Also wouldn't be surprised if Bryan wins a match tonight where the ME match will become a triple threat.


----------



## HereComesTrouble

Pumped up for tonight's RAW. The Road to Wrestlemania finally begins.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## NewJack's Shank

Pretty excited, Got my DVR ready cause I get off at 10. Ya know I gotta say I honestly really like the current product as of late, Lately I haven't missed an episode since last summer


----------



## MisterAntony

Is there still talks of a "cliffhanger" for tonight's Raw? A few days ago I remember reading something that they want a cliffhanger that way people will tune in to "Backstage Pass"??


----------



## Green Light

Part of me really wants to see the Hulkster get triple powerbombed through a table by The Shield but I realise given his back problems it might not be the best idea.


----------



## wjd1989

OMG, that link to Real American is >>>

SO excited!!!!!!!!  

Haven't watched Raw live in about...7 years!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The 5 Point preview makes it sound like they are going with Bryan/Kane and Batista/Orton at Mania, usually the 5 point preview is dead on too.


----------



## wjd1989

It will never happen but I would LOVE for him to come out to this version of Real American...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFwXmz1KGoQ 

goosebumps!


----------



## dxbender

Anyone want to bet on how many times they mention the WWE Network on Raw tonight? I'm going with 25 times.


----------



## Marrakesh

So, this is the first time WWE has been slightly unpredictable in a long time. We all know they should be putting Bryan into that main event. We just don't know if they are stupid enough to stick with Orton/Batista. 

I'm hoping for Bryan Vs Kane that leads to him being put in the match. They could always drag it out another week or two but tonight will definitely at the very least give major clues as to what they have planned. 

If they are really going for Orton/Batista then fpalm . People will actually walk out if that goes on last i believe. There is not an ounce of care for that match.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

One thing I really hope happens is NAO put over The Uso's at Wrestlemania.

Don't know why but ive become a big Uso mark lately.


----------



## Mainboy

Hoping we get to see more AJ tonight!


----------



## Xderby

Green Light said:


> Part of me really wants to see the Hulkster get triple powerbombed through a table by The Shield but I realise given his back problems it might not be the best idea.


Actually,we can say that the shield don't exist anymore.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Mainboy said:


> Hoping we get to see more AJ tonight!


Gotta love that AJ gif.


----------



## Green Light

Xderby said:


> Actually,we can say that the shield don't exist anymore.


u wot m8?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really looking forward to Raw tonight, hopefully the WWE don't let us down. The return of Hogan and Taker and an appearance from Lesnar all have my interest. I really hope they don't go with Bryan/Kane at Mania, i'm hoping that Bryan is somehow added to the WWE WHC match.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Really looking forward to Raw tonight, hopefully the WWE don't let us down. The return of Hogan and Taker and an appearance from Lesnar all have my interest. I really hope they don't go with Bryan/Kane at Mania, i'm hoping that Bryan is somehow added to the WWE WHC match.


I never, ever, ever thought I'd say this... but...

Save us Hoke Kogan!


----------



## dmccourt95

So The Authority are in the ring and Bryan comes out demanding a shot at the title, HHH says no and then Real American hits


----------



## BarneyArmy

dxbender said:


> Anyone want to bet on how many times they mention the WWE Network on Raw tonight? I'm going with 25 times.


25 times in the first hour yeah.


----------



## Alex

BarneyArmy said:


> 25 times in the first hour yeah.


So the amount of times it takes to try and load one video on it?


----------



## wjd1989

dmccourt95 said:


> So The Authority are in the ring and Bryan comes out demanding a shot at the title, HHH says no and then Real American hits


That would be EPICCCCCCCC!

Would be amazing to have Hogan in Bryan's corner for Mania, would almost be like he's come full circle - from main eventing the first Mania, to being in the corner of the guy that will hopefully main event the 30th Mania.


----------



## xD7oom

He's here :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Watching Raw tonight in my new badass Ultimate Warrior shirt. Available now on WWEShop.com. (gimme free shit for dat plug) But really though, awesome shirt.

Edit: Damnit xD7oom. Seeing Jimmy Hart just pissed me off.


----------



## Starbuck

I beg, plead and implore that Bryan/Trips starts tonight and gets confirmed as a match. PLEASE. Bryan needs to snap after what happened last night, march to the ring and attack Hunter or something. No more happy smiling Daniel Bryan. He has been screwed for 6 months now. There is nothing to smile or YES about. Walk out there and start fucking people up. HHH admit you're behind the Kane attacks. Serious Face Bryan + Serious Heel Triple H = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

Really looking forward to checking this out tomorrow.......BROTHER 8*D.


----------



## CharliePrince

xD7oom said:


> He's here :mark:


shit just got real

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!

:avit:


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark:


----------



## Wagg

xD7oom said:


> He's here :mark:


Can't wait! :mark: Fucking hope that STING will make his debut as well tonight.


----------



## Chrome

He's back BROTHERS. :hogan2


----------



## Old_Skool

Marking like a 6 year old kid, can't wait for RAW tonight......BROTHER!


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

I freaking HATE that I have to work until 11pm CST tonight. I'm going to log off of these forums and Facebook at 7pm (when Raw starts) and try to go spoiler-free until I get home. I'll be staying up late to watch, like every Monday... It's always such a battle to not read spoilers, though!


----------



## ellthom

Really excited for tonight.


----------



## Wagg

BrennaWWE strikes again! :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy

Really hope Hogan interrupts the authority.


----------



## deepelemblues

someone needs to run wild on wwe why not a man who can hardly walk


----------



## RyanPelley

It's funny that the people who really don't like Hogan at all (myself included) are still going to mark for his return. Damn you Hogan. Damn you and your weird effect on us.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

I'm more excited to see Taker tonight but still Seeing the immortal Hulk Hogan in a WWE ring..... You can't beat that


----------



## BarneyArmy

You think Hogan will open the show?


----------



## RyanPelley

JoMoxRKO said:


> I'm more excited to see Taker tonight but still Seeing the immortal Hulk Hogan in a WWE ring..... You can't beat that


Totally forgot about Taker's return LOL. Gonna be the best Raw ever!


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

RyanPelley said:


> Totally forgot about Taker's return LOL. Gonna be the best Raw ever!


And Flair. And Bork Lazer. And Sting.

(I'm projecting my dreams with one of those.)


----------



## Uerfer

Bryan to open the show with a big smile on his face. :yes


----------



## wjd1989

xD7oom said:


> He's here :mark:


OH MY GIDDY AUNT! 

*faints*

He's back in a WWE setting. Amazing.


----------



## USAUSA1

No way Daniel pop will top Taker's.


----------



## birthday_massacre

USAUSA1 said:


> No way Daniel pop will top Taker's.


I bet he does


----------



## wjd1989

USAUSA1 said:


> No way Daniel pop will top Taker's.


No way either will top Hogan's.:cheer :avit:


----------



## dmccourt95

Watching Taker and Hogan return videos to get myself hyped for tonight


----------



## Brock

checkcola said:


>


Didn't realise this. :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

xD7oom said:


> He's here :mark:


:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

checkcola said:


>


I love how Batista gets winded from just saying deal with it


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LOL I hope Jimmy Hart comes out.


----------



## Bookockey

PhantomLordBWH said:


> And Flair. And Bork Lazer. And Sting.
> 
> (I'm projecting my dreams with one of those.)


 Is Flair there so Hogan can have somebody run head-first into his fist? Or will Hogan interrupt Barrett's bad news?


----------



## Bookockey

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how Batista gets winded from just saying deal with it


 Many a diva has seen that look, probably heard that line too.


----------



## Lethal Evans

JD=JohnDorian said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark:


Is that Tig from Sons of Anarchy?


----------



## Hawkke

I am not 100% hyped to see Hogan to be honest, I am glad that he is finally back in a place I HOPE he can not do anymore damage to his legacy in the industry and start actually having some kind of a time as a proper "legend"


----------



## El_Absoluto

RyanPelley said:


> It's funny that the people who really don't like Hogan at all (myself included) are still going to mark for his return. Damn you Hogan. Damn you and your weird effect on us.


I get you. Its fucking weird.

He was never my favorite on the WWF and I honestly never watched WCW ( I once saw a PPV involving Nash squashing Sting and Dennis Rodman making a fool out of himself, and i fucking bailed) so I missed the whole NWO stuff.

I wasn't a fan af any of his WWE return matches (including the one with The Rock)

And I find his work with TNA abominable.



But there is something about him that makes me mark.


----------



## Chrome

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how Batista gets winded from just saying deal with it


Yeah, I know right. 

He might pass out at Wrestlemania 30 when he lifts the two World titles in the air after beating Orton.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bookockey said:


> Many a diva has seen that look, probably heard that line too.


The divas dont call Batista quick silver for nothing


----------



## Uerfer

USAUSA1 said:


> No way Daniel pop will top Taker's.


He's been doing it all year. Pay attention.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

We need some BOOTISTA chants tonight.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Bad News Ambrose said:


> We need some BOOTISTA chants tonight.


Oh we are getting them.

Im afraid they might attempt using Hogan to put Batista over... that will only make wrestlings biggest icon get booed out the building as well.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I know the Network is a big deal and stuff, but it's going to make the commentary a chore to listen to (more so than usual) with the fucking ridiculous tutorials and number of plugs they probably have planned. Ugh.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

I like that Hogan wears Js.


----------



## Guar

Kevin_McAdams said:


> I like that Hogan wears Js.


me too, Kevin McAdams!


----------



## birthday_massacre

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I know the Network is a big deal and stuff, but it's going to make the commentary a chore to listen to (more so than usual) with the fucking ridiculous tutorials and number of plugs they probably have planned. Ugh.













Get used to it


----------



## Extreamest

Only gonna watch for Dbry Hogan Taker and possibly Sting.... Slight maybe.


----------



## DanM3

Looking forward to raw but the whole wwe network thing is pissing me off already, there's are wrestling fans outside of the USA that want it, yet the WWE doesn't seem to care and we have to sit through all the adverts and the awful commentary about it.

Anyway seeing taker return will be great and looking forward to the bootista chants. Hogan will be fun but in all honestly once his entrance is over I'm sure I'll be bord of him


----------



## birthday_massacre

DanM3 said:


> Looking forward to raw but the whole wwe network thing is pissing me off already, there's are wrestling fans outside of the USA that want it, yet the WWE doesn't seem to care and we have to sit through all the adverts and the awful commentary about it.
> 
> Anyway seeing taker return will be great and looking forward to the bootista chants. Hogan will be fun but in all honestly once his entrance is over I'm sure I'll be bord of him


If the WWE launched the network for every country at once it would kill their servers.

There is already tons of issues with it now for the people that bought it. It would be 100x worse if it launched world wide.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

I'm pumped for this Raw. Which can only mean one thing, they'll somehow fuck all this up..


----------



## Lok

2 more hours! Hope the WWE App works in time for the Raw Pre-Show.


----------



## King Gimp

It's so surreal to me that Undertaker and Hulk Hogan are together backstage right now.


----------



## Superhippy

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how Batista gets winded from just saying deal with it


It's sad. All he did the entire match was lay on the ground, give a half assed spinebuster, and a Batista Bomb, and he is totally gassed out. Everyone said The Rock got gassed out fast, but compared to Batista he looks like he has the cardio of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## WWE




----------



## El_Absoluto

They could even be smart on how to promote the network without being annoying as shit.

Just put quick videos of your superstars recalling their favorite WWE PPV match.

Cena saying: Hogan vs Giant changed my life.

Daniel Bryan: Randy Savage vs Steamboat is still an inspiration.

Christian: Bret vs Austin is my favorite match.

Batista: Eddie vs JBL was awesome.

Kane: I still remember my debut on that Michaels vs Undertaker.

Undertaker: I remember when I almost killed Foley... twice.

Hogan: Wrestlemania 1 was incredibly special.

Usos: The original TLC match with E&C, Dudleys and Hardys is our favorite match.

Miz: Jake Roberts promos used to freak me out.




It doesn't even have to be legit, just don't make us hear Coles annoying voice repeating the same lines over and over and over again.

But they are NOT smart so JBL, Cole and King are memorizing their lines over a half assed video package.


----------



## Ungratefulness

I am so pumped for this RAW. Taker's returning whose my favorite of all time and I always mark so hard when he returns, just so much excitement runs through me. Hogan return will be great too. Bryan's program after Coles commentary has me interested and AJ vs Tamina will probably be started hopefully leading to the first singles divas match at Wrestlemania in years and first time the divas title has ever been defended at it.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

CYC said:


>


Saw this picture like 2 years ago lol


----------



## WWE

JoMoxRKO said:


> Saw this picture like 2 years ago lol


shhhh :side:


----------



## Kazz

Who knows lol.


----------



## Alim

Without Iron Sheik there is no Hulkamania


----------



## El_Absoluto

Kazz said:


> Who knows lol.


The brothers of America vs The New Age Outlaws for the tag team gold.


----------



## CJohn3:16

I really wanted to see this live. Guess I will stay out of the internet until I see it.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

Is Hogan really coming back? Might tune in just to see that.


----------



## JY57

http://instagram.com/p/k0TZc0McCi/

Hogan backstage with Justin Roberts


----------



## WWE

JY57 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/k0TZc0McCi/
> 
> Hogan backstage with Justin Roberts


:wall


----------



## MisterAntony

I think people are more pumped for tonight than tuned in for EC yesterday.


----------



## dxbender




----------



## Conor?

Teh retun of Huk Hoaken tonite.


----------



## jjolin

I am soooo disappointed in myself. I live two miles from the arena. I wanted to wait for everything to develop before I bought my tickets, wanted to make sure it was worth my money. I go to get my tickets last week, and find out its been sold out for a month.


----------



## dxbender




----------



## jjolin

His face looks like he's getting his prostate checked.


----------



## Chrome

dxbender said:


>


----------



## El_Absoluto

jjolin said:


> I am soooo disappointed in myself. I live two miles from the arena. I wanted to wait for everything to develop before I bought my tickets, wanted to make sure it was worth my money. I go to get my tickets last week, and find out its been sold out for a month.


Well you can still find comfort in the fact that you just missed what surely is gonna be one of the top 3 RAWs of the year.


----------



## jjolin

El_Absoluto said:


> Well you can still find comfort in the fact that you just missed what surely is gonna be one of the top 3 RAWs of the year.


Yeah, I know  They really need to have a PPV here.


----------



## birthday_massacre

jjolin said:


> His face looks like he's getting his prostate checked.


Its the botox

they should call him botoxtista


----------



## crazybeats

*I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

You can sing your favourite song!
*
WHEN IT COMES CRASHING DOWN AND IT HURTS INSIDE!*

Dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnnn

*YOU GOT TO TAKE A STAND IT DONT HURT TO HIIIIDE!*


Dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dunnnnnnn



*plays air guitar*


Getting your hot dogs and your coca cola all ready for 8pm for some good ole PG wrestling yeah mannnn! Awesome man. Cool dude. Groovy mannn lol. I love America.


----------



## combolock

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

it really does hurt inside.


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

WAT


----------



## RAB

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

I AM A REAL AMERICAN


----------



## Xapury

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

:goldust:goldust


----------



## martix_agent

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

we the people?


----------



## crazybeats

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

I'm gonna get myself a Hulkamania bandana and wear it this Summer. I'm gonna make wrestling cool again in Scotland.


----------



## CharliePrince

got my foods. got my beer.
I AM READY! I AM PSYCHED

gonna be a good night

IM NOT SHARING MY BEER!!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

Fuck yeah!! 'Murica!!!


----------



## Molfino

Wheres raw shooting from tonight? We got a decent wrestling crowd?


----------



## Melrose92

To stay up till 4 am UK time and watch probably what will be in the top 3 Raws of 2014 or go to bed and attend University tomorrow... just sold it to myself really. Fuck uni.


----------



## CharliePrince

jjolin said:


> I am soooo disappointed in myself. I live two miles from the arena. I wanted to wait for everything to develop before I bought my tickets, wanted to make sure it was worth my money. I go to get my tickets last week, and find out its been sold out for a month.


kinda sucks tbh.. you gonna miss an epic cannot miss RAW!!

gonna be hella crazy tonight..

you shoulda gone considering how close it was to you..


----------



## wjd1989

JY57 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/k0TZc0McCi/
> 
> Hogan backstage with Justin Roberts


Hogan looks immense!

Hasn't aged in about 15 years [good thing now, bad back then lol].


----------



## TJC93

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

The USA chants will be intolerable


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*



crazybeats said:


> You can sing your favourite song!
> *
> WHEN IT COMES CRASHING DOWN AND IT HURTS INSIDE!*
> 
> Dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> *YOU GOT TO TAKE A STAND IT DONT HURT TO HIIIIDE!*
> 
> 
> Dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dunnnnnnn



IF YOU HURT MY FRIENDS
THEN YOU HURT MY PRIDE

*I GOTTA BE A MAN*

I CAN'T LET IT SLIDE...


----------



## xOptix

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*



TJC93 said:


> The USA chants will be intolerable


I don't know. The "YES!" and "Daniel Bryan!" chants might drown them out for once.


----------



## Bookockey

Hogan isn't going to sell Mania or the Network - Hogan never sells.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Segment between Bryan and Taker would be astronomical, the crowd would be in a frenzy.


----------



## NexS.E.S

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*



TJC93 said:


> The USA chants will be intolerable












Thank god Hulk's back where he belongs


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

I'm more interested in seeing how they'll start the build for Undertaker and Lesnar, Hogan being there is just a bonus.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Damn I hope this next hour flies, feels like weeks ago I posted saying I couldn't wait :lmao
Closest to 'pumped' I've been for RAW since I started watching again.

Shield
Wyatts
Taker
Brrrrooock
Cesaro
not even thinking about Hogan to be fair.

The fucker better not disappoint, I'm ill and it sucks staying up past 4am for a bad RAW at the best of times.


----------



## O' Death

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

Well, the music beats continental Europe's theme song(not the UK or Scotland): "Bail us out, the germans are coming!" or something to that effect. or "Socialism made us broke, send money USA please!"


----------



## jjolin

Molfino said:


> Wheres raw shooting from tonight? We got a decent wrestling crowd?


Green Bay, WI, at least 12k people. its a sellout.


----------



## TJC93

Angels Will Fall said:


> Damn I hope this next hour flies, feels like weeks ago I posted saying I couldn't wait :lmao
> Closest to 'pumped' I've been for RAW since I started watching again.
> 
> Shield
> Wyatts
> Taker
> Brrrrooock
> Cesaro
> not even thinking about Hogan to be fair.
> 
> The fucker better not disappoint, I'm ill and it sucks staying up past 4am for a bad RAW at the best of times.


Will take a tremendous fuck up for this RAW not to be at least worth staying up for I think. With the amount of shit going on there's hardly enough time for pointless filler


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: less than an hour.


----------



## O' Death

Yeah, I'm excited for this raw myself. Please don't screw it up HHH and creative! PLEASE!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bookockey said:


> Hogan isn't going to sell Mania or the Network - Hogan never sells.


Well he sells one thing

He sells out


----------



## CharliePrince

Biggest Surprise of the night?

imnho... the quietest is the most unexpected

Wyatts, Shield, DB, Hogan, Flair, Taker etc etc and what will be the moment of the night??

BBRRRRRROOOCKKKKKKK LESNAR!!!

you heard it here first


----------



## jjolin

CharliePrince said:


> Biggest Surprise of the night?
> 
> imnho... the quietest is the most unexpected
> 
> Wyatts, Shield, DB, Hogan, Flair, Taker etc etc and what will be the moment of the night??
> 
> BBRRRRRROOOCKKKKKKK LESNAR!!!
> 
> you heard it here first


Taker by far, because hopefully we will see his opponent for wm, and not just him on the titantron.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

TJC93 said:


> Will take a tremendous fuck up for this RAW not to be at least worth staying up for I think. With the amount of shit going on there's hardly enough time for pointless filler


Aye, here's hoping. If they keep the network plugging down to a necessary minimum there's plenty of interesting stuff to fill the show.


----------



## MisterAntony

So what will they do now that the WWE Network is no longer the WWE App?
Like, during the commercials - "Look at what happened during the break!" Are they going to show the commercial breaks, etc. on the Network?


----------



## kendoo

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

Will the Hulkster get all the credit if there's a huge rating for tonight's Raw :stuff


----------



## xOptix

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*



NexS.E.S said:


>











I kid, I kid.

Hulk is wrestling in America as far as I'm concerned. Even though he's travelled the world, he's all American.

It'll be nice to see him back on the WWE stage.


----------



## combolock

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*



NexS.E.S said:


> Thank god Hulk's back where he belongs


fpalm
You should check out the Olympic medal count.


----------



## RAB

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*



O' Death said:


> Well, the music beats continental Europe's theme song(not the UK or Scotland): "Bail us out, the germans are coming!" or something to that effect. or "Socialism made us broke, send money USA please!"












I hate to make this political, but come on son.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*



combolock said:


> fpalm
> You should check out the Olympic medal count.


You mean the WINTER OLYMPICS MEDAL COUNT?


----------



## TJC93

Gonna be pissed if this cliffhanger is 'WWE Network exclusive' too


----------



## Mainboy

Can't wait for tonight!

Hulk!
Bryan!
The Shield!
The Wyatts!
Cesaro!
Undertaker!
Brock!
AJ!


----------



## SP103

Where the hell is the WWE Network on Xbox 360? I pulled this old POS out of the dumpster bin and I can't find it


----------



## TripleG

"DUN-DUN-DUN-DA-DA-DA-DA 

When your tail's between your legs and it hurts inside! 

DUN-DUN-DUN-DA-DA-DA-DA

And you can barely stand, and it hurts to walk!

DUN-DUN-DUN-DA-DA-DA-DA

When TNA sucks, and you got bills to pay, 

I gotta suck it up, and crawl back to Vince! 

I AM A REAL AMERICAN!!! LIVING OFF THE PAST FOR EVERY FAN!!! I AM A REAL AMERICAN!!! GO BACK TO VINCE!!! HE'S PAYS SO MUCH MORE!!!"


----------



## Molfino

CharliePrince said:


> Biggest Surprise of the night?
> 
> imnho... the quietest is the most unexpected
> 
> Wyatts, Shield, DB, Hogan, Flair, Taker etc etc and what will be the moment of the night??
> 
> BBRRRRRROOOCKKKKKKK LESNAR!!!
> 
> you heard it here first


Nah, Everyones expecting Brock for Taker vs Brock at Mania. And if they get him they won't be happy. With all these sting rumors people are expecting a lot more from Mania. I could be wrong though. Maybe quite a few people want to see Taker/Brock


----------



## 751161

Not ashamed to admit that I'm going to be like a kid in a candy store when Hogan's music hits tonight. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Taker and Brock too. :mark: :mark:

Fuck. :yes


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: I bet you Americans can't wait for tonight*

I bet the OP thought he was being clever, too. :lol


This "thread" really belongs in the Hulk-Hogan-Returns thread....


----------



## CharliePrince

TJC93 said:


> Gonna be pissed if this cliffhanger is 'WWE Network exclusive' too


that is what scares me  all this talk of a RAW cliffhanger and to see what happens

you can watch it all!

for $9 a month on the WWE Network fpalm


----------



## TJC93

CharliePrince said:


> that is what scares me  all this talk of a RAW cliffhanger and to see what happens
> 
> you can watch it all!
> 
> for $9 a month on the WWE Network fpalm



But only in America! The scarier thing is the first week is free, could mean they put the last 5 mins on it


----------



## 751161

TJC93 said:


> Gonna be pissed if this cliffhanger is 'WWE Network exclusive' too


"If you wanna' see what happens next, subscribe to the WWE Network right now! What you have to do, is press this button here." :cole3

"That's right, Cole! And right now, you can get a FREE One Week Trial!" :lawler


----------



## WWE

I have work tonight :jose

But at least I can witness the first hour and a half


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Raw tonight after that good ppv and Hogan is returning?


----------



## glenwo2

TripleG said:


> "DUN-DUN-DUN-DA-DA-DA-DA
> 
> When your tail's between your legs and it hurts inside!
> 
> DUN-DUN-DUN-DA-DA-DA-DA
> 
> And you can barely stand, and it hurts to walk!
> 
> DUN-DUN-DUN-DA-DA-DA-DA
> 
> When TNA sucks, and you got bills to pay,
> 
> I gotta suck it up, and crawl back to Vince!
> 
> I AM A REAL AMERICAN!!! LIVING OFF THE PAST FOR EVERY FAN!!! I AM A REAL AMERICAN!!! GO BACK TO VINCE!!! HE'S PAYS SO MUCH MORE!!!"


I already gave you a green rep. Wish I could give you another for this one. :lol


----------



## dmccourt95

The Schedule doesn't say anything about Raw(apart from the preshow) and considering how many people have been having problems, the time it would take to sign up etc, they wont be stupid enough to put the ending on the network, I think....


----------



## xD7oom

Is there any link for the pre show?


----------



## Mainboy

TJC93 said:


> But only in America! The scarier thing is the first week is free,* could mean they put the last 5 mins on it *


----------



## AnalBleeding

i cant wait for this:

:cole3 "Log on to the WWE Network through the WWE App now and get all exclusive content! Our systems were overloaded tonight due to the amount of people who wanted to go on the WWE Network!"

:lawler "Thats right Cole! Our "network" actually crashed from all the fans of the WWE Universe who couldn't wait to log on and watch exclusive content!"


----------



## BarneyArmy

Where can i find a stream for the pre-show i dont have the network.


----------



## CharliePrince

all joking aside, it would be good to see Vince come out right off the bat  

NO CHANCE!!! cuz das what you got


----------



## Ham and Egger

Half a hour to the true road to wrestlmania! :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy

Word coming out of tonight's RAW in Green Bay is that WWE has a big Batista heel turn angle scripted into the show.

The original plan was for Batista to turn heel at WrestleMania XXX but the crowd reactions for the last few weeks have pushed WWE officials to turn him faster.


----------



## Mainboy

Ham and Egger said:


> Half a hour to the true road to wrestlmania! :mark:


With the Huge main event!!!!!!!! :klopp2


----------



## Lok

Tonight is the night!


----------



## combolock

#WWENetwork has been the number one trend all day. It doens't need selling


----------



## Hawkke

Tell me I didn't just see Booker's hair bun!
Tell me I didn't just see that!


----------



## kokepepsi

God damn that stream quality for the preshow is sick
Can't wait for mania


----------



## bboy

I guess they are taping superstars?


----------



## Black Jesus




----------



## TJC93

BarneyArmy said:


> Word coming out of tonight's RAW in Green Bay is that WWE has a big Batista heel turn angle scripted into the show.
> 
> The original plan was for Batista to turn heel at WrestleMania XXX but the crowd reactions for the last few weeks have pushed WWE officials to turn him faster.


Triple threat confirmed?


----------



## why

wwe network is the shit


----------



## BarneyArmy

whats going on in the preshow?


----------



## cindel25

Can someone please tell me why they can't live stream RAW on the wwe network? 

Preshow with booker hair bun.. Epic!


----------



## Hawkke

kokepepsi said:


> God damn that stream quality for the preshow is sick
> Can't wait for mania


It does have great quality and I am going to test going through my blueray player's browser to the TV later tonight, didn't think about that till just now!




Aww damn come on Dub, ads on the network preshow :lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

dmccourt95 said:


> The Schedule doesn't say anything about Raw(apart from the preshow) and considering how many people have been having problems, the time it would take to sign up etc, *they wont be stupid enough* to put the ending on the network, I think....


_"CM Punk returns to face John Cena, Daniel Bryan & Randy Orton in a 4-Way match for WWE title!"_ :hogan2

_"Hulk Hogan is the guest referee!"_ :lawler
_
"Undertaker confronts Brock Lesnar as well!"_ :cole3

_"But you gotta sign up for the Network right now!"_ :selfie

**Punk's music hits**

_"OH MY GOD!"_ :cole3

_"COULD IT BE MIGEL?!"_ :jbl

**Raw Ends**


----------



## Lok

Kofi v Sandow :lol


----------



## xD7oom

Media Error: Video not available
fpalm


----------



## Hawkke

Ohhh no they are spoiling Superstars right now! Tisk Tisk!


----------



## jacobdaniel

Been watching the network quite a bit today. I gotta say, with the exception of a few lags and some kinks that need to be worked out, I'm impressed. The picture quality is great!!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Any chance of a Vince return tonight?


----------



## 751161

General Aladeen said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Wow, Sandow can't even get a win on the Raw pre-show.


----------



## kokepepsi

Sucks to be sandow


----------



## Lok

Kofi with that win! :lol


----------



## finalnight

Wow, Monday Night Superstars, who woulda thought...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H

NAITCH :mark:


----------



## Gutwrench

Sandow pissed off someone. It's a shame to hold down such a talent.


----------



## thaimasker

I don't see how the hell the Network is working for some of u. On my browser chrome and IE...I get media video error

On my PS4 its not even letting me sign in.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Booker taking a shot at Kofi's old accent. :lol


----------



## kregnaz

O' Death said:


> Well, the music beats continental Europe's theme song(not the UK or Scotland): "Bail us out, the germans are coming!" or something to that effect. or "Socialism made us broke, send money USA please!"





NexS.E.S said:


> Thank god Hulk's back where he belongs


Number one at what exactly? Nr 1 weapons export and Nr 1 debtor to China? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"Wait and see" with Sandow. It might not be a burial.

:lmao


----------



## Bubba T

Elimination Chamber was fun last night. If I had planned ahead, I would of attended tonights show in Green Bay.


----------



## H

The pre show feed on my PS3 is behind the feed on my computer. :kobe


----------



## why

can you watch live raws on the network or just replays?


----------



## SideTableDrawer

What's happening on the pre-show?


----------



## Nolo King

Booker T's hairdo looks like a pile of dung.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

MAJOR SPOILER FOR TONIGHT INVOLVING HEEL TURN...

http://www.pwmania.com/wwe-raw-spoi...-turn-planned-with-top-superstar#.UwvnW_l_uBQ


----------



## Nightingale

That Topknot booker T is rocking. XD


----------



## H

Pretty sure the show isn't live on the network.


----------



## Lok

Ole! :lol


----------



## The Absolute

The crowd is gonna shit on Batista so hard.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*BRRRRROCK LEESASNAAAAH!*


----------



## cmcabana

The pre show is not that bad. So far I am really liking the wwe network.


----------



## Mikecala98

Stream quality on my Macbook Pro Retina Display is excellent so far.


----------



## xD7oom

The Absolute said:


> The crowd is gonna shit on Batista so hard.


How's the crowd so far?


----------



## Amber B

Looking forward to the Shield as usual.
Not looking forward to that musty old bastard who still thinks he's in the 1980s. And Hogan too.


----------



## Lok

BROCK LESNAR!


----------



## Hawkke

On the preshow they are mostly going over build up matches and so on for guys that maybe on WM


----------



## CharliePrince

why said:


> can you watch live raws on the network or just replays?


someone's about to sign up


----------



## #Mark

The pre show is actually pretty awesome. I like the setup a lot.


----------



## why

heel christian is great.


----------



## Nolo King

Building up a match on a preshow in order to have more time to recap it.


----------



## chargebeam

That pre-show thing is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WATCHYU GONNA DO BROTHERRRRR


----------



## Captain Edd

Watching for the Undertaker :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok

Christian and Fellah about to throw down!


----------



## Amber B

Booker T with the ill top knot bun that even I'm envious of.


----------



## TJC93

I wanna see the pre show


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Not a fan of Hogan, the man. But I have to admit a mark out a little for Hogan, the character, in a WWE ring.


----------



## Poe7

New member here, hello everyone.

Looking forward to the Undertaker returning tonight - just watching NXT atm and happy a fellow Geordie, Adrian Neville is getting a push!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

It's kind of unique seeing a match going on in the background like that, it's almost like watching it from the crowd. If you ignore the pre-show panel stuff obviously.


----------



## Hawkke

TJC93 said:


> I wanna see the pre show


There is directions on the website to get a pipeline into the network from outside the US, or maybe in the FAQ, I don't remember where exactly, but it's there.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The road to WM truly starts tonight. I pray they have something good going on tonight


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Looking forward to the returns, dreading the Network tutorials and plugs. Holy shit it's going to be a chore.


----------



## Dopeeey

TJC93 said:


> I wanna see the pre show



i know me too :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark:


----------



## H

Naitch mocking Bryan :lmao

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Freeloader

would love to see the Ultimate Warrior appear tonight, in attire, and just run around and clothesline people, shake the ropes, and leave. 

Be the highlight of the show. other than the return of the G.O.A.Taker


----------



## bboy

about to kick off in the panel


----------



## Punkholic

Very excited for tonight's show! :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic

This pre-show thing is just them all squabbling over each other :lmao


----------



## Nolo King

Now they have a kayfabe reason for releasing Alex Riley.


----------



## #Mark

Flair heeling on Bryan again :lol


----------



## Bubba T

Mikecala98 said:


> Stream quality on my Macbook Pro Retina Display is excellent so far.


LOL @ you brand and trademark dropping. You trying to get a sale bro?


----------



## Poe7

Wish we got the network over in the UK /o\


----------



## cmcabana

I wonder if its going to be the same panel each week for the pre show?


----------



## kokepepsi

booker t just went full retard


----------



## Conor?

Huk Koaken.


----------



## Stad

Bubba T said:


> LOL @ you brand and trademark dropping. You trying to get a sale bro?


:ti


----------



## Banez

I hope Hulk Hogan won't break into dust during his entrance... he's that fragile


----------



## Mikecala98

Bubba T said:


> LOL @ you brand and trademark dropping. You trying to get a sale bro?


People are stating where the Network is or is not working. PS4, PS3, Tablets, IE, Chrome etc. I was being informative. You are being a douche.:clap


----------



## leon79

Just back from Pastamania to fuel up for tonight

Brothers.


----------



## PowerandGlory

hope hes opening the show


----------



## xD7oom

My body is ready


----------



## Gezim

IM SO EXCITED FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## Hammertron

freshly packed bowl, just watched the chamber, and rdy to go


----------



## Conor?

Can't wait to see Huc Koakin tonight.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

What did Flair say about Bryan?


----------



## Poe7

Still mark for Hogan a bit tbf, despite knowing deep down I shouldn't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Only thing I give a fuck about is Hogan, and I'm not even a fan of his. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

Amber B said:


> Looking forward to the Shield as usual.
> Not looking forward to that musty old bastard who still thinks he's in the 1980s. And Hogan too.


Come on, you're not excited to hear Hogan's promo.

"Well you know brothers, I was away for a couple of years in a small little company with a playpen, but now I'm back home."


----------



## Lok

Raw announce team on the way. HERE WE GO!


----------



## Xapury

Lets go!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy

WWE ‏@WWE
Just announced by @BradMaddoxIsWWE on the #WWEPreShow, it'll be @WWESheamus vs. @Christian4Peeps TONIGHT on @WWE #RAW! @WWENetwork


----------



## Phillies3:16

The raw pre show is pretty weak


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Hammertron said:


> freshly packed bowl, just watched the chamber, and rdy to go


I've always wanted to watch RAW high. I spark up and watch attitude era vids all the time, it's great.


----------



## CharliePrince

HERE WE GO!!!

let's do this


----------



## Nolo King

WWE seems to be taking themselves way too seriously with these pre show things.

This is not a serious sport.

I do not mind panels, but I feel it should be done in a much more entertaining format that sticks to kayfabe instead of trying to portray the show as a legitimate event.


----------



## Stad

HERE WE GO! :mark:


----------



## WWE

:wall like 30 seconds


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Lets go.


----------



## Mikecala98

Loud Yes! chants already!


----------



## BarneyArmy

ITS TIME!


----------



## bboy

decent pre-show, back to tv now. Wish wwe network carried raw too


----------



## The Absolute

Let the fuckery begin.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Here we go.. don't fuck it up.


----------



## Punkholic

HERE WE GO! :mark:


----------



## JerichoWannabe

Poe7 said:


> Wish we got the network over in the UK /o\


We can. Just use a US address and pay with PayPal. Download Hola Unblocker for your browser (it's free). Works fine.


----------



## LateTrain27

It begins.


----------



## Allur

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Poe7

I love how the UK still gets the "THIS PROGRAM IS A POST WATERSHED PRODUCTION AND MAY OFFEND" message before RAW.

They must not have watched in about 3 years.


----------



## #Mark

Yes Chants already :yes:


----------



## Black Jesus

Only thing I really care about on Raw this week is Shield, Hogan, possibly Taker. Everything else can get fucked


----------



## xD7oom

Here we go


----------



## AnalBleeding

let me predict the future:

3 hours from now:

worst episode of raw ever. f*** this company


----------



## 751161

Oh shit, here we go! :mark:


----------



## ajp82

Here we.....go


----------



## Emotion Blur

Time to run wild (brother)!!!


----------



## chops52

Angels Will Fall said:


> Here we go.. don't fuck it up.


Dont worry they will


----------



## Phillies3:16

HOGAN


----------



## Stad

HOGAN!! :mark:


----------



## Lok

WE ARE LIVE BABY! HERE HE COMES!


----------



## WWE

It's HOGAN :wall


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Hogan opens to show!


----------



## Vyer

Hogan!!!


----------



## Amber B

Oh fuck off.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

HESS BACK


----------



## RDEvans

HOGAN'S BACK BROTHA :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

startin off with hogan for DAT FIRST HOUR DRAW


----------



## GNR4LIFE

YEEEEAAAHHH BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## NyQuil

Face Hogan.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hogan with a pop almost as big as Daniel Bryans will be.


----------



## BarneyArmy

HOGAN OPENING!!!


----------



## -XERO-

*BROTHER!*


----------



## TripleG

Hulkamania! Crawling back from TNA all the way into Vince's pockets once again BROTHER!!!


----------



## Captain Edd

HOAK IS BACK


----------



## Bubba T

Mikecala98 said:


> People are stating where the Network is or is not working. PS4, PS3, Tablets, IE, Chrome etc. I was being informative. You are being a douche.:clap


Macbook or Macbook Pro would suffice. You are dropping "Retina Display" like it makes a difference. Just===


----------



## Mikecala98

Goosebumps.


----------



## cavs25

Shitty crowd is shitty


----------



## CharliePrince

WHEN IT COMES CRASHING DOWN AND IT HURTS INSIDE

YOU GOTTA TAKE A STAND YOU DON'T HAFTA HIDE!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Fuuuuuuuck that's the spirit.


----------



## TJC93

Hogan opening fpalm should of let the crowd wake first. Good pop still though


----------



## The Absolute

WELL YA KNOW SOMETHIN', BROTHER!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: HULKAMANIA OPENING UP RAW


----------



## Hawkke

Phillies3:16 said:


> The raw pre show is pretty weak


What were you expecting? poetry reading by famous British actors?


----------



## Nuski

Hulk Hogan rocking the 3s


----------



## y2j4lyf

I only care about Hogan and the possibility of a Lesnar/Taker appearance tonight
BROTHER TIME :hogan2


----------



## Catsaregreat

WHEN IT COMES CRASHIN DOWN AND IT HURTS INSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome

HULK HOGAN DA GAWD


----------



## Poe7

JerichoWannabe said:


> We can. Just use a US address and pay with PayPal. Download Hola Unblocker for your browser (it's free). Works fine.


I'll have a look into it after Raw.

Sounds good, cheers mate.


----------



## Allur

Welcome back brother :banderas


----------



## Y2-Jerk

hulkamania is still running wild brother!


----------



## Marv95

Welcome back brother.


----------



## Xapury

DAT POP!!


----------



## Sinisterness

He should not have opened the show, IMO.


----------



## ACSplyt

HULKAMANIA RUNNIN WILD, BROTHER!


----------



## King Gimp

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## xD7oom

:mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Orton interrupts I assume?


----------



## 751161

'Dat fucking POP for the Hulkster. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Buckley

HES BACK BROTHER


----------



## Amber B

Words can't describe how much I can't stand this man :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot

Dont break a hip Hogan


----------



## Hammertron

meh


----------



## Punkholic

HE'S BACK, BROTHER!!!! :mark:


----------



## Nolo King

Hulk Hogan is old.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Biggest ovation Hogan has got for years


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Look at this two-faced brittle old man.

And a standing ovation why?


----------



## TheVoiceless

:cheer:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The GOAT!


----------



## Billy Kidman

*rips shirt open*


----------



## LateTrain27

And we kick off with Hulkamania and the crowd already sound great.


----------



## BoundForMania

I got goosebumps hearing this theme


----------



## Choke2Death

:mark:


----------



## Lord Wolfe

I fucking hate Hulk Hogan, normally don't cuss so easily, but seriously, Fucking hate this guy.


----------



## Peapod

Hogan.


----------



## cmcabana

he is baaaaaccckkkk!!!!!!


----------



## Black Jesus

Probably should of closed the show instead of opening but fuck it its HOGAN


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Hollywood!


----------



## VILLAIN

Good to see Hogan back in WWE :L fuck TNA.


----------



## Secueritae

After 4+ years of Exile on an unknown island, he's back!!!


----------



## VRsick

Love his theme song lol


----------



## why

this is how you work a crowd


----------



## AnalBleeding

standing ovation. crowd going nuts


----------



## NastyYaffa

HOGAN STILL RULES!


----------



## Freeloader

Glad Hogan is back, wish his entrance was slightly more "built" i guess.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Fuck Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Banez

i bet half of the crowd don't even know who's the old guy in the ring right now


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Not sure whether to be enthused about the Hulkster, but that song still rules.


----------



## dmccourt95

This feels so right


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark


----------



## TripleG

Are we going to just forget that he tried to lead a company against Vince and failed horribly again???


----------



## Poe7

Hulk Still Rules!


----------



## RobertC

Am i the only one who doesn't care?


----------



## Sinisterness

Feed off the dead crowd Hulkie.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Looks like they finally figured out how to best kick off a show leading into WrestleMania.


----------



## WWE

Hogan can get a crowd pumped without using 1 silly word :HHH2


----------



## Y2-Jerk

eating my vitamins right now brother


----------



## Leon Knuckles

all the kids be like WHO IS HO KOGAN DADDY?


----------



## Lok

Hogan is getting them pumped! Hoping for a GREAT Raw!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

wwe kid: daddy who is that?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Amber B said:


> Words can't describe how much I can't stand this man :lmao


I'm with you on this one. Still, I emitted a little bit of wee when that music hit I gotta admit.


----------



## jacobdaniel

BROTHER!!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Looks like a small arena.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fuck I love that theme song so much.


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Now it could just be the beers in me already... but damn its good to see Hogan back in the WWE!*


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Wow....


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hogan is over 50 and he doenst get winded while walking to the ring like Batista does


----------



## Freeloader

Banez said:


> i bet half of the crowd don't even know who's the old guy in the ring right now


Everyone over the age of 10 knows who Hulk Hogan is, even kids who didn't grow up in the 80's. He's a God and this crowd is showing it.


----------



## theatb

what a reaction


----------



## TJC93

Get Zeb out there


----------



## Banez

TripleG said:


> Are we going to just forget that he tried to lead a company against Vince and failed horribly again???


Sheeps return home eventually :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN

YAYY HOGANNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Aboutreika18

Shot their load early.


----------



## TheEducator

TNA!


----------



## Sinisterness

TripleG said:


> Are we going to just forget that he tried to lead a company against Vince and failed horribly again???


What? There's another company? I thought WWE was the only won? :genius


----------



## y2j4lyf

As long as Hogan doesn't wrestle I don't think I'll mind him...BROTHER DUDE JACK


----------



## CharliePrince

I'M LISTENING BROTHER!!!

TELL US HULK!


----------



## cmcabana

:mark:


----------



## Captain Edd

Hate all you want, that crowd is going apeshit :lol


----------



## 20083

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## xD7oom

This is so fucking epic


----------



## genocide_cutter

Hogan sucked tna dry thats why he was alllowed to come back.


----------



## Con27

Yeah Brother!


----------



## Arcade

And people thought that the crowd would shit on him. :lmao


----------



## Poe7

OFFICIALLY HOME BROTHER


----------



## RAB

Great to see the crowd buzzing.


----------



## 751161

I feel like a little kid again. Don't even care. :mark: :yes


----------



## Lok

:lol Turning point of his career


----------



## Hawkke

He maybe an ancient douchebag but fuck he is one of corner stones of the modern product and you can never ever deny that much.
:mark:


----------



## Punkholic

I won't lie, I marked out hard when Hogan's theme played. :mark:


----------



## nucklehead88

Who says he doesn't still have fans? He's runnin wild!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

Hogan be like "Fuck TNA. I'm home!"


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

FUCK TNA. I'M HOME BROTHERS.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

REALLY JERRY I DIDNT KNOW HE WAS BACK


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Master of the cheap pop already shitting on his former employers. :banderas


----------



## Phillies3:16

Que orton in 5...4..3..


----------



## dan the marino

The "turning point" of Hogans' career? 


...


----------



## Punked Up

:mark: HE'S BACK

:banderas


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

:mark: The Hulkster is back home!


----------



## cl_theo

How is this 60 year old man in better shape than most guys in their 20's? :/


----------



## SP103

The turning point of my career?

That career turned into a corpse after 1996 BRAH.


----------



## Joseph92

As long as he does not wrestle I am fine with this.


----------



## Duberry

just because


----------



## CHIcagoMade

:clap:clap:clap:mark::mark::mark:

He's baaaaaaaaaccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## BoundForMania

Botch hahahha


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao First network plug.


----------



## PunkShoot

LMAO near botch


----------



## libertyu9

Hope the shield triple powerbombs his dumb ass before they break up.

BTW Yes, I know he's not medically cleared to take a bump, but a fan-member of the Alliance to End Hulkamania can dream, right?


----------



## NyQuil

Leon Knuckles said:


> all the kids be like WHO IS HO KOGAN DADDY?


I'm sure Cena is going to come out at some point and all will be explained to them.


----------



## VRsick

oooooooooooo


----------



## dougfisher_05

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Looks like a small arena.


*It is... BROTHER!*


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Watch this will be Cena in 30 years when all the kiddies are all grown up.


----------



## Waffelz

He fucked up


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hogan with a botch already. Knew he shouldn't have done this live


----------



## WWE

Great cover up on that slip up there, hulkster


----------



## TJC93

THE LAUNCH OF THE WWE UNIVERSE :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman

Botchamania, brother!


----------



## VILLAIN

Hogan just awkwardly botched :L


----------



## #Mark

CYC said:


> Hogan can get a crowd pumped without using 1 silly word :HHH2


If only your man crush Cena could do the same


----------



## LKRocks

30 YEARS OF WRESTLEMANIA BROTHER

WWE NETWORK NOT UNIVERSE


----------



## ACSplyt

The launch of the WWE Universe. :lol


----------



## cavs25

Lmao


----------



## Griselda

The launch of the WWE Universe. :lmao


----------



## LateTrain27

Whoops... good cover up attempt Hogan.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Hogan with that botch, lol


----------



## KingLobos

Brother


----------



## cmcabana

hasn't hulk hogan done this speech before lol


----------



## bboy

the wwe universe launched the wwe network


----------



## KuritaDavion

"The launch of the WWE Universe"

Motherfucker still can't get lines right.


----------



## xdryza

Voodoo Child > Real American


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

BOTCH


----------



## Obese Turtle

This man is the reason we're all watching wrestling right now. Mad respect for the GOAT!!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81

Hogan Brother


----------



## Xapury

Botch already?


----------



## Honey Bucket

HE BOTCHED ALREADY HAHAHAHA

What a dumbass.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan

The launch of the WWE Universe! Hogan botching them lines already, brother!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Nice save with that botch


----------



## King Gimp

lol botch


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao WWE Universe launched? nice fix though


----------



## Punkholic

He's like: "fuck TNA, I'm home, brother!" :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death

Launch of the WWE Universe :lmao


----------



## Molfino

Lol, recovered that fail well


----------



## RAB

Nice save.


----------



## Black

lol @ the botch.


----------



## Demolition119

looks like a small arena. Gonna be fun see how well they can mute dat CM punk chant later


----------



## Poe7

Good cover up of the botch


----------



## RiverFenix

A friggin infomercial?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

1 minute in and he's already botched a promo. :floyd1


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Hogan's Universe is like Bret's CHAMPIONSHIP BELT


----------



## Amber B

TripleG said:


> Are we going to just forget that he tried to lead a company against Vince and failed horribly again???


I always look at Flair and Hogan with the stink eye for those reasons. When the checks aren't cashing or they aren't being "used" the way they want to, it's trash WWE/WCW/TNA, depending on the day. 

But then again, wrestling is all about whoring out.


----------



## theatb

What if Sting debuted tonight or some shit... I mean they want him for one reason cause he was a face of WCW and the WWE Network launched today. And TNA said he's no longer with them.


----------



## Sinisterness

Shhh, he didn't slip up. Or maybe I was staring at the crowd this entire time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:hbk1 mention.

:mark:


----------



## dan the marino

Well that was fast. Already using Hogan to plug the fuck out of the Network.


----------



## TripleG

Is Hogan just hear to plug the Network?


----------



## Marrakesh

This network plug.......fpalm . Fuck off Hogan.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Rock getting booed :lol


----------



## Nolo King

Take it easy on Hulk Hogan on botching, he has been performing for high school gyms for years now.


----------



## chargebeam

THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK


----------



## Mikecala98

Shameless plug central. Barf.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Boos for rock. HA.


----------



## Korvin

Lol Hogan botched that WWE Network plug, but he did well with catching and recovering from it quick.


----------



## thegockster

Stonecold please come out and give the old douche a stunner


----------



## Stone Hot

xdryza said:


> Voodoo Child > Real American


Exactly


----------



## Billy Kidman

Vince freaking out at the Gorilla:

"Get Orton out there right now!"


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

wwe network plug lmaooooo


----------



## King Gazza

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Walking around like a proud poppa jack! :hogan2


----------



## Proc

I cringe at this promo.

I cringe so hard.


----------



## TJC93

You can watch The Rock jack? Knew he was on something!


----------



## Fenice

Had to change the channel over that. I'll give it a few minutes.


----------



## LKRocks

HULK. STILL. BOTCHES.


----------



## brookeisthebomb

Shut up about Hogan messing up his lines. He's Hulk fucking Hogan. Calm down, neckbeards.


----------



## Punkholic

Rock getting booed. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

Turning point for WWE = At the end of the day for TNA


----------



## KingLobos

Hogan lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Odd lack of reaction for The Rock.

Maybe they'd just never heard of "The Rockjack"


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Hogan can seriously go fuck himself; totally shit on TNA and ran back to Vince with his tail between his legs.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue!

rofl, "the launch of the WWE universe"...*dead silence*


----------



## bboy

welcome to the launch of the wwe universe


----------



## Bubba Chuck

chargebeam said:


> THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK THE WWE NETWORK


RIP WWE App


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Oh fuck off.


**MUAH!**


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

KuritaDavion said:


> "The launch of the WWE Universe"
> 
> Motherfucker still can't get lines right.


Is it any surprise?


----------



## Black

WHATCHA GON DO


----------



## TheEducator

Hogan's like "I'm to lazy to do work I'm back home in the WWF!


----------



## Freeloader

Haha The Rock kinda got booed


----------



## SP103

Get him outta here. Enough.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Hopefully he doesn't suck as host like The Rock did


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Hogan's so bad lol. I can't hate the guy though haha.


----------



## BoundForMania

That all we get?


----------



## y2j4lyf

WE NEED AN APP NETWORK :vince5 :hogan2


----------



## Sinisterness

I agree with Hulk. He launches the WWE Universe.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

that promo sucked ass but i still marked out


----------



## Captain Edd

BROTHER BROTHER BROTHER


----------



## Saved_masses

bored already


----------



## TripleG

So all he did was plug the Network and Wrestlemania...yeah that was worth it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

That really cant be the only reason Hogan is here is it

If it is this is huge


----------



## Mikecala98

This is exactly where Lesnar needed to come out.


----------



## Molfino

That's it?....


----------



## The Absolute

Was that it? That's your opening segment?


----------



## xD7oom

Dat opening  :mark:


----------



## RAB

Short but sweet.


----------



## WhyTooJay

Real American was the best part of that segment.


----------



## dan the marino

WWE App is going to get jealous about all these WWE Network plugs and turn heel.

WWE App vs WWE Network for WM 30.


----------



## LigerJ81

So will Brooke Hogan make an appearance at Mania?


----------



## 20083

WHATCHA GONNA DO :mark:


----------



## LilOlMe

This is the worst case of whoring oneself out that I've ever seen. 

Such a shame that WWE couldn't write that infomercial in a subtle way at all. 

Hogan should have been able to have his moment without all of that right off the bat.


----------



## World's Best

brookeisthebomb said:


> Shut up about Hogan messing up his lines. He's Hulk fucking Hogan. Calm down, neckbeards.


Having an opinion that isn't yours = neckbeards. Neckbeard.


----------



## Poe7

Leon Knuckles said:


> that promo sucked ass but i still marked out


Pretty much my view on it too.


----------



## VILLAIN

Shit promo but it's Hogan and havent seen him in WWE ring since 2007 so fuck it!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

every wwe ppv to start, except all the old ones :cole3


----------



## Joseph92

Im surprised no one interrupted him.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Get the network!

:selfie


----------



## PunkShoot

This entire episode is gonna be about the network


----------



## RiverFenix

Like Ralphie getting the "Remember to drink your ovaltine" secret decoder ring message. What a lame return promo - a total infomercial.


----------



## leon79

Remember those days when Tout was plugged.

lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Hogan = Billy Mays

You brought him in.. for that?


----------



## Bushmaster

Rock sure did get no reaction huh.


----------



## #Mark

That was... something.


----------



## Punkholic

That botch doe. :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> WWE App is going to get jealous about all these WWE Network plugs and turn heel.
> 
> WWE App vs WWE Network for WM 30.


BOOK IT VINCE, BOOK IT!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Why did they make him plug the Network? fpalm


----------



## Lok

Too bad half of us can't get it to work


----------



## KuritaDavion

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Is it any surprise?


Can't wait until he does a promo putting over DB and getting douchechills.

"You know with my main man D-Bry running wild......"


----------



## Sinisterness

Cue the prank for Hogan :lmao


----------



## Annihilus

You fucked up! You fucked up! You fucked up!


----------



## Allur

The network plugs will never end


----------



## Catsaregreat

HEY JERRY TRY PLAYING A VIDEO!


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Wrestlemania I Survivor Series 2013 oops


----------



## Stad

:lmao Network botch as King's trying to bring up WM1


----------



## y2j4lyf

Network glitched :lmao


----------



## VRsick

I'm sure we will get these little school lessons on wwe network at least 15 times tonight.


----------



## thegockster

He would bore you asleep


----------



## Billy Kidman

They reeeeally do think we're all stupid, huh?


----------



## Amber B

The instructions :lmao


----------



## dmccourt95

If Lawler gets Media Error:lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I AM A REAL AMERICNNNNN


----------



## TripleG

LOL! Lawler fucked it up.


----------



## WWE

jbl :ti


----------



## The Absolute

Goddamn. They are plugging the shit out of this thing.


----------



## chargebeam

Welcome to the WWE, where our fans are completely retarded and need help using the internet.


----------



## connormurphy13

:flair2 shoulda came out


----------



## Xobeh

Guys we should listen to King.
He suggests ignoring Raw for WM 1.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Lmao this ad


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Yes Jerry, watch Wrestlemania 1 and don't say another word the rest of the night. Thanks.


----------



## Black

How long is this gonna take


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Lol of all the content you can watch on the network you can watch Battleground :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Yeah I don't know how to use the WWE network at all :shaq


----------



## King Gimp

2 GOATS return tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PepeSilvia

if Hogan does the "how loud is each section " thing at WM 30 I'm gona be horse Monday

holy cow that's sweet


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death

lol @ Lawler clicking 85 while it went back to 2013 PPVs. BOTCH CITY.


----------



## dan the marino

Even King is going to watch some good old PPVs on the Network instead of this crap.

Hey if it keeps him quiet, I'm fine with that.


----------



## LateTrain27

Survivor Series 2013 is Wrestlemania I now? So far these network plugs have failed unk2


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue!

the shameless advertising of the WWE network & those little gay toys is hilarious.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

TripleG said:


> Are we going to just forget that he tried to lead a company against Vince and failed horribly again???


He was probably biding his time til WM30, earning a nice paycheck along the way


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

KURT ANGLE


----------



## -XERO-

"HERE I AM!...."


----------



## SP103

So that's why I couldn't find the Network on Xbox360? I have to download the WWE App to get to it? 

Jesus Fuckery christ.


----------



## Nolo King

Jerry Lawler just admitted that he is going to watch Wrestlemania 1 during the show.

That is so absurd!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

LOL


----------



## Marrakesh

OH MY FUCKING GOD. WHAT IS THIS COMPANY? WE KNOW ABOUT THE FUCKING NETWORK YOU INCOMPETENT BASTARDS.


----------



## Punkholic

How the fuck can he access The Network on Google Chrome? None of the videos would load on Chrome for me and I had to switch to IE.


----------



## gaz0301

I really don't know how many of these adverts for this network I can take. It's gonna be a long night!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Jbl freaking out :lol


----------



## Sinisterness

JBL's face when Cole stopped him :lmao:


----------



## brandiexoxo

Kurt Angle :3 :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## criipsii

I'd laugh if they got a "Media Error: Video not available " error


----------



## Buckley

JBL is a God lol


----------



## VILLAIN

I cant stand Michael Cole, hes a corporate puppet - aka the guys you hate cause they just kiss ass.


----------



## ABrown

All this network plugging is such cheese :ti


----------



## Allur

NETWORK NETWORK NETWORK


----------



## Xapury

JBL wants to bury cole :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

we are going to have to sit through them plugging the WWE universe every 5 minutes tonight


----------



## TripleG

JBL marking out for himself!!! 

That was funny. 

And Cole, fuck off, JBL was WWE Champ for 10 months. He won lots of matches. 

And Fucking Hell, why is Real American still playing????


----------



## cavs25

You guys like it as the Network is being shoved down your throat for 3 hours???
You like being patronized?

RAW IS THE SHOW FOR YOU!


----------



## RAB

So much time is going to be wasted talking about the fucking network.


----------



## Gwilt

Yes! No Bryan/Kane at Mania!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Bryan v kane.

:mark:


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao Longest fucking network plug ever.


----------



## PunkShoot

THANK GOD, its not bryan vs kane at wm. But its bryan vs HHH gg


----------



## Freeloader

That's all Vince wanted him to do, stop whining you clowns. Hogan being back in any capacity is great. He'll do a promo later. 

worry about the G.O.A.Taker coming out later to stare down Lesnar. Or just stop watching tonight and go live in the past by jacking off to Trish Stratus pictures.


----------



## Poe7

Glad Bryan vs Kane is happening tonight not at Wrestlemania.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Look, I like Kane...but he needs to go away

BORK PLS :lelbrock


BOOTISTA GON GET BOOED OUT OF BUILDING

Btw, I didn't bother watching EC last night, how loud was Bootista booed?


----------



## Lok

LESNAR TONIGHT!


----------



## Black

Bryan vs Kane, huh... seems like the match won't happen at WM after all. Could be wrong though. Hope not.


----------



## Vårmakos

i missed hogan's return. great. was it even worth watching?


----------



## LKRocks

BRYAN TO GO INTO THE MANIA MAIN EVENT BROTHER


----------



## VRsick

o jesus crhist


----------



## ACSplyt

KURT ANGLE MENTION!! :usangle


----------



## Bob the Jobber

BBBBBBBROCK LESNAR


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

LOL RAW IS RECAP


----------



## Duberry

They're going to shove this thing down our throat and up our rectum simultaneously tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Dam the worst thing about this wwe network is the fact that cole, jerry and jbl will plug it and give us demonstrations 2 million times every week on RAW from now on.


----------



## Billy Kidman

"Do you have any idea why Lesnar would be here tonight?"

I have a few guesses... *gong*


----------



## KaineSpawnX

BROCK IS HERE MAYBE QUESTION MARK. ¿?


----------



## El Capitano

Good luck watching anything on that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans

Piss break already?


----------



## CharliePrince

I CALLED IT! I CALLED IT!

READ EARLIER I SAID IT

SURPRISE OF THE NIGHT!!!!!!!

BRRRRROOOOOOCKKKKKKK LESNAR!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Kurt Angle mention


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Marrakesh said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD. WHAT IS THIS COMPANY? WE KNOW ABOUT THE FUCKING NETWORK YOU INCOMPETENT BASTARDS.


It released today. Of course they're going to make a big deal out of it.


----------



## LigerJ81

I guess JBL wants to forget His match against Rey Mysterio lol


----------



## Banez

oh Del Rio gets squashed again


----------



## RobertC

Bootista again :lol


----------



## Hammertron

corporate kane has his lens back in?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

That down syndrome photo of Del Rio. :ti


----------



## AnalBleeding

boooooooooork!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Molfino

Ahhh. A Twist. Undertaker is gonna challenge Brock?


----------



## Saved_masses

RAW IS REMATCH


----------



## hag

JBL is GOAT

Michael Cole also NO SOLD that question from King, "I CAN WATCH IT ON MY SMART TV TOO CAN'T I?"


No lmao you can't. Not till summer 2014.


----------



## Sinisterness

I thought we were done with Batista damnit!


----------



## LateTrain27

Will Del Rio be over 2 days in row?


----------



## xD7oom

Lesnar :mark: Batista is next :mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Dat rematch :mark:


----------



## 751161

Batista about to get majorly shit on by this crowd.


----------



## Demolition119

Thank god Bryan vs Kane. bury that mania fear tonight


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Batista so unpopular, he is now doing the curtain jerker match.


----------



## [email protected]

Poe7 said:


> Glad Bryan vs Kane is happening tonight not at Wrestlemania.


One doesn't stop the other from happening. lol. Hopefully they can finish this feud off nicely.


----------



## Stad

So much for that huge heel turn lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao So more of Batista laying flat on his back, spinebuster, SHAKE DEM ROPES, half-assed powerbomb, win.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The rematch no one asked for!


----------



## birthday_massacre

So we are getting a rematch of the PPV match last night LOL Lets hope Batista does get gassed on his way to the ring. Who am I kidding of course he will.


----------



## Gwilt

'Tista heel turn next?


----------



## Born of Osiris

Oh boy here we go :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd

Yeah because that match was SO GOOD it just needs a rematch on Raw :lol


----------



## SerapisLiber

Anyone else not getting any audio? I hear the music, I see lips moving, but no commentary.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Great another Batista rematch


----------



## The Main Headliner

Rock's name got booed

yet if he showed up the Crowd would go ballistic *rolls eyes*

I hope Bryan gets put into the championship match


----------



## Black Jesus

Not like we just saw this match last night or anything :kobe


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Absolute said:


> Goddamn. They are plugging the shit out of this thing.


This is only the beginning. Expect about three or four more of these 'here's how you work an iPad' tutorials in the show.

Batista vs. ADR! Because once wasn't enough.

:berry


----------



## -XERO-

xdryza said:


> Voodoo Child > Real American


----------



## Annihilus

I swear, this fucking carny, huckster wrestling business.. I cant stand it sometimes, yet also can't look away. i'd love to be a fly on the wall in Vince's office if this network fails. Nuclear meltdown in titan towers..


----------



## Y2-Jerk

RAB said:


> So much time is going to be wasted talking about the fucking network.


Wouldn't be surprised if my 3.2 grade point average drops to a 2 or 1


----------



## Saint Dick

Hogan promo was bad.

Glad Bryan/Kane is happening tonight. Time to start the Bryan/HHH program.

BOOTISTA


----------



## RickeyP

I marked for the Kurt Angle reference


----------



## Melrose92

here comes the booooooooooooooooooootista chants


----------



## USCena

Oh now they decide to have a match with him on raw....and it's a rematch of the EC. Kinda shitty build-up for the guy who's supposed to be the next WWEWHC ppfftt


----------



## Slider575

Great to see Hogan back


----------



## hag

I heard we may get Shield/Wyatts and Usos/NAO.


Dat Rematch


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Good. Hopefully this stops the talk of Bryan vs Kane at WM


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Freeloader said:


> That's all Vince wanted him to do, stop whining you clowns. Hogan being back in any capacity is great. He'll do a promo later.
> 
> worry about the G.O.A.Taker coming out later to stare down Lesnar. Or just stop watching tonight and go live in the past by jacking off to Trish Stratus pictures.












Vivi rules. :cheer


----------



## LigerJ81

Ha WWE giving everyone the Rematch they want from last Night Ha


----------



## Kamaria

Good thing Bryan is facing Kane tonight instead of WM.


----------



## Sinisterness

Dat interview from Ziggler with Hulkster's shirt.


----------



## xdryza

Lol at Roidtista wrestling tonight. He'd better get an umbrella ready.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

YES BATISTA YES YES YES BATISTA IS HERE!

Said no-one this decade....


----------



## Redzero

Bootista vs Del Taco again.


----------



## 20083

Haha the instructions are really killing me right now :lol


----------



## PunkShoot

Lesnar here = undertaker here.


----------



## stalfos320

Oh god, that hogan segment felt so forced and scripted that it hurts.:lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Dam that Hogan return was so lack luster. Very tiring to watch


----------



## Phillies3:16

I see bearer being announced for HOF tonight, undertaker comes out to announce or talk about it. Lesnar interrupts. Ensue storyline for WM


----------



## Danjo1986

Batista VS Orton VS Bryan - bank on it for WM30


----------



## JamesCurtis24

How fucking stupid are you guys?

WWE just launched the biggest venture in their entire history, and you honestly believe they aren't going to advertise in front of their live audience of millions? Do any of you know anything about how business works? Scratch that, do any of you realize the basic principles of common sense?

And you know what, just because everybody on here is internet savvy, doesn't mean that the children watching and their parents are. Many of those people do need assistance in signing up, so take it easy, you have no idea what you're even bitching about.


----------



## Stone Hot

LKRocks said:


> BRYAN TO GO INTO THE MANIA MAIN EVENT BROTHER


Against HHH brother


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

Lawler can't even hold it in you could tell he wants to laugh every time Cole says "WWE Network". 

I bet you they joke about it behind closed doors. There's probably like a mandate that they have to constantly say it over and over.

But it's sad that the announce team are glorified pitch men now.

I remember Gorilla and Jesse, there was so much passion. There was so much magic. You felt like they were calling a real match.

With this announce team you just feel like they're trying to constantly sell you something. If it's not a WWE DVD or the launch of it's network, it's about the quality of the product they try and pass off right in front of your eyes.


----------



## GCA-FF

Bootista / Del Rio rematch???


----------



## H

Dat rematch :ti

Brock pls :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Why do we need to see Batista vs. ADR again? Jesus Christ, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! lol


----------



## BoundForMania

Did Hogan mention Kurt Angle?


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Hogan came back to shill I guess, not to entertain.


----------



## Sinisterness

Hogan vs El Torito

:mark:


----------



## RAW360

Double turn coming right up.


----------



## connormurphy13

You guys excited for dat WM Main Event? :cheer


----------



## Billy Kidman

Danjo1986 said:


> Batista VS Orton VS Bryan - bank on it for WM30


Yep. Show ends with Bryan chanting yes with both titles in the air.


----------



## FenceMan

So hoping Lawler tries to click on a ppv and show the world it don't work :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

HAHA now the second screen video on the APP is busted :lol


----------



## 20083

"Why would Lesnar be here so close to Mania?" - King

Lesnar/Taker setting up tonight seems likely, huh?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

BOOTISTA time


----------



## y2j4lyf

Phillies3:16 said:


> I see bearer being announced for HOF tonight, undertaker comes out to announce or talk about it. Lesnar interrupts. Ensue storyline for WM


That could work...:clap


----------



## VRsick

Hope green bay doesn't let us down and boos the shit out of batista


----------



## ggd

in b4 bootista :avit:


----------



## hag

Gotta admit though, I was markin' for Hogan. Really great to see him back.


----------



## WWE

Y2-Jerk said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if my 3.2 grade point average drops to a 2 or 1


I have the same GPA :bryan2


----------



## Bubba Chuck

NastyYaffa said:


> Why do we need to see Batista vs. ADR again? Jesus Christ, ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! lol


It was the highlight match of the night :vince$


----------



## The Absolute

Oh Lord. Can't wait to hear the crowd during this match.


----------



## LKRocks

SING UP FOR THE WWE NETWORK BROTHERS


----------



## TripleG

Oh my God, they are actually doing this match again?


----------



## Lok

Here comes ADR


----------



## chops52

Will they do a heel turn here


----------



## Sinisterness

"Beating every show on Fox News" :ti

Guess FOX is more popular guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh man, not this match already.


----------



## Chrome

Batista-ADR again eh? Rematchamania is off to a great start!


----------



## Black

RAW360 said:


> Double turn coming right up.


Hope not. Wouldn't like to see face Del Rio again. Batista should be the only one turning, IMO.


----------



## Redzero

Dat reaction LOL


----------



## Banez

Only thing i miss about ADR is Ricardo doing his "Albertoooooooo Delllll Riooooo"


----------



## 20083

connormurphy13 said:


> You guys excited for dat WM Main Event? :cheer


:lmao Oh god...


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

#1 in what? You can tell thats extremely cherry picked.


----------



## Melrose92

batista will come out like del rio did last night saying he cant compete due to being unfit as shit and working 2 nights in a row is too much big dave


----------



## Angels Will Fall

This better be over with quickly.. They obviously think Batista needs some ring-time.


----------



## Punked Up

:lmao


----------



## Hammertron

dammit, i skipped this match when i watched the chamber earlier, now im forced to see it


----------



## ACSplyt

Daniel Bryan will make Triple H tap out way better than John Cena did to Triple H at Wrestlemania. :yes


----------



## Slider575

When Bootista turns heel the crowd should start cheering him, I think he would lose his shit


----------



## BarneyArmy

:lol: the boos.


----------



## Stad

BOOTISTA


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

booooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Monday Rematch Raw


----------



## Mainboy

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RAW360

OH THOSE BOOS


----------



## Bob the Jobber

They're going all the way with this ADR face turn, eh?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Were there even any shows that weren't reruns competing with them last Monday?


----------



## RDEvans

Dem boos :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf

PLEASE LET THE CROWD CRAP ON BOOTISTA

Bootista sign :lol


BOOS YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Poe7

Gotta turn Batista heel.

His reactions are hilarious.


----------



## BoundForMania

BOOTista getting Bood :lol:


----------



## Annihilus

Alberto No Heato vs. Boo-Tista.. battle of the black holes of charisma.


----------



## Allur

Just go away ******


----------



## USCena

Dat boooooooo!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Those got damn boos though. :floyd1


----------



## cmcabana

boooooootista


----------



## xdryza

Delicious boos.


----------



## TJC93

Would laugh if everyone starts cheering Batista when he goes heel


----------



## Joseph92

Are they really wrestling again??


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Lmao poor Batista


----------



## thegockster

That pop


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Batista gets booed out of the fucking building... again :lol


----------



## -XERO-

*Still waiting for that heel turn.....*


----------



## Lok

Are we going to hear more BOOOOOO-tista chants? :lol


----------



## BigEMartin

ADR gets the short entrance, ouch. Batista gets booed out of the arena again lol


----------



## hag

Watch. After Batista turns heel tonight people will start cheering him. :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris

DEM BOOS. LEL


----------



## dan the marino

All these jeers :banderas


----------



## Black

BOO THIS MAN


----------



## Freeloader

HAHAHA HE'S GETTING BOOED. HAHAHAHAHAHA

TURN HEEL BITCH


----------



## birthday_massacre

Well this match should be a









Good thing Batista is already a heel, he won't even have to turn heel.


----------



## stalfos320

Getting ready for those Bootista chants.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

They saw the reaction ADR got last night and decided to capitalize and do a double turn


----------



## SP103

Holy shit. He gets FLAT LINE boo'ed-Not even a Cena Mashup mix.

He's the dubstep of WWE.


----------



## MajinTrunks

i absolutely love the chorus of boooooos


----------



## LKRocks

BOOO


----------



## High_King

Oh fuck, having difficulty staying awake and the first match involves Del Rio! Fuuuck


----------



## CharliePrince

HOLY CRAP YOU GUYS HEARD THAT?!

THE BOOS ARE LOUDER THAN BATISTA'S MUSIC!!

it actually drowned the music out

holy crap vince


----------



## SpeedStick

Cole say like of not


----------



## jacobdaniel

BOO-TI-STA! BOO-TI-STA! BOO-TI-STA!

And Cole: "Like it or not, Batista is the number one contender." :lmao


----------



## Sinisterness

Batista with that pyro dance :lmao:


----------



## AnalBleeding

my god these boos LOL


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

They have to do something about this.


----------



## Choke2Death

Holy fuck @ all the Batista heat. :lmao

He's entertaining to watch just to see how the crowd will shit on him.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Bringing Batista back is one of the biggest fails I've ever seen, it's incredible.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Spotlight!!!!


----------



## Nolo King

Kicking off the road to Wrestlemania with a heel versus heel match.


----------



## xD7oom

The crowd is full with retards. Deal with it bitches, Batista is going to headline WMXXX


----------



## Y2-Jerk

dat spotlight


----------



## 20083

:lmao Oh God that reaction for Batista...


----------



## Billy Kidman

BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## genocide_cutter

Oh god not this match again.


----------



## Stad

He pointed at the sign :ti


----------



## ABrown

:ti Batista don't give a fuck


----------



## JamesK

Dat WWE championship match.. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

TJC93 said:


> Would laugh if everyone starts cheering Batista when he goes heel


Theres no IF. This is whats going to happen


----------



## #Mark

They're so turning him :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

BOO BOOO BOOOOOTISTA


----------



## Ham and Egger

Spotlight PLEASE!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

King acknowledged Bootista, lol


----------



## TripleG

They have to turn Batista heel and change the main event. 

And the fact that the announcers are talking about it now makes me think they are going to change things.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LMAO BOOTISTA POINTED AT THE SIGN.


----------



## RAW360

Yeah, they're turning him heel. The announcers won't shut up about the chants now.


----------



## PunkShoot

they mentioned the bootista champ. He is turning


----------



## WWE

Omg he's already gassed omgzzz


----------



## The Absolute

I love how they're acknowledging Batista's polarizing status.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LOL, announcers already setting up the heel turn by acknowledging the massive boos.


----------



## Hawkke

Batista Vs Del Rio Twice in a 24 hour period?
Piss break!


Shame though I do like his theme, pity it's wasted on Batista.


----------



## Allur

Yeah he's definitely turning


----------



## 751161

"Well like it or not" :cole3

:kobe5


----------



## y2j4lyf

They acknowledged the BOOtista chants...Yup he's going heel soon


----------



## H

Fucking Cole. "Like it or not, Batista is the number one contender."

Came straight from Vince, no doubt.


----------



## cavs25

they acknowledged it O_O


----------



## KingLobos

Cole just spoiled the main event.


----------



## Captain Edd

He got his spotlight back :mark:


----------



## RAB

This raw looks and feels more like a pay per view than last night did.


----------



## VRsick

DEAL WITH IT!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Why do guys from outside the US get introduced in a fancy way, Del Rio, Santino, etc? It's not "Alber-toe" it's Alberto.


----------



## Gwilt

WWE acknowledging the boos


----------



## chargebeam

He's turning heel.


----------



## hag

Yeah, they are totally putting him up to be a heel. I expect him to attack Bryan tonight. What a better way to get over as a heel than to attack the top baby face.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Acknowledging the Bootista chants = definite heel turn.


----------



## Freeloader

"BOOTISTA"

Hahaha. Orton needs to drop the belt to Bryan, who needs to face Heeltista at WM, hold the belt, and close Wrestlemania. 

Legit.


----------



## MoneyStax

They're acknowledging the boos. Heel turn incoming.


----------



## RobertC

Batista is so bitter because of the boos it's so obvious :lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT


stfu cole you ******


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

They're referencing the boo tistia chants.

They're gonna turn him heel.

They have to.


----------



## birthday_massacre

We need to go Bootista trending on twitter


----------



## KuritaDavion

Hag said:


> Watch. After Batista turns heel tonight people will start cheering him. :lol


Well I think some people thought we were getting the great douchebag during the last part of his run so it wouldn't shock me.

:lmao His "Waa Waa Waa" face.


----------



## Black

Lol they are acknowledging the boos... seems like heel turn will actually happen then


----------



## Lok

Batista - No fucks :lol


----------



## LKRocks

HE'S A HEEL NOW


----------



## Stone Hot

hahaha look at those stupid DB marks booing Batista


----------



## cmcabana

OK I laughed when Batista pointed and smirked at the Bootista poster


----------



## Redzero

LMAO that face


----------



## BoundForMania

Batista is such an asshole as a face with his reactions to the crowd :lol:


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Batista trolling the crowd lmao


----------



## SpeedStick

Batista is heel he just said "boo" this


----------



## TJC93

Well none of us can say there's no kayfabe reason for Batista to turn heel at least :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris

Yep he's turning heel.


----------



## stalfos320

Holy hell that heat. :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Booooooo


----------



## VILLAIN

He's already turning heel, you can tell.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Lmao theyre showing the fans giving thumbs down

settin up for dat heel turn


----------



## Punked Up

The Hogan promo did its job. People expect any different mic work from the most repetitive superstar ever? He's still got that magic

#Mark4Hogan

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

So they've given up to the reactions and are just going to pretend he's "controversial" like Cena now huh.


----------



## MECCA1

Yes Batista, embrace the hate.. let it motivate you..


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Just give Batista the fucking SPOTLIGHT back and we've got ourselves something entertaining.


----------



## Chan Hung

How pathetic..lol..ONE HALF of the main event of Mania..wrestling first :lol :lol :lmao


----------



## Sinisterness

I love how Del Rio is so confused on who's getting booed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

They actually showed people booing him. I guess he is turning before WM.


----------



## ABrown

:lel he cry faced the crowd


----------



## leon79

They're already acknowkedging the boos. Heel turn soon. Unless they use the cena devides the universe excuse.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

you cant wrestle!


----------



## O' Death

already muting the crowd


----------



## BigEMartin

I love the "Batista is a filthy perro" sign LOL


----------



## Snapdragon

They acknowledged the Bootista


----------



## cavs25

LMAOOOOOOOO
I CANTTT


----------



## USCena

Lol at Batista bobbing his head back and forth on the ropes with the "mehhh" look


----------



## Bubba Chuck

You can't wrestle chants :ti


----------



## LateTrain27

They are going to turn Bootista heel eventually.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Since he's going heel we might get Bryan in for a triple threat...pls vince :vince7

YOU CAN'T WRESTLE
BOOTISTA

I love this crowd


----------



## 20083

They mentioned the Bootista chant!


----------



## layeth87smack

OMG that batista cry baby face is going to be a sweet gif


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Batista looks terrible

and old


----------



## Y2-Jerk

holy shit these chants :lol


----------



## RDEvans

you can't wrestle chants :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13

YOU CAN'T WRESTLE, BOOTISTA :clap


----------



## Angels Will Fall

_you cant wrestle_*BOOTISTA* :lmao


----------



## chargebeam

We need a "Go a-way" chant.


----------



## hag

You can't wrestle!
Bootista!


----------



## Dubbletrousers

Heel turn incoming!

Don't know why else they would be showing people booing him.


----------



## MajinTrunks

"You Can't Wrestle!" "Boo-Tista!"


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Fanfare? what fanfare? :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16

WHEN WE SAY BOO YA'LL SAY TISTA

BOO
TISTA


----------



## Flawless Victory

You can't wrestle....BOOtista :lmao


----------



## King Gazza

Hogan returns to plug something. #WWELogic

P.S LOL @ how quickly the really loud 'Bootista' chants faded.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I think Batista needs to wear a bane mask to the ring


----------



## Poe7

SI SI SI SI


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I wonder if Batista will get pissed off that the fans hate him as a face and walk out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I want a filthy perro chant!


----------



## Banez

This audience is awesome


----------



## VILLAIN

Lmao at Del Rio getting over cause of Batista


----------



## Black

SI SI SI SI


----------



## LigerJ81

That Bootista sign


----------



## BarneyR10

alberto del rio fuckers!
he just said that lmao!


----------



## HBtaKer

I'm loving the Bootista chants.


----------



## Hammertron

both these men need to take a walk out


----------



## Xapury

Cabrones!!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Si chants now!
Del Taco finally gets a reaction!


----------



## SP103

I hope Batista turns and gets a "Boring" chant.


----------



## 20083

YOU CAN'T WRESTLE!
BOO-TISTA! :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO

He's tired already lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket

Funny thing is, Batista can do the crying face all he wants, but he legitimately looks like a baby. Chubby cheeks and all.


----------



## Freeloader

Step 1 - Give Bryan the belt
Step 2 - Get Bryan vs Batista to close
Step 3 - Let Bryan win


----------



## KuritaDavion

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I wonder if Batista will get pissed off that the fans hate him as a face and walk out


Will the check clear?

Then he'll be fine.


----------



## JamesK

Dat crowd!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Moto

Bootista and Del Rio. Time for that rum and coke.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

they're drowning the crowd noise.


----------



## VRsick

Something sounds weird with the sound? Maybe my tv? Almost sounds like speaker noise from inside the arena.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

If Del Rio plays his cards right he could gain momentum as a face from this.

Depends on how much stock the WWE has in him.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

#DealWithIt
-_-


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

ADR only gets cheers when going against Bootista


----------



## AnalBleeding

Del Rio is getting so many cheers because everyone hates Batista so much

LOL


----------



## Billy Kidman

Batista: "Are they booing me?"
McMahon and Triple H: "Uh.. no! They're saying.. Boo-Tista!


----------



## Sinisterness

Atleast they aren't muting.


----------



## Stad

King lol. God i hate this fucking announce team.


----------



## Poe7

King loves the IWC


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

really jerry thanks captain obvious


----------



## birthday_massacre

Botchtista

He could have broken ADR neck

AD Break quick get the oxygen mask for Batista


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

TNA is also trending worldwide. Can't wait for Cole to acknowledge them :lol


----------



## TripleG

Are the commentators making excuses are are they legit going to turn this into the storyline.


----------



## Gwilt

They are mentioning Bryan in the Batista situation!


----------



## TJC93

They're acknowledging all Bryans wrongdoings, defo a triple threat


----------



## 751161

Yeah, they're acknowledging the shit out of the chants and boos tonight. They did last night as well.


----------



## VILLAIN

Batista is fucking gassed already. My Batista left in 2010, who the fuck is this guy?


----------



## PunkShoot

*ANYBODY watching on SPORTSNET 360 in CANADA, having glitches with the feed. *


----------



## RAW360

I actually love Del Rio in this role. So much easier to root for.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh wow. King just acknowledged the reality. That's cool.


----------



## Con27

Batista you pea-headed fuck


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Moto said:


> Bootista and Del Rio. Time for that rum and coke.


Lucky man right here.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

leon79 said:


> They're already acknowkedging the boos. Heel turn soon. *Unless they use the cena devides the universe excuse.*


Not sure if that is even remotely possible in Batista's case.


----------



## Nolo King

Batista borrowing Natayla`s boots I see.


----------



## The Absolute

Only sensible thing to do now is add Bryan to the title match at Mania.


----------



## checkcola

Wow. Jerry, everyone just warned WWE that was going to happen way back when and you're just now catching on...


----------



## Born of Osiris

Yep. They acknowledged the reason why he gets booed. Definite heel turn incoming.


----------



## 20083

King is talking about how people are taking the Bryan frustration out on Bastista now. Heel turn is seeming super likely to me


----------



## Chan Hung

WOW ...WWE announcers just announced pretty much VIA SHOOT why Batista is getting booooed

(Y) (Y)

lol


----------



## Pip-Man

So if they mute yes chants,why not mute Batista boos


----------



## Chrome

:hmm:

Announcers are finally acknowledging the chants and boos. Might be some weight to those heel turn rumors for Batista.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Hmmmm yeah, he's 100% turning via flipping out at the crowd reactions isn't he? Commentators seem to be giving that away to me


----------



## JamesCurtis24

It's nice to see them acknowledge the obvious displeasure of the fans!


----------



## chops52

Gwilt said:


> They are mentioning Bryan in the Batista situation!


Dont worry they are just trolling nothing will happen


----------



## Genesis 1.0

How in the Hell can Batista come back and out-heat Cena in like a month? :drake1


----------



## Stone Hot

Batista looking good so far. Ring rust is defiantly wearing off


----------



## NastyYaffa

Yup, Batista's definitely turning heel soon.


----------



## Proc

Let's see, which co main event shat all over the show yesterday at the ppv? 

Ah, Batista vs. ADR

Let's put it on free TV so more people can see that! For free! More people need to see Batista sell in a match that is already way too long. Ratings and stuff


----------



## WWE

PunkShoot said:


> *ANYBODY watching on SPORTSNET 360 in CANADA, having glitches with the feed. *


I am but I'm not getting any glitches


----------



## hag

H-O-T-W-I-R-E HOTWIRE DOT COM!


----------



## connormurphy13

funny cuz it's true


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Ad break so Batista can catch his breath. Will he also be doing absolutely fucking nothing in this match, too? Hey, that's what he did last night.


----------



## xD7oom

Freeloader said:


> Step 1 - Give Bryan the belt
> Step 2 - Get Bryan vs Batista to close
> Step 3 - Let Bryan win


1 - NO!
2 - NO! NO!
3 - NO! NO! NO!


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Did Batista get the spotlight entrance last night, like he did when he was a heel? I don't think so, I think they started that tonight. Heel turn imminent. *


----------



## coffeeman

Daniel bryan going to win the belt!!!!


----------



## HBtaKer

Moto said:


> Bootista and Del Rio. Time for that rum and coke.


Fresh out of rum and coke. Good thing I got a couple bottles of homebrew to get me through 3 hours of RAW.


----------



## Emotion Blur

The worst part of this Batista/Del Rio extravaganza is that WWE is almost certainly going to think that Del Rio is now over and deserves a push.


----------



## VILLAIN

Batista is gonna be such a fucking awesome heel when he turns... I can legit hate the guy cause I want Bryan to be champion.


----------



## CoverD

I actually feel sorry for Del Rio in this position. I understand he started to get a little boring after his first title reign, but it doesn't help that he forced to work with part-timer Batista in a feud nobody gives a shit about.


----------



## Quasar

CM Punk and Boring chants on the WWE App.


----------



## Marrakesh

Well they are not doing heel vs heel at Mania. Looks like Batista is going heel. Them facial expressions when stood on the ropes befoe the match lol. I have hope Bryan is going into the main event. Less hopeful he actually wins it. God, they are idiots.


----------



## Hawkke

They broke the APP still :lol


----------



## Slider575

The announce team is addressing Bootista, finally.

I don't get how they would turn him heel when he is already getting booed, he will get booed like crazy against Bryan though that is for sure


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Genesis 1.0 said:


> How in the Hell can Batista come back and out-heat Cena in like a month? :drake1


He out-heated him at his first PPV back.

That's the GOAT heel.


----------



## 20083

Nolo King said:


> Batista borrowing Natayla`s boots I see.


:lmao You're right! Nailed it!


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

PunkShoot said:


> *ANYBODY watching on SPORTSNET 360 in CANADA, having glitches with the feed. *


yup. just cut randomly to commercial after crashing


----------



## Arcade

Heel Batista is the only way his return will be tolerable.


----------



## Xapury

Bootista es malo para los bussiness :HHH2 :delrio


----------



## Billy Kidman

CYC said:


> I am but I'm not getting any glitches


Just a few small audio issues. No biggie.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

It just occurred to me.... Taker may show up tonight (I honest to god haven't read any spoilers or dirt sheets so I have no clue). But if Taker is wrestling at WM 30, it must start here.

My guess is when Brock hits the ring; Undertaker.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah WWE is acknowledging his boos and his return being horrible and fans preferring Bryan :lol 

LEAST they are aware :side: :side:


----------



## dan the marino

It's hilarious how Batista is seriously the most over heel in the company right now. The current undisputed champ wishes he could get this kind of heat.

And it was all on accident...


----------



## Danjo1986

Why is King a moron for talking about the royal rumble thing? They hadn't yet so this is how they build a story. King gets way too much heat from some of you asses


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JamesCurtis24 said:


> It just occurred to me.... Taker may show up tonight (I honest to god haven't read any spoilers or dirt sheets so I have no clue). But if Taker is wrestling at WM 30, it must start here.
> 
> My guess is when Brock hits the ring; Undertaker.


Was reported about 2 weeks ago that he will return tonight. Just have to wait and see


----------



## cavs25

Batista is already a heel
You don't need a formal turn
Just keep him like he is now


If not people will cheer him if he becomes entertaining.


----------



## Poe7

Danjo1986 said:


> Why is King a moron for talking about the royal rumble thing? They hadn't yet so this is how they build a story. King gets way too much heat from some of you asses


He's generally a poor commentator tbf, but I do agree he gets a lot of unfair stick.


----------



## TJC93

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It's hilarious how Batista is seriously the most over heel in the company right now. The current undisputed champ wishes he could get this kind of heat.
> 
> And it was all on accident...


Orton got some good reactions last night though tbh


----------



## Leon Knuckles

the app is telling me to buy shit wtf


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

SI SI SI 

Make the most of it ADR


----------



## dan the marino

JamesCurtis24 said:


> It just occurred to me.... Taker may show up tonight (I honest to god haven't read any spoilers or dirt sheets so I have no clue). But if Taker is wrestling at WM 30, it must start here.
> 
> My guess is when Brock hits the ring; Undertaker.


I'd prefer they do the Sting match now if they can.

But Brock/Taker will be epic too no doubt.


----------



## The Absolute

"It's more of the same here on Monday Night Raw."

He ain't lying.


----------



## VILLAIN

Lol at returning from break and Batista is lying on his back. Lazy basterd hehe


----------



## Born of Osiris

ADR getting dem face reactions.


----------



## Annihilus

How did they expect Batista to get over when all he does is lay there the whole match then hit his finisher?


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Idiots booing him have only created the Cena aura around him now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Holy shit Batista is looking bad tonight


----------



## Punkholic

Would love if the crowd started chanting for Bryan. :mark:


----------



## Frico

Amazing how there are "Si" chants yet again tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

Emotion Blur said:


> The worst part of this Batista/Del Rio extravaganza is that WWE is almost certainly going to think that Del Rio is now over and deserves a push.


"Fans are cheering Del Rio..let's turn him face!!!" :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It's hilarious how Batista is seriously the most over heel in the company right now. The current undisputed champ wishes he could get this kind of heat.
> 
> And it was all on accident...


Batista has go away heat, its not real heat.

That is the wrong kind of heat to have.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

:cole3 "It's more of the same here on Monday Night Raw."


----------



## Lok

ADR letting Batista catch this breath this whole break? :lol


----------



## Black

that must've hurt


----------



## y2j4lyf

Bootista be gassed


----------



## Nolo King

Batista passed out due to exhaustion.


----------



## Stad

Batista's head =


----------



## HBtaKer

I got an idea for a drinking game. Drink anytime somebody mentions the Network. I'm already tipsy after Hogan's promo.


----------



## NyQuil

Match is just over six minutes right. Batista will have the three count in under three.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

They have to turn this guy heel. It's just retarded not to with the reaction he's getting. He could be such a great heel character with the fact that he's a part-timer who was a huge success and can just bump guys down the roster. It's not necessarily a bad thing that he didn't get the big babyface heralded return all the suits were hoping for.


----------



## 751161

Snails move faster than this match. Jesus.


----------



## BoundForMania

Is it just me or does it sound as if I can hear a generator or something in the background? Pretty loud


----------



## BigEMartin

ADR even with all of his talent can't make this an interesting match


----------



## dan the marino

TJC93 said:


> Orton got some good reactions last night though tbh


Yeah he did, I wasn't suggesting he didn't. I just think it's funny how Batista is getting better heel reactions than anyone in the company right now including the top guys who actually are supposed to be heels.


----------



## Sinisterness

Batista legit hit his head :ti


----------



## Duberry

Falling of a 3 foot cliff Jerry?


----------



## SP103

I'm shocked we haven't been treated to Bad Butthurt Barret yet.


----------



## 20083

Stad said:


> Batista's head =


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gotta love how Batista's trunks are Zack Ryder colors.


----------



## Poe7

Batista blows up faster than a proximity mine and a group of small squirrels.


----------



## JAROTO

Stad said:


> Batista's head =


:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot

birthday_massacre said:


> Batista has go away heat, its not real heat.
> 
> That is the wrong kind of heat to have.


No he has heel heat Deal with it. At least he is getting a reaction unlike some talent


----------



## Chan Hung

The Batista face return has been the biggest flop in years...silence..horrible reception/reaction...and to Main Event Mania..just wow..what a flop!!!! fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Holy shit Batista is looking bad tonight


Just Tonight? LOL


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

When Batista turns heel, everyone on here will suck his dick :lol


----------



## VRsick

lol batista kills himself with that super plex


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Concussion


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Is Batista wearing shinpads?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Hi guys, I'm late. What did I miss?


----------



## Phillies3:16

My god if they go through with Batista/orton at WM. It'll be nothing but head locks and rest holds


----------



## 20083

:lol Batista seems exhausted


----------



## Hawkke

BoundForMania said:


> Is it just me or does it sound as if I can hear a generator or something in the background? Pretty loud


Your not the only one, there is some kind of mechanical hum going loudly over the show.


----------



## PunkShoot

hes so fucking bad in ring


----------



## BarneyArmy

How do we see Batista turning heel?


----------



## WWE

:clap


4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> When Batista turns heel, everyone on here will suck his dick :lol


:clap


----------



## King Gazza

Dolph's tweet, lmfao.


----------



## VILLAIN

Fuck man, Batista really cant wrestle anymore


----------



## #Mark

This match is gonna kill the crowd. End it already and let Batista cut his heel promo.


----------



## true rebel

This is it WWE feed Batista to every young face you have and they will be instantly over. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black

This crowd :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

ShowStopper said:


> Gotta love how Batista's trunks are Zack Ryder colors.


:lmao so true


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

I was watching a law and order SVU and the symbol on Batista's trunks, a triangle in a triangle is the symbol little boy pedophiles use to identify themselves. Just a fun fact.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

NO ONE CARES FOR THESE MEN. STOP IT.


----------



## TripleG

Oh God, can we just end this match already?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

he's gassed


----------



## Sinisterness

Are those pink sneakers?


----------



## Burzo

Batista is fucking knackered, look at him.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> When Batista turns heel, everyone on here will suck his dick :lol


The one in his trunks or the one on his shoulders?


----------



## Poe7

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Hi guys, I'm late. What did I miss?


Hogan with a cringeworthy, awful promo that I marked out over and a shite match so far between Batista and Del Rio.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Batista has cemented his spot in the HOF, WWE has been shoving him down our throats to no avail. Batista shows up and finally gets Del Rio over.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Batista actually looks unsafe


----------



## Saint Dick

Batista's clotheslines look truly awful. Were they always that bad?


----------



## MrAxew

he is gassed already


----------



## Billy Kidman

WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Hammertron

never liked batista as heel or face, i dont see ne thing in him


----------



## BigEMartin

This didn't need to be on raw.........


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao The fuck was that?


----------



## theatb

lmao what a botch


----------



## Lok

WTF was that? :lol


----------



## xdryza

lolbotch


----------



## Gwilt

Lol Botchtista


----------



## VRsick

O jesus batista lol


----------



## PunkShoot

BOTCHHHHHHHHH LMFAO BOOTISTA


----------



## 20083

Man Batista is so shitty to watch in the ring :lol


----------



## LateTrain27

Del Rio! Del Rio! Del Rio!


----------



## thegockster

Botch


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Fuck this match, what are these morons thinking?


----------



## NyQuil

Heel Ziggler be trolling.


----------



## LKRocks

HOLY FUCK BATISTA SUCKS SO MUCH OH MY GOD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is fucking terrible already :lol


----------



## King Gazza

#Botchtista


----------



## Angels Will Fall

This match is painful to watch fpalm


----------



## VILLAIN

Batista is too gassed to move from Del Rio kick LMAO


----------



## Arcade

WTF?


----------



## Gezim

Batista is one ugly motherfucker


----------



## BarneyR10

batista botched lmao


----------



## O' Death

was that a botch of not being able to be moved due to being gassed?


----------



## The Absolute

Oh no.


----------



## iKingAces

Batista is so bad.


----------



## Emotion Blur

My god, this could be contender for worst match of the year.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stone Hot said:


> No he has heel heat Deal with it. At least he is getting a reaction unlike some talent


Its not heel heat, its go away heat. He is supposed to be a face, sorry but that isn't heel heat


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Even ORTON is over when Bootista is in town.


----------



## Honey Bucket

:lol This is TERRIBLE. Batista has no business being in a ring right now.


----------



## cmcabana

It just seems like Batista has zero movement in the ring. Makes for a boring match. Only thing making it interesting is Del Rio


----------



## Novak Djokovic

What the fuck, did Batista hit his head on the superplex landing?


----------



## xD7oom

:lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy

Del Rio wins!!


----------



## y2j4lyf

THANK GAWD FOR ORTON

BAH GAWD DEL TACO WINS


----------



## Black

SI SI SI DEL RIO GOT IT


----------



## Snapdragon

Batista forgot to move


----------



## TOM MADISON

Si si si!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

Orton only getting a pop because of his interruption of this match. :lmao


----------



## Con27

Lol Del Rio wins


----------



## cavs25

People are cheering Orton now
My GODDDD


----------



## Leather Rebel

Poe7 said:


> Hogan with a cringeworthy, awful promo that I marked out over and a shite match so far between Batista and Del Rio.


Thank you. Seems that I come at the right moment.


----------



## Sinisterness

MrAxew said:


> he is gassed already


It's his pink sneakers.


----------



## Punked Up

:banderas


----------



## Bob the Jobber

ADR is a BEAST in the ring and Batista is making it look like I'm watching the divas.

ORTON FACE TURN


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO they are really doing batista/orton


----------



## thegame2432

Batista is incredibly out of ring shape. How the hell did they realistically expect him to headline Wrestlemania? They can't be sitting there saying "ya know he's going to put on a hell of a show at the 30th anniversary of our biggest event." really hope they change course because this is going to painful.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Wow. Bootista is pathetic.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Hahaha awesome botch


----------



## AnalBleeding

LMAO

Del Rio is face
Orton is face

all because everyone hates Batista so much lmfao


----------



## stalfos320

Orton turned face. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81

Orton gets a Face Reaction


----------



## Billy Kidman

Nobody caaaaaaaaares.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

I'm marking.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

birthday_massacre said:


> Batista has go away heat, its not real heat.
> 
> That is the wrong kind of heat to have.


Nah if he turned heel right now and talked down to Bryan and told him he was too small to be taken seriously or some shit like that... people would want to see Bryan kick his ass. Batista embodies everything Daniel Bryan stands against. An asshole who gets by on his good looks and his big muscles and not his passion for the business.

He would make a great opponent for Bryan.

That's real heat.


----------



## Gwilt

Orton with DAT POP


----------



## genocide_cutter

Why is still carrying two belts?


----------



## 20083

Holyshit the boos :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

LMAO, you know they would've never done that if Batista wasn't getting the human toilet response (crowd shitting on him)


----------



## xdryza

Here comes more shit to pile on top.


----------



## Poe7

Orton with a ridiculous face pop.


----------



## JhnCna619

This match can't be serious.


----------



## Fenice

Wow Orton and pin pop? Nice.


----------



## TripleG

That has got to be the biggest cliche in the world. Why does somebody else's theme song playing still work as a distraction?


----------



## LKRocks

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Randy Orton saved me from falling asleep.


----------



## NyQuil

9:32 length of match. Batista continues his under 10 minute streak.


----------



## King Gazza

LOL @ how they had to adjust the audio as soon as Randy's promo started. Anyone who thinks they aren't editing the volume levels is an idiot.


----------



## Nolo King

I do not like Batista, but even I know that was a stupid decision to make.


----------



## Mainboy

Orton :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Yes love you Randy


----------



## VILLAIN

Lmao at this


----------



## SP103

What a fucking mess. 

It's a like a tornado blowing through a landfill of dirty diapers.


----------



## Lok

Orton with that distraction.

ADR with that WIN! :lol


Orton mentions the BOOOS....Here we go!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

lmao randall is awesome.


----------



## BoundForMania

Hawkke said:


> Your not the only one, there is some kind of mechanical hum going loudly over the show.


Thanks for the response


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Orton trolling :banderas


----------



## CharliePrince

something big is going to happen tonight..

you can sense it

holy crap


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

:lmao


----------



## CoverD

Heeere we go...


----------



## 751161

Yeah, they're making it obvious he's turning heel now. Thank god.


----------



## Chrome

Orton. :lol


----------



## MajinTrunks

Randy Orton with that BUUURRRNNN


----------



## Black

lmao @ Orton's troll smirk


----------



## Bearodactyl

That was a legit chuckle. And you can't tell me otherwise


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Usual bullshit interference/distraction via theme music

Triumphant with boos :lol


----------



## chargebeam

Please chant "You Both Suck". Please.


----------



## Joseph92

Hahahahaha Orton pointing out the boos to Batista.


----------



## xD7oom

Good they turned this into a storyline, smart move.


----------



## TJC93

Orton dropping dat truth


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

CM Punk


----------



## Hawkke

Oh boy is Dave going to quit in a crying fit again?


----------



## Frico

"But they don't like you very much." Thank you Randy.


----------



## HBtaKer

"They don't like you very much." 
LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk

heel turn in 3


----------



## ACSplyt

Loving this right now. CM Punk Chants. :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Crowd isn't falling for it.


----------



## Punkholic

CM PUNK CHANTS! :mark:


----------



## cmcabana

ok I like this Orton.


----------



## birthday_massacre

He cant even catch his breath

what a loser


----------



## y2j4lyf

Punk chants fpalm


----------



## KingLobos

This crowd is stupid


----------



## World's Best

CM PUNK


----------



## 20083

:lmao RKO referring to the boos!


----------



## Choke2Death

Will they do a double turn or what?


----------



## Captain Edd

There are moments where I like Orton
This is one of them


----------



## The Absolute

Sooooooooooooooo Randy's the face now? I'm confused.


----------



## MEMS

CM PUNK
CM PUNK
CM PUNK


----------



## AnalBleeding

batista so gassed

he can barely talk


----------



## BigEMartin

King Gazza said:


> LOL @ how they had to adjust the audio as soon as Randy's promo started. Anyone who thinks they aren't editing the volume levels is an idiot.


----------



## Snapdragon

He can barely talk he's so blown up


----------



## Nuski

Gassed :lol


----------



## Sinisterness

Batista....why talk? Don't acknowledge this.


----------



## Annihilus

"CM PUNK! CM PUNK!"

Listen to those fans chanting "please don't go" for Batista :lawler


----------



## VRsick

o man this is gold


----------



## NyQuil

Yup here comes the heel turn.


----------



## #Mark

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## El Capitano

Is orton face now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

God damn this is uncomfortable.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

Batista sounds so out of breath.


----------



## hag

BOOOOO BATISTA = BOTCHAMANIA


----------



## LKRocks

OH MY GOD THAT HEAT


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Cm punk!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

WOW...just wow..they acknowledged how horrible BATISTA is lol


----------



## TOM MADISON

such exhaustion, so gazed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Burzo

Batista is terrible.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

hahahahah 

WHAT THE FUCK

Definitely a heel turn coming


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

This bum is gassed as fuck after a 6 minute match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

WE

DON"T

CARE


----------



## MajinTrunks

CM PUNK!


----------



## dan the marino

The build up to the biggest Wrestlemania in history and its a complete mess.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Is this some sort of insane double turn?


----------



## Black

TURN HEEL ALREADY


----------



## Lok

They are eating him with them BO0S


----------



## BoundForMania

:lol: He boos the fans back hahahaha


----------



## Mikecala98

This is a shoot.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

they really doing this i cant believe it


----------



## thegockster

This is the main event folks


----------



## Prayer Police

Just turn heel already, Dave.
I'd rather have Orton face and Batista heel.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:lol: Wtf is this.


----------



## VILLAIN

Fuck man, just turn Batista heel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lmao This is pathetic.

"I LOVE THIS BUSINESS."

What a mong.


----------



## JhnCna619

What's Batista talking about?


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao dude is so gassed.


----------



## Stall_19

"You here that Vince? You understand what that mean?" :bryan3
"Yes, the fans are loving Del Rio!! Time to push him!" :vince$
:bryan2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Batista in official John Cena mode.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

:lol he's utterly tired


----------



## xD7oom

Dat heel turn :mark:


----------



## Derek

Dat possible heel turn


----------



## LigerJ81

Batista Keepin It Real


----------



## 20083

:lmao Batista boos us back!


----------



## Captain Edd

I BOO YOU BACK


----------



## birthday_massacre

damn he cant even speak LOL
Ihope he doesn't talk a lot during GOTG


----------



## Allur

This is so bad though


----------



## King Gazza

This is horrible.


----------



## Con27

I hope they don't turn Orton face as well.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Seriously. What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Poe7

I don't get whats going on.


----------



## JAROTO

BOOOOOOORING


----------



## BarneyR10

he can barely talk.. dude needs oxygen lmao


----------



## stalfos320

LOL. HE'LL BOO THEM BACK YOU GUISE. :lol


----------



## KatKayson

lmao


----------



## Punkholic

Did Orton just turn face? :lmao


----------



## Duberry

Much like basketball's Batista doesn't hold grudges.


----------



## TJC93

Orton doesn't even have a clue what Batista is saying :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Are they honestly going to have Batista play suck up during this? 

Oh my God, they are actually doing this? Wow. 

And Batista is stumble bumbling his way through this. Wow.


----------



## hag

We asked for the news not the weather, bruh damn


----------



## cmcabana

damn do we need to break out the oxygen tank for Batista?


----------



## JoMoxRKO

He's soooo tired dude


----------



## hazuki

It's not going to be a triple threat..


----------



## LKRocks

THE CROWD HATES THEM BOTH OH MY GOD


----------



## Punked Up

He can't breathe :lmao


----------



## KingLobos

DEAL WITH IT


----------



## truelove

Batista sucks on the mic still


----------



## ACSplyt

DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## AnalBleeding

Fans hate Batista! He hates them back! I thought this was established many years ago?


----------



## NyQuil

Or don't really turn except for, "I boo them back," and "deal with it."


----------



## Sinisterness

Batista with dem Jericho mic skills. :ti


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Why can't he speak properly?


----------



## checkcola

#WrestleCrap #DealWithIt


----------



## Frico

Disaster.


----------



## LateTrain27

That was... bloody terrible.


----------



## Black

DEL WIT IT!!!11!!!


----------



## The Absolute

Fucking Christ. They're trying their hardest to push this match. I'm not even sure who's the face and who's the heel anymore.


----------



## BigEMartin

People hate batista because of his RR win without bryan in it hahaha Bryan is so damn over


----------



## Nuski

This is horrible.


----------



## MajinTrunks

"I LOVE THIS BUSINESS!" "BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Literally laughed throughout that whole promo :ti :ti


----------



## Arcade

Batista turned into Scott Steiner Lite.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

I missed Batista's time in the WWE...


And dude is terrible in ring and on the mic.

I assume he once had impressive power moves?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Work on your cardio Dave.

Yeah, if it's just these two they're in trouble.


----------



## all in all...




----------



## xdryza

Kiss ass? Suck up? Isn't that how Bastista is where he is now?


----------



## Ham and Egger

"DEAL WITH IT"! :batista4


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

batista is so tired this WM main event is gonna be shit all over on


----------



## Catsaregreat

Dud he just call Orton a "sucka"? Somebody call Booker T.


----------



## VILLAIN

You seriously cant have Orton vs Batista at Wrestlemania? look at that fucking reaction to Batista.


----------



## Chan Hung

WOW..WWE is actually doing Batisa vs. Orton fuck my life fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm lol


----------



## PunkShoot

big e vs cesaro

OH HELL YES


----------



## Stone Hot

DEAL WITH IT!!!


----------



## WoWoWoKID

DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## El Capitano

He's gassed from just talking :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobertC

No fucking way :lol :lol Batista vs Orton at Mania can't happen. It just can't. The crowd will shit too much on it


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Batista's gassed out :lmao:lmao:lmao someone give him some oxygen please!, terrible promo


----------



## Schrute_Farms

batista is going to die in the ring at wrestlemania, if he goes 10 minutes his heart will give out.


----------



## Lok

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Burzo

Terrible.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Our WM main event... holy fuck. Is this all they have to show for 30 years of Mania?


----------



## Joseph92

When the fans boo me I boo them back. What the hell does that mean??


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Jesus, Batista talks like he is a dying man. Dude should have never came back.


----------



## MoneyStax

Damn, he was so exhuasted! :lol


----------



## 20083

#DealWithIt


----------



## chops52

was that the big heel turn hahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre

orton vs Batista in an oxygen tank on a poll match for the WWE title


----------



## leon79

In Soviet Russia Batista boos mudkips


----------



## chargebeam

Sinisterness said:


> Batista with dem Jericho mic skills. :ti


:lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24

The funny thing is, the only reason people hate Bautista is because he won the rumble. If he had of made his return in a way that didn't interfere with Bryan, they'd cheer him.


----------



## CoverD

"I don't think Batista could've been any more to the point...strong words" - Lawler

Yea....ok Jerry.


----------



## ABrown

:ti Big Dave telling it like it is.


----------



## Black Jesus

There's your Wrestlemania 30 main event guys :ti

DEAL WITH IT :bigdave


----------



## Punkholic

Cesaro wrestling up next! :mark:


----------



## Hammertron

lol hes so tired he cant even speak. he did like 3 moves in that match


----------



## MEMS

Oh hell yeah. Cesaro-Big E


----------



## JamesK

Orton talks about crowd reactions :ti


----------



## Slider575

He is so gassed and green looking now, he is not even close to what he once was it is just sad


----------



## Novak Djokovic

This feud is going to be like a YouTube comments argument.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Batista going to go backstage and take a nap in the hallway after that promo.


----------



## Nolo King

How sickening.

Antonio forgetting the principles of recycling.


----------



## I > U

DEAL WITH IT.

Awesome heel turn.


----------



## Honey Bucket

This Raw has been completely fucked up so far, and not in a good way.


----------



## TJC93

How the fuck is he gonna last 25 mins at Mania, they need Bryan in the match just to give Orton something to do


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Thank God Cesaro's up next, might be able to forget what I've just sat through.


----------



## thekingg

Batista's mind left his mouth behind in this one and let's just say it doesn't happen when he's not gassed from a 3 min match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

That was terrible, but I bet a bunch of the nerds in the IWC will love it because he's "trolling" back.


----------



## sesshomaru

I can't believe Batista was so gassed he couldn't sell Del Rio's kick lol. Even Rocky never got that gassed, and he was gone for longer


----------



## checkcola

Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley · 3m 
Quite simply, I have never seen anything quite like the current response to @DaveBautista on #Raw.


----------



## Arthurgos

I have only just noticed it but Orton and Sam (from Supernatural) sound the exact same >.<.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Hate Batista all you want he's miles better than Cena. Better him in the mainevent of WM than Cena, I think the fans should realize that


----------



## Marrakesh

So they are really going with this match then? Fuck me. I have no interest in HHH-Bryan. Why are they not going for the big mania moment. Fucking out of touch idiots.


----------



## JAROTO

Oh Batista is boing the crowd back!


----------



## LKRocks

"I love this business"

BOOOOOOOO

OH MY GOD THIS IS THE MOST BOTCHED RETURN IN THE HISTORY OF THIS BUSINESS


----------



## Chan Hung

So WWE thinks this give people a reason to forgive them? FUCK THEM lol..


----------



## NyQuil

Novak Djokovic said:


> This feud is going to be like a YouTube comments argument.


On a politics or religious video.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cesaro to win IC title. Totally deserves it. The Big E-nd for the IC Champion


----------



## coffeeman

batista vs orton most boring match ever.


----------



## Black

Cesaro better beat Big E


----------



## Sinisterness

Batista to the microphone is

GEICO to the Cheesesteak Shuffle.


----------



## jcmmnx

After seeing that match and promo Bootista may be the worst wrestler in history.


----------



## 20083

Joseph92 said:


> When the fans boo me I boo them back. What the hell does that mean??


:lmao :lmao :lmao
My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Born of Osiris

THE FUCKING MANIA CROWD WILL BE GLORIOUS :LMAO


----------



## connormurphy13

*LIGHTS GO BLACK*

COLE: Wait wait wait....who the hell is that, what's going on?!

*LIGHTS TURN ON*










COLE: OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! IT'S BATISTA'S BROTHER BARRY BATISTA!


----------



## #Mark

Batista/Orton confrontation prompted the loudest CM Punk chants to date. This is gonna be the best Mania Main Event program of all time.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

How was Batista tired? ADR did all the work


----------



## O' Death

That match...Del Rio did his best but nobody can make Boretista look good anymore.


----------



## Poe7

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hate Batista all you want he's miles better than Cena. Better him in the mainevent of WM than Cena, I think the fans should realize that



Cena is way better than Batista.


----------



## King Gazza

SPOILER:

Promo def. Batista


----------



## Bushmaster

Batista needs a stunt double for his matches. Orton vs Batista will be horrible.


----------



## Leather Rebel

HE'S SUPPOSED TO BE HIS FRIEND reference. :batista3


----------



## Kratosx23

Batista just lost a promo vs Randy Orton.

Pack it in, son, your career's over whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## PunkShoot

This match is going to be amazing. Both guys can WORK


----------



## Demolition119

we just gonna have to DEAL WITH IT brothas


----------



## KingLobos

Jesus christ how can people look back at the Ruthless Aggression era and find it good.

Triple H
Batista
Orton
Cena 
Mysterio

All champions. My god the horror.


----------



## why

I wish Batista would go away... but no way is Batista turning down 4 million a year


----------



## 3ddie93

LOL BOOTISTA SUCKS. HE FAILED ON THAT CRAP PROMO IT WAS AWFDUL SUCH A CRAP WRESTLER. BOOTISTA, BOOTISTA.


----------



## Punkholic

Batista looks tired as hell and he didn't even wrestle for 10 minutes. :lmao


----------



## bmp487

Hag said:


> We asked for the news not the weather, bruh damn


:lmao


----------



## Uerfer

JamesK said:


> Orton talks about crowd reactions :ti


:ti


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:lmao

Vince actually had Del Rio beat Batista. Says it all...


----------



## PGSucks

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hate Batista all you want he's miles better than Cena. Better him in the mainevent of WM than Cena, I think the fans should realize that


Uh, John Cena can actually wrestle, talk, or get out of bed in the morning without exhausting himself.

And I have until 6 where I can follow this thread, then a class from 6-8. Hopefully this thread stays entertaining :mark:


----------



## Slider575

JamesCurtis24 said:


> The funny thing is, the only reason people hate Bautista is because he won the rumble. If he had of made his return in a way that didn't interfere with Bryan, they'd cheer him.


Maybe originally, but if he keeps us this kind of ring work and can't even work a solid match people would boo him just as much as they are now.


----------



## JAROTO

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hate Batista all you want he's miles better than Cena. Better him in the mainevent of WM than Cena, I think the fans should realize that


No.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Orton's been the weak link with these titles for a while now. Maybe the plan all along has been to bring Batista in to have Orton do a program with someone he actually outshines so people won't find him so boring like they have been for a few weeks. 

That was a miserable promo from Batista btw. If they really do Batista vs Orton, the match will be borderline unwatchable. Batista can't even go for 2 full minutes, and that plus Orton's slow and methodical wrestling pace is going to make for a miserably bad match. It almost seems that they would have to make this a triple threat match just so that Orton and the other guy can wrestle while Batista catches his breath outside the ring.


----------



## Con27

That was pretty terrible tbh


----------



## Chrome

I boo them back, WTF is that? :favre


----------



## LigerJ81

Batista on that Dead Space Oxygen Time limit


----------



## Chan Hung

Marrakesh said:


> So they are really going with this match then? Fuck me. I have no interest in HHH-Bryan. Why are they not going for the big mania moment. Fucking out of touch idiots.


Worst move in years.

Batista vs. Orton is fucking hellacious ..cringeworthy...I guess Vince will witness his main event look like shit...


----------



## 20083

Sinisterness said:


> Batista to the microphone is
> 
> GEICO to the Cheesesteak Shuffle.


:lmao LOVE IT!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Ziggler's ripping on Batista and Orton on twitter. He's never gonna learn is he...


----------



## CHIcagoMade

chargebeam said:


> Please chant "You Both Suck". Please.


So Orton sucks now? Stupid mothercanuker.


----------



## Arcade

Bob the Jobber said:


> I missed Batista's time in the WWE...
> 
> 
> And dude is terrible in ring and on the mic.
> 
> I assume he once had impressive power moves?


He used to be slightly above average in the ring, having a lot of good matches from 2007-2009, but he's fallen off hard.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Wow, like WWE couldn't have made it anymore obvious that Swagger is a pawn in Cesaro's push. Ugh, just disband them already. I'm sick of Swagger getting shitted on to make Cesaro look better. Not necessary.


----------



## NastyYaffa

What a horrible promo by Batista, he sounded like he was getting a fuckin heart attack, lol.


----------



## Arthurgos

Come on we want Heeltista!

I was so pissed when Batista left when he got so entertaining as a Heel .


----------



## Aid

Batista might pass out walking if he has to carry both belts.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

ShowStopper said:


> Batista going to go backstage and take a nap in the hallway after that promo.


Watch it live on the post show...Only on the WWE Network!!!


----------



## Sinisterness

*Does anyone hear Big E on the WWE App? He makes me freaked out. He's so damn jittery.*


----------



## Angels Will Fall

King Gazza said:


> SPOILER:
> 
> Promo def. Batista


:lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Cena>Batista


----------



## GCA-FF

Wut a big angle that was.


----------



## AnalBleeding

I LOVE THIS BUSINESS!! DONT BOO ME OR I BOO U BACK!


----------



## Pip-Man

Z. Kusano said:


> Cesaro to win IC title. Totally deserves it. The Big E-nd for the IC Champion


Cesaro can go to hell. #INeed5


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Joseph92 said:


> When the fans boo me I boo them back. What the hell does that mean??


It means he shows up to random fans jobs, and boos them.


----------



## Punkholic

Sinisterness said:


> Batista to the microphone is
> 
> GEICO to the Cheesesteak Shuffle.


Epic. :lmao :lmao


----------



## etched Chaos

Batista vs. Orton is going to be a trainwreck of truly epic proportions.


----------



## joeycalz

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hate Batista all you want he's miles better than Cena. Better him in the mainevent of WM than Cena, I think the fans should realize that


Wrong. Cena should've been in the main event of the WM 30.


----------



## sesshomaru

Batista can actually promo


Just don't make him do a match first lol


----------



## JAROTO

AnalBleeding said:


> I LOVE THIS BUSINESS!! DONT BOO ME OR I BOO U BACK!


LOL Yeah...What a loser


----------



## Slider575

Was that his heel turn?


----------



## blackycfc

when the crowd boo me, i boo them back


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'm thinking Cesaro could win the IC title and have a breakup feud with Swagger. dirtsheets said a title change will occur tonight.


----------



## cavs25

connormurphy13 said:


> *LIGHTS GO BLACK*
> 
> COLE: Wait wait wait....who the hell is that, what's going on?!
> 
> *LIGHTS TURN ON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLE: OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! IT'S BATISTA'S BROTHER BARRY BATISTA!


Did you mean Barista? :saul


----------



## y2j4lyf

#Bootista is trending :lmao


----------



## thaimasker

pipboy1995 said:


> Cesaro can go to hell. #INeed5


Yeah he needs 5 moves because he currently has 2 LOL


----------



## Born of Osiris

This is seriously going to be the worst main event in WM history.


----------



## cl_theo

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hate Batista all you want he's miles better than Cena. Better him in the mainevent of WM than Cena, I think the fans should realize that


You're hate for Cena has just gone to a level where it's impossible to take you seriously. :lmao


----------



## Uerfer

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Ziggler's ripping on Batista and Orton on twitter. He's never gonna learn is he...


yeah that fucking fool. He deserves to get buried.


----------



## *Eternity*

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hate Batista all you want he's miles better than Cena. Better him in the mainevent of WM than Cena, I think the fans should realize that


Not even close.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

Don't get me wrong I'm glad they acknowledged the audience. It's important that they react to the fans.

But at the same time the WWE is so creatively bankrupt they've actually let the fans dictate the direction of the story.

Because there is no real reason to care about these two having a match. We've seen it before. Nothing is on the line and nothing is at stake. It's just 2 boring guys we've seen before.

And so the only thing Orton has to talk about is the fact that Batista is getting booed now. 

Think about it, that's it. That's why we should be excited for this match. Because Randy Orton brought up the fact that Batista got booed last night.

Great, how can I buy a ticket.


----------



## Sinisterness

AnalBleeding said:


> I LOVE THIS BUSINESS!! DONT BOO ME OR I BOO U BACK!


:clap


----------



## 20083

Cesaro/Big E up next!


----------



## Molfino

WWE..Wtf you trying to do to us?


----------



## Frico

Boos for Big E or am I hearing things?


----------



## Stone Hot

deal with it


----------



## Melrose92

I LOVE THIS BUSINESS (And not a single fuck was given that day)


----------



## cmcabana

It really seems like Batista did zero training before he came back. I can't believe he is this gassed a month in.


----------



## Poe7

Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 3m
Boo him or not, he's still a big time star. If they were silent, then there would be cause for panic.

X-Pac defending X-Pac heat \o/


----------



## Allur

Everyone's losing their last names nowadays


----------



## PunkShoot

Honestly, has Big e or cesaro have had BAD matches yet?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Only question I have about Cesaro/Big E is will Big E continue his streak of busting people in the mouth with his pecs.


----------



## ikarinokami

that was such a terrible promo on the part of batista. there is no way, they can have that main event at wrestlemania 30. at some point common sense has to kick in


----------



## Emotion Blur

I can't tell what looks worse, Sirens or Chrisley Knows Best...jesus christ fpalm


----------



## The Absolute

This should be a good match.


----------



## Punkholic

CESARO TIME! :mark:


----------



## Saint Dick

How could Batista think it was okay to come back so out of shape? Dude has looked gassed every time he's been in the ring. He was so tired just now that he struggled to speak.

Smart move acknowledging the fact that the crowd don't like him though. Keep the Batista heat going for when Bryan takes the title from him at Extreme Rules.


----------



## SP103

If Dolphins1925 could of predicted the absolute hate of Batista's return he would become legendary.


----------



## LateTrain27

Big E vs Cesaro. :mark:


----------



## Arcade

Poe7 said:


> Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 3m
> Boo him or not, he's still a big time star. If they were silent, then there would be cause for panic.
> 
> X-Pac defending X-Pac heat \o/


:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I'm thinking Cesaro could win the IC title and have a breakup feud with Swagger. dirtsheets said a title change will occur tonight.


I don't think it's for the title


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Be happy with your WM main event Batista/Orton marks, it's gearing up to be one of the worst and lackluster mania's ever. What a way to buzz kill the 30th WM.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Maybe Big E will drop the title to Cesaro and then we'll have some uneeded break up of the Real Americans for Mania.


----------



## Freeloader

And you people thought Hogan was bad? 

Batista made Hogan look great. 

Batista is so bad that Orton looked fucking wonderful in comparison. Think about that for a minute, because Orton's been kinda shit lately. Batista could wrestle a rapist at this point and get booed. People just *want* to boo him. 

Cesaro with a few cheers, nice.


----------



## Slider575

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I'm thinking Cesaro could win the IC title and have a breakup feud with Swagger. dirtsheets said a title change will occur tonight.


I was hoping that would happen with Swagger winning the title last night, it would be a solid feud for WM30.


----------



## Buckley

So Batista was almost ready to throwup trying to deliver that promo.

What a fucking train wreck this has been.


----------



## BoundForMania

Cesaro to win and get Intercontinetal title shot at Mania and win it


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Antonio Langston match.


----------



## Lok

CESARO! WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## MotherKernucka

this is shit....


----------



## Marrakesh

I can't fucking believe this. Honestly they really are going for Bryan-HHH at mania over giving him the title win and having the whole crowd going into hysterics ushering in a new era. Fucking buffoons.


----------



## JAROTO

Did Batista turned heel or turned gay?? I'm confused


----------



## LKRocks

My god, Batista s fucked. As far as his wrestling career goes, this is it. He is the opposite Daniel Bryan. Batista is the most hated wrestler in the world today. Oh My God


----------



## brandiexoxo

Is this for the title? If so.......this is where that title change will take place. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

thaimasker said:


> Yeah he needs 5 moves because he currently has 2 LOL


Big ending
Big splash
...
...


......

.......
Body block


:kobe


----------



## richyque

Lol. that place is small/ Even tna picks bigger buildings.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

I'm 57% sure I'm writing-in Cesaro for president in 2016.


----------



## leon79

So this is the title that will change hands tonight?


----------



## TJC93

This for title?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Cesaro :mark:

Kill this geek, Tony.


----------



## iKingAces

Cesaro better not win this match. fpalm


----------



## Stad

They better not have Cesaro lose this.


----------



## 20083

I love the Real Americans' theme!


----------



## Molfino

Match of the night coming here.


----------



## dan the marino

Honestly this is probably the best way to handle Batista. Don't turn him heel so you can get that stupid Batista/Orton match but acknowledge the crowd reaction and have Batista be slightly annoyed by it. It won't stop the crowds but it'll make them seem less stupid.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

cesaro better win this match


----------



## Duberry

Winner gets the other half of their name back.


----------



## Punkholic

Cesaro better win this match and win the IC at WM.


----------



## hag

This is not for the IC title, guys,


----------



## birthday_massacre

Berzerker's Beard said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm glad they acknowledged the audience. It's important that they react to the fans.
> 
> But at the same time the WWE is so creatively bankrupt they've actually let the fans dictate the direction of the story.
> 
> Because there is no real reason to care about these two having a match. We've seen it before. Nothing is on the line and nothing is at stake. It's just 2 boring guys we've seen before.
> 
> And so the only thing Orton has to talk about is the fact that Batista is getting booed now.
> 
> Think about it, that's it. That's why we should be excited for this match. Because Randy Orton brought up the fact that Batista got booed last night.
> 
> Great, how can I buy a ticket.


The WWE always has done that in the past. A wrestler gets hot they push the hell out of him. Why do you think warrior beat hogan at WM VI?

But now the WWE thinks they know better than the fans, and its back firing because they are not listening.


----------



## The Absolute

We the People chant.


----------



## BigSillyFool

sesshomaru said:


> Batista can actually promo
> 
> 
> Just don't make him do a match first lol


Or do anything that might take it out of him. Like walk to the ring. Or make a cup of tea.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hate Batista all you want he's miles better than Cena. Better him in the mainevent of WM than Cena, I think the fans should realize that


Cena doesn't get gassed two minutes into a match and look he's just survived being water-boarded.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## brandiexoxo

Cesaro looks good :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Uerfer

Poe7 said:


> Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 3m
> Boo him or not, he's still a big time star. If they were silent, then there would be cause for panic.
> 
> X-Pac defending X-Pac heat \o/


:ti 

X pac probably considers himself a legend, because go away heat is named after him. _Dat honour_!


----------



## PunkShoot

Match of the night right here. Watch


----------



## BoundForMania

Is this for the title?


----------



## TripleG

Cesaro is going to win the belt, right? 

Oh and look, the Tea Party is out in full force. They really like going to wrestling shows?


----------



## Sinisterness

Zeb had nothing to say. You should know why.


----------



## Aficionado

Well it's obvious Cesaro will win and friction between he and Swagger will build.


----------



## BigEMartin

Is this a title match? I didnt think it was


----------



## Slider575

I really like how they are mentioning NXT now, the talent they have there deserves more people watching


----------



## SP103

This match could be sponsored by Victor's Secret if such a store existed.


----------



## 20083

WE THE PEOPLE chants!


----------



## Simplyrob

guess Orton vs Batista at WM30 was Vince's wet dream when Evolution started all those years ago.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Orton just jealous because the fans actually bother to boo Batista


----------



## Punkholic

"We The People" chants! :mark:


----------



## TJC93

Cesaro is like the Reigns of this group


----------



## Kratosx23

The US constitution is a bigger babyface than Batista.


----------



## xdryza

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hate Batista all you want he's miles better than Cena. Better him in the mainevent of WM than Cena, I think the fans should realize that


How's he better than Cena?

Mic skills - Cena's better
Ring work - Cena's better
Charisma - Cena's better
Working the crowd - Cena's better

I say this as a Cena hater.


----------



## BookingBad

I love how the crowd are cheering the heels!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sesshomaru

The Brown Horatio said:


> Cena doesn't get gassed two minutes into a match and look he's just survived being water-boarded.


Yeah Batista sounded like he was drowning lol


----------



## Pip-Man

thaimasker said:


> Yeah he needs 5 moves because he currently has 2 LOL


#RACISM!!11!1!


----------



## thekingg

Half of a name on a pole match.


----------



## PunkShoot

God i love big e's skillset


----------



## Hawkke

What are the odds either Big E or Cesaro leaves this match with cuts around the eyes or face again?
seems to be Big E's trademark lately.


----------



## PGSucks

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The US constitution is a bigger babyface than Batista.


Hitler is a bigger babyface than Batista


----------



## Emotion Blur

Sinisterness said:


> Zeb had nothing to say. You should know why.


If it's because Big E is black, Swagger/Big E happened last night and Zeb did cut a promo.


----------



## 20083

SP103 said:


> This match could be sponsored by Victor's Secret if such a store existed.


:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

iKingAces said:


> Cesaro better not win this match. fpalm


The way to do it is have Swagger cost Cesaro the match that way Cesaro and Swagger can feud.


----------



## iKingAces

I don't get why people love Cesaro so much. He spins his opponents a few times in one match and everybody acts like he can wrestle. Congratulations guys, we're 10 again! :clap


----------



## Allur

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hate Batista all you want he's miles better than Cena. Better him in the mainevent of WM than Cena, I think the fans should realize that


How is he miles better than Cena?


----------



## Gwilt

Orton/Batista may have worked around 2007/8 when both were at their peeks and the crowd gave a shit. Now nobody really cares, they want the future.


----------



## Punkholic

Stevie May said:


> Winner gets the other half of their name back.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000

thekingg said:


> Half of a name on a pole match.



:lol


----------



## TJC93

Stop making them weird fucking noises!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

birthday_massacre said:


> orton vs Batista in an oxygen tank on a poll match for the WWE title


OMG I Lol'ed so hard at this


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Winner gets their full name back.


----------



## connormurphy13

KingLobos said:


> Jesus christ how can people look back at the Ruthless Aggression era and find it good.
> 
> Triple H
> Batista
> Orton
> Cena
> Mysterio
> 
> All champions. My god the horror.


Eddie
Kurt
Krispen Wah
Brock
American Badass
Edge and Christian
Jericho
HBK
APA/JBL
Evolution

...and so on


----------



## Kratosx23

PGSucks said:


> Hitler is a bigger babyface than Batista


SEIG DAVE!


----------



## Sinisterness

Emotion Blur said:


> If it's because Big E is black, Swagger/Big E happened last night and Zeb did cut a promo.


I was going to say Swagger had his ass handed to him but you know whatever


----------



## 20083

Guys, check out Ziggler's twitter feed. He's on about Batista/RKO


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Slider575

BookingBad said:


> I love how the crowd are cheering the heels!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


People cheer people with talent most of the time, also the amount of "faces" in the WWE these days are pretty small. Bryan is about the only one that can be used like that, Cena gets mixed reactions


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

iKingAces said:


> I don't get why people love Cesaro so much. He spins his opponents a few times in one match and everybody acts like he can wrestle. Congratulations guys, we're 10 again! :clap


He has alot more moves than just the Giant Swing. I guess you've never watched his matches. Go watch his match with Cena from last week. He did all kinds of moves.


----------



## LKRocks

Orton vs Batista will be bigger trainwreck than Lesnar/Goldberg


----------



## Punkholic

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hate Batista all you want he's miles better than Cena. Better him in the mainevent of WM than Cena, I think the fans should realize that


I disagree 100%. At least, Cena doesn't get tired after just having performed three moves like Batista.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

you watching this Hogan? This right here is some real americans


----------



## naitchbk

It's funny how much I really don't to see Batista/Orton at WM...But I sort of do in a way just to see the crowd completely shit on it. It's like if they're going to fuck things up they may as well do it well and truly at least it'll be entertaining in some way. Still think it's gonna be Bryan though. He's getting into
main event some other way like Austin in 99 and Rock in 2000


----------



## AnalBleeding

connormurphy13 said:


> Eddie
> Kurt
> Krispen Wah
> Brock
> American Badass
> Edge and Christian
> Jericho
> HBK
> APA/JBL
> Evolution
> 
> ...and so on



Dont forget stone cold steve austin was also part of that era.. though he went from "HELL YEAH" (attitude era) to "WHAT" (ruthless aggression era)


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm surprised they just don't call him "ZEB" :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## O' Death

I hate Cena and think he's been slowly destroying the entire industry for years by accident.

But Cena has it all over Boretista. I'm 44, have psoriatic arthritis and am legally blind..and can last longer than the Boring one in a match.


----------



## Uerfer

xdryza said:


> How's he better than Cena?
> 
> Mic skills - Cena's better
> Ring work - Cena's better
> Charisma - Cena's better
> Working the crowd - Cena's better
> 
> I say this as a Cena hater.


Cena has years of experience, fool. Its like saying Cena is better than the Rock when Rock returned after 10 years and couldn't keep up n the ring or the mic. You gotta compare their prime.


----------



## Saved_masses

usa chants, are they supporting Cesaro or Big E :bryan2


----------



## 20083

USA chants :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Poe7

Ziggler's twitter is superb.


----------



## RobertC

How stupid is Michael Cole?


----------



## BoundForMania

Is this match a title match or not?


----------



## genocide_cutter

connormurphy13 said:


> Eddie
> Kurt
> Krispen Wah
> Brock
> American Badass
> Edge and Christian
> Jericho
> HBK
> APA/JBL
> Evolution
> 
> ...and so on


Word the ruthless aggression era kicked ass


----------



## Sinisterness

We The People Brother.


----------



## chargebeam

Fuck this commentary.


----------



## Captain Edd

Commentary is fucking awkward right now :lol


----------



## Black

Hope this is a title match. Cesaro should win.


----------



## Frico

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

I have no idea where the hell that elephant talk is going.

Shut up Jerry.


----------



## hag

These people chanted We The People 

Then USA USA USA


now back to We The People


go home, green bay, you're drunk


----------



## VRsick

lol jbl mentions they have an ezekial. not for a long time.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Its EEYORE!!! Ughghghghghghgh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thekingg

GREAT


----------



## Punkholic

Poe7 said:


> New member here, hello everyone.
> 
> Looking forward to the Undertaker returning tonight - just watching NXT atm and happy a fellow Geordie, Adrian Neville is getting a push!


Welcome aboard, mate! Hope you're enjoying tonight's show!


----------



## PunkShoot

jesus


----------



## Saved_masses

Uerfer said:


> Cena has years of experience, fool. Its like saying Cena is better than the Rock when Rock returned after 10 years and couldn't keep up n the ring or the mic. You gotta compare their prime.


okay, doctor of thuganomics > the animal


----------



## TripleG

I hate the commentary. I really do.


----------



## Molfino

Etor...Egor...LOL


----------



## SP103

Holy Shit

Cole corpsing like a pro.


----------



## Proc

awesome commentary...


----------



## Choke2Death

"What does the E stand for?" :lol


----------



## World's Best

Midnight Rocker said:


> USA chants :mark:


Those are for Big E


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: cesaro


----------



## Amber B

This motherfucker here!


----------



## 20083

"Like from Winnie the Pooh" - JBL :lmao


----------



## Gwilt

These fucking idiots on commentary just called Eeyore "Egor"........


----------



## RDEvans

woah that backbreaker out of nowhere was impressive. PUSH CESARO


----------



## Y2-Jerk

damn!


----------



## Stad

PUT THE TITLE ON CESARO


----------



## Emotion Blur

Even when Cole is correcting JBL's dumbass, he still messes up. This fucking Raw (besides Hogan of course).


----------



## LigerJ81

Fucking Cesaro


----------



## Freeloader

BarneyArmy said:


>


Haha, awesome. 

I'll boo him too, just cause everyone is. I want to see Batista approach MITB Cena levels of boos whenever he appears.


----------



## RiverFenix

Big E = Ettore, and it's Eeore not Igor 

That whole conversation was awkward - like JBL went somewhere he wasn't supposed to and Cole was trapped...


----------



## xdryza

Poe7 said:


> Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 3m
> Boo him or not, he's still a big time star. If they were silent, then there would be cause for panic.
> 
> X-Pac defending X-Pac heat \o/


A HHH cuddle-buddy defending another one. Didn't he tear his asshole wrestling? LOL.


----------



## Poe7

Punkholic said:


> Welcome aboard, mate! Hope you're enjoying tonight's show!


Been pretty poor so far tbf 

Still love Hogan though, despite knowing I shouldn't.


----------



## Black

Damn, that backbreaka! Whoa!


----------



## Vårmakos

i was with ziggler until he said cesaro was "strong style"


----------



## Xapury

They bury bi g e now? :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

Ziggler going to get bur.. Oh wait, never mind, too late.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Igor? In Winnie The Pooh? Did I hear that right?

Seriously, fuck you guys.


----------



## TJC93

thekingg said:


> GREAT


Can't even work out what it means

'Damn i'm old?'
'Time flies' 
'Why the fuck am I here'


----------



## Kratosx23

Wolf said:


> Hope this is a title match. Cesaro should win.


You seriously want Cesaro near a title that guarantees him to be jobbed out and relegated to pre shows and PPV panels?


----------



## PGSucks

Uerfer said:


> Cena has years of experience, fool. Its like saying Cena is better than the Rock when Rock returned after 10 years and couldn't keep up n the ring or the mic. You gotta compare their prime.


If you compare Cena and Batista in their primes, Cena still smokes him


----------



## FenceMan

This is kind of sad, biggest day in the history of the company and the best they can come up with is Hogan butchering his promo and Batista gasping for breath in the ring while 10 young and hungry guys sit on their hands in the back....


----------



## Nolo King

That was an awesome flippy flip that the indies would adore!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Big E's like 270 pounds and cesaro just plucked him out the air like a child


----------



## TOM MADISON

Just realised we're not even 45 mins into the show, and it has been so bad so far, tought ive been to hours in after that bootista promo

Hope BROOOCK is there, even if i don't like the idea of him vs taker, so random



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103

Can we just get the two guys from the Sonic commercials talk randomly for a Raw? #Bestforbusiness


----------



## 20083

World's Best said:


> Those are for Big E


:lol Yeah, there's the Hogan effect haha


----------



## Slider575

Midnight Rocker said:


> Guys, check out Ziggler's twitter feed. He's on about Batista/RKO


Ziggler is hilarious on twitter, granted that's probably one of the reasons why you never see him on TV but hey


----------



## Uerfer

Saved_masses said:


> okay, doctor of thuganomics > the animal


That was Cena's prime? He wasn't even WWE champion then. 

Batista heel run 2010 >>>>>>>>>>> anything cena has done.


----------



## kregnaz

Dat Catch Tilt a whirl is plain fucking awesome
The only things bigger than his moveset are his HUGE nipples :cena4


----------



## Freeloader

Choke2Death said:


> "What does the E stand for?" :lol


Enema


----------



## Burzo

TOM MADISON said:


> Just realised we're not even 45 mins into the show, and it has been so bad so far, tought ive been to hours in after that bootista promo
> 
> Hope BROOOCK is there, even if i don't like the idea of him vs taker, so random
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hopefully it's the whole; saving the best til last.


----------



## Culturalseeker

Just let Cole call the match. JBL and King are sure damn annoying and distracting as colour commentators. Its even distracting me from watching the match.


----------



## Punkholic

This commentary team, I swear. :lmao


----------



## hag




----------



## sesshomaru

PGSucks said:


> If you compare Cena and Batista in their primes, Cena still smokes him


Yeah, Batista/HHH was better then Cena's early feuds, but as a performer Cena was always better.

He was even a better heel.


----------



## Marrow

Cesaro just did the Macho Man taunt and elbow drop on the App! unk2


----------



## connormurphy13

xdryza said:


> A HHH cuddle-buddy defending another one. Didn't he tear his asshole wrestling? LOL.


It wasn't wrestling. It was this.


----------



## 20083

This super happy place jingle :lmao


----------



## Molfino

Game of Arms is starting to sound more entertaining than a Batista main event at WM


----------



## Uerfer

PGSucks said:


> If you compare Cena and Batista in their primes, Cena still smokes him


What exactly is Cena's prime? I'm talking as a main event star, not some mid carder comparison.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

PGSucks said:


> If you compare Cena and Batista in their primes, Cena still smokes him


That's a damn lie. Go do your homework.


----------



## checkcola

#Bootista is trending.


----------



## SP103

:clap:clap:clap Ziggler's Twitter comments


----------



## cmccredden

Cesaro is amazing. Despite being a "heel" he is still getting over with crowds because of his excellent wrestling skills alone. He needs to go face quick or his opponents will continue to get boo'd like how big e was briefly.


----------



## Punkholic

Ziggler is fucking hilarious on Twitter. :lmao


----------



## Poe7

These ad-breaks are more of a babyface than Batista.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Ziggler's really lost it.


----------



## RickeyP

suits yesssss


----------



## Culturalseeker

CHIcagoMade said:


> That's a damn lie. Go do your homework.


Cena has *always* been better than Batista.


----------



## 20083

Hag said:


>


:lmao


----------



## thekingg




----------



## PunkShoot

omg that post shot


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Hag said:


>



And this is why he'll never get anywhere in this company. He acts like an unprofessional idiot.


----------



## World's Best

Hag said:


>


Zigs is trolling his ass off. Going the Ryder route. Not really helping his chances any, but it is great entertainment.


----------



## LateTrain27

Ziggler being a #HEEL (to WWE Creative) on Twitter :clap


----------



## Sinisterness

CHIcagoMade said:


> That's a damn lie. Go do your homework.


Well if you're talking about skill yes, that was a lie.
But draw-wise, no. You do your homework. :lmao


----------



## SP103

Culturalseeker said:


> Cena has *always* been better than Batista.


Don't compare dog farts to horse farts.


----------



## xD7oom

TOM MADISON said:


> Just realised we're not even 45 mins into the show, and it has been so bad so far, tought ive been to hours in after that bootista promo
> 
> Hope BROOOCK is there, even if i don't like the idea of him vs taker, so random
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Random?


----------



## PGSucks

CHIcagoMade said:


> That's a damn lie. Go do your homework.


Cena's 2007 >>> any year of Batista's career, ever.


----------



## Hawkke

I don't care who you are, that shoulder to the ring post spot has gotta sting!


----------



## Uerfer

Punkholic said:


> Ziggler is fucking hilarious on Twitter. :lmao


His entire career is hilarious. :buried


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hag said:


>


----------



## VRsick

...da fuck was that music


----------



## Black Jesus

I like how Ziggler simply gives no fucks anymore.


----------



## xdryza

Uerfer said:


> Cena has years of experience, fool. Its like saying Cena is better than the Rock when Rock returned after 10 years and couldn't keep up n the ring or the mic. You gotta compare their prime.


You're the fool if you think Batista is better then Cena at any point in time.


----------



## 20083

Damn Big E's shoulder hitting the ring post shook me up haha


----------



## Punkholic

Cesaro is amazing. He has a bright future in this company.


----------



## Poe7

They keep botching the sound.


----------



## Snapdragon

Really good back and forth match


----------



## Saved_masses

Uerfer said:


> That was Cena's prime? He wasn't even WWE champion then.
> 
> Batista heel run 2010 >>>>>>>>>>> anything cena has done.


Cena was better pre 2006, he was pretty good in his first year as champ until he beat Edge about 2 weeks after edge cashed in. Cena on Smackdown in 2003-05 was way better than anything Batista has done


----------



## #Mark

CHIcagoMade said:


> That's a damn lie. Go do your homework.


Cena is a thousand times the performer Batista ever was. That's an objective fact.


----------



## hag

lmao. some of you guys are just mad because Ziggler is funny as hell


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Hag said:


>


lol, Ziggs is really at the point where he doesn't care if it gets fired. I love it.


----------



## Bushmaster

Scotty Cuzz said:


> And this is why he'll never get anywhere in this company. He acts like an unprofessional idiot.


And what he is doing still isn't worse than what the current Champ used to do.


----------



## The Absolute

They need to put the strap on Antonio soon.


----------



## PunkShoot

cesaro actually looks tired


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

SP103 said:


> Don't compare dog farts to horse farts.


That's an interesting way of putting it. Who doesn't love to compare farts ..


----------



## LigerJ81

If he can do it like that, He can uppercut El Torito for Dayz


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cesaro is amazing in the ring. Another wrestling god in the making.


----------



## 20083

xD7oom said:


> Random?


i hope Lesnar comes out and makes a reference to this moment saying he's been gunning to end the streak since then...


----------



## Eulonzo

Good match so far.


----------



## Sinisterness

Cesaro with that NEAR head spike. Big E is freaking out :lmao:


----------



## TripleG

Ouch, I didn't think Cesaro was going to get Big E all the way over the powerslam there.


----------



## Punkholic

General Aladeen said:


> I like how Ziggler simply gives no fucks anymore.


I wonder if the only reason he hasn't been fired is because WWE wants to avoid "we want Ziggler" chants hijacking the show.


----------



## CoverD

cmccredden said:


> Cesaro is amazing. Despite being a "heel" he is still getting over with crowds because of his excellent wrestling skills alone. He needs to go face quick or his opponents will continue to get boo'd like how big e was briefly.


Won't happen because that would "make sense".

WWE writers just don't think that way.


----------



## Burzo

Just how strong is Cesaro!??!


----------



## BoundForMania

Is this a title match?


----------



## Frico

Really enjoying this match.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I wonder if all the MEAT on Big E will jiggle if Cesaro does the swing on him.


----------



## King Gazza

So Batista and Orton are actually going to main event Wrestlemania?


----------



## syxxpac

yawn


----------



## dan the marino

Hag said:


>


Poor guy, he's just given up.


Though I was thinking the same thing about Batista's back tattoo tbh.


----------



## Choke2Death

Hopefully they bury Ziggler some more. Looks like he's given up himself too. Job him out to Hornswoggle, please!


----------



## World's Best

xdryza said:


> You're the fool if you think Batista is better then Cena at any point in time.


To be fair, they're both pretty shitty in the ring. But Batista's promos just go nowhere.


----------



## thekingg

I truly love how when Cena is out of the spotlight he truly deserves everyone is pulling his ass-production with their teeth, yet when he gets to the main event picture, he's crapped on a billion times more than Boreteestah.


----------



## hag




----------



## CHIcagoMade

Hag said:


>


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

Fucking jobber needs to know his role.

You won't even smell the WM card.


----------



## Uerfer

PGSucks said:


> Cena's 2007 >>> any year of Batista's career, ever.


Batista's 2010 >>>>>>>>>>> 




Sinisterness said:


> But draw-wise, no. You do your homework. :lmao


Not at all, Cena is yet to match Batista's biggest buyrate. Batista was the primary reason for the 2005 business turnaround. Go ask Meltzer. Most marks don't even know it.


----------



## Phillies3:16

To all arguing about cena/Batista: i think Batista looks like absolute garbage right now and while cena may be in better ring shape , i still would rather see Batista in the main event than cena, AGAIN. This isn't blind cena hate, I'm just sick of him being the top guy and main event guy. I know he hasn't been the ME in a few ppvs recently, but I definitely don't want to see him anywhere near manias main event, or near the belt.


----------



## Freeloader

Hag said:


>


Haha


----------



## Duberry

King just said the "L word"


----------



## Eulonzo

Ham and Egger said:


> Cesaro is amazing in the ring. Another wrestling god in the making.


I don't know why but he reminds me of Kurt Angle in his prime or at least Angle in 2005/2006.


----------



## Emotion Blur

CoverD said:


> Won't happen because that would "make sense".
> 
> *WWE writers just don't think that way.*


Hell, there's no proof they think in general.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I love the people giving Ziggler shit for his tweets but when Ryback does that, they eat it up


----------



## Punkholic

I swear, if Cesaro swings Big E, I'll mark out.


----------



## 20083

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I wonder if all the MEAT on Big E will jiggle if Cesaro does the swing on him.


:lol


----------



## Punked Up

Pretty good match going on, I like how they're keeping it pretty mat based. 

Good RAW so far. Hulk's return, awesome. Batista vs. Del Rio, hilarious :lmao, this isn't bad. I can live with it.


----------



## KuritaDavion

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> lol, Ziggs is really at the point where he doesn't care if it gets fired. I love it.


Problem for him is WWE can get really creative when they want to crush someone's spirits. Plus at some point if you keep bringing it on yourself after they tell you to stop it over and over it's kind of your fault.


----------



## AnalBleeding

"Somebody just sucked the jelly out of his donut."

Jesus christ, King. fpalm


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

lol I love how there's 3 conversations going on in this thread at once: 

1: "Who is better Cena or Batista?"
2: "Ziggler's twitter"
3: Cesaro vs Big E


----------



## Schrute_Farms

good physical match!


----------



## Kratosx23

Hag said:


>


I laughed, then I sighed. It would be funnier if it wasn't SO sad.


----------



## TOM MADISON

xD7oom said:


> Random?


I'd agree with you if taker returns as himself or American badass for this, 

but Gothic Old school Taker vs Brock doesn't do it for me.

if taker returns, please, no Gong please, let it be a biker


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frico

BoundForMania said:


> Is this a title match?


Nope.


----------



## Sinisterness

They're talking about donuts?


----------



## sesshomaru

Shit these guys are showing up Batista/Del Rio.


----------



## 20083

Fun match so far between these two


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

This is a great match and eople are talking about Dolph fucking Ziggler?


----------



## Stad

STRAPS DOWN, TITS OUT.


----------



## KingLobos

Big E with the People's Splash


----------



## Poe7

Cesaro has to win this surely.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Eulonzo said:


> I don't know why but he reminds me of Kurt Angle in his prime or at least Angle in 2005/2006.


He is better in the ring than angle but not as good on the mic


----------



## dan the marino

Hag said:


>


No way, I would never miss that match. The crowd is going to make it one of the greatest moments of the year.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Dat uppercut!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

Yeah...King needs to shut up. fpalm


----------



## y2j4lyf

DAT UPPERCUT :cesaro


----------



## Captain Edd

Titties unleashed, time to take this home


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark: DAT Uppercut gets me every time.


----------



## Lok

dEM' ups BY Big E!


----------



## Snapdragon

This match is fantastic


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Stad said:


> STRAPS DOWN, TITS OUT.


:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot

great match again for big e and cesaro


----------



## Arthurgos

Are they altering there sound or something?... When the crowd gets involved it sounds like they are all half asleep and cheering. That Yes/No first section sounded god awful.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

kicked out early on that uppercut


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ShieldOfJustice said:


> lol I love how there's 3 conversations going on in this thread at once:
> 
> 1: "Who is better Cena or Batista?"
> 2: "Ziggler's twitter"
> 3: Cesaro vs Big E


And they're all "bang your head against the wall" worthy to varying degrees.


----------



## PGSucks

Uerfer said:


> Batista's 2010 >>>>>>>>>>>


I'll give you Batista being very entertaining on the mic in 2010 (for the only time in his career), but he's never been better than Cena. And no, I'm not a Cena mark.


----------



## RiverFenix

Big E has hops!


----------



## 20083

Cesaro's uppercut :mark:


----------



## TJC93

Ouch


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

WOW NEARLY DEAD


----------



## LigerJ81

He luanched Big E like he was nothing


----------



## Emotion Blur

How long has Cesaro been "calling" for the Big Swing? :lmao


----------



## Sinisterness

THAT NASTY SLAM!


----------



## LateTrain27

This has been a good match.


----------



## O' Death

now look at the comparison. Boretista and Big E with similar builds..At this point in match, Big E isn't even breathing hard and Boretista looks ready for an oxygen tank.


----------



## World's Best

"30 times" is being very liberal. Unless they were counting half revolutions.


----------



## TripleG

Jesus Langston. Be careful with the guy you're working with.


----------



## King Gazza

Holy shit that was close.


----------



## 751161

Shiiittt, that landing.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

these dudes are legit beating the shit out of each other.


----------



## Punkholic

Dat pop for Cesaro! :mark:


----------



## ABrown

tits mcgee nearly broke Cesaro's neck SMDH


----------



## Poe7

Why do people eat up the Cesaro Swing?

It's impressive against wrestlers like the Big Show and Khali but against Orton and Langston? Not for me.


----------



## xD7oom

I fucking hate long matches..


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title at WM XXXI please


----------



## yeahwhatokay

Young talent stepping up lately


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Camera looking for Swagger but he was nowhere to be seen lol


----------



## Stad

Yeah, he's knockedout Cole that's why he just kicked out.


----------



## The Absolute

Crowd's really getting behind Antonio.


----------



## Lok

That landing looked rough.


----------



## Eulonzo

The fuck did Big E just do? I liked it.


----------



## Arcade

STJoe!


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Big E ran out of moves, just making shit up.


----------



## Aficionado

Cesaro literally makes everyone he's in the ring with that much better.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Cesaro is a fucking amazing athlete.

He must find a better look though. He looks too generic.


----------



## Molfino

Really diggin this match.


----------



## 20083

We the People chants now!


----------



## Quintana

Big E is running on fumes


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: the swing.


----------



## TJC93

xD7oom said:


> I fucking hate long matches..



Could of watch Shield/Wyatts for 3 hours


----------



## Nolo King

This should have been the opening match for goodness sakes..


----------



## Broddie

Cesaro carrying the shit out of this match.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

PGSucks said:


> Cena's 2007 >>> any year of Batista's career, ever.


Whatever you say.


----------



## brandiexoxo

The strength doe!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ggd

This is a really good match. Cesaro is getting better and better!


----------



## Sinisterness

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Big E ran out of moves, just making shit up.


:lmao


----------



## Black

I'm surprised with Big E. He's put pretty good matches lately. First the EC one, and now this one.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

LOOL


----------



## y2j4lyf

wut


----------



## RobertC

Cesaro face turn


----------



## xdryza

World's Best said:


> To be fair, they're both pretty shitty in the ring. But Batista's promos just go nowhere.


Cena can be good when he wants to be. He's had plenty of great matches over the year. He's just lazy most of the time.


----------



## Vyer

Good match


----------



## MajinTrunks

DAMN!


----------



## Schrute_Farms

and the breakup begins…


----------



## Kratosx23

Real Americans are breaking up now.


----------



## RDEvans

dammit Swagger


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Watching Cesaro is great, fuck Swagger.


----------



## Fissiks

lol swagger


----------



## Allur

Okay that's smart


----------



## Born of Osiris

CESARO FACE TURN. FUCK YES.


----------



## Amber B

Swaggle with dat downs rage.


----------



## TripleG

Fuck the crowd. They always count faster than Cesaro can swing and they fuck up the count.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Dat rift in the offing


----------



## SP103

I wonder if Zeb Colter's moustache smells like a combo of a cigar and a philly cheesteak he ate back in January.


----------



## ABrown

:lol the look Cesaro is giving him


----------



## birthday_massacre

big E making it harder for him by not putting his hands behind his head.


and he starts the Cesaro vs Swagger feud


----------



## Emotion Blur

xD7oom said:


> I fucking hate long matches..


That's the ticket :vince5


----------



## Eulonzo

Interesting...


----------



## World's Best

TripleG said:


> Jesus Langston. Be careful with the guy you're working with.


You kidding me? Cesaro fucking powerbombed someone through plexiglass last night. "be careful"...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Aside from the wonky looking Swiss Death and Thwaggah fucking things up, that was still a nice match overall. Gotta hand it to Big E, Swagger and Cesaro for putting on solid efforts these last two days.


----------



## Aficionado

And the seed is planted.


----------



## King Gazza

Cesaro vs Swagger vs Big E at Mania. Book it. That would be class.


----------



## Stad

Break up coming soon.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Awesome match! Real Americans definitely bring out the best out of Big E.


----------



## LateTrain27

Cesaro face turn and feud with Swagger coming.


----------



## Chrome

Real Americans break-up is coming.


----------



## chargebeam

Is WWE in "let's break all the tag-teams" mode?


----------



## 20083

Cesaro Swing! :mark:


----------



## Broddie

Seeds of the eventual break up being planted. Stand by for Hulkster as Cesaro's new manager.


----------



## thekingg

Another filler match setting up for Wrestlemaneeyah...


----------



## Choke2Death

So Cesaro will turn face out of this? Sounds about right.


----------



## Punkholic

Really great match so far! Loving it! :mark:


----------



## cmcabana

And The Real Americans break up begins


----------



## WWE

BOTCH


----------



## LigerJ81

Damn Weed loving Bastard


----------



## El Capitano

Real Americans splitting then shame


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## autechrex

anthony faceturn incoming


----------



## Annihilus

Big E is a little too unpolished in the ring he's going to hurt guys if he's not careful.. but since he's Cena's buttboy nothing will come of it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

#Mark said:


> Cena is a thousand times the performer Batista ever was. That's an objective fact.


No he is not. Sorry, but I just don't see it.


----------



## Sinisterness

Did you see Big E's head?


----------



## Prayer Police

Damn, he almost dropped him on his head!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh shit that didn't look good
hope Big Es neck is ok

Looks like Big E didn't help out Cesaro on that one.

Looked like Cesaro had to pick up the full weight


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

:lol


----------



## Black

big e landed on his fucking head


----------



## KuritaDavion

Fuck did that Neturalizer look bad.


----------



## Amber B

How many dissension storylines are they going to run at once?

And he just got dropped on his head.


----------



## SP103

Oh shit in fuck he dropped him hard head first.


----------



## Lok

Dropped him on his head! :lol


----------



## cavs25

Big E didn't take that bump well


----------



## #Mark

Uerfer said:


> Batista's 2010 >>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, Cena is yet to match Batista's biggest buyrate. Batista was the primary reason for the 2005 business turnaround. Go ask Meltzer. Most marks don't even know it.


Cena's the better worker
Cena's the better babyface promo
Cena's the better overall promo
Cena was always more over
Cena was definitely the bigger sustained draw
Cena in 2004 was just as good if not better heel than Batista was in 2010

Batista had one year where he had some leeway cutting heel promos.. And? You're a complete idiot if you think he's anywhere close to the performer Cena ever was.


----------



## Hammertron

and ces looks strong


----------



## Schrute_Farms

was big e just legit dropped on his head.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Ouch, there goes Cesaro's push.


----------



## Captain Edd

HOLY SHIT that landing was nasty


----------



## Eulonzo

xD7oom said:


> I fucking hate long matches..


Why? :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

This guy almost got dropped on his head!


----------



## Tiago

FUCK! Big E landed so wrong on his neck during the Neutralizer!


----------



## The Absolute

Antonio needs to drop Swagger. He's dead weight.


----------



## Nolo King

Holy botch!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

eally hate to see these two break up already. They should've had a nice feud with the NAO and became the cornerstone of the tag division to feud with the likes of the Usos.


----------



## 20083

Cesaro vs Swagger at Mania?


----------



## Poe7

Cesaro vs Swagger would be a good WM match/story.


----------



## dan the marino

It's amazing how over Cesaro has gotten just with his in ring work alone. He reminds me of Benoit in a lot of ways (as far as being a wrestler is concerned).


----------



## Honey Bucket

Fuck, almost dropped Big E Cup on his head with that Neutralizer.


----------



## Burzo

Damn!


----------



## jcmmnx

Big E nearly killed Cesaro then he didn't know how to take Cesaro's finish. This guy is a hazard.


----------



## PunkShoot

big e is legit hurt,


----------



## TJC93

Hope they don't break up, friends have fall outs sometimes should just be like that


----------



## leon79

Landing looked a bit rough


----------



## Aficionado

Swagger just pulled an Ambrose type move.


----------



## Born of Osiris

That was a really good match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Nolo King said:


> This should have been the opening match for goodness sakes..


nah the batista match deserved it lol


----------



## Uerfer

PGSucks said:


> I'll give you Batista being very entertaining on the mic in 2010 (for the only time in his career), but he's never been better than Cena. And no, I'm not a Cena mark.


That's your opinion. Cena since 05 has been a one dimensional character with little to no tweaks, stale as fuck while Batista is far more interesting personality. He was better than Cena on the mic. In-ring may be Cena edges him, but that comes with experience.


----------



## BarneyArmy

On his head!


----------



## High_King

Cesaro fucked that neutralizer up


----------



## King Gimp

Fucking hell, that was awful for Big E.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

crack in real americans.


----------



## FITZ

Ending made sense since you really don't want either of those guys to lose to the other.


----------



## Punkholic

Cesaro face turn? I like it! :mark:


----------



## Broddie

jcmmnx said:


> Big E nearly killed Cesaro then he didn't know how to take Cesaro's finish. This guy is a hazard.


This. He should be sent back down to NXT.


----------



## 20083

God I love the Real Americans' theme so much


----------



## criipsii

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Fuck, almost dropped Big E Cup on his head with that Neutralizer.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sinisterness

Amber B said:


> How many dissension storylines are they going to run at once?
> 
> And he just got dropped on his head.


Tag teams?

Split Prime Time Players
Split Shield
Split Real Americans

-looks at Usos-


----------



## dan the marino

Based off of that Elimination Chamber promo you'd think the crowd was booing instead of chanting "thank you Wyatts".


----------



## World's Best

jcmmnx said:


> Big E nearly killed Cesaro then he didn't know how to take Cesaro's finish. This guy is a hazard.


You're honestly blaming that on Big E

unk2


----------



## PunkShoot

Was that cesaro botching that or big e? Jesus hope big E is okay


----------



## jcmmnx

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Ouch, there goes Cesaro's push.


Big E botched it by letting go early. Even Khali took tat move safe.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Lol they put boos in that video package but the crowd was really chanting "thank you Wyatt's"


----------



## Black

Hope Big E is alright. That was pretty nasty.


----------



## checkcola

Boos over the still photos? I recall a Thank You Wyatt chant.


----------



## Vårmakos

VERY DRAMATIC SLIDE SHOW


----------



## xD7oom

Eulonzo said:


> Why? :lol


I get bored so fast.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Had to post this again...whoever made this...I love you :lmao


----------



## SP103

Big E is still down in the ring. Not moving well. Medics out.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

They piped in those boos :ti


----------



## thegockster

One of the best tag teams in years breaking up without even winning the titles


----------



## The Absolute

Cena to bury the Wyatts at Mania. That's a goddamn shame.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

They editted in booing!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## RobertC

LOL they're making it look like the crowd booed Wyatt yesterday when they really said "Thank you Wyatts"

This fucking company


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

i like how they dont even show the footage anymore..


----------



## RiverFenix

Big E landed more on his shoulder, and I think he botched out of that move more than Cesaro doing anything wrong. All Big E had to do was hold on to Cesaro's legs until the drop and it looked to me like he released too soon and got all twisted up...


----------



## Schrute_Farms

Big E is so big and stiff he's going to get hurt because he is so difficult to lift and give moves to.


----------



## 20083

Cena addresses the Wyatts next!


----------



## Chrome

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Based off of that Elimination Chamber promo you'd think the crowd was booing instead of chanting "thank you Wyatts".


:lol Noticed that too. Good old WWE editing. :cena4


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Yippee guys.. We are going to see Cena bury the Wyatts by calling them "Duck Dynasty rejects"


----------



## Kratosx23

Good, Cena's out to address the Wyatt Family. Witness the slaughtering of an amazing gimmick right before your eyes.

"Bray Wyatt is poopy" :cena3 fpalm


----------



## Burzo

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> They editted in booing!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAAH


Did notice, fucking stupid aha.


----------



## Frico

Awesome match between those two and I can totally understand that ending. Face turn in coming for Cesaro!


----------



## PunkShoot

prob broke big E's neck, fuck me.

FUCK he is still in the ring

fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

King Gazza said:


> Cesaro vs Swagger vs Big E at Mania. Book it. That would be class.


If Cesaro and Big E can work on their cohesiveness a bit, then yeah, that match would definitely be great. Still though, even with the Swiss Death and post-match Neutralizer both looking wonky, their match tonight was pretty decent and, along with the IC Title match last night, was a sign that Big E has promise.


----------



## jcmmnx

High_King said:


> Cesaro fucked that neutralizer up


wrong


----------



## birthday_massacre

High_King said:


> Cesaro fucked that neutralizer up


No he didn't, Big E fucked it up.

Big E didn't help distribute his weight correctly. Cesaro had to lift his full weight. Cant blame Cesaro fro that one


----------



## JhnCna619

Cena addresses the Wyatt's now. What about after Rumble? Nothing.


----------



## kokepepsi

Big e's fault

Finisher is dumb anywyas

Cheap ass wannabe styles clash


----------



## Vårmakos

*@HEELZiggler *
it couldve been way worse for @WWEBigE he could have been bent over & gotten kicked by swagger


:lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX

TOM MADISON said:


> I'd agree with you if taker returns as himself or American badass for this,
> 
> but Gothic Old school Taker vs Brock doesn't do it for me.


I don't know about "as himself." The fedora doesn't strike fear into the heart.


----------



## El_Absoluto

SP103 said:


> Big E is still down in the ring. Not moving well. Medics out.


Fuck, I thought it was only his shoulder.

Hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Poe7

Can see Wyatt vs Cena being an awesome match.


----------



## TJC93

Maybe they want to get Wyatts over as heels, 'Thank you Wyatts' doesn't help that does it


----------



## 20083

Hope the Cena promo on Wyatts is good


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

y2j4lyf said:


> Had to post this again...whoever made this...I love you :lmao


jesus I am crying right now


----------



## BarneyArmy

Is Big E hurt?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

:lol fans booed the Wyatt's apparently... my ears must be retarded.


----------



## Black Jesus

Cena to bury these guys at Wrestlemania and send the internet into a frenzy. 

:cena4

:vince$


----------



## Punkholic

Wyatts coming up next? :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot

Big e is STILL in the ring, *he is not moving*


----------



## Black

unDASHING said:


> *@HEELZiggler *
> it couldve been way worse for @WWEBigE he could have been bent over & gotten kicked by swagger
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## X-Train

Researched and it's Big Es fault, he let got of Cesaro far to early


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good, Cena's out to address the Wyatt Family. Witness the slaughtering of an amazing gimmick right before your eyes.
> 
> "Bray Wyatt is poopy" :cena3 fpalm


The sad thing is, this is what I expect to happen. Bray will cut one of his great promos, and Cena will just stand there and smile, then tell a toilet humor joke.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

RobertC said:


> LOL they're making it look like the crowd booed Wyatt yesterday when they really said "Thank you Wyatts"
> 
> This fucking company


Nope, those were the left over boos from Batista's match.


----------



## cavs25

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Big E landed more on his shoulder, and I think he botched out of that move more than Cesaro doing anything wrong. All Big E had to do was hold on to Cesaro's legs until the drop and it looked to me like he released too soon and got all twisted up...


Yep you are absolutely right
Big E is really sloppy in the ring.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Damn! That neutralizer end was nasty. I hope Big E is ok.


----------



## Marrakesh

The fuck is the point of this? For the love of god please don't do Uso's vs NAO again tonight as well. I mean.. i really thought they were going to see sense after last night and restructure the card for Mania. If a TV Show i liked was written as badly as this i wouldn't watch it anymore. I don't know why i continue to watch this shit. 

I guess I'll stick around until they start jobbing out Dean and Seth of The Shield and repackage the Wyatts as The funky family. Think that's the point I'll leave forever.


----------



## Hawkke

Haitch and Steph arriving on the App.

Dbry Vs. Haithch set up for mania on the App.

Better Download now!
:cole3


----------



## KingLobos

That is not Big E's fault whatsoever.

I know some of you can't blame your indie darling but he botched. Get over it.


----------



## jcmmnx

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good, Cena's out to address the Wyatt Family. Witness the slaughtering of an amazing gimmick right before your eyes.
> 
> "Bray Wyatt is poopy" :cena3 fpalm


Sadly I fear this feud will do more harm than good to Bray.


----------



## Van_B

Actually, editing in boos isn't as bad (for me) as editing in cheers...


----------



## Irish Jet

Cesaro is going to be huge. They're booking him so dominantly right now, not that he gives you a choice. What a beast.


----------



## connormurphy13

They can't break up the Real Americans yet. Or else they're left with these teams in the tag division:

-Rhodes brothers
-NAO (not gonna stick around too much longer either)
-Usos
-Wyatts
-Rybaxel
-Los Matadores

Shield prob splitting soon too, PTP just split. This division could be fucked in a month or two.


----------



## JC00

That was all on Langston. He let go of Cesaro's leg too soon.


----------



## 20083

Cena can make Bray look like a major heel for the ages if he wants, which I'm sure he will


----------



## Lok

D.Bry challenging HHH to a 'Mania match on the app.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Midnight Rocker said:


> Hope the Cena promo on Wyatts is good


"Those poo-poo heads!"

:cena4


----------



## brandiexoxo

Perfect bacon bowl commercial? Wtf has this world come to....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O' Death

ok. I don't have the App..this commercial set seems too long. Is Big E legit hurt?


----------



## Kratosx23

jcmmnx said:


> Sadly I fear this feud will do more harm than good to Bray.


Of course. Nobody leaves a Cena feud looking better, except for Punk. I guess he had a Cena vaccine.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

bryan finally gets angry... and they how it on the app.


----------



## jcmmnx

Schrute_Farms said:


> Big E is so big and stiff he's going to get hurt because he is so difficult to lift and give moves to.


He let go too early Cesaro saved him from a broke neck the best he could.


----------



## Captain Edd

I'm so buying that Perfect Bacon Bowl


----------



## birthday_massacre

unDASHING said:


> *@HEELZiggler *
> it couldve been way worse for @WWEBigE he could have been bent over & gotten kicked by swagger
> 
> 
> :lmao


is that a legit Ziggler account or a fan one>


----------



## y2j4lyf

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 3m

it couldve been way worse for @WWEBigE he could have been bent over & gotten kicked by swagger? #classicSwags #RAW


----------



## The Absolute

And here comes the boy scout.


----------



## Quasar

Bryan just challenged Triple H for a match at WrestleMania and Triple H turned him down referencing the A/B+ player promo from God knows when (WWE App)


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

RRRRAAAAPPPPPADDOOOOOO!!


----------



## El_Absoluto

birthday_massacre said:


> is that a legit Ziggler account or a fan one>


Its the real thing.

He is acting like someone in management already told him he was out of mania.


----------



## Allur

birthday_massacre said:


> is that a legit Ziggler account or a fan one>


That's legit


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cesaro too good to be heel


----------



## 20083

WTF was that old spice commercial?


----------



## Schrute_Farms

Cesaro does all his moves effortlessly against big guys but BIG E is like a big huge thick tree stump he doesn't move easily.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Polarizing!

:cena4


----------



## gothicthug1999

Cole - "We'd like to take you back to last night, where it appeared Cena was closing in on the WWE Title" umm........He was one of the final 3....loved the piping in of boos though, instead of thank you wyatts <.< WWE kills me, and I am getting to where I love it more every week because of the blatant trolling


----------



## Lok

The champ is here!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Golden Boy is in the building :cena2


----------



## World's Best

:cena3 

Piss break time


----------



## Punkholic

Wolf said:


> :lmao


Ziggler is fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## LKRocks

Can't wait for the wyatts


----------



## Black Jesus

:cena4


----------



## SP103

Cena is morphing into fucking Kermit the Frog..


----------



## xD7oom

Jaon Sena


----------



## JC00

KingLobos said:


> That is not Big E's fault whatsoever.
> 
> I know some of you can't blame your indie darling but he botched. Get over it.


Go watch it again. Langston let go of Cesaro's leg too soon. If someone like Bryan or Punk let go too soon it isn't problem but someone as big as Langston lets go too soon and stuff like that is going to happen.


----------



## Sinisterness

Green Bay?

Taker vs Anderson

TNA Casket vs WWE Casket Match :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf




----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Punkholic said:


> I disagree 100%. At least, Cena doesn't get tired after just having performed three moves like Batista.


Disagree because niether are good workers at this point. (Atleast Batista can sell properly)

Its basically the same thing, except with Cena, we have seen it a million times before, Batista currently isn't great either but at the very least its not Cena again.

FWIW Batista in his prime was far more entertaining & enjoyable to watch than Cena IMO.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Cena sucks


----------



## KingLobos

This crowd is really stupid


----------



## Arcade

A lot more cheers this time.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I hope they set the tone for this feud right... wonder what direction they'll go? Will the underdog prevail?? :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Dude got screwed out a title for what, the third time by the Wyatts? Comes out laughing, joking and smiling.

This is why Cena is hated.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I can post this gif every week.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Cheap pop


----------



## LigerJ81

Cena about to start his Burial Ritual for The Wyatts :cena3


----------



## Molfino

Cena now. Time to be sports entertained :vince5


----------



## 20083

Cena/Wyatt buildup time :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

Comes out happy. Any guy over 16 cheering John Cena should have their balls removed.

Intolerable.


----------



## Black

Cena tryna get that cheap pop


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

cheap pops


----------



## TripleG

Fuck you. Fucking kiss ass.


----------



## bmp487

Cena going for the cheap pops already.


----------



## Poe7

I think it's just me who actually enjoys Cena


----------



## 751161




----------



## RAB

y2j4lyf said:


>


Why am I laughing so much?


----------



## TJC93

Cena has no ide what the Wyatts want yet, not been given much to sell atm


----------



## RyanPelley

9 o'clock sharp. Time for the usual verbal diarrhea and fan ass licking by CumBoy himself.


----------



## Punkholic

:cena3


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Lol, all the company guys plugging the WWE Network.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

WWE NETWORK plugs at the top of every hour where the viewership dips? GREAT IDEA


----------



## KuritaDavion

"Our future?" Settle down.


----------



## High_King

Have to ask why Big E let go, Cesaro didn't control the move.
Why on earth would Big E let go in a position like that.
Of course Cesaro is an internet darling, cant be at fault.


----------



## ACSplyt

John Cena the company man is talking.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Of course Cena trying to leech off Hogan's popularity.


----------



## LKRocks

How can anyome say that Batista is better than Cena


----------



## Aficionado

Enter Bray Wyatt.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan already went through you Cena


----------



## Bushmaster

He is so mad about the Wyatts he starts plugging the Network before anything :lmao


----------



## gothicthug1999

Goddamn Cena will soak up ANYONES cheers to keep himself over wont he?


----------



## Allur

Da heck Swagger's feuding with Cena now?


----------



## jcmmnx

kokepepsi said:


> Big e's fault
> 
> Finisher is dumb anywyas
> 
> Cheap ass wannabe styles clash


Cena is unbearable


----------



## Burzo

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Of course Cena trying to leech off Hogan's popularity.


Expected anything less?


----------



## 20083

Cena shoutout to Hogan!


----------



## Joseph92

So does that mean will see Cena vs Bryan?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Oh, nice job selling the Wyatt's costing you the title, Cena. Plugging the Network and kissing Hogan's ass.


----------



## cavs25

Cena being heel like 
I like it


----------



## TJC93

I swear if Lesnar or Taker mention the Network later


----------



## X-Train

Didn't Cena do this promo last week?


----------



## PunkShoot

High_King said:


> Have to ask why Big E let go, Cesaro didn't control the move.
> Why on earth would Big E let go in a position like that.
> Of course Cesaro is an internet darling, cant be at fault.


Big E is young and is still learning, the guy has legit not have a BAD match yet, he is just really RAW.

God I hope he is okay


----------



## The Absolute

"The future of this business will run through me."

We're doomed.


----------



## SP103

He's saying "yall". From West Newbury Massachusetts. 

Fuck off.


----------



## StaindFlame

fuck you cena!


----------



## Hawkke

RAB said:


> Why am I laughing so much?


It's the half waddle and the hypnotic repeating like a matrix tunnel :lol


----------



## Punkholic

I thought he was here to talk about The Wyatts?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Golden Boy burying the entire roster :cena2 :ti


----------



## Black

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I can post this gif every week.


No clue why, but that is incredibly funny.


----------



## xD7oom

I still can't understand why Cena talk like he's black.


----------



## Eulonzo

The Absolute said:


> "The future of this business will run through me."
> 
> We're doomed.


:lmao


----------



## Broddie

Now how can he spin Bray Wyatt into WWE Network?


----------



## Sinisterness

John Cena needs to rap about the Wyatt family :lmao:


----------



## Gretchen




----------



## ACSplyt

The Absolute said:


> "The future of this business will run through me."
> 
> We're doomed.


We're so fucked.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

LKRocks said:


> How can anyome say that Batista is better than Cena


Now they are both shit, Batista is better because we haven't seen it a million times.

Back in there primes Batista was alot more entertaining to me. 

How is that so unbelievable? Its subjective, some people think Cena is in Austin/Rock/Hogan class.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

Why is Cena talking like a Slave Era elderly black woman?


----------



## stalfos320

I've been meaning to ask. Who is this "Jack?" :hmm:


----------



## BigEMartin

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Disagree because niether are good workers at this point. (Atleast Batista can sell properly)
> 
> Its basically the same thing, except with Cena, we have seen it a million times before, Batista currently isn't great either but at the very least its not Cena again.
> 
> FWIW Batista in his prime was far more entertaining & enjoyable to watch than Cena IMO.


are you actually retarded?


----------



## Molfino

Cena: Future of the business runs through me?

:reigns


----------



## 20083

Wyatts come on out here!


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Is Cena deliberately doing a southern drawl when he says 'Wyatt'


----------



## thekingg

Get Husky Harvey to destroy Cena and just move on to something interesting pls.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Bray promo


----------



## LateTrain27

THEY'RE HERE!!! :mark:


----------



## TJC93

Cena sold that pretty well you see


----------



## CharliePrince

We're here...

OH SHIT!!


----------



## World's Best

Sigh. More fucking pandering. 

App plug? Check
WWE network? Check

"Jack"? Check

Acknowledge the mixed reaction? Check

****** accent turn ON? Check


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: Wyatts


----------



## Captain Edd

Come on Bray fuck him up :mark:


----------



## TripleG

I hate the way you talk. I hate the way you act. I hate the way look. Man just fuck you! 

And are we just supposed to get that Bray has cost Cena the title twice...not just last night.


----------



## Punkholic

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## Black

here we go


----------



## y2j4lyf

RUN NEON BOY :wyatt


----------



## cl_theo

BigEMartin said:


> are you actually retarded?


He's a TNA/CM Punk fanboy.:lol


----------



## The Absolute

They're here!!


----------



## El Capitano

What's with the shitty accent? :no


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sinisterness

We're there....brother.


----------



## Lok

Here we go!


----------



## ACSplyt

Shit's about to get real.


----------



## Irish Jet

I hope they beat him down and we never see him again. I could be being optimistic.

Shield plz at least


----------



## 20083

Sinisterness said:


> John Cena needs to rap about the Wyatt family :lmao:


:lmao I would kill for that!


----------



## Allur

Are they recording an individual intro for every city they go to now?


----------



## Stad

WYATTS :mark:


----------



## Frico

"Green Bay, we're here."


----------



## LKRocks

I LOVE THIS ENTRANCE SO MUCH


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I feel so bad for Bray, I'm not a fan of his by anymeans but its a shame he will have to be the next victim.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

I don't know, I feel like this Wyatt/Cena feud is going to be about Bray being the young face of the next wrestling generation overcoming Cena, the face of the current generation that's wrapping up soon. But it feels a little awkward because Cena's not in the twilight of his career, he still has a few years left in the tank where he can be the top guy. I feel like he has to do the job to Bray at Mania, but at the same time, if he does the job, then it'll signify that he's basically aged out.


----------



## Aficionado

Catching flys in his mouth


----------



## KingLobos

lol


----------



## Born of Osiris

I fucking love how the crowd claps with their entrance.


----------



## Broddie

stalfos320 said:


> I've been meaning to ask. Who is this "Jack?" :hmm:


He hangs out with the man dude! :hogan2


----------



## Leather Rebel

I hate that "Respect" crap from Cena. No respect when you lose, eh?


----------



## SP103

Isn't that electric lantern a little new age for the Wyatts?


----------



## cmccredden

Is that the first custom Wyatt entrance for a city? Because that was awesome.


----------



## TJC93

I would not be against a Wyatt/Shield rematch tonight


----------



## dan the marino

This Wyatt/Cena thing could either be really cool or really awful.

Unfortunately, Cena doesn't have a good track record when it comes to dealing with stables.


----------



## BarneyR10

bray wyatt looks like:


----------



## Velvet onion

I would love to see Bray v Undertaker, the build up and promos they could get out of that would be out of this world. Probably wouldnt happen


----------



## ACSplyt

Super Cena about to meet Doomsday.


----------



## Punkholic

I love their entrance so much. :mark:


----------



## 20083

Wyatt's theme is too perfect!


----------



## Poe7

Bray Wyatt is fucking awesome.


----------



## Joseph92

LKRocks said:


> I LOVE THIS ENTRANCE SO MUCH


It's to bad the announcers talk through it. It would be so much better if they stopped talking during the entrance.


----------



## sesshomaru

I can't believe that Cena tried to mooch off Hogan's popularity lol


----------



## Stad

Bray is a GOD on the mic.


----------



## Chan Hung

You know..Undertaker vs Wyatt would be cool :clap


----------



## RiverFenix

Allur said:


> Are they recording an individual intro for every city they go to now?


I bet so - for personalized t-shirts possibilities from town to town. 

I'd dig that.


----------



## RyanPelley

Wyatt will cut a great promo. Cena will laugh it off. Then start screaming and make Wyatt look like a moron. Sucks.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Funny how he blows out an light up lantern.


----------



## USCena

lol at the Cena's #1 fan sign behind Wyatt's chair


----------



## TripleG

He's not my hero Bray....like, not at all.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Whens JTG coming out?


----------



## Sinisterness

John Cena took Husky Harris to school. 

Yeah. Boo me.

All we need is for Bad News Barret to come out

Then Prime Time Players to start brawling.

That's some memories.

Wyatt botch.


----------



## The Absolute

Dem mic skills by Bray though. :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Wyatt to bury Ninja turtle


----------



## KaineSpawnX

What would the world be like without Captain Hook?


----------



## Bushmaster

Can you believe this guy was Husky Harris :clap one of the best changes i've ever seen.


----------



## Emotion Blur

I'm quite worried that this is going to be a rehash of the Cena/Kane "embrace the hate" storyline.


----------



## Lok

LIAR!


----------



## Burzo

Bray is amazing on the mic.


----------



## FenceMan

Bray taking Cena to promo school...


----------



## Bubba Chuck

PREACH FATHER WYATT :clap :


----------



## xdryza

Hope Cena actually puts Bray over at Mania. He doesn't need it anymore.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Best mic worker in thd company.


----------



## Punkholic

Bray Wyatt's promos just keep getting better and better. :mark:


----------



## cmiller4642

Wyatt knows that this is the feud that's going to launch him. Hopefully John shuts his fucking mouth


----------



## 20083

Man, Bray is so sick on the mic :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

Bray Wyatt's mic skills always amazes me


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

BigEMartin said:


> are you actually retarded?


For having an opinion on a subjective matter that is different than yours? 



cl_theo said:


> He's a TNA/CM Punk fanboy.:lol


I'm a wrestling fan, and I've never really liked Punk.

Way to generalize, go join the flock you WWE sheep.


----------



## 751161

Wyatt is the best actor in WWE by far. Those fucking Mic Skills. :banderas


----------



## Black

lol @ Cena's faces


----------



## Irish Jet

Wyatt is so fucking good


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wyatt must be the best mic worker in the WWE at the moment


----------



## AnalBleeding

wyatts promos are like a modernized version of mankind's promos


----------



## SP103

The Wyatt's are like a more friendly mixture of Westboro Baptist Church members whose pharmacy closed down and cant get their medications.


----------



## truelove

Bray is just fucking excellent on that mic


----------



## chargebeam

Isn't this amazing how they are just ignoring their fight with The Shield from last night?


----------



## Sinisterness

Chan Hung said:


> You know..Undertaker vs Wyatt would be cool :clap


Too soon.


----------



## TJC93

See Bray still does amazing promos when he uses normal words


----------



## checkcola




----------



## CoverD

cmiller4642 said:


> Wyatt knows that this is the feud that's going to launch him. Hopefully John shuts his fucking mouth


This...a thousand times this. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## ACSplyt

The look on Cena's face. :lmao


----------



## Stad

fpalm Cena


----------



## autechrex

that old man giving wyatt the thumbs dpwn :lmao


----------



## KingLobos

Cena is such a no seller


----------



## xdryza

Bray is amazing. Fuck the haters.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This segment is great!


----------



## 20083

Give Bray Wyatt an oscar!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

john cena about to undo all the great promo work :lol


----------



## brandiexoxo

So now Cena has a Wyatt accent? Son, y'all.....gtfo lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron

why does a guy from mass say yall. ugh


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

This is awesome, (the Bray Wyatt part) I think this feud is going to make me like Bray Wyatt, he's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Duberry

How can this be the same fat, bland looking guy that used to stand behind Michael McGillicutty and David Otunga?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Cena no sells everything.


----------



## cazwell

It's weird to think this is husky harris, I suppose now he can finally portray a decent character he's finally had his chance to shine. Fantastic mic talk.


----------



## Frico

Just 26 years old and treats the mic like it's nothing. Bray's awesome.


----------



## finalnight

Wtf? Now John Cena has a southern accent.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

Bray Wyatt is fucking great in the mic. :clap


----------



## World's Best

ACSplyt said:


> The look on Cena's face. :lmao


:cena3

YOU STARTIN SUMTHIN SON

IS GO TIEM JAK


----------



## Kratosx23

God damn I love me some Bray Wyatt.

Don't you fuck him Cena. Don't you fuck him like you fucked Damien Sandow. Don't you fuck him like you fucked Wade Barrett. This guy is gonna be the greatest heel of all time if he's left to his own devices.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Fucking love Bray Wyatt. Dude is outstanding.


----------



## Nolo King

John Cena has an accent all of a sudden.


----------



## RyanPelley

God damnit, he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## Snapdragon

"It's go time Jack"

God dammit Cena


----------



## Ron Swanson

PLEASE DONT MAKE A SUBTLE HINT THAT HE WAS HUSKY HARRIS OR TELL HIM HIS BEARD LOOKS LIKE PUBES


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

KingLobos said:


> Cena is such a no seller


Yep, he's just standing there grinning like I said he would.


----------



## TJC93

Come on Shield get this rematch made


----------



## X-Train

Stop speaking "gangster" please Mr Cena


----------



## cmiller4642

BAH GAWD KING IT'S A DAMN MUGGING


----------



## The Absolute

Sheamus to come out.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I think this is the first time Wyatt is having a back and forth mic battle with someone in the ring. I love it.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Man, when Bray speaks I listen. Can listen to his promos all day.


----------



## Tiago

Allur said:


> Are they recording an individual intro for every city they go to now?


That´d be a pretty neat touch!


----------



## FITZ

I feel like something has been adequately started without Cena's warning.


----------



## LigerJ81

Bray Remember The Nexus Bray Remember The NEXUS :cena3


----------



## Dopeeey

Good Promo from Bray Wyatt :avit: :clap


----------



## Stone Hot

Cena is so gassed out


----------



## BoundForMania

Please Hogan DONT


----------



## Sinisterness

checkcola said:


>



:lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Jack must be a roommate of Joey Numbers.


----------



## 20083

Awesome promo!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Cena's shirts should go underneath cars


----------



## ACSplyt

Fuck him up Bray!!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Cena injured? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Omg he's legit injured


----------



## Leather Rebel

Cena can't sell even a damn great promo like this one.


----------



## TripleG

Cena is a liar! 

He said that he would attack them if they slid UNDER the rope, lol.


----------



## Black

Wyatt is such a great heel.


----------



## Xapury

Cena was a victim of bullying by someone named jack or using dat name to anyone is a popular USA thing?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Watch he whups their asses with a bum ankle. Amazing.


----------



## jcmmnx

Superman is hurt


----------



## NyQuil

Need something new....Cena takes on three guys by himself!

:vince3


----------



## xdryza

.


----------



## Hawkke

Damn Cena, such disrespect for those microphones! Apparently they peed in his fruity pebbles or something!
:cena4


----------



## Captain Edd

I was 99% sure that Cena would throw them over the top rope and smile
Glad I was wrong


----------



## Burzo

One leg? Fuck off. Just accept a beating.


----------



## Aficionado

Cena always goes for the knee/leg sell.


----------



## SP103

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Vårmakos

i hate how cena always has to be "injured" to make his opponent's seem like a legit threat


----------



## LKRocks

Cena just got destroyed


----------



## dan the marino

Aaaaaaand CM Punk chants.


----------



## KuritaDavion

This is awkward.


----------



## 20083

Man, I am so sick of Cena calling everyone Jack :lol


----------



## KingLobos

Will he overcome the odds of a leg injury


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

I love it when wrestlers act "cornered" when they could just easily escape to the outside of the ring.

It especially happens with managers.


----------



## Lok

Oh shit he is legit hurt?!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

HES LEGIT HURT wow thats no good at all


----------



## RATED R RULES

Surprised two more faces didn't come out to save Cena. Could have brought Teddy Long back to make a 6 man tag.


----------



## TripleG

Uh oh...Cena's hurt legit I think.


----------



## Punkholic

Lol, I thought they were chanting for Punk, but then I realized they were chanting "Cena sucks," lol.


----------



## sesshomaru

Great promo by Bray!


----------



## gothicthug1999

Sooo......The Wyatts, who beat the Shield clean 3 on 3, are scared of Cena...seems legit <.<


----------



## Phillies3:16

I swear if they do an injury angle for him to overcome at WM...


----------



## Born of Osiris

CM Punk ain't goingoto save John :lol


----------



## CharliePrince

Wyatt Family is on point

damn, just on point!


----------



## Allur

No, John, you're not the underdog when you make your leg seem hurt bro


----------



## Freeloader

HAHAH HIS LEG IS BROKEN.

WRESTLEMANIA ANGLE = SCRAPPED

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NyQuil

Cena legit hurt?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Where's the Hulkster when you need him? Brother.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Is he legit hurt here?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Imagine if Taker's music hit... Jizz everywhere


----------



## cmiller4642

Bray Wyatt is going to save us from the false prophecies of the PG era and show the WWE fear


----------



## Amber B

Sigh.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Nice beating by the Wyatt's.


----------



## BigEMartin

Bray Wyatt is the man... potential great


----------



## kariverson

Why Cena when he's supposed to be injured, he acts more like he's drunk?


----------



## Proc

i think that's a weak angle so far... Bray has tons of potential though


----------



## X-Train

Why everyone saying Cena is legit hurt?


----------



## Poe7

Hope Cena isn't legit hurt there. Feud has potential.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Cena's selling, has to be legit.


----------



## TJC93

People thinking he's legit hurt just cos he's selling :lmao


----------



## 20083

And Bray nails him!


----------



## NearFall

Cena was throwing some hand signals to doctors at ringside, is he legit hurt?


----------



## World's Best

kariverson said:


> Why Cena when he's supposed to be injured, he acts more like he's drunk?


Part of his legendary selling.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Why do I get the feeling Cena is going to beat all 3 of them in a 3 on 1 Handicap match.


----------



## PunkShoot

hes legit hurt


----------



## The Absolute

That was fun to watch. Minus Cena not doing a very good job selling that injury.


----------



## KingLobos

lol whoever the guy who wished Cena gets injured in this thread LMFAO


----------



## Arthurgos

Fuck if hes legit injured.. If he was putting over Bray at Mania that would have been everything for Bray.. This feud to.


----------



## Annihilus

Wyatts used Kryptonite, its super effective!


----------



## Punkholic

Was I the only one to notice Cena might legit be hurt?


----------



## Irish Jet

So yeah. The shield just allow this. LOL


----------



## RobertC

TJC93 said:


> People thinking he's legit hurt just cos he's selling :lmao


IKR :lmao:lmao


----------



## Hawkke

Cena with that new injury for the built in overcommin dem odds!


----------



## LateTrain27

That was a great segment.


----------



## Sinisterness

He dove into their attack. It was dumb.


----------



## LKRocks

Dat was a chilling segment. John Cena just got destroyed. "If you come into this ring you might start something you can't finish"

Then they beat the hell out of him anyway


----------



## Buckley

He's fine.


----------



## Saint Dick

Either Cena's legit hurt or that was a tremendous piece of selling.


----------



## 20083

This Cena/Wyatt feud has a shit ton of potential!


----------



## the fox

i think it is a real injury from bray and the others reactions


----------



## iKingAces

I love Bray, such an amazing talent in the ring and on the microphone. Give this man a push, Vince.


----------



## Van_B

So... people think he might have broken his leg... and they laugh?


----------



## SP103

Just watched the replay-He may of twisted that knee.


----------



## Culturalseeker

I was hoping for the Shield to come out.


----------



## stalfos320

So how long until we get Cena in the parking lot?


----------



## MrAxew

Im not enjoying this at all because I know they will just be fed to Cena. Wyatts vs Shield would be amazing if the continued from last night.


----------



## xwmstormx

Cena actually sold something. I'm impressed!


----------



## Poe7

Have WWE acknowledged that #Bootista is trending?


----------



## Freeloader

Anyone see _where_ this supposed injury happened? 

Cena was selling, so I think it was legit. He can't sell, and his face reeked of being in actual pain.


----------



## Black

X-Train said:


> Why everyone saying Cena is legit hurt?


I think it's maybe cuz he was holding his leg the whole time, which doesn't make much sense if his leg isn't being specifically targeted. I'm not sure if he's legit hurt or not though.


----------



## thegockster

Cena to over come a career threatening injury to beat the Wyatt Family at WM 

Yep sounds right


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Why do I get the feeling Cena is going to beat all 3 of them in a 3 on 1 Handicap match.


You tell me, Jack!

:cena5


----------



## Secueritae

They brought out a stretcher on the WWE app.


----------



## Arcade

They got a stretcher out for Cena on the app.


----------



## Irish Jet

He's not legit hurt FFS. There are odds which must be overcome, 3 on 1 doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## Molfino

"Today is a historic day, we mentioned it at the start of the show, but lets go through the different ways you can watch WWE Network..Again" :selfie


----------



## Kratosx23

Even IF he's hurt, it's John Cena. He'll be there.


----------



## TJC93

Reckon Bryan should stay home tonight, all the goofy faces are getting shelved


----------



## Punkholic

Irish Jet said:


> So yeah. The shield just allow this. LOL


Why would The Shield help Cena, though?


----------



## JoMoxRKO

He signaled to the ref he was injured.


----------



## Honey Bucket




----------



## 20083

Molfino said:


> "Today is a historic day, we mentioned it at the start of the show, but lets go through the different ways you can watch WWE Network" :selfie


:lol That smiley just looks hilarious!


----------



## CharliePrince

please don't be hurt Cena


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Bray is by far the best mic worker in the WWE, part time or no. 

He's going to skyrocket up the ranks.. and quickly.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Freeloader said:


> Anyone see _where_ this supposed injury happened?
> 
> Cena was selling, so I think it was legit. He can't sell, and his face reeked of being in actual pain.


If he's injured it was during that takedown the Wyatts did. Whatever happened it came off as awkward as hell.


----------



## Zigberg

iKingAces said:


> I love Bray, such an amazing talent in the ring and on the microphone. Give this man a push, Vince.


What the hell do you think he's doing...


----------



## Saint Dick

TJC93 said:


> People thinking he's legit hurt just cos he's selling :lmao


So he just randomly decided to sell his leg even though they didn't attack that part of his body? Yeah... the only thing funny about people thinking he's hurt is you completely dismissing it.


----------



## Lok

Looks hurt


----------



## TripleG

Well because Raw is in Green Bay, I have to post this.


----------



## Chan Hung

NO SHIELD to attack WYATTS? :hmm: :hmm:


----------



## TOM MADISON

Jessie's life took a nice turn after his run with Heisenberg.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gaz0301

The guy checking on him from the side, the Wyatt family reaction, and the odd feel to the end of the segment to me means one of two things. 

Cena has a legit injury (doesn't mean it's anything serious), or he's a much better seller than I give him credit for.

Hopefully just the latter.


----------



## Freeloader

the fox said:


> i think it is a real injury from bray and the others reactions


Bray had a brief "uh oh" look on his face, saw him looking outside the ring, looking for a cue.


----------



## Marv95

It keeps being 3 on 1 so it hast to lead somewhere other than just a singles match right?


----------



## RobertC

If Cena won't be at WM and Batista vs Orton will main event it... OH MY GOD :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Punkholic

And we still have Taker and Brock to appear! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

That segment. :mark:

Really enjoyed all four of them, to be honest, if you can count Harper/Rowan.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

KuritaDavion said:


> If he's injured it was during that takedown the Wyatts did. Whatever happened it came off as awkward as hell.


Agreed, that's where it would have happened. Rowan picked his left leg up pretty high; could have strained a muscle.


----------



## Slider575

Looks like he might be legit hurt, hope it isn't too bad


----------



## WWE

Wyatt family picking him up and awkwardly dropping him down is what effed him up


----------



## kariverson

Wow Cena can't even sell a legit injury (if it is). That's just epic.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Freeloader said:


> Bray had a brief "uh oh" look on his face, saw him looking outside the ring, looking for a cue.


Noticed that to.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

get the conspiracy start if Cean is really hurt or just selling ha


And there goes Christian looking for the one or two fans cheering for him


----------



## Poe7

Hopefully it's just a hyper-extended knee and nothing to do with his ACL.


----------



## SP103

That. 
Did NOT look good.


----------



## jcmmnx

That didn't even look that bad.


----------



## Vårmakos

:lmao at you guys thinking cena is legit injured

then again, there are people who still believe that punk leaving is a work


----------



## KingLobos

This is a work.

They are giving Cena an excuse for Bray going over. Cena can't put over anybody without an excuse.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Serious voices for Superman attacked


----------



## Phillies3:16

Piss break time


----------



## The Absolute

Mr. One More Match


----------



## Allur

Ok piss break


----------



## RyanPelley

"Talking in riddles." - How were they riddles? It was pretty obvious what Wyatt was talking about.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## chops52

well harper or rowen is future endeavored


----------



## Y2-Jerk

injuries everywhere tonight


----------



## 20083

Cena stretchered out?


----------



## y2j4lyf

inb4 christian gets hurt


----------



## ABrown

he knee did look kinda fucked up when they showed him getting wheeled up the ramp


----------



## Redzero

This fucker now.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

you think he'll get his one more match?


----------



## TOM MADISON

Lesnar to attack live? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

Hope Cena's not injured. This feud had potential.


----------



## StaindFlame

The knee is just an excuse to turn into super cena at WM and overcome the odds.


----------



## RATED R RULES

If he is injured then it proves he just cannot sell pain real or fake. Unbelievable


----------



## BigEMartin

Christian = snooze fest


----------



## Ham and Egger

Captain Famished!


----------



## sesshomaru

Hopefully it's not serious. Bray needs this rub.


----------



## -XERO-

I'd rather listen to this.....


----------



## thekingg

"if you just close your eyessssss"... i don't believe it would go away


----------



## 20083

Chrsitian/Sheamus feud?


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Do enjoy it when guys sell injuries from matches like the Elimination Chamber the next night.


----------



## Eulonzo

RATED R RULES said:


> If he is injured then it proves he just cannot sell pain real or fake. Unbelievable


Did you not see him limping and "struggling" to get up?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Christian & Sheamus bickering like Children.


----------



## Punkholic

LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## ACSplyt

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## Banez

Fellaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lok

Here comes FELLAH! aka LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## USCena

in b4 loster head time and too many limes lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

-UNDEAD- said:


> I'd rather listen to this.....


YES!!!!


----------



## TommyRich

Brad Maddox is useless


----------



## y2j4lyf

the gingers have souls guy is a wrestler?


----------



## Aboutreika18

-UNDEAD- said:


> I'd rather listen to this.....


I thought I was the only one.


----------



## CripplerXFace

lolsheamuswins


----------



## HorsemenTerritory

Cena better "Superman" all the way to Mania, Bray better not lose out on his big match opportunity.


----------



## Irish Jet

Christian selling like a champ


----------



## Phillies3:16

sesshomaru said:


> Hopefully it's not serious. Bray needs this rub.


The only rub bray will get is the rubbing of cena laying on him and pinning him for the three count unfortunately.


----------



## Hawkke

Well let's see if we get some kind of injury 3 matches in a row.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Lol "Too Many Limes" sign.


----------



## Arthurgos

It looked like it was Rowans fault as he had his legs...


----------



## Chan Hung

*Waits for the Cena is becoming injured like Rey Mysterio threads* :lol

Anyways, Cena is okay i'm sure.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Cena once took an RKO onto the announce table literally moments after tearing his pectoral muscle. The guy's dedicated as fuck to what he does, so I wouldn't be too sure he's just selling yet.


----------



## Poe7

Love Sheamus, obvious he's gonna win here though.


----------



## 20083

-UNDEAD- said:


> I'd rather listen to this.....


Aw man I loved this theme!


----------



## TJC93

Sheamus has already sold his injuries more than Bryan did last night


----------



## Mr. Socko

:heyman

Anyone in the UK noticing all the dating ads during WWE programming? :L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Sheamus needs dat pinfall back


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Vince's face when the WWE Network launched at 9AM: :vince$

Vince's face after Cena gets stretchered out of the arena at 9PM: :vince7


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Christian vs. the man with the Celtic Cross. Religious symbology... er, symbolism like it's _Boondock Saints_.


----------



## Moto

Brad Maddox looking more like the errand boy than GM.


----------



## Freeloader

I hope Cena's leg is trashed and he can't go for WM. Leave Bray to feud with a returning Ultimate Warrior = ratings


----------



## cmiller4642




----------



## Punkholic

FELLAAAAAAA!


----------



## Saint Dick

RATED R RULES said:


> If he is injured then it proves he just cannot sell pain real or fake. Unbelievable


Fuck are you talking about? He looked like he was in serious pain.


----------



## dan the marino

sesshomaru said:


> Hopefully it's not serious. Bray needs this rub.


> Wyatt getting a rub

:lel


----------



## birthday_massacre

Christian with the one guy paler than him in the wWE


----------



## RiverFenix

Sheamus has dropped a lot of bulk in his time off...


----------



## Marrakesh

Who cares? if he's injured we get Shield Wyatts 2 at Mania which will be better anyways. If he isn't then hopefully he can put Bray over but I'm doubtful the Wyatts will come out of a feud with Cena looking better than they did before it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Boo Christian

#FuckThisMatch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Christian roll-up victory, come on!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

It's funny how so many people wish Cena was off their TV's, he may have possibly got hurt and now people are complaining and are upset. Makes no sense. I, however, hope he is okay 'cause this feud with with Wyatt has a ton of potential.


----------



## 20083

This can be a very good match


----------



## SP103

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cena once took an RKO onto the announce table literally moments after tearing his pectoral muscle. The guy's dedicated as fuck to what he does, so I wouldn't be too sure he's just selling yet.


This is very true. Watching the segment again the Wyatts back off pretty quick-and Cena got up to continue to the angle. Notice too Bray didn't do his sister abigail...


----------



## Poe7

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> :heyman
> 
> Anyone in the UK noticing all the dating ads during WWE programming? :L


Thought it was just me


----------



## connormurphy13

Even if Cena's legit injured, he'll be back waaaaay before Wrestlemania.


----------



## TOM MADISON

thegockster said:


> Cena to over come a career threatening injury to beat the Wyatt Family at WM
> 
> Yep sounds right


LOL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

DashingRKO said:


> YES!!!!


Yes! Much, much better! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I hope Cena is okay. I hate that there is no storyline continuity. Why wouldnt Bryan try to save his almost brother in law from the Wyatts, whom he despises?


----------



## sesshomaru

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cena once took an RKO onto the announce table literally moments after tearing his pectoral muscle. The guy's dedicated as fuck to what he does, so I wouldn't be too sure he's just selling yet.


Yeah, I have mad respect for Cena after his podcast with Austin.

edit: Dosen't mean I like his cheesy promos tho


----------



## Eulonzo

DEM slaps. :mark:


----------



## Burzo

connormurphy13 said:


> Even if Cena's legit injured, he'll be back waaaaay before Wrestlemania.


Maybe he can stay off tv for a week or two :cheer


----------



## genocide_cutter

Another rematch


----------



## BoundForMania

KingLobos said:


> This is a work.
> 
> They are giving Cena an excuse for Bray going over. Cena can't put over anybody without an excuse.


Someone who actually sees through Cenas antics. 

Cena goes for attitude adjustment oh look his leg gave way sister of abigail 1 . 2 . 3 Bray wins. Everyone claims it as a clean victory just like Daniel Bryan & The Rock & Randy orton, in the famous words of Edge YOUR ALL WRONG YOUR WRONG


----------



## thekingg

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sheamus has dropped a lot of bulk in his time off...


The only reason i respected HHH - After an injury or hiatus, he always came bigger and harder. For 2 weeks. Then the same.


----------



## KingLobos

Attitude


----------



## Y2-Jerk

holy cow we should get the Sheamus face just now as a smilie :lol


----------



## El_Absoluto

If Cena is legit injured Vince will have a heart attack.

His main event sucks.

His face is injured.

His 2nd Draw is in a 'sabatical'

Epic WM 30 future looks bleak.


----------



## TripleG

The fuck is JBL talking about?


----------



## birthday_massacre

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sheamus has dropped a lot of bulk in his time off...


yeah he wasn't working out with HHH and taking the HHH steroids


----------



## Molfino

We're really back on the Egor topic? :rock2


----------



## Punkholic

RobertC said:


> If Cena won't be at WM and Batista vs Orton will main event it... OH MY GOD :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


At least, they don't have to worry about low buyrates anymore.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

JBL diagnosed Pooh with narcissism. Shades of Foley analyzing the Pooh characters in one of his books.


----------



## -XERO-

volt28 said:


> Lol "Too Many Limes" sign.


----------



## sesshomaru

El_Absoluto said:


> If Cena is legit injured Vince will have a heart attack.
> 
> His main event sucks.
> 
> His face is injured.
> 
> His 2nd Draw is in a 'sabatical'
> 
> Epic WM 30 future looks bleak.


Vince had 2 chances to change that. He obviously thinks this match will draw. Will probably put Bryan in there.

Bryan jobbing to Batista =(


----------



## 20083

El_Absoluto said:


> If Cena is legit injured Vince will have a heart attack.
> 
> His main event sucks.
> 
> His face is injured.
> 
> His 2nd Draw is in a 'sabatical'
> 
> Epic WM 30 future looks bleak.


Trying times for sure...


----------



## Eulonzo

Words Of Wisdom said:


> It's funny how so many people wish Cena was off their TV's, he may have possibly got hurt and now people are complaining and are upset. Makes no sense. I, however, hope he is okay 'cause this feud with with Wyatt has a ton of potential.


You've been officially worked. :vince2


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

This is boring, lets see Roman Reigns already.


----------



## AJFanBoy89

*CM PUNK!

CM PUNK!

CM PUNK!

CM PUNK!*


----------



## BarneyArmy

Hope we see Taker soon.


----------



## BigEMartin

Cena is really hurt. They would of did the sister abagail on him if not. Didn't you see Bray's face? He knew he was legit hurt. That sucks.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Well, that steel post shot will definitely increase Christian's looks. Right guys?

:lawler :cole3 :jbl :vince5 HAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Punkholic

So, they're talking about Egor again? fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion

Commentary is like a plane crashing into a side of a mountain now.


----------



## sesshomaru

Yeah Christian really isn't interesting anymore.


Anyone remember Fit Finley? He never got a reaction, but he was so good in the ring back on Smackdown.


----------



## Vårmakos

jbl's weekly burying of christian


----------



## 20083

:lmao JBL talking about Christian's color!


----------



## y2j4lyf

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This is boring, lets see Roman Reigns already.


:no:


----------



## Phantomdreamer

Why is it whenever someone gets injured people weigh in on who is to blame and who isn't? Who the fuck cares? It's wrestling, sometimes people get hurt. Who the fuck cares who is to blame? Just wish the guy well and accept the fact that accidents happen in this business, fucking morons always having to assign blame, geez.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

This just in,

JBL is blind.


----------



## Duberry

What is JBL slavering about?


----------



## RATED R RULES

I wonder if Cena is really injured they mat revert back to a Wyatts v Shield rematch at Mania. Guess that depends on whether the latter break up later


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sheamus has dropped a lot of bulk in his time off...


There were no steroids available where he was, fella.

That shouldn't be a problem now, however.

:hhh2


----------



## MBL

Please don't set up Sheamus/Christian for WM, doesn't interest me in the slightest.


----------



## Digital J

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This is boring, lets see Roman Reigns already.


Man crush?


----------



## LateTrain27

Sheamus! :mark:


----------



## Bob the Jobber

El_Absoluto said:


> If Cena is legit injured Vince will have a heart attack.
> 
> His main event sucks.
> 
> His face is injured.
> 
> His 2nd Draw is in a 'sabatical'
> 
> Epic WM 30 future looks bleak.


Karma for not building stars.


----------



## cl_theo

y2j4lyf said:


> :no:


The guy is such a tool :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

yeah what is JBL talking about?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

SP103 said:


> This is very true. Watching the segment again the Wyatts back off pretty quick-and Cena got up to continue to the angle. Notice too Bray didn't do his sister abigail...


Exactly. I'm pretty certain this is the real deal and he's hurt.


----------



## La Parka

JBL's Christian jokes are so lame.


----------



## Bearodactyl

"I can not wait to read twitter during the commercial break".. ladies and gentlemen, your announce team!!


----------



## 20083

sesshomaru said:


> Yeah Christian really isn't interesting anymore.
> 
> 
> Anyone remember Fit Finley? He never got a reaction, but he was so good in the ring back on Smackdown.


Trish credits Finlay as the number one person to help her out in the ring to this day. Wonder what he's been up to lately...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Why they making fun of Christian's looks? Did he hit himself with the Unprettier or something?


----------



## The Philosopher

Is JBL drunk!?


----------



## dsnotgood

Damn hope cena is okay. That looked bad


----------



## CupofCoffee

Man, JBL and Lawler don't even care anymore.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 1m

wow! the wyatts picked cena apart harder than me, on the fly, zinging any/every superstar on the (app)?mic


----------



## Molfino

Are you not sports entertained? :curry2


----------



## RATED R RULES

JBL is having a mare tonight


----------



## Broddie

Christian has the most sonically descriptive theme song in WWE today. It screams "midcard jobber".


----------



## sesshomaru

MBL said:


> Please don't set up Sheamus/Christian for WM, doesn't interest me in the slightest.


Who cares about that.


I hope Bray/Cena's still on though. That promo exachange was a great start.


----------



## KingLobos

JBL is the worst announcer in history.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Maybe Taker is going to close the show; Lesnar and Taker staredown..anyone?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

y2j4lyf said:


> :no:


Wut?


----------



## Punkholic

cmiller4642 said:


>


WTH?! :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

:cole3 "I can't wait to read Twitter during the commercial break".

:lmao Jesus fucking christ...


----------



## 20083

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Why they making fun of Christian's looks? Did he hit himself with the Unprettier or something?


:lol


----------



## sesshomaru

KingLobos said:


> JBL is the worst announcer in history.


He used to be amazing commentating on Smackdown (right after he retired from the ring). Vince obviously gauged his commentary though. He used to ramble on about politics and such, lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ziggler just needs to stop.


----------



## Chan Hung

^^ Quit your spamming please...

Anyways, Having Orton vs. Batista as the main event of Mania is such a fucking sad thing...not looking forward to this


----------



## Born of Osiris

Ehhh... get this over with.


----------



## BigEMartin

If the wyatts attack the shield later on there has been a huge rewrite during the show for mania.


----------



## Punkholic

JBL is having a horrendous night. fpalm


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Cena might be legit hurt, but they could easily be building this more slowly. Bray shouldn't be really dropping his finisher on him with Wrestlemania over a month away IMO anyways.


----------



## Pip-Man

Cody and Christian should have an interesting contest and see who loses first :lmao


----------



## virus21

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> :cole3 "I can't wait to read Twitter during the commercial break".
> 
> :lmao Jesus fucking christ...


Did he actually say that?! Fuck me,Cole is shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Why they making fun of Christian's looks? Did he hit himself with the Unprettier or something?


Pretty obvious someone backstage feeding them lines on the headsets isn't impressed with Christian's lack of steroid injections.

:vince5


----------



## Eulonzo

When did this happen?


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Broddie said:


> Christian has the most sonically descriptive theme song in WWE today. It screams "midcard jobber".


You've never heard Tyson Kidd's theme?


----------



## 20083

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> :cole3 "I can't wait to read Twitter during the commercial break".
> 
> :lmao Jesus fucking christ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

unDASHING said:


> *@HEELZiggler *
> it couldve been way worse for @WWEBigE he could have been bent over & gotten kicked by swagger
> 
> 
> :lmao


Lulz. :kobe9 Here to show the world that charismatic side.


----------



## Freeloader

BarneyArmy said:


> Hope we see Taker soon.


Not til after 10, if not the last thing we see tonight. The G.O.A.Taker will likely close the show. Just enough to see him, not long enough to do a promo this week.


----------



## BigEMartin

PPictures said:


> PlanetariumPictures.com says John Cena tore his PCL


You're an ass. That's not possible to know this short of time. Stop promoting your shitty website


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Punkholic said:


> JBL is having a horrendous night. fpalm


I just remembered this show had commentary, learned to tune them out.


----------



## KuritaDavion

PPictures said:


> PlanetariumPictures.com says John Cena tore his PCL


Try harder.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan

virus21 said:


> Did he actually say that?! Fuck me,Cole is shit


Sadly, he did.


----------



## Poe7

Are there any babyfaces that are actually over except Daniel Bryan?

Punk is gone, Cesaro is supposed to be a heel.


----------



## El_Absoluto

PPictures said:


> PlanetariumPictures.com says John Cena tore his PCL


Unlikely that they would know this soon.

But thats 5/6 months out.

Nevermind just realized he was trolling.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Lol the good, the bad and the ugly. Or as WWE calls it, then, now, forever


----------



## KingLobos

Christian should become a vampire again and re use the Brood theme.


----------



## kariverson

Yes this is horrible. Where is The Shield already. Only 3 guys that can save the show.


----------



## Marrakesh

Words can't describe how much enthusiasm i lost for Wrestlemania once they had that Batista/Orton segment. They are just not going to put Bryan in there, are they? Fuck me. 

Even Taker/Lesnar feels Meh right now. Cena/Wyatt build has got off to a fairly shitty start whether Cena is injured or not. HHH-Bryan i honestly couldn't give two fucks about. It'll just lead to more promos where Bryan looks like a pussy because trips is burying him every promo.


----------



## B. [R]

Lol, love me some Captain. I hope he goes over Sheamus...


----------



## 20083

Christian was awesome last night, looks like he's giving it 50% again tonight, unfortunately.


----------



## Stad

Go Canada Go chants?? :kobe3


----------



## rocknblues81

Poe7 said:


> Are there any babyfaces that are actually over except Daniel Bryan?
> 
> Punk is gone, Cesaro is supposed to be a heel.


Wrestling fans are close minded and duller than the guys they boo. They're really jaded also.


----------



## Chan Hung

What's the crowd chanting?!? lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 51s

just like i told all my gf's, when my wife found my out my phones passcode... im gonna have to a break #latermarks #RAW


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Digital J said:


> Man crush?


Nope, he's just one of the very few guys I enjoy seeing. 



cl_theo said:


> The guy is such a tool :lol


I'm a tool because I want to be entertained.... 

Alright... You must be a tool then aswell...


----------



## Nolo King

Sounds like the crowd is chanting potato.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Christian is awesome


----------



## Broddie

I just turn on SAP and listen to the spanish announce team.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

B. [R] said:


> Lol, love me some Captain. I hope he goes over Sheamus...


I wouldn't want to see such a thing; Christian is far too old at this point, could put over Sheamus, and should.


----------



## 20083

KingLobos said:


> Christian should become a vampire again and re use the Brood theme.


:mark: That theme!


----------



## -XERO-

volt28 said:


> Maybe Taker is going to close the show; Lesnar and Taker staredown..anyone?


YEP!


----------



## CharliePrince

Cena is being evaluated right now!  he's in the trainers room

lots of swelling in his twisted knee and stuff

please don't be hurt Cena

please


----------



## Punkholic

virus21 said:


> Did he actually say that?! Fuck me,Cole is shit


He did. fpalm


----------



## Banez

You know, i think there's too much social media shit going on these days. They gotta plug WWE APP every 2nd minute. And dont start with the WWE Network thats it's own chapter.

Only thing missing is a Twitter-gimmick.


----------



## Honey Bucket

RaneGaming said:


> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 51s
> 
> just like i told all my gf's, when my wife found my out my phones passcode... im gonna have to a break #latermarks #RAW


What the fuck does this even mean? What a fucking tool.


----------



## cmccredden

GO PACK GO CHANT!! Living in Wisconsin myself, I have to love that chant


----------



## thekingg

John Cena has dat HHH injury from a while ago. Forget about WM.


----------



## supercell

After watching that Daniel Bryant promo during break it pretty much confirmed HHH vs. bryant


----------



## Kratosx23

"John Cena's WrestleMania future in doubt"

Work.


----------



## Con27

If Cena can't make it for Wrestlemania it'll probably The Wyatts vs Sheamus.


----------



## Eulonzo

Broddie said:


> Christian has the most sonically descriptive theme song in WWE today. It screams "midcard jobber".


He needs to use this theme again.





Or this one.


----------



## Digital J

Jbl has had me cracking up. He and cole are just fucking around.. they are making wwe loook bad but its entertainment to a casual fan like me


----------



## El_Absoluto

Broddie said:


> I just turn on SAP and listen to the spanish announce team.


If you knew spanish you'd realize they are even worse. Seriously.

They should have an environment option. NO announcers.


----------



## Broddie

Nolo King said:


> Sounds like the crowd is chanting potato.


At least it's more creative than chanting CM PUNK.


----------



## Freeloader

kariverson said:


> Yes this is horrible. Where is The Shield already. Only 3 guys that can save the show.












G.O.A.Taker


----------



## CesaroSection

Freeloader said:


> Everyone over the age of 10 knows who Hulk Hogan is, even kids who didn't grow up in the 80's. He's a God and this crowd is showing it.


In a recent survey something like 96% of Americans know who Hogan is and he is more widely known than the likes of Kobe Bryant and Peyton Manning.


----------



## BigEMartin

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> What the fuck does this even mean? What a fucking tool.


It means that his wife could now see his calls and texts, therefore he would not be in contact with his girlfriends for some time. Simple. tool


----------



## LilOlMe

Was the crowd just chanting "boring"?


----------



## Pip-Man

Poe7 said:


> Are there any babyfaces that are actually over except Daniel Bryan?
> 
> Punk is gone, Cesaro is supposed to be a heel.


Sheamus,and Big E is working on it


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is pretty dull :/


----------



## thegockster

This match is boring can't end quick enough


----------



## Eulonzo

volt28 said:


> Maybe Taker is going to close the show; Lesnar and Taker staredown..anyone?


I hope it closes the show. That's something worse closing out the show.

It would be dumb if it didn't.


----------



## Some guy

Sheamus is a good wrestler and ring worker but anytime hes in a match its so damn uninteresting. He's just always doing the same things and does nothing different to throw you off balance. i always find myself bored at his matches


----------



## Broddie

El_Absoluto said:


> If you knew spanish you'd realize they are even worse. Seriously.


I do know spanish. At least they don't plug the app as much.


----------



## Molfino

Cena has swelling under his leg? :vince7


----------



## Allur

I really can't piss for too much longer, please stop already thanks


----------



## Punkholic

So, let's say Cena is legit injured; what do you think The Wyatts will do at 'Mania?


----------



## 20083

Captain Charisma seems to really be lacking Charisma tonight, and I am a Christian guy...


----------



## KingLobos

I can't stand 30 minute mid card matches. Use this time to set up feuds and story lines.


----------



## kokepepsi

Punkholic said:


> So, let's say Cena is legit injured; what do you think The Wyatts will do at 'Mania?


Bryan


----------



## Kazz




----------



## xD7oom

End this match plz


----------



## RiverFenix

This match is getting way too much time - like they're scrambling for a re-write backstage and told these to vets to go out and stall for time with a long match...


----------



## Chan Hung

YAWN..end this shit please!!!!


----------



## Freeloader

Tyrion Lannister said:


> "John Cena's WrestleMania future in doubt"
> 
> Work.


They're acknowledging it, so yeah. 

Somethingawful.com Goons reporting that he was limping backstage (they've had a backstage source for a year now) so he might be hurt, but not *that* hurt.


----------



## -XERO-

Midnight Rocker said:


> :mark: That theme!


----------



## gaz0301

Banez said:


> You know, i think there's too much social media shit going on these days. They gotta plug WWE APP every 2nd minute. And dont start with the WWE Network thats it's own chapter.
> 
> Only thing missing is a Twitter-gimmick.


If you feel so strongly about it you should go on to the WWE's official Twitter. You can do this through your smartphone by downloading an app from the Play Store or App store. If you're using a laptop like JBL here, we will show you no how to...


----------



## Banez

Christian, take the hits like a man and stop sticking ur hand in between ur chest and Sheamus's fist.


----------



## Digital J

Christian looks like a chicken...


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Punkholic said:


> So, let's say Cena is legit injured; what do you think The Wyatts will do at 'Mania?


Shield vs Wyatts part 2 :mark:


----------



## Poe7

pipboy1995 said:


> Sheamus,and Big E is working on it


Aye I was thinking Sheamus, but he gets a lot of indifferent reactions too.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Why are the longest matches always with some of the most boring in ring workers i.e. Orton, Sheamus, Christian, Del Rio etc?


----------



## X-Train

This match has almost sent me to sleep


----------



## El_Absoluto

Well... this match sucked.

Neither wrestler seemed to "feel it"


----------



## Punkholic

This match should have ended a long time ago.


----------



## y2j4lyf

end this


----------



## 20083

Punkholic said:


> So, let's say Cena is legit injured; what do you think The Wyatts will do at 'Mania?


Shield rematch with Wyatts going over again, this time due to an Ambrose double-cross? (thus completing the break up)

Or maybe Bray vs Sheamus or something


----------



## cmiller4642

DashingRKO said:


> Shield vs Wyatts part 2 :mark:


Wyatt vs Taker and breaks the streak


----------



## Vårmakos

*@HEELZiggler*
just like i told all my gf's, when my wife found my out my phones passcode...
im gonna have to a break #latermarks


looks like zigs was told to shut up


----------



## Chan Hung

Long dull match........


----------



## Broddie

gaz0301 said:


> If you feel so strongly about it you should go on to the WWE's official Twitter. You can do this through your smartphone by downloading an app from the Play Store or App store. If you're using a laptop like JBL here, we will show you no how to...


What if I'm using a tablet like the King?


----------



## SP103

DashingRKO said:


> Shield vs Wyatts part 2 :mark:


(Y)


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Yawn.


----------



## Rocky Mark

taking too long


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Punkholic said:


> So, let's say Cena is legit injured; what do you think The Wyatts will do at 'Mania?


They'll bring the SHIELD breakup into an extended feud with the Wyatts... Unfortunately. It was the perfect blowoff match, but I could see them throwing them back together.


----------



## KuritaDavion

You know what a dragging match doesn't need? 

Clapping.


----------



## Burzo

This is shit.


----------



## Chrome

Chan Hung said:


> This match is pretty dull :/


It's a good match, but what is the purpose of it? That's the problem with alot of matches on Raw these days.


----------



## KingLobos

-UNDEAD- said:


>


One of the best themes of all time


----------



## #1Peep4ever

birthday_massacre said:


> Why are the longest matches always with some of the most boring in ring workers i.e. Orton, Sheamus, Christian, Del Rio etc?


lol you just named 4 very good in ring workers


----------



## dan the marino

THE MATCH THAT NEVER ENDS

You know I would've been fine with Seamus vs Christian for WM but this has been really dull so far.


----------



## Marrakesh

CesaroSection said:


> In a recent survey something like 96% of Americans know who Hogan is and he is more widely known than the likes of Kobe Bryant and Peyton Manning.


96% of Americans know he is. Between 1-2% of Americans will actually watch this show.


----------



## Digital J

This show has been horrible


----------



## 20083

CLAPS!


----------



## Redzero

end this clusterfuck


----------



## Freeloader

Punkholic said:


> So, let's say Cena is legit injured; what do you think The Wyatts will do at 'Mania?


Feed Sheamus to Wyatt instead, since he's the "hypothetical" John Cena 2.0


----------



## BarneyArmy

This is dreadful.


----------



## Punkholic

Taker/Brock stare down would be the perfect way to end this show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This match >>>> Ambien


----------



## Ivoriy

Kazz said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## X-Train

This is painful


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Please chant Boring..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

cena being looked at trainers backstage = hes fine


----------



## Broddie

That Green Bay audience with them mixed signals.


----------



## birthday_massacre

#1Peep4ever said:


> lol you just named 4 very good in ring workers


and their matches on raw are always boring as hell.


----------



## Born of Osiris

This match means nothing.


----------



## Choke2Death

This match is good but how I hate when they overdo something good and it has no purpose.


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is making Batista vs Del Rio look good


----------



## 20083

This match is getting to be real boring right now...


----------



## LateTrain27

MID-AIR BROGUE! :mark:


----------



## Poe7

Them bruises


----------



## Black Jesus

sheamuswinslol


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

about time


----------



## Punkholic

It's finally over! :yes


----------



## xD7oom

Thank god it's over.


----------



## Con27

Glad that's over with


----------



## Pip-Man

Poe7 said:


> Aye I was thinking Sheamus, but he gets a lot of indifferent reactions too.


Thats really the most one can hope for nowadays


----------



## Lok

Kick to the face!


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

LOL @ Lawler's reaction to the kick.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I really have the feeling that they rushed the segment of Wyatt/Cena, and that's because this match is so long.


----------



## KingLobos

I really hate Sheamus theme song


----------



## Leon Knuckles

christian just got kncoked the fuck out.


----------



## SP103

Hang them up Christian-Both of your teeth I mean.


----------



## Broddie

I've never been so glad to hear Sheamus' theme.


----------



## FITZ

Christian don't go to the second rope. IT NEVER WORKS.


----------



## Pego61

Long match, sure. But it was a very good match. I suppose I'd rather see shorter matches on Raw. But good nonetheless.


----------



## Honey Bucket

This match isn't _that_ bad to be honest, but it's just a case of one time too many. Third time they're fighting each other inside a week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a shock. The faggo...er, fella, wins.


----------



## Stad

Damn. He nailed him good lol


----------



## RyanPelley

I swear, for the last month, there's been at least one excessively long snoozefest on each Raw that seems like it is never going to end.


----------



## ABrown

Don't know why everyone's hating on the match. It was solid and had a nice finish


----------



## 20083

The match was boring but that Brogue kick was outta nowhere! Good ending!


----------



## Poe7

Great brogue kick to finish a poor match.


----------



## connormurphy13

Nice match.


----------



## cmiller4642

Am I alone in thinking the brogue kick is such a shit finisher?


----------



## USCena

Lol man either the ring mics were up or Christian was moaning/breathing pretty loud. "aoooooghhhh, aooooooghhh, aoooooghh"


----------



## Chan Hung

King : "Guys that was hard to watch"...

Yes it was KING :russo


----------



## -XERO-

DashingRKO said:


> Shield vs Wyatts part 2 :mark:


----------



## TOM MADISON

OMFG! are we really like only half-point in the show! omg




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81

They play Christian real hard


----------



## Irish Jet

The match was very good, there was just no reason to care


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Christian takes time off, comes back re-packaged in Kurt Angle's chicken suit.


----------



## Vyer

TaylorFitz said:


> Christian don't go to the second rope. IT NEVER WORKS.


:lmao


----------



## Digital J

Tits


----------



## supercell

I'm surprised the wwe didn't show the Bryant HHH encounter on tv instead of wwe app during commercial break. Pretty much confirmed match for wrestlemania.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I want Taker!


----------



## almostfamous

Why was that match bad? I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## dan the marino

Oh just what RAW needed, another half hour


----------



## Punkholic

Kazz said:


>


I would actually buy this shirt. :lmao


----------



## Banez

ahh another WWE Network Plug, how about we make own Show for these plugs


----------



## birthday_massacre

ABrown said:


> Don't know why everyone's hating on the match. It was solid and had a nice finish


because you could have had a better match in half the time with the same outcome.


----------



## Allur

Reneeeeeeeeeee :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## captaincharisma24

Nothing wrong with that. Just not cool to like Sheamus and Christian these days.


----------



## Stone Hot

Hey HHH is here yes yes yes


----------



## KingLobos

My god the tits on Stephanie


----------



## Burzo

Renee :mark:


----------



## Lord Wolfe

cmiller4642 said:


> Am I alone in thinking the brogue kick is such a shit finisher?


It sorta has that "Outta nowhere" factor to it; can be used in any situations, especially on high flyers. It's decent.


----------



## Snapdragon

UGHHH BRYAN VS HHH


----------



## CharliePrince

DB vs HHH!?

confirmed?!


----------



## Leather Rebel

I hate the Brogue Kick. It's so boring.


----------



## RyanPelley

Holy shit. Crazy Dan!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

WWE network would be better if they had EVERY WWE Raw and ECW episodes.


----------



## natey2k4

People are seriously bitching about Christian / Sheamus? Seriously? 

This forum has been a joke lately.


----------



## 20083

Bryan challenging Triple H!


----------



## Punkholic

Another plug for The Network? I wonder how long this will go on for...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

WOW

they really are going with bryan/hhh and batista/orton at WM 30 holy fuck..


----------



## JoMoxRKO

YES!


----------



## dan the marino

Bryan showing some anger, I like it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

here comes the seeds of DB vs HHH at WM


----------



## ABrown

:ti troll Trips


----------



## chargebeam

Oh my God, how much more WWE Network plugs are we gonna hear tonight....


----------



## Born of Osiris

THE GOAT


----------



## Nolo King

Damn it, they are actually going with Daniel Bryan versus Triple H at Wrestlemania.


----------



## cmiller4642

Bryan confirmed for main event at WM30?


----------



## Billy Kidman

Ugh. No triple threat at Mania. Just Triple H. 

Fuck.


----------



## 20083

Steph really is beautiful


----------



## Black

Yup, Daniel Bryan vs HHH.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Trips with dat trolling :lmao


----------



## Lok

Kick his head in D.Bry!


----------



## Stone Hot

Theres your main event right there HHH vs DB


----------



## rocknblues81

ABrown said:


> Don't know why everyone's hating on the match. It was solid and had a nice finish


Because fans are jaded and they only want to cheer for 4 or 5 guys despite the fact that those guys do the same shit every week jsut like the guys that they hate.


----------



## gaz0301

Broddie said:


> What if I'm using a tablet like the King?


Well the great news for you is you can not only Tweet, but you can access the WWE Network, Tout...is that still a thing? and the WWE App where you can catch up on all the action during the commercials even though we will show you as the show comes back on TV!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bryan is channeling his inner CM Punk with that outfit.


----------



## BoundForMania

There we have it ladies and gentleman, HHH v Bryan what a pathetic company this is


----------



## RiverFenix

So Bryan isn't in the title match? Really going with Orton vs Batista in a singles match? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## El_Absoluto

Kane just got called a B player.


----------



## The Absolute

Looks like HHH will bury Bryan at Mania.


----------



## Punkholic

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## rocknblues81

ABrown said:


> Don't know why everyone's hating on the match. It was solid and had a nice finish


Because fans are jaded and they only want to cheer for 4 or 5 guys despite the fact that those guys do the same shit every week just like the guys that they hate.


----------



## supercell

Go to wwe app to watch these segments live during break.


----------



## connormurphy13

"heh....wrestlemania"


----------



## captaincharisma24

Burzo said:


> Renee :mark:


The woman is magnificent.


----------



## Nuski

You guys actually wanted Bryan in the title match even though he was going to lose? :ti


----------



## Black

Yup, Daniel Bryan vs HHH.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

natey2k4 said:


> People are seriously bitching about Christian / Sheamus? Seriously?
> 
> This forum has been a joke lately.


So we aren't allowed to not be entertained by something?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Pitiful that suplex and wrestle are effectively bad words and have been substituted for "throw" and "fight". :kobe7


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bryan is channeling his inner CM Punk with that outfit.


----------



## gaz0301

Broddie said:


> What if I'm using a tablet like the King?


Well the great news for you is you can not only Tweet, but you can access the WWE Network, Tout...is that still a thing? and the WWE App where you can catch up on all the action during the commercials even though we will show you as the show comes back on TV!


----------



## RyanPelley

These Arby's commercials suck. This Bo Dietl guy seems like a complete ******. "Legendary detective." Bullshit. I did a quick google search of him and it was nothing but how much he sucked at his job. Gilbert Gottfried would sell more roast beef than this fucker.


----------



## B. [R]

I love the fact that they're showing these "backstage" segments as a way to give these wrestlers reason to fight each other. Almost as if they're building storyline progression. It's a great thing...


----------



## LigerJ81

:HHH2


----------



## genocide_cutter

Rocky Johnson was the true


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

natey2k4 said:


> People are seriously bitching about Christian / Sheamus? Seriously?
> 
> This forum has been a joke lately.


Finally the Shield?


----------



## Nolo King

The Shield and the Wyatts versus John Cena at Wrestlemania please!


----------



## El Capitano

This has the chance to be one of the worst matches of the year


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I feel like Bray Wyatt is a character from a film. I could just have three hours of Bray tbh.


----------



## CharliePrince

holy crap ric flair looks hella busted..


----------



## TripleG

WWE should get the subtitles ready. Flair is talking.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Did the forum crash?


----------



## TJC93

JBL just doesn't know when to shut the fuck up


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dean Ambrose to join the wyatts~!!!!
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## xD7oom

^ yup, thanks Hogan.


----------



## Kratosx23

Fuckin' hell, I've been trying to get back on this forum for minutes...

Reigns vs Wyatt scares the fuck out of me that they're gonna bury Bray because Cena's hurt, if he actually is.


----------



## Freeloader

Kane in a wife beater lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Forum crash before taker! Hahahah


----------



## Aboutreika18

What is John McClane doing on Raw?


----------



## ABrown

2nd night in a row Cole has been DB's biggest champion


----------



## y2j4lyf

Forum been down for like 20 minutes for anyone else? Now it's just lagging horribly


----------



## KuritaDavion

Kane vs. anyone is never best for business.


----------



## rocknblues81

ABrown said:


> Don't know why everyone's hating on the match. It was solid and had a nice finish



Because fans are jaded and they only want to cheer for 4 or 5 guys despite the fact that those guys do the same shit every week just like the guys that they hate.


----------



## Xapury

So the maint event is the return of taker?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

BarneyArmy said:


> Did the forum crash?


The combination of Bryan confronting HHH, Ambrose looking like he reverted back to Moxley & Reigns/Bray talking shit cause a complete meltdown of this forum's functions. :lol


----------



## PunkShoot




----------



## Joseph92

What the hell happened to the forums? I haven't been able to get back to the forums for 10 or 15 minutes!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Got damn, the forum crashed when Renee and Steph showed up.

And good lawd, those two had me out of air in need of fresh atmospheric oxygen, thirsty as fuck in need of a gallon of Nestle water and in need of a newspaper that I could roll up and use as a fan.


----------



## TripleG

LOL at Corporate Kane's gear.

He looks like a Right to Censor member on a lazy day.


----------



## gaz0301

Broddie said:


> What if I'm using a tablet like the King?


Well the great news for you is you can not only Tweet, but you can access the WWE Network, Tout...is that still a thing? and the WWE App where you can catch up on all the action during the commercials even though we will show you as the show comes back on TV!


----------



## Honey Bucket

I guess 'WHEN IT COMES CRASHING DOWN' is apt given the state of this forum.


----------



## TJC93

Forums on its arse


----------



## Bushmaster

:faint: site is dying then respawning


----------



## BoundForMania

Forums down?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

So it's not just me experiencing problems with the forum? Weird. I was down for a good 20 minutes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

yikes forum had a major derp moment


----------



## cmiller4642

Daniel Bryan reminds me of Mankind in late 1998 as far as how his character is being treated.


----------



## Captain Edd

Forum broken or what?


----------



## birthday_massacre

the forum crashes when DB confronts HHH

Yeah DB isn't over LOL


----------



## PunkShoot

forums dead before reigns + undertaker segments, wut


----------



## checkcola

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean Ambrose to join the wyatts~!!!!
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Dean Wyatt incoming?


----------



## BarneyArmy

What happend.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

:lmao At Bryan wearing a hoodie and shorts. They're really trying hard to make him the new Punk.


----------



## Allur

Renee crashing the forum :banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles

forum is taking a sabbatical.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

D-BRY causing that forum crash?


----------



## Poe7

Did the forum just turn into a bigger heel than Batista?


----------



## p862011

PunkShoot said:


>


that was big e's fault he let go of cesaro's leg


----------



## KuritaDavion

TripleG said:


> LOL at Corporate Kane's gear.
> 
> He looks like a Right to Censor member on a lazy day.


More like a hobo version of IRS minus the suspenders.


----------



## Kratosx23

These servers are more badass than Batista.


----------



## Headliner

Shit server is shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Anyone else hope that Ambrose joins the wyatts>


----------



## Choke2Death

Did the forum seriously crash because of the Bryan/HHH segment?

I'm glad the match looks to be happening now. Should've been the plan from the get go. I don't know why Bryan marks want him in the title match. He'll lose and you'll continue to bitch. Let Batista beat Orton then Bryan can beat him after for the title in proper fashion.


----------



## RATED R RULES

Forum is trying to replicate the WWE Network launch with errors and overloading


----------



## BoundForMania

I find it bullshit that Bryan is basically confirmed to fight HHH at Mania now screw this company, I had a little hope.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

When the forum crashed


----------



## TripleG

Archer time. See y'all in half an hour.


----------



## connormurphy13

Forum pulling a WWE Network


----------



## Stad

I got broken links all over the place on the forum right now.


----------



## LateTrain27

The forums are back. :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX

The forum didn't go away; it's just hanging with JTG.


----------



## Headliner

birthday_massacre said:


> Anyone else hope that Ambrose joins the wyatts>


I can see that happening. He fits perfectly.


----------



## Chrome

These servers are more gassed than Batista. :batista3


----------



## O' Death

He looks like an older Isaac Yankem DDS....if anyone gets the reference


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Did Cole really just suggest JBL should be the Authority's spokesperson? the same Michael Cole whose a walking advertizement himself? who is he suppose to be plugging stuff like the App and the Network for, himself? wouldn't he be doing it at the instructions of the Authority? even in kayfabe that makes him a hypocrite


----------



## KingLobos

Get your shit together Wrestling Forum


----------



## birthday_massacre

Poe7 said:


> Did the forum just turn into a bigger heel than Batista?


No but it gone gassed worse than him


----------



## #Mark

These servers are worse than the WWE Network's.


----------



## y2j4lyf

WF is pulling an Obamacare


----------



## cmiller4642

O' Death said:


> He looks like an older Isaac Yankem DDS....if anyone gets the reference


Older Fake Diesel I think


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

So I take it the whole possible Swagger and Hogan angle was just dirtsheet bullcrap, huh? Ugh, this RAW is meh overall. Really disappointed. Disband the Real Americans already cause it's just annoying at this point.


----------



## Kratosx23

TripleG said:


> Archer time. See y'all in half an hour.


God I've missed it. :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Wish Michael Cole wouldn't keep calling Kane "Corporate Kane"


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

JBL is legit drunk.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Can someone just firebomb commentary and end the pain.


----------



## O' Death

cmiller4642 said:


> Older Fake Diesel I think


heh,heh. Thanks, I don't feel as old now.


----------



## Poe7

I try my hardest to like Cole but his constant bickering with JBL is so annoying.


----------



## BigSillyFool

O' Death said:


> He looks like an older Isaac Yankem DDS....if anyone gets the reference


It's uncanny, I'll give you that.


----------



## RyanPelley

Can't tell if JBL is being a heel or just fucking stupid.


----------



## birthday_massacre

BoundForMania said:


> I find it bullshit that Bryan is basically confirmed to fight HHH at Mania now screw this company, I had a little hope.


What if its the first match of the PPV and HHH says if you beat him, i will put you in the main event titel match

where DB will go on to win the title match


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Kinda feel like Bryan could use some flavor on the mic, the YES chants would only get him so far.


----------



## Stad

How this thread looks for me now :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter

The forums are back yeah.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Has Kane always been this bad of a worker????

Jesus christ.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

OK, I think I'm back now..

Can't wait for Reigns/Bray :mark:


----------



## Demoslasher

JBL annoys the shit out of me when they make him into the stooge announcer like this...its so lame and its clear he is being fed these terrible lines to plug


----------



## Punkholic

Is JBL drunk or something tonight? fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot

OK so the forum crashing wasn't just my computer


----------



## Honey Bucket

Kane looks like the typical pea-brained, muscle bound member of the mafia who's named Lurch or Eddie Red.


----------



## RATED R RULES

This is just listening to an argument over a wrestling match. And not in the fun way like Survivor Series 2005


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Kane out there looking like a middle class wife abuser wrestling miniature Jesus. :kobe9


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Wow man, just wow


----------



## Poe7

Wyatt vs Reigns should be awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23

El_Absoluto said:


> Has Kane always been this bad of a worker????
> 
> Jesus christ.


Yes.


----------



## Captain Edd

SHUT UP JBL


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Corporate Kane :cole3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan killed WF.

:bryan


----------



## dan the marino

Thank god this thread is back, I can't watch this without it.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Lol why did Cole just toss in a comment about the WWE Network out of nowhere...it was so misplaced.


----------



## xdryza

Kane should just retire. It's over. Done.


----------



## Hawkke

El_Absoluto said:


> Has Kane always been this bad of a worker????
> 
> Jesus christ.


What are you on? Kane has been one of the safest and best workers for this company for years.
And yes he is my favorite, but no I am not some brain dead mark who would say anything to defend them.


----------



## LateTrain27

Can't wait for Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stone Hot said:


> OK so the forum crashing wasn't just my computer


Save this URL

If you are not sure go here
It will show when the site goes down

http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/wrestlingforum.com.html


----------



## KingLobos

JBL needs to be fired. 

Now he is flip flopping and being a face all of a sudden. Jesus christ BE A HEEL.


----------



## STUFF

DB vs HHH at WM is disappointing.


----------



## BarneyArmy

I dont think we will get the tag title change


----------



## Xapury

Stad said:


> How this thread looks for me now :lmao


ICQ?

The fuck how old are you? :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Are they trying to kill Bryan's hype by having Cole talk about how great he is? Like they did with Fandangoing?


----------



## rocknblues81

Hawkke said:


> What are you on? Kane has been one of the safest and best workers for this company for years.


Again, fans only care about 4 or 5 guys now.


----------



## Punkholic

Does the forum keep crashing for anyone else?


----------



## Osize10

wtf is Bryan getting some boos?


----------



## chargebeam

KICK OUT


----------



## JhnCna619

This entire match has been the commentators talking about HHH vs. DB.


----------



## Lok

2!


----------



## Fargerov

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Are they trying to kill Bryan's hype by having Cole talk about how great he is? Like they did with Fandangoing?


not sure if srs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:ti

People guaranteeing last night that Bryan would be in the title match at WM.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Second ICQ sighting of the day.

Is it making a resurgence or something?


----------



## MoneyStax

Glad I'm not the only one who thinks JBL is legit drunk.


----------



## Chrome

SuperBryan! :bryan


----------



## Emotion Blur

Will JBL please just fuck off for good?


----------



## Captain Edd

BAH GAWD HES STILL ALIVE


----------



## Leather Rebel

I hope that Bray wins over that overrated Reigns.


----------



## Poe7

Hope WWE don't punish Rowan for injuring Cena if it is a legit injury.

Wyatt Family are too good.


----------



## KingLobos

When is the last time Kane did a Tombstone?


----------



## -XERO-

O' Death said:


> He looks like an older Isaac Yankem DDS....if anyone gets the reference


----------



## chargebeam

ICQ!? Wow. I thought it died 10 years ago.


----------



## Stad

Whoever asked about the ICQ, i used it to talk to a family member who lives long distance.


----------



## Headliner

I love that flying knee.


----------



## Stone Hot

Bryan has NOT sold that shoulder injury all match just saying


----------



## killacamt

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I hope that Bray wins over that overrated Reigns.


no freakin way!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Well at least he beat Kane.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:yes


----------



## genocide_cutter

Great match


----------



## RATED R RULES

Did JBL just try and start an argument about what kind of couch Triple H likes?


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Kane is boring in ring.


----------



## DoubtGin

Bullshit.


----------



## Lok

D.Bry with that win!


----------



## checkcola

Very good RAW match


----------



## xD7oom

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I hope that Bray wins over that overrated Reigns.


:rep


----------



## NyQuil

ICQ? Surprised not to see Kazaa Lite in the background.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I hope that Bray wins over that overrated Reigns.


I think Ambrose will cost Reigns the match and join the wyatts to set up Ambrose vs Reigs at WM


----------



## Poe7

Remember when Bryan joined the Wyatt Family for a few hours


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Not the weak link!


----------



## KingLobos

Attitude Era Kane would have squashed this troll all the way to hell


----------



## richyque

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Stad

Holy fuck this forum's servers BLOW.


----------



## Punkholic

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## sharkboy22

I really hope we don't get HHH/Bryan at Mania. Not because I don't like the idea of the match but if it does happen, Orton/Batista is for sure locked. That I have a problem with.


----------



## Ham and Egger

HHH, we coming for you, n!gga! :bryan


----------



## WhyTooJay

:lmao Flying Garden Gnome.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

KingLobos said:


> When is the last time Kane did a Tombstone?


I think Zack Ryder at the Rumble 2 years ago when Ryder was looking like a GEEK every single week. :ti


----------



## Honey Bucket

RATED R RULES said:


> Did JBL just try and start an argument about what kind of couch Triple H likes?


WHY DON'T YOU GO ASK EM MYGLE :jbl


----------



## Lord Wolfe

TAKER TIME!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

genocide_cutter said:


> Great match


Really, it wasn't anything special, same boring shit


----------



## jcmmnx

Giving away Bray vs Reigns with no build is some TNA level of shit.


----------



## Arcade

And people feared that this match would happen at Wrestlemania.


----------



## cmiller4642




----------



## Headliner

lol at the one geek saying you suck. Must be one of the idiot forum members on here.


----------



## RAB

Please remove the microphone from the midget.

I repeat, please remove the microphone from the midget.


----------



## Lok

He said coward! Oh man!


----------



## AnalBleeding

undertaker time?


----------



## Stad

Here comes Triple H.


----------



## Captain Edd

Can I please have my Taker fix now?


----------



## KuritaDavion

sharkboy22 said:


> I really hope we don't get HHH/Bryan at Mania. Not because I don't like the idea of the match but if it does happen, Orton/Batista is for sure locked. That I have a problem with.


It's pretty much locked in. I just hope it doesn't end the show.


----------



## chargebeam

Can't believe they're going with HHH vs Bryan. fpalm No. No. No.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

DB not even slightly winded. You would have thought Batista did an ironman.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Pyro in the crowd yelling "YOU SUCK" at Bryan. :ti


----------



## Punkholic

"Flying garden gnomus"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

Triple H vs Bryan @ WrestleMania :ti

They're going through with Batista/Orton :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93

Urgh fuck off with 'he hides behind Steph' shit


----------



## Xapury

YOU SUCK!

LOL dat lonely hater :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan kicking ass on the mic


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Damn, Bryan ... damn.

He hid behind his wife's skirt. :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot

yes yes yes yes yes HHH vs Bryan at WM


----------



## Born of Osiris

GOAT!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81

Someone yelling You Suck at Bryan


----------



## Headliner

chargebeam said:


> Can't believe they're going with HHH vs Bryan. fpalm No. No. No.


What do you mean no? It's the best option possible.


----------



## TheKing2001

Why are people obsessed with Daniel Bryan??

A flying knee kick for your special??? This guy has below average mic skills and all he does is flying kicks...


----------



## rocknblues81

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Really, it wasn't anything special, same boring shit


I know man... No giant swing or anything. Bummer.


----------



## PunkShoot

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BoundForMania

We dont want to see that


----------



## Billy Kidman

No, we don't want to see that match, actually.


----------



## autechrex

What's with the cameramen?


----------



## Punkholic

So, we ARE getting Orton/Batista at WM. fpalm


----------



## thegockster

He's boring on the stick


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

DB vs corporate taker and WMXXX


----------



## Snapdragon

We don't want to see you face HHH Bryan


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Fans so stupid, why do you want to see that shit?


----------



## y2j4lyf

NO
WE WANT YOU TO WIN THE BELT


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

No! That's not what we want to see!


----------



## -XERO-

Daniel Bryan was preachin'.


----------



## KingLobos

Triple H is about to bury the Yes movement


----------



## sharkboy22

Wait, wait....who the fuck wanted HHH/Bryan?


----------



## Chan Hung

WTF Bryan...you don't want the TITLE? fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## INFERN0

Yes! Yes! Yes!

he's not in the title match

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

LOL THE PEOPLE DONT WANNA SEE THAT


i cant believe the main event will be booed the shit out of. this company


----------



## Fissiks

holy shit they are going with Orton v Batista lol


----------



## King Gimp

No!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AnalBleeding

Looks like WrestleMania 30 is the final nail in the coffin for Bryan... burying timeeee


----------



## jcmmnx

The way Mania is shaping up I'm beginning to see why Punk quit.


----------



## World's Best

Xapury said:


> YOU SUCK!
> 
> LOL dat lonely hater :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Probably a 33 year old Cena fan.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Well, if we have HHH vs Bryan, at least don't make Bryan fuckin' jobb to Hunter.


----------



## hng13

What's hilarious is, this is not what we want at all. We want Bryan with the title.


----------



## Vårmakos

I BLAME CM PUNK AND BATISTA. LOOK WHAT YOU IDIOTS HAVE DONE TO DANIEL BRYAN'S CAREER.


----------



## Born of Osiris

There we have it people. It's official. 

Fucking sucks ass we have to deal with Orton/Batista though. At least the crowd will make it good.


----------



## Marrakesh

Fuck this. fpalm


----------



## El_Absoluto

Why does everyone have to beg HHH for a WM match???

Even taker had to beg him once. :lol


----------



## checkcola

The problem is, we don't ~~~really~~~~ want to see that match, we want Daniel Bryan to win the title


----------



## RAW360

I'd rather have Bryan go over HHH than have him lose to Batista in the title match.


----------



## Hawkke

Hmm so what we have here is Danial Bryan trying to sell his own fans on a non-title match at WM30.
#lolpayoff


----------



## Stone Hot

Billy Kidman said:


> No, we don't want to see that match, actually.


Only the IWC doesn't


----------



## Poe7

Bryan putting over something that people don't want to see and now people are chanting YES for it.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

For once, I wish the crowd would have broken out into "WHAT?!"


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

That's right people, DB will not be in the title match. The main event is DOOMED.


----------



## NyQuil

So the Orton/Bastista ME is just that?

Great. Just fucking great.


----------



## SpeedStick

Bray vs Reigns with no build up on tv lol at today's microwave era


----------



## LKRocks

IF YOU WANT TO SEE THAT MATCH GIMME A HASHTAG YES


----------



## Honey Bucket

Triple H vs. Bryan sounds alright by me.

:draper2


----------



## Bob the Jobber

HHH is above the title. 

Going against the head of the Authority is a spot reserved for the top face of the company. It's a legitimate attempt to put Bryan over as a challenger to Cena's spot.


----------



## Punkholic

BROCK IS HERE! :mark:


----------



## Lord Wolfe

YES! BORK LAZZER!


----------



## Chan Hung

The UNIVERSE does NOT want Triple H v. Bryan at Mania...that's some bullshit lol


----------



## y2j4lyf

OH MAH GAWD SUMMER

*BORK*


----------



## ColtofPersonality

That one hipster in the crowd. "You suck!" "Boo..."


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:brock THE BEAST IS IN THE BUILDING


----------



## BarneyArmy

Summer Rae :mark:


----------



## Stad

EMMA TIME! :mark:


----------



## TJC93

lololol they couldn't even keep Lesnars return as a question mark


----------



## Kratosx23

Reigns is gonna give Bray the shovel courtesy of Hunter.


----------



## birthday_massacre

chargebeam said:


> Can't believe they're going with HHH vs Bryan. fpalm No. No. No.


How do you figure?

It was going to be DB vs Sheamus, did you prefer that?

Best case would be DB vs HHH and if HHH wins DB gets added to the title match later in the main event.


----------



## Derek

Lesnar tonight? Guess Taker's here too.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Would not pull out of Summer Rae


----------



## Nolo King

Wrestlemania has officially become a no buy for me.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Brock to interupt the divas match and then f-5 fandango


----------



## KuritaDavion

Chan Hung said:


> WTF Bryan...you don't want the TITLE? fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


Well there's not a chance he can get in the title match so might as well go after the guy who's blocking him from getting them. It makes sense as long as DB wins and then moves on.


----------



## Captain Edd

HOLY HNGGGGGGGGGGGGG SUMMER


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

:lmao

So it's official. Daniel Bryan's spot on the card of Wrestlemania fucking 30 is to be the replacement (a shitty one) of a superior star in CM Punk. Literally hilarious.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Headliner said:


> What do you mean no? It's the best option possible.


The best possible option would have been to slip Bryan into the feud with Batista and Orton and tie it back to Triple H. 

Show ends with Bryan chanting yes with the two titles and the stadium going wild.


----------



## sharkboy22

So I'm supposed to believe Bryan no longer wants the title? Okay then....

Also, why did Summer Rae borrow one of the Bella's ring gear?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Summer Rae holy shit. My hardness just increased tenfold


----------



## Allur

It sounds so wrong when King calls the ladies hot. It just does.


----------



## richyque

Summer rey looks spectacular!


----------



## USAUSA1

Lesnar vs taker is the main event not Orton vs Batista


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Undertaker and BRRROCCK ...LLLEEESNAAAAR to close the show!:clap


----------



## El_Absoluto

unDASHING said:


> I BLAME CM PUNK AND BATISTA. LOOK WHAT YOU IDIOTS HAVE DONE TO DANIEL BRYAN'S CAREER.


Dude... if CM Punk hadn't bailed DB would be in a pathetic feud with Sheamus.


----------



## World's Best

Y2-Jerk said:


> Summer Rae holy shit. My hardness just increased tenfold


Butterface.


----------



## RyanPelley

Well mother fucker. 

Dear CM Punk, 
Can you just show up tonight and get into the WWE Title match, somehow? Since my dude Bryan isn't going to.

Love, a wrestling fan.


----------



## BoundForMania

God damn fans in that arena so retarded cheering for that match, BOO that match let them know we want him in the title picture.


----------



## Punkholic

Damn, Summer Rae. :yum:


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Last hour should be good- Taker/Lesnar, Reigns/Wyatt/Shield break up, plus a little Summer Rae to kick it off.


----------



## Con27

Do not want to see that or Batista/Orton


----------



## Bookockey

Summer Rae's ass is next. Yes!! Yes!! Yes!!


----------



## Black Jesus

:hhh2 What's that? You want a match Daniel? :hhh2




























:hhh2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

"Oh, it'll be fine, guys! They'll make it a triple threat! Stop whining!"

Sorry, what were you fucking saying?


----------



## Mainboy

This company :lol


----------



## Amber B

Summer Rae stay getting them coins


----------



## O' Death

Watch out Dbry...We all know HHH's ego:

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## Leather Rebel

I hate HHH, really hate him, but Bryan defeating him, at this moment, is more important that winning the WWE WHC with Orton as the champ.


----------



## NyQuil

I want HHH to come out at someone point and say, "Daniel Bryan stop being a bitch and put me over."


----------



## Chan Hung

The whole Bryan telling fans to say Yes to him vs. Triple H 
was pretty fucking sneaky by the WWE lol :russo

Fans want him with a title match..

Looks like the main event at Mania is going to be fucking horrific now


----------



## TJC93

Hope Bryan holds the title for 10 years and everyone gets bored of him, no patience around here


----------



## checkcola

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao
> 
> So it's official. Daniel Bryan's spot on the card of Wrestlemania fucking 30 is to be the replacement (a shitty one) of a superior star in CM Punk. Literally hilarious.


CM Punk took his ball and went home. All the heat is between Hunter and Bryan anyway.


----------



## Vyer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Reigns is gonna give Bray the shovel courtesy of Hunter.


...When he's about face Cena? I can't see it.


----------



## LateTrain27

Batista vs Randy Orton is now 100% official. fpalm

Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## sharkboy22

AnalBleeding said:


> Brock to interupt the divas match and then f-5 fandango


Would mark.


----------



## Slider575

Welp called that one, funny how they unify the WWE and WHC and it is now the least cared about part of the show lol. I would be very surprised if it main evented over HHH/Bryan


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:hhh2 going over :bryan :ti


----------



## Bob the Jobber

It's weird..

I can rationalize HHH/Bryan being the bigger and better match for Bryan, but it still feels like a let down somehow.


----------



## KingLobos

I can't wait until Vince McMahon comes out during the WM match and screws Bryan ala WrestleMania 2000.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> DB not even slightly winded. You would have thought Batista did an ironman.


You sure are a smart guy, when you are a bigger guy, you will always will have to work twice as hard as the little guys. If you weighed 250lbs you would be the same.


----------



## TheKing2001

Daniel Bryan is a joke. Worst wrestler, he has below average mic skills, he only does flying kicks.

Cena has a better move set.


----------



## Punkholic

This last hour of Raw looks like it will be a good one.


----------



## LigerJ81

Giving The People what they wanted lol Triple H vs Bryan


----------



## Clique

El_Absoluto said:


> Why does everyone have to beg HHH for a WM match???
> 
> Even taker had to beg him once. :lol


The ego on that guy, right?

Well to be fair Hunter sort had to convince BROCK over the course of a couple weeks to take a match with him last year.


----------



## Chan Hung

Love them LEGS by Summer Rae  Yummy


----------



## Black

So much for the triple threat being a lock...


----------



## Bob the Jobber

latinoheat4life2 said:


> You sure are a smart guy, when you are a bigger guy, you will always will have to work twice as hard as the little guys. If you weighed 250lbs you would be the same.


Even when Alberto does all the work? :delrio


----------



## BarneyR10

General Aladeen said:


> :hhh2 What's that? You want a match Daniel? :hhh2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hhh2


:lmao:lmao:lmao:clap


----------



## FlemmingLemming

I hope Emma doesn't botch when she pulls herself up into the ring.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

O' Death said:


> Watch out Dbry...We all know HHH's ego:
> 
> It's time to be lame!
> Time to be lame!
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
> Ha, ha, ha
> 
> It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
> All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
> All about your debt, and if you can pay it
> I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me
> 
> I am lame, you don't wanna play me
> I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
> If you don't, it's TNA for you
> I am the lame, and I'll sue!
> 
> Look over your shoulder, ready to run
> I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
> I am the lame, and I make the rules
> So move on out, or I'll bury you
> Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
> Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
> to the independant circuit, where you will stay
> 'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
> It's time to be lame...
> Ha, ha, ha, ha
> Time to be lame!


this is so bad i laughed


----------



## hng13

General Aladeen said:


> :hhh2 What's that? You want a match Daniel? :hhh2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hhh2


This whole post was golden. Legit made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Slider575

RAW360 said:


> I'd rather have Bryan go over HHH than have him lose to Batista in the title match.


There is that, Batista is winning at WM30 which hopefully means Bryan/Batista at the next PPV after that and man will Bryan have to carry him in that match


----------



## Stone Hot

I fuckin called it since Summerslam. HHH vs DB at WM30 yes yes yes yes yes yes yes. And it will be the LAST match on the card


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

I'm starting to think Orton/Batista isn't going to close out the show. Yeah they said main event but at Wrestlmania 26,27, and 28 the royal rumble winnner didn't go on last. Or maybe I'm giving them too much credit and they'll just end wrestlemania on a sour note with Batista holding the belts in a stadium full of boos.


----------



## Poe7

Tbf, Bryan going over HHH then winning the title at Extreme Rules wouldn't be that bad. Although there's no reason why the other way round could happen and give Bryan a huge WM moment


----------



## Heisenberg

No Emma yet? This sucks.


----------



## chargebeam

I am ready to shit on that Wrestlemania main-event, along with the whole stadium.


----------



## sharkboy22

Well, there's always Summerslam for Bryan to win the title. DAT ONE YEAR BUILD.


----------



## Kratosx23

Vyer said:


> ...When he's about t face Cena? I can't see it.


That's just it. If Cena is really injured (IF), they're blowing off the plans, blaming Bray, and they're gonna give Reigns his win back and Bray will fall down the card.

I hope it's all a work, but when they announced a singles match, I don't know. They usually do the opposite of what happened on the PPV the night before.


----------



## Allur

But we don't care what he really thinks


----------



## Punkholic

Oh, if Bryan gets screwed yet again at 'Mania, this place is going to go nuts.


----------



## Demoslasher

People really thought that somehow they would break from the plan to have Batista vs Orton? lol


----------



## PunkShoot

RUSEV SAVE US


----------



## RyanPelley

UGH. THIS FUCKING ACCENT MAKES MY EARS BLEED.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Bryan closing WM with YES chants after beating HHH? Sweet.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I seriously starting to think that Orton is going to be the face in this fued.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

OMG DAT ACCENT :banderas :lenny


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Bob the Jobber said:


> Even when Alberto does all the work? :delrio


Try being as big as he is, you wouldn't be talking shit.


----------



## RobVanDingus

LANA COULD GET IT


----------



## dan the marino

So how long until Rusev is in a comedy tag team with Santino


----------



## Headliner

Billy Kidman said:


> The best possible option would have been to slip Bryan into the feud with Batista and Orton and tie it back to Triple H.
> 
> Show ends with Bryan chanting yes with the two titles and the stadium going wild.


Something completely unrealistic so like I said, its the best option.


----------



## SpeedStick

so this friday batista going to go in on the wwe universe


----------



## KingLobos

lol I'm so happy wrestling is having gimmicks again


----------



## Novak Djokovic

So, the crowd just essentially got tricked in to saying "YES!" to not having Bryan in the title match.

Smooth.


----------



## richyque

At least batista is way over on smackdown!'


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Mr. No Neck


----------



## RAW360

I find myself being even less interested in Alex Rusev and the Russian lady the more I see of them.


----------



## Poe7

I would end Summer Rae.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

checkcola said:


> CM Punk took his ball and went home. All the heat is between Hunter and Bryan anyway.


I know what he did, doesn't change that without him leaving Bryan would have been in some completely irrelevant low card match. As far as the biggest time of the WWE calendar year goes, all Bryan is, is being a *replacement*. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

World's Best said:


> Butterface.


That's good enough for me :ass


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Fucking can't stand this bitch emma.


----------



## Black

:mark: Lana


----------



## #Mark

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao
> 
> So it's official. Daniel Bryan's spot on the card of Wrestlemania fucking 30 is to be the replacement (a shitty one) of a superior star in CM Punk. Literally hilarious.


Superior? :lmao Bryan surpassed Punk with 1/4th of the push. Mr. 2.2 can sulk at home, no one cares.


----------



## Stad

EMMA!! :mark:


----------



## JhnCna619

Who is the woman with Rusev?


----------



## Captain Edd

Good God Summer :banderas


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Heres your retardation fix if you needed it.


----------



## KuritaDavion

What the actual fuck is that theme?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Got damn, Summer Rae. Body like a coke bottle, makes my dick rev full throttle.


----------



## Snapdragon

Decent pop for Emma


----------



## LateTrain27

Emma :mark:


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

DB needs to get more political, he shouldnt be out there pitching that dumb ass match. He needs to tell Vince to give him a shot at the top. With CM Punk gone, a loss of Daniel Bryan would be crushing to WWE, especially if they both threatened to go to TNA.


----------



## -XERO-

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*

:lol


----------



## Lok

Summer and Faaaaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnngoooooooooooooooooooo!

Here comes Emma! :lol


----------



## TJC93

My god this is horrible


----------



## y2j4lyf

EMMA WITH DAT POP
Wtf bubbles?


















:troll


----------



## xD7oom

Fuck this shit


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Any chance this Emma shit gets over on the big stage?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh god, not these fucking retards.


----------



## Demoslasher

This match again...


----------



## INFERN0

haha, emma you so crazy


----------



## Amber B

I can't with this short bus bitch but she's grown on me :lmao


----------



## Screwball

Emma making her in-ring debut :mark:

Skinning the cat :mark: :mark:


----------



## thegockster

What the fcuk is this, Piss break


----------



## O' Death

Ok, everyone turn your tvs off..this is one of those spots you don't want people to see you watching...cringeworthy!!


----------



## Redzero

Dat reaction LOL


----------



## Born of Osiris

Why is she with Santino fpalm


----------



## Punkholic

Emma's theme song. :lmao


----------



## LKRocks

EMMA MAI WAIFU


----------



## autechrex

Jesus fuck that's the worst theme song I've ever heard.


----------



## KingLobos

I want to do some things to Emmas mouth


----------



## TOM MADISON

That Emma dance, so ridiculous, almost funny. lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Piss break? More like a shit break


----------



## sharkboy22

I can just picture 80, 000 strong at WM XXX chanting "You Both Suck" for Orton/Batista. As well as "We want Ziggler" and "CM Punk" and "JBL" and "Michael Cole" and "Jerry" and "Randy Savage" and "We want Divas"


----------



## RyanPelley

This music is terrible.


----------



## Amber B

The best :lmao


----------



## Black

Crowd is dead...


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Summer Rae Swagging as always


----------



## PunkShoot

People will think she botched here lol


----------



## Bookockey

LateTrain27 said:


> Batista vs Randy Orton is now 100% official. fpalm
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised.


 Either Bryan winning or Taker winning will main event. Stick Orton-Batista in between. Dave will blow up getting to the ring any way.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Holy shit this is retarded looking. Wow.



Poe7 said:


> I would end Summer Rae.


Well that reads ominous.


----------



## Hawkke

Bubble vs. Cobra match, book it now!


----------



## AnalBleeding

If this was 2003, Brock Lesnar would come out and F-5 Emma and Summer Rae


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Emma's making her in-ring debut! :mark: And they included her bubbles in her entrance. 

Summer Rae tho. :favre


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Retardation at its finest.. Only in the WWE.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Worst theme since Right To Censor lol.


----------



## World's Best

With Emma, Naomi, AJ, Paige... We could have a legit great divas wrestling division


----------



## Punked Up

:lmao people complaining about Bryan vs. HHH when it keeps Bryan from the toxic title picture and is the perfect/biggest storyline possible for him.


----------



## HHHbkDX

fpalm Why do they torture us like this?


----------



## JoMoxRKO

FlemmingLemming said:


> I hope Emma doesn't botch when she pulls herself up into the ring.


Hahahaha


----------



## Catsaregreat

so no AJ then?


----------



## Headliner

How is anyone into this trainwreck bullshit?


----------



## Leather Rebel

I love the Rusev Vignettes.


----------



## Pronk25

whats the point of emma?


----------



## DudeLove669

Emma looks like an actual genuine medically diagnosed retard.


----------



## Snapdragon

Emma getting a solid reaction


----------



## dan the marino

I don't understand Emma. Is she supposed to be... slow?

At least her theme is catchy.


----------



## Stad

Emma's theme might be the best in the business.


----------



## Chan Hung

Batista vs Orton = :leslie


----------



## Honey Bucket

'Subtlety' WWE - fucking look it up in the dictionary.


----------



## cmiller4642

What the fuck is up with Santino Marella and Fandango having a god damn dance off/divas thing on EVERY FUCKING SHOW? Seriously Kevin Dunn....


----------



## hng13

Looks like Emma is gonna get to show what she can do. Hopefully we'll get to see that submission move.


----------



## sharkboy22

Meh, Emma's fun to watch lol.


----------



## PunkShoot

Emma can actually wrestle btw, like insanely well


----------



## HHHbkDX

Fuck outta here Jerry. "I used to be addicted to the hokey pokey. BUT I TURNED MYSELF AROUND HURR" :Lawler1


----------



## INFERN0

hang on, the marine..........4

there was a marine 2 and 3?


----------



## Black Jesus

Summer :wall


----------



## Amber B

That forehead is something else.


----------



## KuritaDavion

NXT apparently covers up a lot of things.


----------



## Kamaria

They can't put Bryan in the match because Batista refuses to job due to his contract. Otherwise, the fans will shit on it even more. This is the best thing they can get.

They will likely shove Batista vs. Orton down to a sub-main event and have either Bryan/HHH or Taker/Brock close.

Obviously this is conjecture and based on a rumor by Meltzer. This is my best guess as to why they seem to STILL be doing Batista/Orton.


----------



## Punked Up

DudeLove669 said:


> Emma looks like an actual genuine medically diagnosed retard.


What an insensitive and terrible thing to say


----------



## Poe7

That is the worst theme song ever, I'd rather listen to Right To Censors theme.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Summer Rae makes me so errect.


----------



## SpeedStick

The Marine 4 with a diva now


----------



## World's Best

DudeLove669 said:


> Emma looks like an actual genuine medically diagnosed retard.


And your avatar is about an accurate representation of Summer Rae's forehead as I can find! :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

"Did you say the beatiful Emma?" What a dork. :jbl


----------



## SP103

Broken things tonight:
Big E's Face
Cena's knee
Wrestlingforum.com servers
Batista's hopes and dreams


----------



## RAB

"Yes she is!"

LOL


----------



## J-Coke

Emma's dance needs to be put over


----------



## Aficionado

It's weird how I love her in NXT but can't help but notice how awkward she is on a bigger show. I still think people will be impressed after she gets her submission in.


----------



## Freeloader

Emma is one of the five worst divas of all time. That dance SUCKS. 

Summer Rae is garbage as an in ring wrestler, but she sure is fun to watch dance. Girl needs to gain 10 lbs too. Has great facial animations and can talk trash too.


----------



## Punkholic

Is Emma supposed to be mentally challenged or something? And yes, this is a serious question, lol.


----------



## LKRocks

Emma is amazing in the ring


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

wasnt there suppose to be a title change tonight?


----------



## Chan Hung

** You know... you'd be surprised..many people got the "WWE NETWORK" due to Mania..but sadly Mania isn't looking so convincing lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX

autechrex said:


> Jesus fuck that's the worst theme song I've ever heard.


Still maybe better than last night's _Elimination Chamber_ theme.


----------



## ctorresc04

About a week and a half ago, I saw Emma wrestle in an ARMORY.

Tonight she's wrestling on Raw. I'm super happy for her.


----------



## sharkboy22

:lmao @ Santino 

"YES SHE IS!"


----------



## KingLobos

Women should not wrestle. The attitude and Ruthless Aggression era had it right with bra and panties matches.


----------



## O' Death

Emma..out there to make Santino look intelligent by comparison..Why oh why didn't I go grab a snack?


----------



## MisterAntony

My goodness Summer Rae is hot. She could be the next Trish..


----------



## PunkShoot

EMMA CHANTS BABY


----------



## Arthurgos

If they do not let Emma show how good she is then i will cry tears of PAIN!


----------



## iKingAces

Why is this match on so late in the show? Should have been one of the first matches. WWE at it again. fpalm


----------



## gamegenie

Punkholic said:


> Is Emma supposed to be mentally challenged or something? And yes, this is a serious question, lol.


I was wondering the same thing. 


holy spit!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Emma's theme is probably what goes through the collective heads of the creative team when Vince asks them to come up with a decent mid card storyline.


----------



## Snapdragon

Emma chants!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Mount a few ring posts to it and you could have a match on summer Rae's forehead.


----------



## RATED R RULES

Sumer Rae's body makes this watchable. Otherwise its a shitfest


----------



## gaz0301

Wow Summer Rae has amazing legs, but Emma is also pretty hot. 

Can't decide which one I'd last less time with in bed, though I am willing to try find out...as I'm sure such an opportunity will present itself to me of course!


----------



## Stad

Freeloader said:


> Emma is one of the five worst divas of all time. That dance SUCKS.
> 
> Summer Rae is garbage as an in ring wrestler, but she sure is fun to watch dance. Girl needs to gain 10 lbs too. Has great facial animations and can talk trash too.


Plz leave.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I love Summer Rae but damn she needs to keep her voice quiet there are some women who have that "annoying voice" and she is one of them.


----------



## RMKelly

Santino is hilarious!


----------



## Vårmakos

so how long before emma violates the wellness policy


----------



## 3ddie93

Mania is gonna suck.


----------



## Punkholic

Santino. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

MisterAntony said:


> My goodness Summer Rae is hot.* She could be the next Trish..*


----------



## Bookockey

Headliner said:


> How is anyone into this trainwreck bullshit?


 Crowd is dead, PG divas are not as interesting. Not even much ass cheek.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Muta lock!


----------



## PunkShoot

DAT FINISHER holy shit


----------



## Headliner

KingLobos said:


> Women should not wrestle. The attitude and Ruthless Aggression era had it right with bra and panties matches.


That's a ignorant statement to make. They never showcase the women that can actually wrestle properly. That's the problem.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

iKingAces said:


> Why is this match on so late in the show? Should have been one of the first matches. WWE at it again. fpalm


This match shouldn't even take place period.


----------



## Poe7

Good finisher.

Muta lock?


----------



## Amber B

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## BarneyArmy

Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley
So @WWEDanielBryan is really out of the #Wrestlemania main event. Glad I turned down #RAW pre-show invite - wouldn't want to cry in public.


----------



## -XERO-

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

I can't with this theme.


----------



## INFERN0

Yay, emma won!!!


----------



## Lok

Nice! Now time to dance! :lol


----------



## ACSplyt

Dat theme song!


----------



## sharkboy22

Fuck it, I like her theme song. What? Emma's a fun character.


----------



## checkcola

Nice move, Emma


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Emma Lock > STFU :deandre


----------



## JoMoxRKO

gamegenie said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> 
> holy spit!


I'm crying....


----------



## HBtaKer

Can Brock Lesnar come out now and destroy some shit please?


----------



## KingLobos

Emma has an ass on her


----------



## Snapdragon

DANCE IS GETTING OVER WITH THE CROWD 

Suck it haters


----------



## The Brown Horatio

That botch :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stad

:mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16

Is emma Eugene's sister?


----------



## birthday_massacre

So is emma the new Eugue of the diva division?


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Amber B said:


> That forehead is something else.


I watched the Superbowl on that bitch's forehead.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate

Cant wait for Taker to come out and tombstone these bitches setting up his streak vs streak match with fandango


----------



## autechrex

This theme song is giving me AIDS.


----------



## Demoslasher

Seriously though people, we have known that Daniel bryan would not be in the title shot at WM for months, we also knew they were not going to change the script to not being HHH's boys main eventing...so stop acting surprised.

Beating HHH at Wrestlemania is not exactly bitch service...


----------



## chargebeam

JBL over-racting over the "great athlete" comment :lmao


----------



## ABrown

gamegenie said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> 
> holy spit!


:lmao


----------



## LKRocks

Emma is adorable.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

This is god awful.


----------



## Bambambryan

Cole plugs the network again..


----------



## SP103

unDASHING said:


> so how long before emma violates the wellness policy


She probably get 30 days for missing the cup for the test.


----------



## Freeloader

LKRocks said:


> Emma is amazing in the ring


Trish Stratus was amazing

Emma is lol


----------



## Heisenberg

Phillies3:16 said:


> Mount a few ring posts to it and you could have a match on summer Rae's forehead.


LOL at someone looking at her forehead.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I follow NXT. Emma is like a "crazy misplaced" type of character.


----------



## Bookockey

Poe7 said:


> Good finisher.
> 
> Muta lock?


She's gonna dislocate her twat doing that move.


----------



## INFERN0

BarneyArmy said:


> Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley
> So @WWEDanielBryan is really out of the #Wrestlemania main event. Glad I turned down #RAW pre-show invite - wouldn't want to cry in public.


Foleys pissing me off, the big baby.

#Emmalution


----------



## Hawkke

AnalBleeding said:


> If this was 2003, Brock Lesnar would come out and F-5 Emma and Summer Rae


I was so hoping he would have came out now and hit Santino before the match even started.


----------



## kokepepsi

Demoslasher said:


> Seriously though people, we have known that Daniel bryan would not be in the title shot at WM for months, we also knew they were not going to change the script to not being HHH's boys main eventing...so stop acting surprised.
> 
> Beating HHH at Wrestlemania is not exactly bitch service...


But he is not winning
ducy?


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I'm finding Emma incredibly endearing.


----------



## connormurphy13

Emma=next Diva's champ? :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon

Emma is getting over, crowd chanted for her and did her dance after the match.


----------



## PunkShoot

Freeloader said:


> Trish Stratus was amazing
> 
> Emma is lol


How about you watch her on nxt idiot, She puts on clinics, does insane subs, super plexes, and other shit alongside paige.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Is Emma the Eugene of the Divas division?


----------



## Captain Edd

Heisenberg said:


> LOL at someone looking at her forehead.


^
Don't know why people would look at her face


----------



## xD7oom

Best part of the show right there.


----------



## Banez

I think Bryan's big Payoff comes in Summerslam.


----------



## Punkholic

Lol, they take every possible chance to advertise The Network.


----------



## Allur

Freeloader said:


> Trish Stratus was amazing
> 
> Emma is lol


Emma really is quite good. Give her a chance when they unretard her.


----------



## King Gazza

Punkholic said:


> Is Emma supposed to be mentally challenged or something? And yes, this is a serious question, lol.


It works. Ask Eugene.


----------



## Poe7

Foley needs to stop whinging, he does it far too much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If Santino is going to be Emma's boyfriend, they should change his name to Corky.


----------



## INFERN0

watcha gonna do brother, when HHH pins bryan clean, watcha gonna do


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

RAW IS RECAP


----------



## Headliner

lol nobody should take Freeloader serious.


----------



## Chan Hung

usos vs. new age outlaws again?? for fucks sake fpalm


----------



## p862011

that muta lock was pretty good most female aren't athletic enough to do it properly


----------



## birthday_massacre

is Bray vs Reigns the main event?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Thank Christ that Hogan brought back the old school oval-shaped Oakley shades instead those fugly rectangular-shaped abortions he wore in TNA.


----------



## KingLobos

Your ass better call somebody


----------



## Aficionado

Punkholic said:


> Is Emma supposed to be mentally challenged or something? And yes, this is a serious question, lol.


She's a quirky, aloof Austiralian with a cute charm. She'll grow on people. I think her and Santino beaing paired is quite brilliant.


----------



## Waffelz

If anyone doesn't agree Emma is good in ring, watch NXT on Thursday.


----------



## TJC93

why would you not make the rematch a title match


----------



## Hammertron

i think emma is good in the ring, shes like the main character from scary movie. strange gimmick but yea


----------



## Arthurgos

Freeloader said:


> Trish Stratus was amazing
> 
> Emma is lol


Either you have not watched NXT or your a bit ignorant to think she is poor in the ring . It is the reason she got so damn over with that clumsy gimmick . I thought at first they were going to not bring her up with that gimmick and change her like they did Big E.


----------



## Snapdragon

Banez said:


> I think Bryan's big Payoff comes in Summerslam.


We thought that last year


----------



## Captain Edd

This match AGAIN? Fuck that


----------



## thegockster

The Hulkster got stale very quickly


----------



## -XERO-

*I'm gonna enjoy the outcome of the next match.....*


----------



## cmiller4642

Usos must be the permanent #1 contenders for the tag titles lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Uso's vs Outlaws rematch ... guess this is that title change


----------



## O' Death

maybe this will be the title change. Sounds good, USO's have gotten better and better every week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

DashingRKO said:


>


:floyd1 Dead. Legit done for the year. :floyd1


----------



## Honey Bucket

Usos to win the straps.

Oh, it's non-title? 

WHAT'S THE FUCKING POINT JESUS CHRIST

:cornette


----------



## Heisenberg

they should add a stipulation that DB gets entered into the title fight if he beats Triple H earlier in the night.


----------



## chargebeam

I still can't believe WRESTLEMANIA 30 is headlined by Orton and Batista, while we get HHH vs Bryan... fpalm


----------



## BarneyArmy

Are the titles on the line?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Punkholic said:


> Lol, they take every possible chance to advertise The Network.


Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Punkholic

Yes! Usos up next! :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris

This better be a title match.


----------



## MisterAntony

So is this stupid chick called up, just to give the dancing couple, a dancing couple to go up against..ah. Where the hell is Paige?


----------



## jcmmnx

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's just it. If Cena is really injured (IF), they're blowing off the plans, blaming Bray, and they're gonna give Reigns his win back and Bray will fall down the card.
> 
> I hope it's all a work, but when they announced a singles match, I don't know. They usually do the opposite of what happened on the PPV the night before.


I really wouldn't mind it if Cena has to miss Mania(yeah right) and we get Shield/Wyatts street fight to save what looks to be a shitty card.


----------



## larrydavidcape

Emma was trained by Lance Storm, he always speaks highly of her. The women's division of NXT is fantastic compared to the main show.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

30 mins left an we still have Taker/Brock and Reigns/Bray ....why throw in this pointless tag match.


----------



## hng13

Poe7 said:


> Foley needs to stop whinging, he does it far too much.


Yeah, now it's just getting annoying.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Im just starting to think if the rumors that Punk quit when he learned HHH was goin over him at Wrestlemania are true...


----------



## King Gazza

Poe7 said:


> Foley needs to stop whinging, he does it far too much.


Foley is like my favourite of all time, but he seems to have taken a real dip in his mood since his daughter started dating the WWE Clown.


----------



## RATED R RULES

Tag team title match, Bray/Reigns and Taker Brock stare off all have to squeeze into 40 mins. Well they've timed this horribly...


----------



## ODRiley

Sorry but im loving Emma. Shes fun and goofy. Better than the typical snobby model types. Seems like she can actually wrestle as well. Also I cant resist a girl with an Australian accent. Its a weakness.


----------



## Aid

It's nice to see Hogan is still winning the war on sleeves. #SleevesFreeSince83


----------



## PowerandGlory

about 40 minutes for tag match, taker, brock, and reigns-wyatt?


----------



## Punkholic

This better be a title match! The Usos deserve a run as champs, in my opinion.


----------



## Bookockey

INFERN0 said:


> watcha gonna do brother, when HHH pins bryan clean, watcha gonna do


Bitch on the internet


----------



## Marrakesh

Are we all in agreement then that this Raw is dogshit and they've fucked up Mania? Won't be half as good without a career defining moment for someone. Maybe someone will hit Batista in the face with some trash though. Would define his career.


----------



## TJC93

JoMoxRKO said:


> 30 mins left an we still have Taker/Brock and Reigns/Bray ....why throw in this pointless tag match.


Theres at least 50 mins left?


----------



## PunkShoot

Idiots think Emma is some eugine copy, insane.

Emma is one of the most talented divas in the ring, alongside paige, They will carry the divas division for years, just wait and see.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper said:


> If Santino is going to be Emma's boyfriend, they should change his name to Corky.


----------



## HBtaKer

Dammit WWE! Even Loki knows "Give the people what they want."


----------



## KingLobos

Hey Emma, AJ called. She wants her debut gimmick back.


----------



## Chan Hung

the road to mania has been piss poor...it'll be fun tho watching fans shit on bootista vs orton


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

gotta buy some flex shot


----------



## SP103

No Taco Bell Breakfast commercials?


----------



## Banez

Snapdragon said:


> We thought that last year


Yeah well i thought the big payoff was gonna happen at Royal Rumble - Wrestlemania. But what if they are doing a year circle program? It started from Summerslam and they can still turn it to END on Summerslam with Bryan on top with the title.

In the meanwhile i'm gonna look forward to Batista vs. Orton.. simply because of the crowd shitting all over it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :floyd1 Dead. Legit done for the year. :floyd1


:lmao


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

RATED R RULES said:


> Tag team title match, Bray/Reigns and Taker Brock stare off all have to squeeze into 40 mins. Well they've timed this horribly...


You gotta have the network to see the end. 

:vince2


----------



## KuritaDavion

RATED R RULES said:


> Tag team title match, Bray/Reigns and Taker Brock stare off all have to squeeze into 40 mins. Well they've timed this horribly...


Well Bray/Reigns probably won't last long until the others come in for a fight and I'm sure there will be a filler match somewhere in there to make up the time. Plus I doubt NAO/Usos goes long anyway.


----------



## Catsaregreat

No way are they doing Reigns/Wyatt now, thats a near future ppv main event. Fuckery is gonna go down.


----------



## connormurphy13

King Gazza said:


> Foley is like my favourite of all time, but he seems to have taken a real dip in his mood since his daughter started dating the WWE Clown.


Foley's daughter is dating Doink? :argh:


----------



## Demoslasher

PunkShoot said:


> Idiots think Emma is some eugine copy, insane.
> 
> Emma is one of the most talented divas in the ring, alongside paige, They will carry the divas division for years, just wait and see.


You are assuming WWE creative with the Divas actually has its shit together though


----------



## Molfino

Not gonna lie, but I just can't enjoy this raw. I'm getting too easily distracted. Expected more considering the WWE Network launch today. Thought Vinnie would at least pop in.


----------



## Punkholic

INFERN0 said:


> watcha gonna do brother, when HHH pins bryan clean, watcha gonna do


This forum will crash, for sure.


----------



## TJC93

KingLobos said:


> Hey Emma, AJ called. She wants her debut gimmick back.


I bet she really doesn't.


----------



## hng13

Chan Hung said:


> the road to mania has been piss poor...it'll be fun tho watching fans shit on bootista vs orton


yeah man, it's gonna be epic.


----------



## birthday_massacre

PunkShoot said:


> Idiots think Emma is some eugine copy, insane.
> 
> Emma is one of the most talented divas in the ring, alongside paige, They will carry the divas division for years, just wait and see.


And Nick Dinsmore was a very talented wrestler so what is your point? We are talking about the character not their talent.


----------



## Chan Hung

So they decide to possibly do Triple H vs Bryan at Mania? I'd rather have had this at Rumble...the fans chanting with Bryan and closing the show with "YES" would be a visual that would make Mania look fantastic..instead they have Batista vs Orton with the image being yawning and silence :lol :lol :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy

WWE ‏@WWE 2m

NEXT ON #RAW: The Tag Team Champions #NewAgeOutlaws face @WWEUsos *in a non-title* #WWEChamber rematch, 

Whats the fucking point.


----------



## Snapdragon

Banez said:


> Yeah well i thought the big payoff was gonna happen at Royal Rumble - Wrestlemania. But what if they are doing a year circle program? It started from Summerslam and they can still turn it to END on Summerslam with Bryan on top with the title.
> 
> In the meanwhile i'm gonna look forward to Batista vs. Orton.. simply because of the crowd shitting all over it.


and nobody will care


----------



## Leather Rebel

King Gazza said:


> Foley is like my favourite of all time, but he seems to have taken a real dip in his mood since his daughter started dating the WWE Clown.


Who? She is pretty hot.


----------



## Stad

Cena's knee looking fucked :deandre


----------



## leon79

Incoming Lesner interference


----------



## Kratosx23

jcmmnx said:


> I really wouldn't mind it if Cena has to miss Mania(yeah right) and we get Shield/Wyatts street fight to save what looks to be a shitty card.


I don't want Shield/Wyatt's 2, I wanted Bray to have a match that actually mattered.


----------



## KingLobos

Hey Emma, AJ called. She wants her old attire back.


----------



## ajmaf625

Chan Hung said:


> the road to mania has been piss poor...it'll be fun tho watching fans shit on bootista vs orton


oh you can see 6 weeks into the future...stop bitching, if you don't enjoy it than stop watching lol


----------



## Allur

Why did they zoom to the Uso's ass on that pic?


----------



## ACSplyt

Inb4 Brock Lesnar interferes in the tag match


----------



## Headliner

LOL how could the Outlaws get jobber entrances.


----------



## PunkShoot

birthday_massacre said:


> And Nick Dinsmore was a very talented wrestler so what is your point? We are talking about the character not their talent.


She will grow on you, just watch.

Shes adorable


----------



## Osize10

i like how we want is a legit Bryan title reign and instead we get a hand me down jobbin D Bry match at WM.


----------



## INFERN0

wtf happened to their entrance


----------



## RATED R RULES

KuritaDavion said:


> Well Bray/Reigns probably won't last long until the others come in for a fight and I'm sure there will be a filler match somewhere in there to make up the time. Plus I doubt NAO/Usos goes long anyway.


Yeah fair enough, you're spot on I suspect


----------



## birthday_massacre

double jobber intro for the tag titles?


----------



## Punkholic

NAO! :mark:


----------



## Joseph92

How many times are we going to see this match???


----------



## y2j4lyf

Old Age Outlaws need to go away


----------



## Born of Osiris

ITS NOT EVEN A TITLE MATCH Jesus Christ fpalm 

so sick of these old fucks.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

DashingRKO said:


>


My sides..


----------



## cmiller4642

This must be the first tag title match in history where the champs have beaten the contender's father on a pay per view as the tag team champions (if that makes sense)


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Stad said:


> Cena's knee looking fucked :deandre


:jaydamn that shit looks bad


----------



## King Gazza

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Who? She is pretty hot.


LOL @ Doink.

The guy that dresses up as a clown and is in the front row of like every show.


----------



## Snapdragon

Wow way to make the Usos look like pussies


----------



## World's Best

I fucking hate Road Dogg's old annoying ass.


----------



## kokepepsi

that "tonight"
always throws me off

FUCK


----------



## Lok

That kick!


----------



## Headliner

lol at the Usos looking like jobbers by leaving. Road Dogg doesn't sound as good as he use too. Not good.


----------



## Stad

Great way to get USO's some heat if they were heels fpalm


----------



## PunkShoot

usos turn heel? LOL


----------



## BigSillyFool

Heisenberg said:


> they should add a stipulation that DB gets entered into the title fight if he beats Triple H earlier in the night.


I was thinking this. Close the show with:

HHH vs D bry with above stip then 
Taker vs Lesner and finish with
Orton vs Batista v D Bry

Won't happen though, think we're just clutching at straws as how to rescue what is looking like being an awful WHC match at what should be the biggest 'Mania ever really.


----------



## -XERO-

Okay, I've been lied to.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:lol: Wtf was that all about.


----------



## Hammertron

great splash!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

:lol


----------



## Black

lol @The Usos gettin booed


----------



## Headliner

:lmao:lmao WTF


----------



## MoneyStax

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

dat title change


----------



## KuritaDavion

Yep.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wait this wanst even for the tag titles?


----------



## Demoslasher

...well, that was pathetic


----------



## Molfino

WTF WAS THAT?!?!


----------



## Aficionado

The people just wanted to say suck it.


----------



## KingLobos

LMFAO


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

fpalm :lmao

wut?


----------



## Chrome

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

what the fuck was that


----------



## sharkboy22

fpalm

The Usos just accidentally turned heel. Why? Because the Outlaws still think they're babyfaces. What the fuck is really going on?


----------



## Joseph92

What was the point of that match?


----------



## dan the marino

Okay.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

New Age Outlaws getting a WM Bryan style squash. :kobe9


----------



## genocide_cutter

Just give the USo's the belts now


----------



## Punkholic

So, this wasn't a title match?


----------



## Xapury

The crowd wanted to chant SUCK IT! :lmao :lmao


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Thank god that ended as fast as it did, I was on the edge of falling asleep


----------



## xD7oom

Wtf


----------



## jjolin

brock squash incoming.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Sooo anyways....


----------



## Clique

:lol Flying Uso did the crotch chop with the splash


----------



## jcmmnx

This is non title? We have to see this again? This feud is ruining the tag team division. Just give Harper and Rowan the belts already.


----------



## TJC93

Almost accidently turned the Usos heel


----------



## Hawkke

What the sweet potato pie was that all about?:lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

And the POINT OF THIS WAS?? :russo


----------



## INFERN0

wot did i just see


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

usos are so shit, send them back to nxt to learn personalities.


----------



## Black_Power

Well damn


----------



## Captain Edd

Its like they suddenly realized what time it is :lol


----------



## Amber B

So that happened....

.....Yeah..


----------



## Y2-Jerk

oh it wasn't for the belts? :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Poor Road Doggy Dogg got trolled. :lol

Oh well, at least the Usos build towards the belts is still on.


----------



## iKingAces

Thank you, Usos. That hang time too.


----------



## gaz0301

The Uso's missing a trick by not saying to the outlaws "and if you're not down with that, we've got two words for ya!"


----------



## PunkShoot

LMFAO WWE creative almost accidently turned the usos heel


----------



## KuritaDavion

"Making memories", Cole? This ain't a fucking sweet sixteen, it's a tv program.


----------



## Vårmakos

Media Error: Video not available


----------



## Poe7

Are the NAO supposed to be heel now? 

I genuinely don't know


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

This RAW is...disappointing.


----------



## chargebeam

Fuck off seriously. We're not retarded.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

The.. yeah.

I don't even know how to explain that.


----------



## jerichofan05

one final network shill before the final stretch.


----------



## Phillies3:16

"Shit guys it's 10:30! Take it home!"


----------



## xD7oom

Why 9.99?!! Why not 10.00?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

NAO getting buried. What a shame. They were such a promising tag team with a bright future ahead of them...


----------



## Banez

they cut that match short for WWE Network plug.


----------



## Honey Bucket

They just do not have a fucking clue.


----------



## Molfino

Captain Ed said:


> Its like they suddenly realized what time it is :lol


Hahahaha.


----------



## LigerJ81

The Usos like: U Mad? :draper2


----------



## dan the marino

Oh, now that random ass squash tag match makes sense. Gotta have Lawler bumble his way through his tablet to show us the WWE Network for an extra five minutes.


----------



## MutableEarth

gaz0301 said:


> The Uso's missing a trick by not saying to the outlaws "and if you're not down with that, we've got two words for ya!"


That would have been funny :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy

They need more time to advertise the network.


----------



## HallOfFamer

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> usos are so shit, send them back to nxt to learn personalities.


Shut the fuck up!

They are your next tag team champions and rightly so!


----------



## RATED R RULES

Quick matches allow more time to plug the Network


----------



## sharkboy22

Should have been for the titles.....Ah fuck it!


----------



## Punkholic

Lol, the crowd got upset they couldn't chant "suck it." :lmao


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Lord have mercy..please let this be the last Network Plug.


----------



## PowerandGlory

holy fuck. this wwe network with jbl and lawler is awful


----------



## Demoslasher

This is a road to wrestlemania Raw...am I the only one that feels WWE just does not even try anymore?


----------



## sesshomaru

ya they suck at advertising lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO

OOOOOAHHHHH


----------



## Alim

I'm so sick of this song they use whenever they are plugging the network


----------



## LateTrain27

Time for Reigns vs Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Molfino

More WWE Network advertisement. :selfie


----------



## birthday_massacre

volt28 said:


> Lord have mercy..please let this be the last Network Plug.


If you think that is the last network plug


----------



## Banez

We need Bad news Barrett to make a plug about WWE Network.


----------



## Vyer

Here we go!


----------



## #Mark

I can't believe this show is their sales pitch for the Network.


----------



## Chan Hung

*TIME TO PUSH REIGNS SOLO* :vince5


----------



## TripleG

Come back from Archer just in time to see Roman Vs. Bray. YES!!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

theyd have more time if they werent advertising the network every 5 fucking minutes.


----------



## HBtaKer

Reigns vs Wyatt now...Taker/Lesnar to close the show.


----------



## Amber B

Roman is one slow bastard down those stairs :lmao
Got damn.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Let's hope Wyatt kills this tattooed jobber


----------



## Stad

What if someone shanked Reigns as he was coming through the crowd?


----------



## checkcola

Tag division seemed so promising just a few months ago, now it feels like all the teams are breaking up and Usos don't have any real momentum to carry the titles.


----------



## larrydavidcape

Ambrose to screw Reigns?


----------



## cmiller4642

Cena hurt creative scrambling to set up a Reigns vs Wyatt Mania match


----------



## Black Jesus

Don't jerk off too hard to this match guys, you might crash the site again.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Should be a good match coming up here :mark:

Ambrose to run in and cost Reigns?


----------



## BarneyArmy

Lesnar/Taker to close the show.

:mark:


----------



## Lok

Big dog is in the house! Time for some Roman v Bray!


----------



## Kratosx23

Time for SuperReigns to bury Bray Wyatt six feet deep for Cena getting injured.


----------



## Osize10

D Bry has steel balls. At least he doesn't puss out putting over HHH like chicago made diva


----------



## TJC93

Bored of the word 'collision'


----------



## PowerandGlory

barrett was all over the place last night. have we seen him at all tonight?


----------



## Punkholic

REIGNS! :mark:


----------



## LKRocks

Poor Reigns. Looks super lonely coming down the stairs


----------



## Poe7

Ambrose is gonna be involved surely


----------



## dan the marino

Never thought I'd say this but I think I prefer the WWE App plugs. At least those were relatively short.


----------



## iKingAces

More Sonic commercials. fpalm Kill me now.


----------



## jcmmnx

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't want Shield/Wyatt's 2, I wanted Bray to have a match that actually mattered.


The way it's shaping up nothing at Mania will matter.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Taker/Brock confirmed ending segment then.


----------



## Headliner

Why is Green Bay booing everyone? Did those ******* run out of cheese in Green Bay?


----------



## Chan Hung

EDIT:


----------



## Leather Rebel

Ambrose will cost the match to Reigns or will help him.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Reigns is doing this for Cena guys! :mark:*


----------



## KingLobos

And you people thought the NAO weren't going to put over the Usos. They are doing them a massive favor by having a feud with these youngsters.

Think of the legacy of the Usos when they can say they beat the NAO at WrestleMania for the titles. Big rub.


----------



## Screwball

Molfino said:


> Not gonna lie, but I just can't enjoy this raw. I'm getting too easily distracted. Expected more considering the WWE Network launch today. Thought Vinnie would at least pop in.


I have no idea what you're.....ooh shiny red ball


----------



## Kratosx23

jcmmnx said:


> The way it's shaping up nothing at Mania will matter.


Anything with Cena matters.


----------



## hng13

Time to see if Reigns can hold his own in a singles match and keep it interesting.


----------



## finalnight

If Cena is legit out for Wrestlemania I see Vince driving a Brinks truck full of cash to punk's place tomorrow morning

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93

If I don't get to see Taker cos we don't get the network here i'm gonna complain so much on the internet


----------



## checkcola

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Ambrose will cost the match to Reigns or will help him.


Joins the Wyatts, becomes Dean Wyatt


----------



## BigSillyFool

Cutting matches short to plug the network is what's best for business.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Oh man, after this Bryan announcement for Mania, I can already see the Bryan threads for the next month.


----------



## Frico

Thinking Ambrose will cost Reigns the match. Either way, should be a good one.


----------



## Punkholic

ajmaf625 said:


> oh you can see 6 weeks into the future...stop bitching, if you don't enjoy it than stop watching lol


Well, he has the right to complain if he doesn't like what he's being offered.


----------



## 3ddie93

Bootista sucks.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm still laughing at The Usos heel turn. If someone were a first time viewer, they would honestly believe the Outlaws were the faces and Usos were the heels.


----------



## Marrakesh

jcmmnx said:


> The way it's shaping up nothing at Mania will matter.


lol. After last night i had high hopes shit was going to be put right. It just never fucking ends with this company.


----------



## RATED R RULES

I can safely say I wont be revisiting this Raw on the Network in future


----------



## birthday_massacre

LKRocks said:


> Poor Reigns. Looks super lonely coming down the stairs


yeah there is no one to carry him this match and make him look good

My prediction once again is, Ambrose to cost him the match and possibly join the Wyatts

Dean Wyatt


----------



## RyanPelley

Threads tomorrow: Cena purposely fucked his knee up to get out of putting over the Wy-Man.


----------



## Amber B

So Ambrose will either cost Reigns this match like the sleazy fuck that he is or he will help him win the match like the sleazy fuck that he is so that Reigns "trusts" him.


Still would.


----------



## iKingAces

checkcola said:


> Joins the Wyatts, becomes Dean Wyatt


Please happen.


----------



## chargebeam

finalnight said:


> If Cena is legit out for Wrestlemania I see Vince driving a Brinks truck full of cash to punk's place tomorrow morning


:mark:


----------



## Aficionado

Ambrose' interference will be extremely satisfying.


----------



## hng13

checkcola said:


> Joins the Wyatts, becomes Dean Wyatt


Then two weeks later beats the dog shit out of all three of em and goes on like nothing happens.


----------



## LigerJ81

Reigns going Solo now


----------



## JoMoxRKO

I ain't buying SHIT! 

Google and YouTube is my WWE Network.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Since Brock is closing the show, it's pretty certain that Undertaker will be returning tonight?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Where the HELL is Taker! Brock VS Taker at WM30!


----------



## Pip-Man

Heres to hoping for a good match after 3 disappointments tonight


----------



## BoundForMania

Imagine Mr Kennedy returned to his hometown tonight :troll


----------



## Punkholic

Can't wait to see Taker/Brock! :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm still laughing at The Usos heel turn. If someone were a first time viewer, they would honestly believe the Outlaws were the faces and Usos were the heels.


how was that a heel turn? o.o


----------



## Leather Rebel

Reigns looks so nervious alone. No one to carry him in a 1vs1 match.


----------



## STUFF

If Cena is legit injured then there plan B has to be wyatts/shield part 2. I dont thinkk they will break them up tonight anymore just in case.


----------



## TJC93

Oh its gonna be a COLLISION!! fuck off


----------



## TripleG

41 Days until Batista Vs. Orton...I still can't believe that.


----------



## Banez

Reigns looks like a sad puppy


----------



## Phillies3:16

Man mania is 41 days away. I remember when the network was 41 days away


----------



## finalnight

Nice, custom Tron!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

It's like every shot they get of Roman is for the Shield thread to get off to.


----------



## RobVanDingus

Roman Peigns


----------



## Mr. Socko

Probably an absolutely ridiculous idea but what if Punk showed up at the Lesnar-Taker faceoff......They may need some help carrying the workload with Taker's conditioning the past few year's and Brock not being a fulltimer....


----------



## y2j4lyf

That a bass guitar at the beginning of the Wyatt's song?


----------



## sharkboy22

The suspense is killing me. Just start the match!!!


----------



## Molfino

This match could be great, but if undertaker is coming back they'll have to rush it and fit it into a few minutes.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

83% sure this match is a future Wrestlemania headliner.


----------



## cmiller4642

It should be mandatory that Bray Wyatt gets a minimum of 2 minutes on the mic before every match he has.


----------



## World's Best

STOP TALKING ABOUT JOHN CENA DURING WYATTS ENTRANCE, YOU FUCKING INGRATES....

*mad*


----------



## Amber B

Rowan's big ginger clumsy ass :lmao
Jesus.


----------



## Punkholic

HE IS HERE! :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16

y2j4lyf said:


> That a bass guitar at the beginning of the Wyatt's song?


Yes sir


----------



## p862011

KingLobos said:


> Hey Emma, AJ called. She wants her old attire back.


:argh:


----------



## Captain Edd

20 minutes left and we have the Main Event and Taker/Bork left...so they're going to rush both of those


----------



## birthday_massacre

What is the over/under before Reigns is gassed?

5 minutes?


----------



## Chan Hung

Bray vs. Ambrose would have been cool too


----------



## Pip-Man

BoundForMania said:


> Imagine Mr Kennedy returned to his hometown tonight :troll


Mr Kennedy vs Undertaker at WM 30...:lol :clap


----------



## Buckley

This will be the match they talk about 10 years from now when Bray Wyatt and Roman Reigns are the number 2 guys in the company.


----------



## iKingAces

Why must these fools always talk during the Wyatt's entrance music? When did this become a good thing to do?!


----------



## Bookockey

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Probably an absolutely ridiculous idea but what if Punk showed up at the Lesnar-Taker faceoff......They may need some help carrying the workload with Taker's conditioning the past few year's and Brock not being a fulltimer....


 Wyatt should light his lantern and be facing Undertaker standing there in the darkness.


----------



## hng13

It's amazing how small Roman Reigns actually is.


----------



## TOM MADISON

Here wee gooo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot

crowd sucks


----------



## finalnight

Molfino said:


> This match could be great, but if undertaker is coming back they'll have to rush it and fit it into a few minutes.


I'm pretty sure usa network is giving them at least a 15 minutes overtime window for a show this stacked

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

Bray looks like such a goofy fuck when he smiles. I love it.


----------



## Aficionado

The psychology is strong here.


----------



## TJC93

Can already see the underdog face in Reigns growing urgh


----------



## Leather Rebel

I can't recall when the crowd started to clap in the Wyatt entance's, but I love it.


----------



## sharkboy22

It's moments like this where it makes me really think about how Orton, Batista and Cena's time is over. The crowd isn't asking for new blood, they've already latched onto it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

This could actually be bad for Reigns heading towards WM. 

He hasn't impressed in one on one matches to this point.


----------



## Bookockey

birthday_massacre said:


> What is the over/under before Reigns is gassed?
> 
> 5 minutes?


 Longer than it is before Dave runs out of gas, but not by much.


----------



## BoundForMania

Imagine they tricked us all and had The Rock return to challenge Brock Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Fcuking if Reigns goes over Wystt. That's undoing so much important booking.


----------



## Aficionado

Roman Reigns is pretty much what Bo Dallas wishes she was banging.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I wonder how many calories are hidden inside Bray's beard.*


----------



## HBtaKer

If Cena is legit injured, then you can bet Vince will do everything he possibly he can to get CM Punk to return next Monday.


----------



## -XERO-

pipboy1995 said:


> Mr Kennedy vs Undertaker at WM 30...:lol :clap


----------



## KingLobos

I hope Reigns keeps doing Samoan Drop as his signature move


----------



## finalnight

PunkShoot said:


> crowd sucks


Its green bay, its an 80% casual crowd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## INFERN0

Pugilist said:


> Fcuking if Reigns goes over Wystt. That's undoing so much important booking.


there wont be a clean finish in this match


----------



## Captain Edd

Aficionado said:


> Roman Reigns is pretty much what Bo Dallas wishes she was banging.


:clap


----------



## KaineSpawnX

sharkboy22 said:


> It's moments like this where it makes me really think about how Orton, Batista and Cena's time is over. The crowd isn't asking for new blood, they've already latched onto it.


That, and moments like the thunderous boos.


----------



## cindel25

I need an explanation for this shitty ass crowd!


----------



## Punkholic

This match should have gotten at least ten more minutes. I doubt it will go on for longer than ten minutes, considering it's already 10:40 PM.


----------



## Chan Hung

sharkboy22 said:


> It's moments like this where it makes me really think about how Orton, Batista and Cena's time is over. The crowd isn't asking for new blood, they've already latched onto it.


It's starting to feel like we are soon entering a "new generation" type of movement...Cena, Orton, Batista especially soon fading while Cesaro, Wyatt, Bryan and Reigns are gaining momentum


----------



## TJC93

Aficionado said:


> Roman Reigns is pretty much what Bo Dallas wishes she was banging.



Bo Dallas is what a morphed Roman Reigns and Bray Wyatt are looks wise


----------



## sharkboy22

There's no way this match is gonna have a clean finish. Both guys need to be protected going into Mania.


----------



## World's Best

"It's like some Exorcist kind of stuff" :lawler

Thanks Lawler.


----------



## Vårmakos

Aficionado said:


> Roman Reigns is pretty much what Bo Dallas wishes she was banging.


wait what


----------



## RiverFenix

Why waste this match as a throw away in the middle of the last hour of Raw?


----------



## KuritaDavion

HBtaKer said:


> If Cena is legit injured, then you can bet Vince will do everything he possibly he can to get CM Punk to return next Monday.


Unless he's going to put him in the title match main event, Punk ain't coming back.


----------



## Stad

Husky Harris chant fpalm


----------



## The Absolute

They're gonna put Roman over.


----------



## dafo93

Roman Reigns vs. The Rock @ WrestleMania 31. Calling it now.


----------



## Headliner

lol at the smarks in the audience.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Oh come on crowd you were doing so well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Husky Harris chants? :vick

Fucking *******.


----------



## PunkShoot

this crowd is complete shit.


----------



## KingLobos

Husky Harris chants


----------



## Allur

Fuck off with the Husky Harris chants


----------



## Chan Hung

*We get to examine now Reigns as a solo competitor* :hmm:


----------



## finalnight

Fuck these motherfuckers and their mother fucking Husky Harris chant

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

Husky Harris chant.
Yeah.


----------



## birthday_massacre

And two minutes in Reings is sucking air already ha


----------



## PirateMonkE

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I can't recall when the crowd started to clap in the Wyatt entance's, but I love it.


Since they debuted in Raw, I believe. I missed the Raw they debuted and caught it later on youtube and I could swear the crowd was chanting and behind them since day one.


----------



## chargebeam

"There's a wrestling move right there"

... But we won't name it....


----------



## jcmmnx

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Anything with Cena matters.


Tell that to Orton.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Those 2 fans chanting "Huksy Harris" :lmao:lol


----------



## Yes Era

This crowd seems to be anti Black and anti Samoan tonight.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

... God damn Husky Harris chants. You fools don't deserve this match. :lol


----------



## Buckley

This crowd is so edgy with their Husky Harris chants.


----------



## TripleG

Fuck every person in that crowd chanting "Husky Harris" 

Congratulations, you know wrestling is fake and he used to go by a different name. How smart and "in the know" you are. You are so fucking clever.


----------



## sharkboy22

Chan Hung said:


> It's starting to feel like we are soon entering a "new generation" type of movement...Cena, Orton, Batista especially soon fading while Cesaro, Wyatt, Bryan and Reigns are gaining momentum


Dude, it's been feeling that way since 2011 when CM Punk sat on top the stage and dropped the pipebomb.

And is that Husky Harris chants I hear? Fucking cunts.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Fucking Husky Harris chants.. :no:


----------



## LKRocks

Who's this harold they're chanting for?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

stop chanting husky harris! bad fan! no!


----------



## Alicenchains

This is what happens when you have 2 limited guys in a medium - long match


----------



## checkcola

uh oh... hazing chants... they aren't good enough to deliver on the level Shield vs Wyatts did last night


----------



## superuser1

This match sucks


----------



## RiverFenix

Oh shit, a Husky Harris chant now?


----------



## Kratosx23

Roman Reigns is so bad it's bringing Bray down to his level. This is dying.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Husky Harris chants. You're so smart guys, so smart.


----------



## Alim

So it's ok for people to chant Albert towards Tensai but it's not ok for people to do the same with Wyatt/Husky Harris? dat double standard


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Yes Era said:


> This crowd seems to be anti Black and anti Samoan tonight.


:lmao


----------



## crazyrvd123

Well no way this match can finish clean.


----------



## Black Jesus

The butthurt over the Husky Harris chants :ti


----------



## Chan Hung

Husky Harris..come on fans..STFU lol


----------



## SP103

For a tubby fucker Bray Wyatt has more gas in the tank than most of the other "Superstars".


----------



## finalnight

Yes Era said:


> This crowd seems to be anti Black and anti Samoan tonight.


Its Green Bay. The only well liked minorities are playing for the Green Bay Packers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Seriously? Back to the Husky Harris chants? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## larrydavidcape

Neckbeard-types chanting Husky Harris. Fucking hell.


----------



## PunkShoot

so fair to say big E match was easily the best match this raw


----------



## The Absolute

Fuck you, commercial breaks. Fuck. You.


----------



## Honey Bucket

LEAKEE
LEAKEE
LEAKEE


----------



## World's Best

TripleG said:


> Fuck every person in that crowd chanting "Husky Harris"
> 
> Congratulations, you know wrestling is fake and he used to go by a different name. How smart and "in the know" you are. You are so fucking clever.


Husky Harris, yet no Leakee chants?


----------



## Aficionado

You know things are changing when it's no longer cool to chant past gimmick names. Especially when the newer one is Bray Wyatt. His explanation on where "Husky Harris" went is sheer brilliance.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Arena staff working overtime to soak up all the juices from the broads staring at Roman.


----------



## Nolo King

I think that is enough for me!


----------



## cmiller4642

Alim said:


> So it's ok for people to chant Albert towards Tensai but it's not ok for people to do the same with Wyatt/Husky Harris? dat double standard


Tensai was lame and Bray Wyatt is awesome

big difference


----------



## birthday_massacre

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Roman Reigns is so bad it's bringing Bray down to his level. This is dying.


yeah he is the wrong guy to push, and it sucks he is the chosen one.

Based on last night, it should be Rollins. He was amazing last night


----------



## TJC93

They'll be chanting Leakee next cos they're so cool


----------



## Amber B

If Rollins was in this position, the crowd reaction would be a lot different.


----------



## sesshomaru

Haha, well he WAS Husky Harris, though it's not his fault that WWE gave him such a shitty gimmick.


On another note, Cena put over Nick Dinsmore on Stone Cold's podcast. Why didn't WWE repackage him?!?


----------



## Arthurgos

The slow start to simply make Reigns look good has shuddered this match.. It needs to speed up >.<.


----------



## sharkboy22

PunkShoot said:


> so fair to say big E match was easily the best match this raw


(Y)


----------



## Fargerov

How disrespectful to the workers in the ring by chanting Husky Harris!!! anyway...

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## checkcola

Alim said:


> So it's ok for people to chant Albert towards Tensai but it's not ok for people to do the same with Wyatt/Husky Harris? dat double standard


Their personas are much better than their ring work. The only reason for that bit of hazing is they can't match the image WWE has painted.


----------



## Poe7

Reigns is only good coming in on a hot tag and cleaning house for a bit. He's got great potential but not quite the finished article atm.

Can't see him being able to tell a story in the ring like Wyatt.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

funny how 2-3 pages ago everyone was saying this is a future headlining WM match.

here we are they cant even go 1 on 1 for 1 for 10 mins


----------



## jcmmnx

birthday_massacre said:


> What is the over/under before Reigns is gassed?
> 
> 5 minutes?


He was in the Rumble 30+ minutes and didn't gas.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

Alim said:


> So it's ok for people to chant Albert towards Tensai but it's not ok for people to do the same with Wyatt/Husky Harris? dat double standard


Well one difference is that Tensai is Albert. Either Cole or King said so once. It's supposed to be the same guy. Bray Wyatt is supposed to be a different guy than Husky Harris.


----------



## connormurphy13

We've got some hipster fans in the crowd tonight


----------



## KingLobos

This is the worst crowd of the year so far. Absolutely stupid.


----------



## Chan Hung

Everyone usually started off with a lame gimmick...Nash, Hall, etc...


----------



## birthday_massacre

Aficionado said:


> You know things are changing when it's no longer cool to chant past gimmick names. Especially when the newer one is Bray Wyatt. His explanation on where "Husky Harris" went is sheer brilliance.


what did he say?


----------



## Headliner

Cena wasn't ready when they gave him the ball either. It will take time for Reigns. The problem is most fans are impatient.


----------



## hng13

larrydavidcape said:


> Neckbeard-types chanting Husky Harris. Fucking hell.


Yeah, it's annoying as shit.


----------



## Saint Dick

Bray and Roman are struggling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bray and Roman somewhat exposed without a Rollins or Harper to carry the load. Compare this match to Bray vs Bryan and you'll see the truth.


----------



## finalnight

Alim said:


> So it's ok for people to chant Albert towards Tensai but it's not ok for people to do the same with Wyatt/Husky Harris? dat double standard


I thought the Albert chants were really stupid as well. Also hate the Goldberg chant and that 6 months where every crowd decided they liked chanting what again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Alim said:


> So it's ok for people to chant Albert towards Tensai but it's not ok for people to do the same with Wyatt/Husky Harris? dat double standard


Not to me, I actually thought the Tensai thing had potential. He was like a fat Great Muta. :lol


----------



## terrilala

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Roman Reigns is so bad it's bringing Bray down to his level. This is dying.


or maybe it's the other way around?


----------



## Pip-Man

:argh: Slugfest match


----------



## Leather Rebel

Reigns is so boring. Making hot tags and clean the house in a Superman fashion will not make him a superstar in solo way.


----------



## xD7oom

Fargerov said:


> How disrespectful to the workers in the ring by chanting Husky Harris!!! anyway...
> 
> CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


:lmao:lmao :clap


----------



## Chan Hung

I'll give Reigns a chance as a solo competitor...i won't judge based on tonight...But personally i like Rollins faster paced in ring skills (Y) (Y)


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Chan Hung said:


> Everyone usually started off with a lame gimmick...Nash, Hall, etc...


Razor Ramon is one of the best gimmicks ever bro...


----------



## TJC93

Headliner said:


> Cena wasn't ready when they gave him the ball either. It will take time for Reigns. The problem is most fans are impatient.


Cena had the mic work to carry him through the first few months though


----------



## Geeee

Fargerov said:


> How disrespectful to the workers in the ring by chanting Husky Harris!!! anyway...
> 
> CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


There were like 3 people close to the camera chanting Husky Harris.


----------



## Molfino

15 Mins left, and a commercial, plus ending of the match, plus Taker segment? Either they are gonna have a WWE network cliffhanger or it's gonna be horribly rushed. Frankly i don't know which i fear most..


----------



## Buckley

Match has only been going for like 3 minutes and everyone is saying it sucks LOL

Absolute idiots in this thread.


----------



## checkcola

Hurry up and become Dean Wyatt, Dean


----------



## Chrome

Yes Era said:


> This crowd seems to be anti Black and anti Samoan tonight.


Roman Reigns should've came out in a sausage costume and he would've gotten a pop that rivaled Hogan's and Bryan's.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate

dafo93 said:


> Roman Reigns vs. The Rock @ WrestleMania 31. Calling it now.


How about Reigns and Rock vs Ambrose and Rollins at 30 ? lord knows this card needs something extra


----------



## Kratosx23

terrilala said:


> or maybe it's the other way around?


No, because Bray has proven he can work a singles match with the right opponent. Compare Bryan vs Wyatt to Reigns vs Punk.


----------



## Poe7

Headliner said:


> Cena wasn't ready when they gave him the ball either. It will take time for Reigns. The problem is most fans are impatient.


I agree and I like that WWE are doing it. I just hate how everyone will go on about how overrated Reigns is because he had a poor showing.


----------



## bmp487

Yes Era said:


> This crowd seems to be anti Black and anti Samoan tonight.


 Thought I was the only one to notice this.


----------



## quadsas

Ambrose turnin on Shield and Rollins/Reigns face turn incomin


----------



## p862011

these smarks think there so cool with that chant fuck i hate smarks he has been bray wyatt for 8 months now for god sakes


----------



## pagi

No hall of fame announcement? I am expecting the final spot to go to Tiger Ali Singh.


----------



## hardyorton

KingLobos said:


> This is the worst crowd of the year so far. Absolutely stupid.


They popped for Hogan and Bryan so it's maybe the wrestler's fault for not getting the crowd involved. Don't always blame the crowd.


----------



## KingLobos

You knew this crowd sucked when they booed the Rock in the opening segment


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I knew Reigns would be exposed in singles matches like this, Rollins hid him so well.


----------



## Fissiks

Headliner said:


> Cena wasn't ready when they gave him the ball either. It will take time for Reigns. The problem is most fans are impatient.


Cena was ready because he could talk and the fans were organically behind him...enough with excuses for Reigns


----------



## Pip-Man

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bray and Roman somewhat exposed without a Rollins or Harper to carry the load. Compare this match to Bray vs Bryan and you'll see the truth.


Their still young,give them time to grow


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Roman Reigns doesn't know what to do in the ring if he doesn't enter in the middle of a match from a hot tag.


----------



## PunkShoot

Crowd doing the dumb chants not paying attention to the match, with these two guys, crazy


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Comes back to Michael Cole chants....


----------



## birthday_massacre

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Reigns is so boring. Making hot tags and clean the house in a Superman fashion will not make him a superstar in solo way.


He will get the Cena treatment. Get beat up for most of the match, then do his two moves of doom and win


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Back from break, and Michael Cole chants.


----------



## Clique

PunkShoot said:


> so fair to say big E match was easily the best match this raw


Well Cesaro has been having TV match of the night in the last couple of weeks so not surprising.


----------



## The Absolute

Jerry chants? Seriously. Fuck this crowd right now.


----------



## sharkboy22

I have no problems with either man's work tbh. Both men barely have any experience in singles matches. Outside of that, though, they've managed to get themselves over which says something. You can attribute it to booking, I guess, but it takes talent to play the role.

And fucking Jerry chants? These disrespectful cunts.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> Cena wasn't ready when they gave him the ball either. It will take time for Reigns. The problem is most fans are impatient.


Sometimes not as impatient as the bosses. Guys like Ryback, as bad as I hate him are examples.


----------



## Born of Osiris

This match sucks...


----------



## Chan Hung

Wyatt proved vs. Bryan he can kick ass..

LOL at JERRY Chants...fucking crowd...I hate to say it...but Reigns is the one of the two that's slowing the match


----------



## Arthurgos

jcmmnx said:


> He was in the Rumble 30+ minutes and didn't gas.


Then why does he seem gassed here?... Oh and in his other solo match which was terrible till all the spots in the end. I am a fan of Reigns and what he can do but the guy is getting pushed through the roof soon you can just feel it coming starting at Mania.


----------



## MrAxew

Buckley said:


> Match has only been going for like 3 minutes and everyone is saying it sucks LOL
> 
> Absolute idiots in this thread.


This.


----------



## Marrakesh

KingLobos said:


> This is the worst crowd of the year so far. Absolutely stupid.


What do you expect honestly? They've sat through a load of average shit/matches all night. Hogan came back and plugged the network. Bryan is not going into the title match at Mania even after last night appeared to set it up. The show has been fucking awful. So bad i don't even give a fuck that Taker is returning in the last segment.


----------



## finalnight

Molfino said:


> 15 Mins left, and a commercial, plus ending of the match, plus Taker segment? Either they are gonna have a WWE network cliffhanger or it's gonna be horribly rushed. Frankly i don't know which i fear most..


There are 30 minutes left there's no way the show is ending before 11:15 Eastern

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket

Jeez, the chants lasted literally about ten seconds, give it a rest.


----------



## INFERN0

are they chanting jerry lmao


----------



## xD7oom

It's just me?!! They just showed Paul Heyman talking to Lesnar backstage! On ADSports6
What a botch.


----------



## Vårmakos

this match is horrendous. this is the future of wwe, folks.


----------



## Punkholic

"Husky Harris" chants have to be the most annoying shit ever.


----------



## Snapdragon

Should've had Reigns face Harper.


----------



## Waffelz

Headliner said:


> Cena wasn't ready when they gave him the ball either. It will take time for Reigns. The problem is most fans are impatient.


What the fuck? Yes he was. He didn't get thrown into the Main Event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Crowd is devolving before our eyes. Expect some Leakee chants soon.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Harry chants lmao


----------



## xdryza

Reigns? This is the guy that people are creaming their pants over. Without Rollins and Ambrose he doesn't exist.


----------



## checkcola

Steve Austin: "Some people are just meant to be tag team wrestlers"


----------



## BarneyArmy

Is Raw going to overun?


----------



## hardyorton

Fissiks said:


> Cena was ready because he could talk and the fans were organically behind him...enough with excuses for Reigns


I like Reign's but they must take their time with him. His single matches show he's not quite ready to be pushed to the top like it be organic and let the fan's want him more and more.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Bray slowing Reigns down....I don't like this pairing.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

:lawler I don't care who wins.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Now if this had been Bray vs Ambrose...


----------



## sharkboy22

The problem with wrestling fans in 2014 is that from the moment the work slows down they bust out the boring chants. 

#RIPpsychology


----------



## terrilala

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, because Bray has proven he can work a singles match with the right opponent. Compare Bryan vs Wyatt to Reigns vs Punk.


sorry, I think Bray isn't that great in the ring imo, like him on the mic better


----------



## latinoheat4life2

The Absolute said:


> Jerry chants? Seriously. Fuck this crowd right now.


They just copy what other crowds have done.


----------



## Punkholic

Are they chanting for Lawler? fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel

birthday_massacre said:


> He will get the Cena treatment. Get beat up for most of the match, then do his two moves of doom and win


I know, and for that I don't like him. I call it now, in one year you'll all be hating him, guys.


----------



## JAROTO

Wasn't this RAW supposed to be great?


----------



## Molfino

Randy Savage?........


----------



## Chan Hung

JoMoxRKO said:


> Razor Ramon is one of the best gimmicks ever bro...


I'm talking about before he was Razor...

Diamond Studd lol


----------



## HBtaKer

lol Randy Savage chants.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

jesus christ just end this the husky harris chants are actually getting louder


----------



## TripleG

Wow, they are giving the guys I like the Chant-A-Mania treatment. 

What up with dat?


----------



## The Absolute

Where was this crowd during the Christian/Sheamus match?


----------



## Bushmaster

This match is pretty boring :StephenA


----------



## Born of Osiris

People getting angry for the fans chanting during this shit match :lol


----------



## Headliner

Fissiks said:


> Cena was ready because he could talk and the fans were organically behind him...enough with excuses for Reigns


I'm talking about strictly in ring.

There is no excuse. That's just the truth. Most of you get upset because WWE wants to push someone that might not be ready just yet. Everyone needs time to develop.


----------



## Arthurgos

JoMoxRKO said:


> Bray slowing Reigns down....I don't like this pairing.


It is the opposite my friend you can tell by just watching the damn thing... Bray is doing most of the work just wait till Reigns goes Superman .


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

This chant is loud


----------



## Aficionado

birthday_massacre said:


> what did he say?


He insinuated by answering a question on Twitter that he's basically a possessed Husky Harris. Same guy in body, but different in mind. Kind of a Children of Korn/House of a Thousand Corpses vibe. I love it.


----------



## KingLobos

This crowd is burying these two WOW


----------



## Snapdragon

sharkboy22 said:


> The problem with wrestling fans in 2014 is that from the moment the work slows down they bust out the boring chants.
> 
> #RIPpsychology


Bullshit. Cena vs Cesaro was slow at the start and that didn't happen


----------



## birthday_massacre

JoMoxRKO said:


> Bray slowing Reigns down....I don't like this pairing.


Its the other way around. Reigns is the one slowing the match down because he gets gassed too fast and he is green as hell.


----------



## hng13

Fucking GB crowd.....


----------



## El_Absoluto

JAROTO said:


> Wasn't this RAW supposed to be great?


Yeah...

And its been shit.


This math pacing is awfull....


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Undertaker!!


----------



## Stad

unDASHING said:


> this match is horrendous. this is the future of wwe, folks.


Looks bright IMO.


----------



## Marrakesh

Give these guys a fucking chance. They had an amazing match last night. Save your Randy savage chants for the performers who deserve it.


----------



## hazuki

Random mania chant?


----------



## sharkboy22

Y2-Jerk said:


> Now if this had been Bray vs Ambrose...


God, the crowd would have been ten times worse if it were that. Both men work at an ultra slow pace which is a no-no in 2014 cause you knows dem kicks bruh.


----------



## Phillies3:16

JoMoxRKO said:


> Bray slowing Reigns down....I don't like this pairing.


:rock5


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Crowd is just shitting ALL over this match. You'd think it was Orton or Batista in there right now. Welcome to today's WWE.


----------



## PunkShoot

Reigns and wyatt must be pissed off


----------



## terrilala

I dunno why they're having wyatt and Reigns fighting right after the epic 6 man match yesterday


----------



## Punkholic

Well, you can't blame the crowd...this has been a pretty boring match.


----------



## BoundForMania

Taker chants


----------



## finalnight

BarneyArmy said:


> Is Raw going to overun?


Yes of course it's going to overrun , the only thing USA scheduled after it is a repeat of NCIS Los Angeles

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Molfino

UNDERTAKER CHANTS LOLOL


----------



## Captain Edd

I swear by the old gods and the new, if they put Taker/Brock on the Network and don't show it on TV I WILL MURDER SOMEBODY


----------



## TJC93

Haha all the complaining at the crowd yet you all can't wait for them to shit on Batista/Orton, double standards. I don't care that Batista/Orton is shit, all show hijacking crowds are cunts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Taker chants :taker


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

The thing I hate about modern WWE fans is that you can't work a slower style at all half the time. They start shitting on it ... these fans would shit on an Inoki/Choshu match ... seriously.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Overrated chants, this is great


----------



## Punked Up

Some annoying crowd chants going on.

But this is awesome. Two great young talents in a RAW main event. A few years ago we wouldn't have dreamed of this. Feels good. Real good. I don't care if they're green, they need this exposure.


----------



## Superhippy

Every single Reigns 1 on 1 match has been trash. The fans are going to turn on this guy fast.


----------



## checkcola

KuroNeko said:


> People getting angry for the fans chanting during this shit match :lol


The match sucks


----------



## Natecore

this is awful.

The Shield is over. They Wyatts are over. Bray Wyatt isn't over. Roman Reigns isn't over.


----------



## Chan Hung

Reigns is slower than Wyatt...but that's not a shocker


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Could've skipped the divas match Crowd just not into this match


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

you guys were liking the crowd up until they started shitting on this match, its been boring and theyve sat thru 3 hours, what do you expect..


----------



## #Mark

This match died a slow death. This is actually depressing considering how excited I was for it at one point.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

This cult from Greenbay is trying to resurrect the deadman the Undertaker! Will they be successful tune in to find out


----------



## gamegenie

these chants suck. 


Jerry Lawler chant?
random Randy Savage chant?


best crowd chants of the past: "Shane's a pu$$y" *clap, clap, clap,clap,clap*
"slut, slut, slut, slut"
"asshole, asshole, asshole"


----------



## Tiago

For a RAW that was supposedly massive, this episode is sure dragging as hell, and I ´ve never said that about a RAW before...


----------



## Algernon

Stop making excuses, theyre having a subpar match. They werent doing these chants for Sheamus and Christian.


----------



## [email protected]

Reigns gets gassed so fast. Then he botches a little....


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

this crowd is beyond annoying


----------



## Aficionado

Wait until Ambrose....


----------



## Lord Wolfe

I think it's just the pairing with a bigger guy.


----------



## Snapdragon

Reigns hasn't had a good 1 on 1 match since Bryan


----------



## manchesterdud

p862011 said:


> these smarks think there so cool with that chant fuck i hate smarks he has been bray wyatt for 8 months now for god sakes


They pay good money to chant what they want who are you to tell them what to chant

Husky Harris!! 
Husky Harris!! 
Husky Harris!! 
Husky Harris!!


----------



## Alicenchains

Cena Maneuver


----------



## finalnight

It looks like Brock and undertaker will get the 1005 to 1015 overrun slot.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks

Worst crowd of the year so far. Wannabe smart asses. Philly and last night's were much better. Two of the most talented young stars in the business toda are in the ring and they're chanting for fucking Michael COle


----------



## The Absolute

Back-up's here.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

This match is terrible


----------



## checkcola

Dean Wyatt!!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Nuski

you guys hate the crowd for this, but this match IS pretty boring.


----------



## Chan Hung

Natecore said:


> this is awful.
> 
> The Shield is over. They Wyatts are over. Bray Wyatt isn't over. Roman Reigns isn't over.


Did you watch the Royal Rumble? 

Wyatt was amazing vs. Bryan...

Reigns is a bit slow tonight...


----------



## chargebeam

SETH F'N ROLLINS


----------



## Phillies3:16

Lol Rollins holy shit


----------



## World's Best

Fabio Reigns' hair is marvellous!


----------



## Born of Osiris

We went from that awesome 6 man straight up fight last night to this.


----------



## Poe7

Love Rollins


----------



## El_Absoluto

Wow... Reigns is gonna crash and burn if the push him to the top of the card this soon.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

ROLLINS is that *****. :banderas


----------



## Jammy

top lel Reigns is nothing without Ambrose and Rollins


----------



## sharkboy22

Come on Rowam, don't fuck up twice in one night.

AND HOLY FUCK WHERE THE FUCK DID SETH FUCKING ROLLINS FUCKING COME OUT FROM?


----------



## Lok

Rollins not given a F*ck!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

ROLLINS OUTTA NOWHERE :mark:


----------



## Allur

lolrollins :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Rollins :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: Rollins.


----------



## Black

A wild Rollins appears!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Rollins is da man.


----------



## TripleG

AMBROSE!!!


----------



## Captain Edd

Where did Rollins come from? :lol


----------



## Pip-Man

Y2-Jerk said:


> Now if this had been Bray vs Ambrose...


It would have been even fucking worse!


----------



## Aficionado

My mark out moment is now!


----------



## SpeedStick

the ref is cool with all this? no DQ


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

HERE WE GO MIGGAL


----------



## cmiller4642

Ambrose not dressed like The Shield doe


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Rollins creating more excitement with one move than Bray and Reigns did in the entire match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Reigins is just so awful


----------



## Chan Hung

Reigns was HULKING UP!!! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## JamesK

Fuck this match is bad...
I would not blame anyone but fuck i would love to take a good match from them..

On the side not we can hope for a Harper vs Rollins match :mark: :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

Seriously. We want a 6-man rematch at Mania.


----------



## finalnight

Looks like they decided to abort the shield break up in case Cena is out for Wrestlemania

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

Taker/Lesnar getting closer and closer! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom

*GONG*


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ambrose you fucking goon! :lmao


----------



## KingLobos

Reigns needs more baby oil in his hair


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Good job, Ambrose. :kobe7


----------



## ACSplyt

They need to continue this feud. Screw Cena vs. Bray


----------



## y2j4lyf

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigins is just so awful


THIS


----------



## Allur

Wasn't Brock still supposed to appear today?


----------



## Lok

Another DQ...ugh.


----------



## Vårmakos

save_us.dean


----------



## Jerichoholic274

notice that it took rollins and ambrose to get reigns a reaction?


----------



## The Absolute

Hounds of Justice, son.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: could be getting a rematch.


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose rocking his all purpose/all season leather jacket.


----------



## TJC93

Fuck this crowd how are they not popping for this


----------



## hardyorton

LKRocks said:


> Worst crowd of the year so far. Wannabe smart asses. Philly and last night's were much better. Two of the most talented young stars in the business toda are in the ring and they're chanting for fucking Michael COle


The match sucks. Clearly shows Reign isn't ready yet for whatever big push they have in plan. Shows the work Ambrose and Rollins do to make Reign's look good.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Perhaps this match was intentionally slow in order for the psychology to work...basically, Reigns thinks he can get along by himself, but in truth, he needs the Shield..interesting.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

A second DQ finish of tonight, poor.


----------



## RATED R RULES

Clusterfuck right here. Rematch?


----------



## Geeee

Same finish as the Cesaro Match?


----------



## Leather Rebel

If Cena is only 4 moves, then Reigns is only 3, and one of them is only punching.


----------



## Nuski

Rollins being the highlight like always


----------



## thegame2432

they just did the partner costing the match via dq with Swagger and Cesaro. They've resorted to recycling storylines on the same Raw.


----------



## jcmmnx

So six man and Shield break up next week?


----------



## sharkboy22

Jerichoholic274 said:


> notice that it took rollins and ambrose to get reigns a reaction?


Let's not push it.


----------



## Headliner

Well, I'm surprised Ambrose came out to help. I thought the story was going to be that Ambrose didn't show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rollins is clearly the better in ring performer...Ambrose on the mic..Reigns is good only doing squash matches...

The Shield music plays...yet Reigns loses lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

What a letdown


----------



## INFERN0

So what was that a no contest?

Because they didnt announce the result and Reigns music is playing


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

That zoom in on Brock.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

BROCK!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

These two didn't mesh together at all. Meh, it happens.

Hopefully, this plants the seeds for Shield/Wyatts 2.0. :mark:


----------



## Black

BARACK LESNAR


----------



## TOM MADISON

I like that ending!

Plan B still effective if Cena is out!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom

I saw this mins ago, WTF?


----------



## Lok

LESNAR please SAVE us!


----------



## Saint Dick

Anyone think it's possible that they decided to set up a Shield/Wyatts rematch for Mania because Cena's hurt?


----------



## y2j4lyf

:lelbrock

LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:brock EAT SLEEP CONQUER REPEAT IS COMING UP NEXT!!!


----------



## Amber B

Reigns is not ready to be on his own yet. Sorry.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigins is just so awful


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Poe7

We gonna go to overtime here? 7 minutes for a final segment is poor.


----------



## Derek

the slow burn continues...


----------



## Kratosx23

Back to this irrelevant shit instead of Wyatt/Cena. *sigh* Fuck Rowan.


----------



## TJC93

Always laugh when Heyman begs him not to kill anyone


----------



## brandiexoxo

I see that plan b lmao



Brock :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight

Lol heyman told him not to tear anyone up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jacobdaniel

:brock :heyman


----------



## ACSplyt

My body is ready for Brock/Taker!!


----------



## AnalBleeding

The GOAT is coming! Brockkkkkkkkk lesnarrrrrr


----------



## Punked Up

So is Shield/Wyatts continuing or what?


----------



## iKingAces

Inb4UndertakerLesnarstupidstaredowntoendtheshow. fpalm


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ambrose with that leather jacket swag.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

TAKER INDA HOUSEE


----------



## Molfino

If undertaker does return tonight, it's just gonna be a stare off between the 2 then a glance at the wrestlemania sign then fade off air...


----------



## checkcola

Well, that match is a good way to damage the mystique they had built up for those two groups


----------



## RATED R RULES

That reaked of a back up plan in case Cena is injured


----------



## NitroMark

Brock taker up next yeeaahh

Sent from my GS4


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Here we go, Lesnar!!!


----------



## FITZ

I would like to submit this match as proof that as individuals neither team is nearly as good as when they are together as a unit.


----------



## Clique

BROCK


Now bring on TAKER


----------



## Leon Knuckles

rollins reminds me of jeff hardy but smarter and more accurate.


----------



## MrAxew

What was that? Feels botched.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

This RAW was nothing but meh and eh. Thoroughly disappointed. I thought they would deliver more but this RAW hasn't done jackshit.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Rollins and Dean being beast as always.


----------



## RenoDazoto

Did Brock manage to actually get bigger?


----------



## sharkboy22

If Cena's out, I'll gladly accept Shield/Wyatts part dos.


----------



## Hawkke

Hulk Hogan and Bork Lazer in 2014 probably the highlight of a WWE raw. I am just not sure what to say.


----------



## Demoslasher

Honestly was not that bad of a match


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Heyman headed out with his bottom bitch to close the show. :kanye


----------



## Natecore

hey, its that guy that lost all those matches to HHH and needed a chair to beat the Big SHow.


----------



## ToddTheBod

They either need to keep The Shield together or split them apart. They've been doing the split tease for far too long. Do it for another couple weeks and no one is going to care.


----------



## cmiller4642

CM Punk to save this show at the end. Make it happen Heyman


----------



## Punkholic

TAKER/BROCK IS COMING!!! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

Well, tbf that was a pretty boring match. I love Bray but he's not strong enough in-ring to carry a match yet and Reigns is still too green. 

I wonder if this means they're going to keep Wyatts vs Shield 3 vs 3 as a backup for Wrestlemania if Cena can't make it, because that ending wasn't a feud-ending one for sure.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

That Daniel Bryan shop promo. Not bad


----------



## TJC93

Poe7 said:


> We gonna go to overtime here? 7 minutes for a final segment is poor.




Press TV Guide it says 4:15. Every single week.


----------



## Punked Up

Poe7 said:


> We gonna go to overtime here? 7 minutes for a final segment is poor.


WWE's time slot is 8-11:05. Only what happens after that is overrun, there's actually 11 minutes left still. My guess is there's still an overrun.


----------



## Stad

Cena has a torn ACL, needs surgery. He's done for the next 8 months.


----------



## finalnight

Molfino said:


> If undertaker does return tonight, it's just gonna be a stare off between the 2 then a glance at the wrestlemania sign then fade off air...


Lesnar matches don't get set up that way it's going to be some crazy ass fist fighting shit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alim

TaylorFitz said:


> I would like to submit this match as proof that as individuals neither team is nearly as good when they are together as a unit.


Unless it's Rollins and Harper


----------



## connormurphy13

Just an overall slow match up between two powerhouses. Strange ending too...


----------



## The Absolute

Taker/Lesnar at Mania should be a good one. That's assuming Undertaker's gonna make an appearance tonight.


----------



## Chin Musik

TJC93 said:


> Always laugh when Heyman begs him not to kill anyone


"He's sorry Brock. He's sorry" aha:lmao


----------



## KingLobos

lol I've never seen that pinochio geico commercial before LMFAO


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

GONG


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Everyone talks about Reigns and Ambrose, but I feel that Rollins is _always_ overlooked, by fans and WWE alike...


----------



## terrilala

KuroNeko said:


> Rollins and Dean being beast as always.


more like just Rollins, he is great


----------



## hng13

Holy shit, Rollins came in there HOT son! Dude is a legit athlete.


----------



## Aficionado

Ambrose' growing independence...


----------



## gaz0301

So if it is taker and it's 6 minutes til 4, expect an overrun of 15 minutes. Just for taker reaching the ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Back to this irrelevant shit instead of Wyatt/Cena. *sigh* Fuck Rowan.


Can you wait until Cena gets checked out before you go all doom and gloom? I know you expect the worst every day but maybe it's just on this show and the next to get the Shield breakup going and to have the Wyatts do something because they don't know about Cena.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Undertaker plz


----------



## Headliner

Reigns isn't ready. That's obvious. His biggest issue is that he needs an actual moveset. He has no moves besides the outside dropkick, superman punch and spear.

He'll be fine with the WWE machine behind him though.


Saint Dick said:


> Anyone think it's possible that they decided to set up a Shield/Wyatts rematch for Mania because Cena's hurt?


There's no way Cena doesn't have a match at Mania.


----------



## larrydavidcape

Was that match aimed at potentially continuing Shield/Wyatt feud in case Cena is injured?


----------



## Leather Rebel

BARAK LESNEAR!

That's a man that can hype anyone!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Stad said:


> Cena has a torn ACL, needs surgery. He's done for the next 8 months.


Seriously?


----------



## Lok

Hoping we end the night on a good note.


----------



## Poe7

So it does.

Never noticed that, scheduled WWE: From the Vault afterwards too so potential for longer.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Leon Knuckles said:


> rollins reminds me of jeff hardy but smarter and more accurate.


And a lot more sober


----------



## NastyYaffa

If Cena is injured, I would find The Wyatt's vs. The Shield part II very amusing.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Save us Taker!


----------



## Slider575

So is Wyatt working with Cena or are they working with the Shield at WM30, seems a bit unclear but I would love to see Wyatts/Shield again that match was fantastic at EC


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark: what we have been waiting for.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Well, Brock/Taker segment to make it worth staying up all this time hopefully.

Considering the promise this show had I'm very disappointed. Please at least end in style!!


----------



## Born of Osiris

It sucks how Lesnar isn't even that exciting anymore.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Here comes the :lelbrock!


----------



## ToddTheBod

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Everyone talks about Reigns and Ambrose, but I feel that Rollins is _always_ overlooked, by fans and WWE alike...


He's certainly been the highlight from the past couple nights.

Ambrose is just booked like a chump now. He was originally the leader, remember that?


----------



## Punkholic

My body is ready for Taker/Brock! :mark:


----------



## Punked Up

Stad said:


> Cena has a torn ACL, needs surgery. He's done for the next 8 months.



 Awful news if true. The injuries are really piling on for him, I'm guessing after he comes back it will only be PPV matches and the occasional RAW.


----------



## Amber B

TaylorFitz said:


> I would like to submit this match as proof that as individuals neither team is nearly as good as when they are together as a unit.


Pretty much.
Let the Shield have a small face run, let the fans start to like them and _then _have Ambrose turn on them. If they separate them now, there's still chance that they will sink- even Reigns.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

Natecore said:


> hey, its that guy that lost all those matches to HHH and needed a chair to beat the Big SHow.


They are tied idiot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Alim said:


> Unless it's Rollins and Harper


Repped for truth.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

yeah i have a torn acl atm, thats what my knee looking like with all the swelling


----------



## xD7oom

BiTCH!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Everyone talks about Reigns and Ambrose, but I feel that Rollins is _always_ overlooked, by fans and WWE alike...


Reigns vs Ambrose vs Rollins, USA title match at WM30


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos

Slider575 said:


> So is Wyatt working with Cena or are they working with the Shield at WM30, seems a bit unclear but I would love to see Wyatts/Shield again that match was fantastic at EC


I think tonight was a one off due to Cena's injury.. We will find out who Bray will be feuding with when they know more of Cena's condition i think.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Leon Knuckles said:


> rollins reminds me of jeff hardy but smarter and more accurate.


And will probably never be seen walking through the woods with a goofy voice and mask.


----------



## Dopeeey

Alright Brock is coming/Taker Most curious to see what happens! :cheer


----------



## chargebeam

JESSIE PINKMAN AT RAW! WHAT!


----------



## KingLobos

Hopefully Cena follows in the Rock's footsteps and comes back as a heel after a knee injury.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Stad

Need for speed star?? you mean breaking bad star? lol


----------



## BarneyArmy

Where are all the Undertaker smilies at?


----------



## The Absolute

Aaron Paul! Yeah bitch!


----------



## Stone Hot

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG Jessie!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX

WTF AARON PAUL!?


----------



## Lok

LESNAR BABY!


----------



## Poe7

Imagine if there's no Taker?

What a carcrash of a show if so 

Poor reaction for Brock too.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Jesse Pinkman, Bitch!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

KuroNeko said:


> It sucks how Lesnar isn't even that exciting anymore.


Fuck off and go yell yes yes with all the sheep crowd


----------



## Captain Edd

JESSE ON RAW :lol


----------



## INFERN0

cant wait for that


----------



## Aboutreika18

KuroNeko said:


> It sucks how Lesnar isn't even that exciting anymore.


Speaks volumes of how terribly he's been booked since returning.

He should have been coming into this WM as an unstoppable, undefeatable beast.


----------



## AnalBleeding

AARON PAUL!!!!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

fuck off lesnar.


----------



## finalnight

Oh that's smart make the Chicago crowd even angrier with no name celebrity guest host

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Rock Obama

yea bitch!!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Fucking lel. That guy is going to get eaten alive by the Chicago crowd.


----------



## cl_theo

That was awesome goldust paint face


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

YEAH! SCIENCE JESSE PINKMAN BITCH! :jesse


----------



## Derek

Raw in Chicago next week? No Punk and they might actually riot.


----------



## etched Chaos

Uh, Aaron Paul is going to get shit on so much next week.


----------



## Black

DA FREAK IS BACK


----------



## pagi

Finally..Jesse Pinkman has come back to Monday Night Raw.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Eat sleep conquer repeat


----------



## rocknblues81

The marks get what they want and they still chant for wrestlers that are either not there or wrestlers that have passed away.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Jesse on Raw? :mark:

I hate all this guest host shit but I'm up for this.


----------



## larrydavidcape

JESSE


----------



## Punkholic

BROCK! :mark:


----------



## El_Absoluto

InTheAirTonight said:


> They are tied idiot


Actually Lesnar won 2-1


----------



## Ham and Egger

Aaron Paul is gonna be on Raw, BITCH! :jay2


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Raw is Pinkman. Interesting. I'm okay with that.


----------



## y2j4lyf

BRAAAAACK


----------



## jacobdaniel

What's up with the carpet/table in the ring?


----------



## dan the marino

Just what this Road to Wrestlemania needed right now. Another guest host.


----------



## Emotion Blur

WWE is genius. Hoping to silence the Punk chants by getting someone from Breaking Bad :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

WWE HIM, BITCH! :jesse


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

The real Animal, Brock Lesnar.


----------



## chargebeam

finalnight said:


> Oh that's smart make the Chicago crowd even angrier with *no name* celebrity guest host


WHAT?


----------



## Lok

MAN IM READY!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Where the hell is Heymans ponytail!!


----------



## ACSplyt

Shit's about to get real :heyman


----------



## SP103

You wanna do it? :cheer


----------



## TripleG

Cue Undertaker for their big finisher fest match. 

Nice to know Lesnar won his last three matches and looked like a beast just so he could be fed to the Streak.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Heyman Strut > Vinny Mac strut :draper2


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Brock Lesnar comes back to no reaction. I think WWE should seriously reconsider having a 3-hour Raw. Those people have been cheering for probably about 4 hours now. They're probably cheered out.


----------



## Black

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Thank You Based Brock. :'D


----------



## TJC93

How can you tell him not to tear anything up then put a table in front of him!


----------



## Geeee

Aaron Paul to be in the WM celebrity match?


----------



## Bushmaster

Amber B said:


> Reigns is not ready to be on his own yet. Sorry.


He isn't at all. He has improved alot but still not even close to being ready. Shield look like they'll be breaking up very soon so that's not good for him unless he'll continue to team with Rollins.


----------



## Chan Hung

Gotta love Lesnar....getting ready to JOB to Taker at Mania


----------



## Banez

His name is Paul Heyman? I had no idea!


----------



## xD7oom

Taker coming up :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx

TJC93 said:


> Fuck this crowd how are they not popping for this


They've been there for 4 hours, and sat through a lot of shit. 3 hour shows with a taping before hand are just too long.


----------



## cmiller4642

Triple threat with Brock Lesnar added to save?


----------



## Saint Dick

Headliner said:


> There's no way Cena doesn't have a match at Mania.


What kind of a statement is that? If his knee is fucked he's gonna work Mania?? I know guys work through injuries but if it's a serious one that may not be possible.


----------



## KingLobos

Bork Lazer is so fucking hliarous.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Emotion Blur said:


> WWE is genius. Hoping to silence the Punk chants by getting someone from Breaking Bad :lmao



The guy is gonna get booed out of the building. The crowd will be so CM Punk hungry it won't even be funny.


----------



## 260825

Paul Heyman's passive ability, is he is immune to "WHAT" chants.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lesnar always gets me hype. Like I'm mean mugging and shoulder shrugging and shit. :lenny :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16

Paul speaks truth


----------



## Aficionado

I wonder if Heyman reminds Aaron Paul of Saul Goodman.


----------



## Lok

We agree Paul, at least I do!


----------



## INFERN0

I agree with Paul


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Stad said:


> Cena has a torn ACL, needs surgery. He's done for the next 8 months.












:jose


----------



## Punkholic

So ready for Taker! :mark:


----------



## Amber B

ZOMG TAKER IS SO UNDER THE TABLE.

SPOOKY MAGIC!!!


----------



## Chin Musik

Geeee said:


> Aaron Paul to be in the WM celebrity match?[/QUOTEPPau]Paul>>> Arquette(speilling)


----------



## hng13

Punked Up said:


> Awful news if true. The injuries are really piling on for him, I'm guessing after he comes back it will only be PPV matches and the occasional RAW.


It's definitely disappointing, but not surprising. His schedule and the way he works non-stop had to catch up with him eventually.


----------



## finalnight

Would much rather have Brock than Batista.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Derek

whoever/Lesnar would be so much better than Orton/Batista


----------



## FITZ

Alim said:


> Unless it's Rollins and Harper


They are both amazing. But when they are with their teams they are even better.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

JoMoxRKO said:


> Where the hell is Heymans ponytail!!


It sadly passed away a while ago. Such a tragic loss for this great industry of ours.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

rocknblues81 said:


> The marks get what they want and they still chant for wrestlers that are either not there or wrestlers that have passed away.


Yeah, smarks of the last 3 years are easily the worst wrestling fans in history. They cheer for uncool wrestlers and they themselves are not cool at all.


----------



## TripleG

Can Undertaker just come out so we can fade to black.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

taker :mark:


----------



## Allur

Just give Brock the title pls


----------



## y2j4lyf

GONG


----------



## Chan Hung

Lesnar should face the champ at Mania


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> ZOMG TAKER IS SO UNDER THE TABLE.
> 
> SPOOKY MAGIC!!!


*BE QUIET!*
:lol


----------



## BoundForMania

I am gonna be so underwhelmed by this Taker Lesnar fued


----------



## TJC93

Brock is so unintentionally hilarious


----------



## Mainboy

Jesse next week on Raw!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Wow! 2 years since his return and only one good feud (Punk).


----------



## INFERN0

oh here we go, undertaker.

If he can name anyone name fricking orton


----------



## pagi

boring.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Brock Lesnar is a legend


----------



## Phillies3:16

If undertaker does in fact appear his entrance will take the entire over run


----------



## Con27

CONQUERED!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Good...Lesnar wants the TITLE not Taker!!! (Y) (Y)


----------



## Punkholic

I'm going to mark out so hard for Taker! :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy

Wheres the Undertaker smilies?


----------



## TJC93

Not a bad reasoning for going for the streak


----------



## Pip-Man

Brock being underwhelming and undercooked


----------



## KaineSpawnX

GONGUERED!


----------



## ABrown

this Heyman promo :banderas

"that's how they get you"


----------



## sharkboy22

Hard to believe he had a feud with Show just one month ago.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## finalnight

heyman doing a great job blocking the crowd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

He won't conquer the takers streak

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

heyman is repeating himself..


----------



## MECCA1

Imagine what reaction Bryan would get if he could deliver promo's the way Heyman can..


----------



## xD7oom

Can't wait.......


----------



## sheepgonewild

inb4 table is a casket


----------



## y2j4lyf

BarneyArmy said:


> Wheres the Undertaker smilies?


:taker :taker :taker :taker :taker


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Eat
Sleep
PISS
Repeat


----------



## Chan Hung

Brock wants the TITLE....not TAKER lol


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

:taker


----------



## The Absolute

Guess who's back? I mean most of us called it. BUT STILL!! :mark:


----------



## Vyer

Yes!


----------



## holt_hogan

Paul Heyman would make a great trial lawyer.


----------



## chargebeam

There he is.


----------



## Headliner

Here we go!


----------



## Poe7

GONG


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## JoMoxRKO

YAAA


----------



## Lok

THAT FUCKING GONG! DOES IT TO ME EVERYTIME!


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Con27

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16

Goosebumps!!


----------



## TJC93

Fuuuuuck my heart actually went


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Enter the UNDERTAKERRRR


----------



## Allur

Even this seems lackluster. ugh


----------



## King Gimp

FUCK YEAH!!!! UNDERTAKER!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyR10

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Captain Edd

AND FINALLY :mark:


----------



## Black

THE DEADMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt

UNDERTAKER!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: :taker :mark: :taker :mark: :taker :mark:


----------



## finalnight

OH FUCK YEAH ITS ON.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Leather Rebel

CONQUERED!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Finally!!!


----------



## Punkholic

THE UNDERTAKER!!!!! :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel

:brock :heyman :taker


----------



## Born of Osiris

Sigh... it's okay I guess.


----------



## iKingAces

How predictable....

Now for the stare down and WM point at time.


----------



## dan the marino

AWWWWWWWW YEEEAAAAAAAAAAAH :lel


----------



## KuritaDavion

oh my god, the shock. the surprise.


----------



## legendfan97

Just crap my pants. Oh shoot!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:mark:


----------



## Burzo

UNDERTAKER!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

man that gong always sends chills up my spine


----------



## LateTrain27

The GOAT returns. :mark::mark::mark:


Too bad he's been wasted on Brock Lesnar. unk2


----------



## y2j4lyf

HERE WE GO GUYS :mark:


----------



## Amber B

The fuck is Taker challenging people though?


----------



## Kratosx23

Brock vs Taker confirmed. All the shitty Mania matches lining up just as expected. Do not buy the WWE Network, everyone.


----------



## cmiller4642

Brock should end the streak just for the lulz


----------



## Chan Hung

So it was made clear Brock wants the title..but here comes Taker lol


----------



## xD7oom

Holy shit :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

WOOOOOO


----------



## INFERN0

Not even marking. Dont care at all tbh


----------



## Hawkke

Motherhuggin goosebumps man.. Goose bumps.


----------



## Arcade

YES!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

'TAKER IS BACK!


----------



## Honey Bucket




----------



## alejbr4

so mania is going to be a bunch of matches predicted or leaked from august......


----------



## Prayer Police

Lesnar should fight for the title.
It's not believable they'll let Brock beat the streak.


----------



## AnalBleeding

dat ministry of darkness goatee!!


----------



## Clique

This match is going to tear the roof off the Superdome.


----------



## Gwilt

That Ministry look!


----------



## Phillies3:16

WITH THE MINISTRY LOOK


----------



## pagi

Dat Ministry beard!


----------



## BoundForMania

Ministry Taker !?!?!


----------



## Stad

BROCK GONNA BREAK THE STREAK.


----------



## BarneyR10

american bad ass pleasse!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

YES HE KEPT DA GOATEE


----------



## TripleG

The Undertaker is back...just in time for Mania again!

I am like so totally shocked that he's returned in February for like the 4th year in a row!


----------



## Headliner

Amber B said:


> The fuck is Taker challenging people though?


Right. People should be challenging him. But maybe he's still not over Brock constantly beating him in 02 and 03.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Taker rocking that Ministry beard :mark:


----------



## ABrown

OH SHIT! Ministry of Darkness goatee Taker :mark:


----------



## KingLobos

Ministry Goatee


----------



## Poe7

I fucking love The Undertaker.


----------



## brandiexoxo

The Ministry look! Awesome!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## etched Chaos

Marking so hard, but they should've saved this for next week, for a truly epic crowd.


----------



## Born of Osiris

DAT FUCKING BEARD THOUGH.


----------



## finalnight

Rocking that ministry look.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Ministry of Darkness beard! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp

MINISTRY BEARD!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung

-- The title match of Orton and Batista even buried by Heyman :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Demoslasher

THe Goat...nothing less


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Oh man! He has the ministry goatee! That shit is intimidating


----------



## Lok

Rocking that Goth-taker chin beard! Love it!


----------



## Allur

Ministry look is nice though


----------



## Pronk25

Allur said:


> Even this seems lackluster. ugh


well when you know what's gonna happen..


----------



## KuritaDavion

Nice of Taker to wear the goth prom dress/hoodie combo tonight.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Just can't get hyped for this feud, so lackluster as we know Taker will win.


----------



## TJC93

Props to Taker for agreeing to a Brock match


----------



## checkcola

alejbr4 said:


> so mania is going to be a bunch of matches predicted or leaked from august......


If Cena is injured... Shield/Wyatts rematch


----------



## Honey Bucket

Taker with that Ministry Of Darkness beard. bama


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Oh snap, he's sporting the Satan goatee from his Ministry days! :O


----------



## Y2-Jerk

that beard :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Taker on that Ministry shit. :lenny


----------



## LateTrain27

I literally only just now noticed the Ministry of Darkness goatee.


----------



## Chrome

Ministry goatee :mark:


----------



## JamesK

Ministry beard :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Absolute

Lesnar's not breaking the streak though. If HHH didn't do it, nobody will.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Taker walking at Great Khali speed. :kobe9


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

:lmao at brock with his hands over his mouth the fuck is that


----------



## y2j4lyf

Lesnar covering up his mouth :lmao 

Gotta love Bork


----------



## xD7oom

:mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory

UNDERTAKER :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BarneyR10

someone get the old man a wheel chair please!


----------



## Punkholic

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Velvet onion

Allur said:


> Even this seems lackluster. ugh


don't fucking watch it then if everything is "lackluster"

Just cannot win sometimes


----------



## CesaroSection

What a load of fucking predictable bullshit. Show should've happened the other way around because it has died a slow death since the Cesaro match. Wyatt/Reigns should've been produced way better and with a much faster pace. Who the fuck puts that type of match together for the last match of the show?

Apart from Hogan's return this has been pretty terrible. Too predictable.


----------



## finalnight

Like the mma glove closeup.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642

I have a feeling this is going to be the show closer based on Batista's reactions. No way they let Orton and Batista close WM 30. Brock and Taker is a big match


----------



## Bubba Chuck

If only Taker came out with the Ministry of Darkness theme along with the beard :banderas


----------



## Amber B

I need this in my life again.


----------



## Alicenchains

Taking that Just for Men


----------



## theatb

Still love seeing Taker every time he comes out, he never gets old to me


----------



## H




----------



## autechrex

What's the point of this? Brock isn't really going to benefit from looking good and almost beating UT, he's just gonna look worse for losing yet again.


----------



## alejbr4

The Brown Horatio said:


> Just can't get hyped for this feud, so lackluster as we know Taker will win.


so true, havent been excited for a taker match in yrs....bunch of kickouts then he wins meh, the rest of this card is meh for mania


----------



## Ungratefulness

AAAAAAAAAAaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm marking so hard right now, punching the air, kinda hurting my arms Jesus Christ I will never stop marking so hard for Taker!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmp487

Dat Ministry of Darkness goatee. Shit just got real.


----------



## ikarinokami

wow this is one of the worse wrestlemania cards ever


----------



## Angels Will Fall

loving the beard


----------



## Arcade

Lesnar is just as shocked as we are about Taker returning to his Ministry look.


----------



## Captain Edd

:banderas


----------



## Gwilt

His Ministry look still scares the shit out of me to this day. Gave me nightmares as a kid.


----------



## Poe7

He looks scary.


----------



## MisterAntony

Cue a Tombstone to Lesnar, followed by a return of CM Punk giving a GTS to Undertaker, and then the lights go out again, only to reveal a baseball bat in the middle of the ring...lmao

:lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy

Taker looks good from the recent photo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

dem eyes under the hood


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Sting vs Taker never happening at this point.


----------



## Amber B

He is serving Ministry of Darkness realness with that eyeliner and just for me beard combo.


----------



## thegockster

I can see brock ending the streak


----------



## Born of Osiris

He looks like a fucking assassin :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

I don't know how to feel about this. We all know that Undertaker will not lose, and I don't like the idea of Lesnar doing the jobb to a superstar that doesn't really need it.


----------



## finalnight

Lawler there is no reason for you to be speaking.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Omg


----------



## Lord Wolfe

YES!!!


----------



## CesaroSection

Velvet onion said:


> don't fucking watch it then if everything is "lackluster"
> 
> Just cannot win sometimes


It COULD have been so much fucking better than this.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

Now we need Mideon and Viscera back


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Wanna do it?


----------



## Snapdragon

Lesnar is short as fuck


----------



## alejbr4

wwe paying brock a lot of money to lose on ppv


----------



## AnalBleeding

im literally cumming


----------



## bmp487

Da ministry of darkness goatee! Shit just got real.


----------



## SP103

Say it.. Say it!! YOU WANNA DO IT???


----------



## Honey Bucket

Taker looks fucking sinister as all hell, goddamn.


----------



## Con27

You wanna do it?


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Stad




----------



## TripleG

Return, staredown, point or look up to Mania sign. 

Undertaker Mania build up complete!


----------



## birthday_massacre

InTheAirTonight said:


> Now we need Mideon and Viscera back


Too bad Visera just died


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Taker's going to need two years off after a match with Lesnar.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Giving Taker a contract :lol


----------



## PowerandGlory

come up with something else. the looking at the sign to start the feud is fucking stupid


----------



## Amber B

Taker and HHH's subsequent return entrances to signify their match at Mania still takes the cake, though.


----------



## dafo93

GNR4LIFE said:


> Wanna do it?


:lmao:clap


----------



## BarneyR10

someone get this old ma off the ring.. fuck taker


----------



## Vyer

KuroNeko said:


> He looks like a fucking assassin :lol


----------



## jacobdaniel

Sign the damn contract! :brock


----------



## etched Chaos

At least we won't have a shitty Raw dedicated to the contract signing.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Paul's already got that "aw fuck not again" look.


----------



## Gwilt

Lesnar might kill Taker at Wrestlemania. Literally.


----------



## holt_hogan

InTheAirTonight said:


> Now we need Mideon and Viscera back


Don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## sharkboy22

Wait....what....since when did the contract become for a match with Taker?


----------



## KingLobos

Ministry of Darkness was always the best undertaker look.


----------



## SP103

Purple Pen taunting.


----------



## The Absolute

Now take that pen and shove it up his ass, Taker.


----------



## Chan Hung

not that it matters but this matchup/signing seems so rushed lmfao


----------



## The One Man Gang

thegockster said:


> I can see brock ending the streak


 :ti


----------



## pagi

Through the motherfucking table!


----------



## xD7oom

Ndjhgahshshshhgagaywy


----------



## checkcola

Follow this up with a Batista/Orton contract signing... :ti


----------



## KaineSpawnX

The pen is mightier than the sword.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Taker should sign it in his own blood.


----------



## Prayer Police

He signed it............with Brock's blood!!!!!!


----------



## Blood Bath

Holy Shit


----------



## leon79

Whos yard is it


----------



## cmiller4642

BAH GAWD THE DEADMAN CHOKESLAMED THE NEXT BIG THING STRAIGHT TO HELL


----------



## Black

CHOKESLAM


----------



## killacamt

holy fuck


----------



## y2j4lyf

OH MAH GAWD GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY THAT KILLED HIM


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lmao

Poor Brock.

fpalm


----------



## Headliner

Oh shit. I wasn't expecting physical contact this early!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight

Ok that was fucking awesome.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16

TAKER DONT PLAY NO SHIT


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

Guy in the front slippin on his track suit like a boss


----------



## Stad

:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Jesus Christ! Stabbing is not PG, 'Taker! D:


----------



## etched Chaos

FUCK! Taker looks fucking menacing!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

BAH GAWD KING HES BROKEN IN HALF


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

I know it wasn't going to happen, but the ABA taker fits this feud perfectly.


----------



## sharkboy22

That was not PG!

Meh, I really don't give a fuck tbh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: :mark: :mark: :wall :banderas :lenny :durant3


----------



## theatb

He's such a badass


----------



## jacobdaniel

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Taker should sign it in his own blood.


Nah, with Lesnar's blood!


----------



## cindel25

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

THAT MY TAKER!!


----------



## TripleG

And he's already emasculated Lesnar....why even have the match now?


----------



## KuritaDavion

My god does Taker look like the old meth head in the trailer park.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Taker with the brohawk & a goatee = Thug shit. :mark:


----------



## Lok

Oh BABY! LOVE IT!


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

Brock has 0% chance of ending the streak. If Cena was where he was 4 years ago id give him a shot, but even now what would the point be? Theres no one on the roster who deserves it and no one who would truly benefit from it enough to justify not being able to sell 25-0 DVDs and shit


----------



## The Absolute

Lol that pen shanking was pretty dark for PG television though. That holy shit chant was sort of warranted.


----------



## Amber B

A "holy shit" chant..for that :ti
These basic bitches in the crowd :ti



Unless the "holy shit" chant was for the shanking.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

That just saved this whole raw.... I love you Mark Calaway


----------



## Joseph92

That is a pretty scary look the Undertaker has going on now!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

sorry not even takers goatee can save this wm.


----------



## TJC93

What did Lesnar do to piss him off


----------



## xD7oom

This is fuckng awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allur

He didn't sign the contract. Maybe he wants HHH again.


----------



## Hawkke

Now that is how you fucking end a road to Wrestlemania Raw!
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Con27

Damn! That was awesome. :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

TripleG said:


> And he's already emasculated Lesnar....why even have the match now?


This. I guess more burial at Mania for Lesnar :$


----------



## Stone CM Rollins

Woohooo!!!! Undertaker! Take that Brock!!!


----------



## TOM MADISON

THIS IS THE MAIN EVENT!

Assassin Taker looks better than previous years!!!

I'm way more hype for it now! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi

YOU WANNA DO IT?

WE DOING IT BABY


----------



## darkguy

I hope this match is a ladder match


----------



## brandiexoxo

Amber B said:


> A "holy shit" chant..for that :ti
> These basic bitches in the crowd :ti


Fucking this!! Came just to post that!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Wow, Taker looks more intimidating than he has in the past 15 years, and that's saying something for the Deadman. That goatee honest to god looks great on him now that he doesn't have the hair. 

Man Taker vs Lesnar, that is epic shit.


----------



## Chrome

Okay that was pretty awesome. :lol


----------



## Nolo King

Nice to see Damien Demento back.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Please let this be Undertaker's last wrestlemania.


----------



## Blood Bath

See you in 2 weeks Taker


----------



## Fenice

Pen spot made it for me.


----------



## AnalBleeding

amazing ending


----------



## Poe7

Undertaker saved it

THIS IS 2014


----------



## Lok

Lesnar v. Taker' Official!


----------



## Black

Taker is still the GOAT.


----------



## Leather Rebel

TJC93 said:


> What did Lesnar do to piss him off


He was supossed to be his friend. :batista3


----------



## iKingAces

This match may save WM30...


----------



## TJC93

'Lesnar vs Taker, the collision!' FUCK OFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Demoslasher

Seriously...goose bumps all over, and he did not have to say a word...the greatest ever


----------



## El_Absoluto

I thought Brock was the one putting Taker trough the table.

This only make the next streak rival look lik a pussy.


----------



## Flawless Victory

UNDERTAKER WILL ALWAYS...ALWAYS BE THE FUCKING MAN!!!!!!!! IDGAF IF HE'S 100. I LOVE THAT MAN!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## LateTrain27

Well, I completely marked out here.


----------



## Vårmakos

PENS 2 HANDS


----------



## 3ddie93

A bit disappointing there.


----------



## SP103

Arrive.
Stab.
Leave.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Chan Hung said:


> This. I guess more burial at Mania for Lesnar :$


:StephenA2


----------



## Arcade

Very good Raw tonight.


----------



## Slider575

Jesus Undertaker gives me chills, absolutely legendary


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Undertaker the GOAT. How can you not like?

Bootista/Orton can go fuck itself if there's no Bryan involved


----------



## ShaWWE

Now that's how you sign a contract.


----------



## LKRocks

NOW THE ROAD TO CHICAGO BEGINS


----------



## gamegenie

Where's Sting?


----------



## LigerJ81

Taker Aint playing


----------



## Bushmaster

Gotta say that segment was awesome, Taker stabbing Brock :lmao 

Still not super excited for the match though :draper2


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Chan Hung said:


> This. I guess more burial at Mania for Lesnar :$


Because BROCK LESNAR is being buried right. That's why he has one of the lightest schedules while also being payed some of the most money.

:ti


----------



## Black_Power

TJC93 said:


> What did Lesnar do to piss him off


He looked at him crossways!


----------



## JamesK

From WWECreativeHumor

The fans in Green Bay have gone nuts for The Undertaker & Hulk Hogan because in Wisconsin it's still 1991 :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic

Loved that ending! :mark:


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

genocide_cutter said:


> Please let this be Undertaker's last wrestlemania.


Fuck off you fuck


----------



## Bubba Chuck

genocide_cutter said:


> Please let this be Undertaker's last wrestlemania.


Nope. He has Golden Boy :cena2 to deal with


----------



## Uerfer

Weak. Taker looks so old.

And I fucking hate Lesnar getting buried to shit like this.


----------



## xD7oom

Show opening = 10/10
Show ending = 10/10


----------



## The One Man Gang

Taker/Lesnar pretty much HAS to be the main event at this point. 

following it up with Orton/Batista would be a shame


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

Fucking choppy stream, what did Taker do exactly?


----------



## Nolo King

That was an abysmal RAW as expected.

Zoned out through most of it.

Definitely not putting a penny towards Wrestlemania.


----------



## Redzero

UNDER fucking TAKER :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## finalnight

Punk just came back and attacked taker on the wwe network, lol jk.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

sharkboy22 said:


> Wait....what....since when did the contract become for a match with Taker?


"Open contract"


----------



## BoundForMania

Lesnars win/loss ratio is going to be a joke since coming back.


----------



## [email protected]

Hope Taker can handle a Lesnar match. That dude works a very very tight match. Not really feeling anything else on Mania so far. I'll tune in for this match alone.


----------



## RATED R RULES

Can't beat a good stabbing on PGTV. Not a complaint mind. BY GAWD TAKER LOOKS BADASS.


----------



## Black Jesus

genocide_cutter said:


> Please let this be Undertaker's last wrestlemania.


:bigdave


----------



## gaz0301

Allur said:


> He didn't sign the contract. Maybe he wants HHH again.


You mean a Bryan burial, and ending the streak?!!!

:hhh2:hhh2:hhh2

TIME TO PLAY THE GAAAAAAAME!


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

Undertaker vs. Hogan in murderball match


----------



## The Absolute

That was a good ending. I mean we all knew he was coming, yet we still marked out like little girls. Lesnar/Taker should be a brutal match.


----------



## hardyorton

SoupBro said:


> Gotta say that segment was awesome, Taker stabbing Brock :lmao
> 
> Still not super excited for the match though :draper2


I think it's the fact we know Taker will win, which is one of the problems with the streak.


----------



## ggd

Amazing episode of Raw. Really enjoyed that!


----------



## killacamt

Nolo King said:


> That was an abysmal RAW as expected.
> 
> Zoned out through most of it.
> 
> Definitely not putting a penny towards Wrestlemania.



even if Khali headlined it???


----------



## KingLobos

The Lord of Darkness has returned.......BUT BALD!


----------



## Headliner

*HOW THE FUCK IS LESNAR GETTING BURIED SOMEONE FUCKING EXPLAIN?*


----------



## Punkholic

And Raw is in Chicago next week! Should be a hot crowd!


----------



## cmcabana

now its time for RAW backstage. I am liking the network so far


----------



## markdeez33

Undertaker segment was perfection, I had chills


----------



## Honey Bucket

unDASHING said:


> PENS 2 HANDS


I had to do a double take and make sure it didn't say what I thought you said.

However, what I thought you _did _say is more apt judging by some of the reactions.


----------



## *Eternity*

unDASHING said:


> PENS 2 HANDS


Undertaker's motto right there. :taker


----------



## KaineSpawnX

:cole3 That was the Undertaker's signature.
Yes, the chokeslam is his... oh. Oh, you meant the contract.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Headliner said:


> *HOW THE FUCK IS LESNAR GETTING BURIED SOMEONE FUCKING EXPLAIN?*


This forum is full of drama queens. :genius


----------



## Ungratefulness

JESUS CHRIST I LOVE UNDERTAKER I WAS MARKING SO HARD, PUNCHING THE AIR, SHOUTING, HURTING MY ARMS I DOUBT ILL EVER BE ABLE TO STOP MARKING WHENEVER HE COMES BACK JUST COMPLETE AWESOMENESS THE ONLY GUY WHO CAN OVERSHADOW CURRENT DANIEL BRYAN IN A SHOW THE PHENOM AAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

gaz0301 said:


> You mean a Bryan burial, and ending the streak?!!!
> 
> :hhh2:hhh2:hhh2
> 
> TIME TO PLAY THE GAAAAAAAME!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO

So Cena vs undertaker WM 31 retirement match?


----------



## legendfan97

I think it was known that Undertaker was WWE's wild card of saving WM30. I said it when they screw up RR ppv. 

I said if I was Undertaker, "Why do I have to save WWE after a crappy ppv (RR 2014 No Daniel, Batista winning, etc)"


----------



## checkcola

In case people missed it:


----------



## TJC93

RATED R RULES said:


> Can't beat a good stabbing on PGTV. Not a complaint mind. BY GAWD TAKER LOOKS BADASS.


You are allowed some amount of violence on PG


----------



## dan the marino

That ending was pretty friggen awesome. I'm a bit disappointed in no Sting/Taker but a Lesnar match is 2nd best. 

Everything else was pretty much awful. It's hard to believe we're on the final stretch to Wrestlemania here. And now Cena might be missing some time... not that I'm complaining but it's definitely a hit to WMs' star power.


----------



## jcmmnx

That was pretty cool, but it's getting hard to care about a match when both guys will disappear for 6 months to a year afterwards.


----------



## Chan Hung

It's obvious Taker is winning at Mania..but nonetheless...this match will be the MOTN i bet...


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

:taker vs :brock will be the best WMXXX match for sure. I'd much rather see that than rton2 vs :bigdave or :HHH2:buried:bryan3


----------



## chargebeam

Will they air the dark match on Backstage Pass?


----------



## Punkholic

Some people are saying Lesnar is getting buried? REALLY?! fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

WM still has a way to go before becoming anywhere near decent. Though, Taker stabbing Brock is definitely a moment to remember :lol

That's some dark shit for PG.


----------



## kokepepsi

Brock still selling
!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## markdeez33

LMAO @ the pen still in Brock's hand on Backstage Pass


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Honestly; even though everyone expected Taker to come out, I thought that ending was awesome. 'Taker looked badass and this match has the makings to be a great one.


----------



## Arcade

LOL. Brock is still laid out on the post show.


----------



## cmiller4642

Watching the Backstage Pass on the Network holy fuck Lesnar sold that chokeslam like a boss. He's still laying unconscious in the ring lol


----------



## Duberry

Holy Fuck i just got goosebumps........





Aaron Paul on RAW!!

:jesse


----------



## Clique

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Fucking choppy stream, what did Taker do exactly?


STABBED Lesnar in the hand with a pen and chokeslammed him through a table in the ring. I'm hyped for this fight!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

LOL @ people saying lesnar is buried. the same people that say "fuck this company" but still tune in every week AND bought the wwe network


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Brock's been getting "buried" ever since he came back. This is just them placing the body in the coffin.


----------



## KaineSpawnX

Punkholic said:


> Some people are saying Lesnar is getting buried? REALLY?! fpalm


I mean, that is what an undertaker does.


----------



## BoundForMania

Is there a place I can go to watch the after show ? I don't have the network the UK don't get it.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

Headliner said:


> *HOW THE FUCK IS LESNAR GETTING BURIED SOMEONE FUCKING EXPLAIN?*


Because he was only for the money. He should had never agreed to work with HHH. That ruined him.


----------



## Stone Hot

Im going to be meeting undertaker with the ministry look. So fuckin pumped


----------



## TommyRich

Seriously, who didn't see Taker getting over on Brock his first night back?


----------



## PowerandGlory

takers a puss. catching brock off guard like that


----------



## Poe7

Well I'm gonna be tired for work in the morning.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Watching the network. Brock still out on the table. Lol and the pen is sticking out
Of his hand


----------



## LigerJ81

Wow ppl are funny here with Lesnar getting buried ha


----------



## kokepepsi

ziggler can only get on the backstage show

FUCKING BUUUUUURIED


----------



## Lok

Well time for bed. G'night all!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Xavier Woods :lmao

Dem Police officers.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Dolph is such a jobber.


----------



## Uerfer

Fucking weak ass RAW. Expected plenty more.


The ending made no sense, Heyman going on and on about Brock's demands and not accepting WWE's contract, but suddenly they accept the contract because what Taker returned? WTH?.


----------



## Headliner

InTheAirTonight said:


> Because he was only for the money. He should had never agreed to work with HHH. That ruined him.


That has nothing to do with anything. Some clowns around here are claiming that Brock vs Taker means Lesnar is getting buried.

EXPLAIN CLOWNS.


----------



## ajmaf625

InTheAirTonight said:


> Because he was only for the money. He should had never agreed to work with HHH. That ruined him.


but Brock beat Triple H 2 of the 3 times they fought lol ....He beat him at Summerslam, lost at Mania, than beat him at Extreme Rules. How exactly has that ruined him?


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Leather Rebel

No Ziggler or Sandow again.


----------



## WhyMe123

Brock selling the shit out of tue chokeslam and penstab on the backstage pass on wwe network


----------



## TJC93

So is there dark matches on this post show


----------



## Pip-Man

:lmao Lesnar burial? CAPS 2 KEYBOARDS


----------



## NitroMark

was really hyped for this raw. besides the ending, overall disappointed tbh..


----------



## markdeez33

lmao Xavier Woods can't believe Undertaker stabbed Lesnar with a pen, with the police in the building pffffft


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm still reeling.

MOTHERFUCKERS, TAKER IS BACK! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

Not the best Raw, but the ending was interesting, at least to me. I'm looking forward to next week, especially since it's in Chicago and us Punk fans might get a treat.


----------



## LigerJ81

Penstabbed GTA Style son Undertaker said Fuck the PG


----------



## RATED R RULES

TJC93 said:


> You are allowed some amount of violence on PG


No I really liked it. Just surprised they went with it seeing how ultra-conservative they are these days :sad:

That said I thought that was such a disappointing Raw. Could have been 10 times that


----------



## Phillies3:16

TJC93 said:


> So is there dark matches on this post show


Sting just debuted on the post show. He is now wrestling Brodus clay


----------



## Alim

I marked for the Ministry of Darkness goatee


----------



## Eulonzo

Z. Kusano said:


> Undertaker the GOAT. How can you not like?


This. I honestly marked out so hard over his return. :mark:


----------



## El_Absoluto

LigerJ81 said:


> Wow ppl are funny here with Lesnar getting buried ha


No he wasn't buried, but we all know there is no chance in hell Lesnar will break the streak. And todays segment proves it.

I know they will have another classic at WM but putting Lesnar as beast that dominated Taker thru the RTWM would've being slighty smarter as you put Brock as an actual threat.

Oh well Taker is Taker, the streak is the streak and the WWE (sigh) is the WWE.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Should have used the Ministry theme.

Also.. I missed a bit of the show, but I didn't see SHIT on Viscera's death.


----------



## TJC93

Phillies3:16 said:


> Sting just debuted on the post show. He is now wrestling Brodus clay



If you're gonna troll at least make sure i'm not actually watching it first


----------



## Ham and Egger

Taker really doesn't do anything for me. Can't say I'm hyped with Taker/Brock.


----------



## markdeez33

Ministry goat


----------



## Chan Hung

I dont think anyone believes Lesnar is winning at Mania, do they? :kobe9


----------



## jcmmnx

Rowan needs to make that leg lock his finisher and call it the Kryptonite clutch.


----------



## Uerfer

ajmaf625 said:


> but Brock beat Triple H 2 of the 3 times they fought lol ....He beat him at Summerslam, lost at Mania, than beat him at Extreme Rules. How exactly has that ruined him?


Because to IWC, anything HHH is involved in, is automatically ruined. Its even more idiotic when you think about the fact Triple H is the one who gave Brock his biggest win thus far since his return to WWE, at summerslam.


----------



## Hawkke

So this does leave me curious of something. With the post show going on live from now on, will there still post show dark matches? If so, will they stay dark matches or will they start actually showing some of them on the network I wonder.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Ham and Egger said:


> Taker really doesn't do anything for me. Can't say I'm hyped with Taker/Brock.


Same here except Taker and Brock don't do anything for me. This WM is 3 boring part timers that should go away. Batista, Lesnar, and Taker.


----------



## Da MastaMind

2/10 Raw. All the matches sucked and were boring. Batista was terrible again. Mania looks like crap except for Taker VS. Lesnar. Was going to give this Raw 0/10 but the ending added 2 points. Fuck this shit fpalm


----------



## markdeez33

Stupid, stupid single leg


----------



## Phillies3:16

So yeah. Cena injury seems legit.


----------



## Pip-Man

Punkholic said:


> Not the best Raw, but the ending was interesting, at least to me. I'm looking forward to next week, especially since it's in Chicago and us* Punk fans might get a treat*.


----------



## cmiller4642

Cena injury is a work


----------



## x78

Weak show. I really didn't enjoy any of it apart from Bryan's promo and Ambrose's brief appearances. It seems like they always follow up a shitty PPV with a great Raw and a great PPV with a shitty Raw.


----------



## markdeez33

John Cena is refusing an MRI lol WTF


----------



## RATED R RULES

:bosh5 That chokeslam though. And that pen. Just gotta love the Undertaker. Marking for his return as always


----------



## TJC93

Refusing an MRI, okay it's worked


----------



## kokepepsi

lol they didn't get a dark match
everyone left


----------



## Omega_VIK

I missed Raw. How was it?


----------



## Hawkke

Phillies3:16 said:


> Sting just debuted on the post show. He is now wrestling Brodus clay


Stinger Splash into a mother hugging table! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm sorry but I laugh at people who are shitting on Taker's return and are being so critical.


----------



## cmiller4642

lol at Hogan 

LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING RENEE! 

Mean Gene should be on the post show


----------



## FlemmingLemming

TJC93 said:


> Refusing an MRI, okay it's worked


On a side note, the doctor has pretty good mic skills.


----------



## x78

Ham and Egger said:


> Taker really doesn't do anything for me. Can't say I'm hyped with Taker/Brock.


I'm so sick of him wrestling part-timers. Lesnar vs Taker is boring as fuck, there's no way Lesnar is going to break the streak, the whole thing is just a huge waste of time and a terrible misuse of both guys. Part-timers should never feud with one another, this is why I hate WM season. Taker was great last year working with Punk and The Shield, Lesnar was great working with Punk, put them up against new stars and it would be fantastic, instead we get predictable 'dream matches' that do nothing for the product and just take away spots from younger guys.


----------



## The Philosopher

Fucking heel crowd was pissing me off. Literally just copying the same chants from the post-WM Raw last year.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I like the last segment, but doesn't hype me for the match. I don't blame Taker or Lesnar, but the idea of ending the streak is so impossible that is boring. The only one that can be interesting to face Taker is the Golden Boy. :cena


----------



## Joker King

Brock Lesnar :buried already by a 78yr old man. Great job morons! How is anyone going to take this feud seriously? 

_FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!_


----------



## RyanPelley

Taker's Ministry beard :mark


----------



## budtoka420

when brock was in ufc everyone was creaming there pants for lesnar vs taker lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

refusing an mri lol thats pathetic


----------



## Eulonzo

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Sting vs Taker never happening at this point.


As it shouldn't.


----------



## markdeez33

LMAO Brock selling that hand


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:mark: :mark: :mark:

THAT WAS AWESOME! DAT TAKER RETURN! DAT MINISTRY GOATEE! DAT PEN STAB! DAT CHOKESLAM THROUGH THE TABLE! DAT TAKER/BROCK WM30 MATCH! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Seriously, I'm hyped after that segment. Taker looks more evil and intimidating than ever.


----------



## TJC93

Lol this backstage fallout is shit everyone is refusing interviews


----------



## Fargerov

Didn't think i'd care about Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker but it's already far better than all the other feuds they seem to be building. 

dat ministry goatee


----------



## Headliner

So people aren't into Taker/Bork because Taker is going to win? And because it's two part timers? Pathetic. Part timers should only face big names at Mania and if it happens to be another part timer, so be it.


----------



## kokepepsi

backstage sucked
Only good was seeing brock selling like a god


----------



## Hawkke

Joker King said:


> Brock Lesnar :buried already by a 78yr old man. Great job morons! How is anyone going to take this feud seriously?
> 
> _FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!_


He
Was
Not
Buried
It's
Called
Build
Up

Maybe if it's posted in a different way it might get understood better.


----------



## TJC93

Headliner said:


> So people aren't into Taker/Bork because Taker is going to win? And because it's two part timers? Pathetic. Part timers should only face big names at Mania and if it happens to be another part timer, so be it.



Correct. Also Heyman will be there every week and Taker will be there most weeks


----------



## Joker King

I was really hoping WWE would place Lesnar as an equal to Taker in this feud, but ofcourse it can't done because we gotta protect the grandpa at any cost. :vince


----------



## finalnight

Vince's eyebrows look horrible

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## [email protected]

Backstage pass can't even get interviews? Going great folks.....


----------



## mike10dude

didn't they say that hogan would be on backstage pass


----------



## Kabraxal

Headliner said:


> So people aren't into Taker/Bork because Taker is going to win? And because it's two part timers? Pathetic. Part timers should only face big names at Mania and if it happens to be another part timer, so be it.


Or you know do the smart thing and build new stars.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

mike10dude said:


> didn't they say that hogan would be on backstage pass


Renee interviewed him.


----------



## Xist2inspire

It was the usual mixed bag Raw: 

-Wrestlemania is looking sad. So far there's three marquee matchups (Bryan/HHH, Taker/Lesnar, and Orton/Batista), and WWE's going to have a tough time building up interest for 2 of them. They *really* missed the boat on Taker/Lesnar by not having biker Taker come out. Anybody who knows anything about the Streak knows that Lesnar doesn't have a chance in hell of winning at WM. That means that you have to dial up the storyline aspects to a really high level in order to make the matchup interesting, it's why HBK/Taker worked so well, the hype was spot on. A feud based around Taker/Lesnar's UFC confrontation would've been the perfect way to drum up interest. As it stands now, I doubt the buildup will be much more than what we saw last year.

-So, where are all the _"Don't worry, they're going to put Bryan in a Triple Threat match against Orton and Batista you whiny marks!!!"_ people now? Because so far it's looking like WWE's sticking to the script after all. It's the better option, so I'm glad that they appear to be taking it.

-If Cena really can't go for WM, Shield/Wyatts II is a damn good backup plan, and probably a bigger and better deal than Cena/Wyatts. 

-Orton/Batista is going to be an absolute train wreck. The crowd doesn't care about Orton, and they hate Batista. I found it funny how they slipped an under-the-radar win to ADR as a sort of pat on the back for last night, lol.

-If they don't watch it, the former tag partner battle at WM will be Swagger/Cesaro, not Cody/Goldust.


----------



## Headliner

Kabraxal said:


> Or you know do the smart thing and build new stars.


That's not how you attempt to achieve max buys at Wrestlemania. You do that at any other PPV except Wrestlemania.


----------



## JC00

Need that Heyman looking back at Renee Young gif


----------



## Eulonzo

Jake Roberts said:


> This forum is full of drama queens. :genius


What else is new?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Besides Taker/Lesnar, is there else worth checking out?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Headliner said:


> That's not how you attempt to achieve max buys at Wrestlemania. You do that at any other PPV except Wrestlemania.



But they should use the other PPV to make stars and Wrestlemania to create and defining them. I don't have a problem with Taker/Lesnar, but Orton/Batista sucks.


----------



## Marrakesh

Omega_VIK said:


> Besides Taker/Lesnar, is there else worth checking out?


No.


----------



## x78

Headliner said:


> That's not how you attempt to achieve max buys at Wrestlemania. You do that at any other PPV except Wrestlemania.


Yeah, because people are queuing up to buy Orton vs Batista.


----------



## p862011

Omega_VIK said:


> Besides Taker/Lesnar, is there else worth checking out?


cesaro vs big e was a very solid match imo

and cesaro nearly broke big e's neck lol


----------



## Xist2inspire

Headliner said:


> That's not how you attempt to achieve max buys at Wrestlemania. You do that at any other PPV except Wrestlemania.


Except that WWE has used Wrestlemania to do just that (firmly establish new stars) in the past, and it worked very well for them. It's only very recently that they've slipped into the "max buys" mindset.


----------



## aVanillaMidget

Hogan did nothing for me. Taker punking Lesnar wasn't a good look. Triple H v Bryan couldn't matter any less. What the f is happening here? 

*My full Raw after Chamber Review*


----------



## El_Absoluto

The sad true is Wrestlemania has stoped being special years ago.

The only thing Vince still has is the name as a brand.


----------



## Joker King

Honestly, I wouldn't even mind if the old man went after the title against Orton. Batista vs Lesnar with Brock as a face would be great as well. 

Its just this whole streak crap and the build-up makes the opponent look incredibly weak. As always Taker's gonna just show up, the opponent has to do all the work building up the match which means Lesnar's going to have to sell like a motherfucker. Horrible to even think about whats coming in the next few weeks!


----------



## Headliner

x78 said:


> Yeah, because people are queuing up to buy Orton vs Batista.


That's not what I was talking about sooooooo your point? 


Xist2inspire said:


> Except that WWE has used Wrestlemania to do just that (firmly establish new stars) in the past, and it worked very well for them. It's only very recently that they've slipped into the "max buys" mindset.


Ok so should Roman Reigns face Taker or Brock at this year's Mania?


----------



## Bookockey

LOL at Hogan going on in the first minute and disappearing long before Taker showed up. The publicity will get Hogan a decent rating but Taker was clearly the real star.


----------



## Bookockey

I'd rather see Cowboy Bob Orton against Batista but I think Dave would blow up before Bob did.


----------



## chessarmy

Bryan vs HHH is only acceptable if they advertise it as Bryan wins = he gets a title shot either AT the same show or next month at Extreme Rules. They can't just forget that the title is the true end to this story.


----------



## Eulonzo

#BadNewsSanta said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> THAT WAS AWESOME! DAT TAKER RETURN! DAT MINISTRY GOATEE! DAT PEN STAB! DAT CHOKESLAM THROUGH THE TABLE! DAT TAKER/BROCK WM30 MATCH!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Seriously, I'm hyped after that segment. Taker looks more evil and intimidating than ever.


IKR? :mark: I had a feeling he was gonna either dye his goatee black or just shave it off altogether. I wish he grew his hair back after he left last year in May but perhaps he thought it wouldn't grow really long before then so he just said "fuck it". But then again, I don't think Taker gives a fuck about his appearance, as long as he has his handy barber and his guy-liner. 

I just can't get over it. Maybe I'm being too much of a mark but I mark every time Taker returns. Undertaker is Undertaker, that's all there is to it, and I appreciate the hell out of him every time he comes back even though he doesn't have to. Granted it's awkward since both of these men are part-timers, but Taker deserves this type of treatment for all the years he's given us. I just think some people are nit-picking and being too critical. Yes it's predictable, yes Taker's going to win, yes Lesnar is a monster and shouldn't get fucked up like that, but come on, did you really want Taker to get F5'd through the table and be treated like a fragile old man or something? He's the Undertaker. Plus EVERY Taker match is predictable because his streak will never be broken, as it shouldn't be.

I sound like a kiss ass probably but I'm just being honest. Although I honestly wonder how they're gonna build this and how the match is gonna be as Taker's getting up there and I don't know if he could handle Lesnar, but then again, he's the fucking Undertaker, so maybe he'll put out all the stops like he always does, for this match especially.

And I also wonder if they'll just keep it as a normal match.. I mean not every Lesnar match needs to not be a normal match, but considering how dominant and monstrous these two are, I just don't see this being a normal match. But like I said, it can still be a "fight" despite it being a normal match, much like the Shield/Wyatts last night.


----------



## Kabraxal

Headliner said:


> That's not how you attempt to achieve max buys at Wrestlemania. You do that at any other PPV except Wrestlemania.


Except they have the Network now... and should focus on that Wrestlemania moment to really kickstart a push. How would Austin's push have been by starting at a Backlash? Or if Hart was viewed as too big a star for him to face at WMXIII? Or Cena and Batista being pushed aside so HHH/JBL could fight some part time legend they could drum up? The Streak is something that can build up a guy quickly... yes you need someone that is a star to the point you can believe a win so you maintain suspense, but it needs to be a star that can also gain a lot from a win. Lesnar gains nothing. Taker gains nothing. This is just a pointless match in the end. I felt this way with HHH. At least HBK's second consecutive shot had something on the line in his career.

It's sad they are going for cheap quick pops instead of using Wrestlemania as a star builder like it used to be. Sure, you can have a one off big name part timer bout. BUt WM has been filled with too many lately and it's clearly affected the product negatively.


----------



## ironyman

Good thing people can see Mania for $10, as I think it's going to be worse than WM XX by the looks of things.


----------



## Kabraxal

Headliner said:


> That's not what I was talking about sooooooo your point?
> 
> Ok so should Roman Reigns face Taker or Brock at this year's Mania?


Brock v Roman actually could be pretty cool just looking at the two..match might end up shit but you could sell it.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

wwe is in a very sad state right now, and i mean very sad. I haven't seen a stretch of pay per views as bad as SEP-FEB have been and this build up to wrestlemania is looking like a joke.


----------



## Headliner

Kabraxal said:


> Except they have the Network now... and should focus on that Wrestlemania moment to really kickstart a push. How would Austin's push have been by starting at a Backlash? Or if Hart was viewed as too big a star for him to face at WMXIII? Or Cena and Batista being pushed aside so HHH/JBL could fight some part time legend they could drum up? The Streak is something that can build up a guy quickly... yes you need someone that is a star to the point you can believe a win so you maintain suspense, but it needs to be a star that can also gain a lot from a win. Lesnar gains nothing. Taker gains nothing. This is just a pointless match in the end. I felt this way with HHH. At least HBK's second consecutive shot had something on the line in his career.
> 
> It's sad they are going for cheap quick pops instead of using Wrestlemania as a star builder like it used to be. Sure, you can have a one off big name part timer bout. BUt WM has been filled with too many lately and it's clearly affected the product negatively.





Kabraxal said:


> Brock v Roman actually could be pretty cool just looking at the two..match might end up shit but you could sell it.


Not at Mania.

Taker vs Brock > Roman vs Brock.

And that's the entire point I'm making. Star power > people who aren't ready for those slots or people who simply can't compare in star power.


----------



## Gretchen

That last segment was highly enjoyable, actually. Marked for Taker return, stare-down, and Chokeslam. And Ministry Goatee. Match will be cool, most likely. Match-up has grown on me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Creative better hit the fast forward button on the Real Americans disbandment if they plan on (predictably) jobbing Swagger out to Cesaro at WM. I'm sick of them dragging this gimmick and alliance on and on. We all know how it's gonna end so I wish they'd just get to it already.


----------



## JC00

p862011 said:


> and cesaro nearly broke big e's neck lol


No. Big E almost broke his own neck.


----------



## #Mark

Headliner said:


> Not at Mania.
> 
> Taker vs Brock > Roman vs Brock.
> 
> And that's the entire point I'm making. Star power > people who aren't ready for those slots or people who simply can't compare in star power.


Going by your logic, WM21 should not have been built around Cena and Batista. Mania should always have a healthy mix of young guys featured in prominent positions and established guys featured in prominent positions. Batista/Orton for the title and Lesnar/Taker is definitely not a healthy mix.


----------



## Kabraxal

Headliner said:


> Not at Mania.
> 
> Taker vs Brock > Roman vs Brock.
> 
> And that's the entire point I'm making. Star power > people who aren't ready for those slots or people who simply can't compare in star power.


Except Taker/Lesnar does nothing to any story or either legacy. Taker wins.. big deal. Lesnar wins.. you ended the streak not only for someone that didn't need it, but that isn't there. You are literally throwing a match together only for a short term money pop instead of actually focusing on building long term reasons and feuds and stars. You aren't going to win me over with a "it might sell more tickets now!" argument... because we see the damage that attitude has done. Just look at the WM... they have almost no stars and no power there because they've focused everything on Cena and Orton and part timers these past 5 years that instead of having a stacked mid card, stacked tag team division, and a bunch of upper tier talents that can slide right into the main event and not feel like it's forced you're left with a void. 

If WWE followed the mindset they have now 30 years ago, we'd have never had the Ultimate Warrior or Savage or Hart or HBK or the Rockers or the Hardyz or Edge and Christain, or Rocky or Austin or.. do I really need to go on? They used Wrestlemania mostly to build on what they had there every night... using a one off match with celebrities or big part time names... and even then those were in feuds/segments with FULL TIME STARS. Now.. we have almost nothing left and when Lesnar leaves, Taker retires, Rock doesn't come back... what then? Suddenly you are left with Orton, Cena, Punk, and maybe Bryan as legit big names. And right now, one of them is gone, the other has had a shit push that could derail everything, and Cena might be out with an injury while Orton is getting shit reactions. The WWE is fucked if they continue as is.


----------



## Headliner

#Mark said:


> Going by your logic, WM21 should not have been built around Cena and Batista. Mania should always have a healthy mix of young guys featured in prominent positions and established guys featured in prominent positions. Batista/Orton for the title and Lesnar/Taker is definitely not a healthy mix.


I'm pretty sure I said part timers should face big stars and if they happen to be other part timers, so be it. 

That has nothing to do with Mania 21 being built around Cena and Batista.



Kabraxal said:


> Except Taker/Lesnar does nothing to any story or either legacy. Taker wins.. big deal. Lesnar wins.. you ended the streak not only for someone that didn't need it, but that isn't there. You are literally throwing a match together only for a short term money pop instead of actually focusing on building long term reasons and feuds and stars. You aren't going to win me over with a "it might sell more tickets now!" argument... because we see the damage that attitude has done. Just look at the WM... they have almost no stars and no power there because they've focused everything on Cena and Orton and part timers these past 5 years that instead of having a stacked mid card, stacked tag team division, and a bunch of upper tier talents that can slide right into the main event and not feel like it's forced.
> 
> If WWE followed the mindset they have now 30 years ago, we'd have never had the Ultimate Warrior or Savage or Hart or HBK or the Rockers or the Hardyz or Edge and Christain, or Rocky or Austin or.. do I really need to go on? They used Wrestlemania mostly to build on what they had there every night... using a one off match with celebrities or big part time names... and even then those were in feuds/segments with FULL TIME STARS. Now.. we have almost nothing left and when Lesnar leaves, Taker retires, Rock doesn't come back... what then? Suddenly you are left with Orton, Cena, Punk, and maybe Bryan as legit big names. And right now, one of them is gone, the other has had a shit push that could derail everything, and Cena might be out with an injury while Orton is getting shit reactions. The WWE is fucked if they continue as is.


Taker matches never has any relevance after Mania since 2009. Because it's not intended to. It's for Wrestlemania. That's just common sense. You're bitching because *one match* WHICH WILL BE THE BEST MATCH ON THE CARD is two part timers battling it out when there will be many matches on the card? Please.


----------



## wwffans123

Hell Fucking Yeah,Im so happy Hogan got a Normal Reactions,lol


----------



## Xist2inspire

Headliner said:


> Ok so should Roman Reigns face Taker or Brock at this year's Mania?


Well first off, I'm not in the "Lesnar is burried" crowd, so don't lump me in with them. I like the idea of Lesnar/Taker for what it is, and it's probably their best option given their current situation, but I'm also well aware that it's currently a lackluster matchup that doesn't really do either man any favors. Brock hasn't been booked the best, and so an obvious loss to Taker doesn't help him, and really leaves him looking like just another guy. This is just another going-through-the-motions outing for Taker, so he has nothing big to gain either. Unless they add something special to the buildup, it's going to be just like Punk/Taker: average buildup, good/great match, nothing more, nothing less. Problem is, unlike Punk, Brock won't be around as much to rebound and reap any benefits from his loss. So as it is now, it's basically a wash, a "starpower" match for no other reason than to have one "because it's Wrestlemania!!!"

As for Roman, I'm also not in the "push him NOW" crowd. He's got skills, but he's as raw as they come. A mishandled singles run could ruin the potential he has. But I'll answer your question. I'd do Lesnar/Roman.

-For one, I'd have had Brock booked as a killer from Day 1. No dumbass losses to Cena and HHH, he shows up, murders people, then leaves.

-I'd have the Authority use the Shield to cover their own asses as they dodge Heyman's demands. Make it clear that the Shield is being forced into this so they don't get unwanted heat. Have Brock methodically take out Ambrose & Rollins, then book Reigns as the "last man standing." Brock goes over at WM in a good match that gives Reigns some solid experience for his future run, sets up a future split and Reigns face run in where Ambrose and Rollins needlessly berate Reigns for coming up short, and keeps Brock looking strong for any future plans they may have. Hell, it could even set up a Batista/Bryan/Lesnar Triple Threat match for the World title somewhere down the road, which would also mark the final days of the Authority.

-As for Taker, he'd be facing Sting, no doubt about it. New Orleans was in general WCW territory, so you wouldn't have to worry about a bad reaction for Sting. If not Sting, then the Wyatts. The clash of characters would make for an excellent buildup, which would easily make up for the inevitable loss they'd take from Taker. Heck, it could go like this:

1. Taker beats Bray at WM, Wyatts destroy him either after the match or at the next Raw.
2. Wyatts claim to have "buried the Undertaker forever" and continue to dominate.
3. Mid-way through the year, Sting debuts as the guy to help stop the Wyatts, and also makes it clear that he knows the Undertaker will rise again, and intends to face him when he does. Basically, give Sting the dark, mysterious, mind-game playing persona he exhibited back in his WCW days.
4. Taker eventually returns, and the build fully begins for Sting/Taker at WM 31.

Building new stars doesn't always mean strapping a rocketship to them and having them stomp every old-timer in their way. Good booking manages *all* talent properly, looking not just to make money now, but to keep it coming in the future.


----------



## Romangirl252

Great start to raw with Hogan...some good matches tonight...Loved Bryan calling out HHH tonight and awesome ending to raw with Taker coming back


----------



## Kabraxal

Headliner said:


> I'm pretty sure I said part timers should face big stars and if they happen to be other part timers, so be it.
> 
> That has nothing to do with Mania 21 being built around Cena and Batista.
> 
> 
> Taker matches never has any relevance after Mania since 2009. Because it's not intended to. It's for Wrestlemania. That's just common sense. You're bitching because *one match* WHICH WILL BE THE BEST MATCH ON THE CARD is two part timers battling it out when there will be many matches on the card? Please.


Because it's not just one match in the last few years.. they've done this way too much these past few years. And when the Streak can be used to actually build a god damned star it should be used. Instead of focusing so much time on part timers lately, the WWE could have built up a Cesaro or Ziggler to the point you can see Taker or Brock for them as a money match. Instead we burn through Brock's appearances on HHH, Taker, and a Show match that did nothing at all. Punk and Cena were the only full time guys to get a feud out of him... but again, they led nowhere. Instead of blowing two Wrestlemania's on HHH/Taker they could have built up to something with Sheamus or even the Nexus in 2011 (instead of what we got with them... that's a whole different story). The WWE is only thinking short term pops and wasting chances to build a bloody new Hogan or Taker or HBK.

Hell, this year alone they could have built the Shield/Taker fallout until Taker returns to get vengeance. Or Bray is almost there that he could benefit from the match, even moreso than with Cena. Could you imagine Bray taking Taker to the limit and the promos to build up that match? And you could actually wonder if this is the year it all ends.. Bray is the type of gimmick perfect to give the rub of breaking Taker's streak and you can make that match unpredictable and mean something. And Brock could then be used to go against Orton/Batista or somehow work into a segment with Bryan (much better than HHH/Bryan to be honest). All those options are actually more intriguing than Taker/Brock and could lead to something, win or lose for whoever faces them. BUt instead, we're blowing all that just to get a buyrate? Scuse me if I don't jump for joy over such idiotic booking.


----------



## Eulonzo

RhodesForWHC said:


> That last segment was highly enjoyable, actually. Marked for Taker return, stare-down, and Chokeslam. And Ministry Goatee. Match will be cool, most likely. Match-up has grown on me.


Hey, buddy! :mark:

Yeah I agree, I wanted the match to happen for a long time but then I kinda was like "eh, but Taker's age and everything, idk.." and then as soon as it got closer to this RAW it grew on me again.

Match of the year is coming, folks. :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Kabraxal said:


> Because it's not just one match in the last few years.. they've done this way too much these past few years. And when the Streak can be used to actually build a god damned star it should be used. Instead of focusing so much time on part timers lately, the WWE could have built up a Cesaro or Ziggler to the point you can see Taker or Brock for them as a money match. Instead we burn through Brock's appearances on HHH, Taker, and a Show match that did nothing at all. Punk and Cena were the only full time guys to get a feud out of him... but again, they led nowhere. Instead of blowing two Wrestlemania's on HHH/Taker they could have built up to something with Sheamus or even the Nexus in 2011 (instead of what we got with them... that's a whole different story). The WWE is only thinking short term pops and wasting chances to build a bloody new Hogan or Taker or HBK.
> 
> Hell, this year alone they could have built the Shield/Taker fallout until Taker returns to get vengeance. Or Bray is almost there that he could benefit from the match, even moreso than with Cena. Could you imagine Bray taking Taker to the limit and the promos to build up that match? And you could actually wonder if this is the year it all ends.. Bray is the type of gimmick perfect to give the rub of breaking Taker's streak and you can make that match unpredictable and mean something. And Brock could then be used to go against Orton/Batista or somehow work into a segment with Bryan (much better than HHH/Bryan to be honest). All those options are actually more intriguing than Taker/Brock and could lead to something, win or lose for whoever faces them. BUt instead, we're blowing all that just to get a buyrate? Scuse me if I don't jump for joy over such idiotic booking.


And this is exactly why WWE doesn't cater to the IWC. WWE only cares about star power in the highest order regarding Taker and the streak. This is why you'll never see Taker face someone that isn't at a certain level. It brings down the star power of the match, which ultimately brings down the buys of the PPV.


----------



## Freeloader

alejbr4 said:


> so true, havent been excited for a taker match in yrs....bunch of kickouts then he wins meh, the rest of this card is meh for mania


Don't watch. 

Everyone that doesn't like him, should stop watching wrestling. Forever. 

Undertaker set to have the best match of Wrestlemania for the......9th year in a row?

G.O.A.Taker


----------



## Macho Minion

Hadn't seen RAW in over a month, tuned in tonight to see Hogan. A nice moment but an underwhelming pop. In fact, "underwhelming" pretty much describes the state of WWE at this point. So stale and formulaic, with the spotlight so tilted toward the distant past it doesn't bode well for the future.

Speaking of bleak futures, Ric Flair looks very unhealthy. The well-documented years of debauchery and recent tragedies have clearly caught up with him. He tried to smile and feign enthusiasm on that panel w/ Josh and Booker, but the eyes say it all. He's a lost man. I would not be surprised if we lose him soon.


----------



## Kabraxal

Headliner said:


> And this is exactly why WWE doesn't cater to the IWC. WWE only cares about star power in the highest order regarding Taker and the streak. This is why you'll never see Taker face someone that isn't at a certain level. It brings down the star power of the match, which ultimately brings down the buys of the PPV.


SO let's not book properly and intelligently and build new stars so we can pop a huge buyrate... man, good thing the WWE didn't do this years ago or else we wouldn't have these stars to rely on for a cheap pop in the buyrates. I hope Taker and Brock and Rock live forever so the WWE can continue relying on them instead of building stars like they used to. 

This isn't IWC v WWE... this is simply how you build a wrestling promotion. WWE used to be great at it.


----------



## #Mark

Headliner said:


> I'm pretty sure I said part timers should face big stars and if they happen to be other part timers, so be it.
> 
> That has nothing to do with Mania 21 being built around Cena and Batista.


Cena and Batista weren't big stars when they won the belts at Mania. WWE took a risk by positioning them as such and it paid off. Same way they did with Bret, HBK, Brock, and Austin all becoming big stars after Mania victories. Mania used to be a platform to launch new stars. This part timer nonsense is a new concept that is finally backfiring on them. I mean, building Mania around part-timers is fine on occasion but the fact that it's becoming a regularity now is idiotic.


----------



## Headliner

Kabraxal said:


> SO let's not book properly and intelligently and build new stars so we can pop a huge buyrate... man, good thing the WWE didn't do this years ago or else we wouldn't have these stars to rely on for a cheap pop in the buyrates. I hope Taker and Brock and Rock live forever so the WWE can continue relying on them instead of building stars like they used to.
> 
> This isn't IWC v WWE... this is simply how you build a wrestling promotion. WWE used to be great at it.


There's always time for building new stars. Why are you acting like they must use Taker at Mania to build new stars? That's not how it works.


#Mark said:


> Cena and Batista weren't big stars when they won the belts at Mania. WWE took a risk by positioning them as such and it paid off. Same way they did with Bret, HBK, Brock, and Austin all becoming big stars after Mania victories. Mania used to be a platform to launch new stars. This part timer nonsense is a new concept that is finally backfiring on them. I mean, building Mania around part-timers is fine on occasion but the fact that it's becoming a regularity now is idiotic.


They were stars and they were facing full time wrestlers. I've been talking about part time stars. 

Taker vs Brock or Taker vs Cena > Taker vs any new star. That's just a fact. 

Btw WWE is launching a new star by having Bryan go over H clean. SOOOOOOOOOO YEAH.


----------



## Sheikybaby

finally a good raw


----------



## Xist2inspire

Headliner said:


> There's always time for building new stars. Why are you acting like they must use Taker at Mania to build new stars? That's not how it works. Taker vs Brock or Taker vs Cena > Taker vs any new star. That's just a fact.
> 
> Btw WWE is launching a new star by having Bryan go over H clean. SOOOOOOOOOO YEAH.


Well, what's kinda been mentioned in this discussion is that there's really no point in hyping the Streak if you're only going to feed Taker part-timers in "big-money" matches. You've got a potentially huge machine to inject new life in your product, and you waste it on short-term payoffs? I'm not against the concept of big-money matches, I just feel that when there are better long-term alternatives that can fetch more money down the road, you take them. Hell, by now Wrestlemania should damn near sell itself on the name alone. If you're continually bringing in part-timers and pitting them against each other and already-stale stars at the top of the card to sell it, something's a bit wrong. WCW, anyone?

Oh, did you read my response to your "Which would you rather have, Lesnar/Reigns or Taker/Reigns" question? Just curious.


----------



## wjd1989

Ugh, iffy show - and that's coming from somebody that really wants to say its like the best show ever.

The Hogan return was IMMENSE - that pop was the loudest of the night without doubt and just so amazing. Before he even said a word, he had that crowd in the palm of his hands. There really is just something about the Hulkster that people feed off. Loved the commentary team giving him a standing ovation, just added to the moment. His actual segment though was AWFUL - using him JUST to sell the Network? Please. Underwhelmed that he didn't do anything else tbh. 

Undertaker return was great, say what you like about Lesnar but that man knows how to sell! Will set up a great match for WM. 

Nothing else newsworthy tbh. The whole Daniel Bryan angle is getting on my tits - talk about poor booking - and Batista is going through the biggest backlash since the fans first started shitting on Cena. 

Next week's show will be interesting.


----------



## aVanillaMidget

That bell toll just doesn't have the effect it used to.


----------



## FalseKing

RAW sucked and the RTWM is gonna be awful.


----------



## youmakemeleery

I feel like if Taker vs Lesnar doesn't get you excited then you must be dead inside. At that point WWE isn't failing you, you jus don't like wrestling anymore. Also, DB winning over Triple H is way better than him beating Orton or Batista.


----------



## FalseKing

youmakemeleery said:


> I feel like if Taker vs Lesnar doesn't get you excited then you must be dead inside. At that point WWE isn't failing you, you jus don't like wrestling anymore. Also, DB winning over Triple H is way better than him beating Orton or Batista.


Some of us have actually seen Lesnar/Taker when it was new and exciting. Now? Everything is just way too predictable. They're not gonna pull anything new or unorthodox. What should I be looking forward to exactly?

Besides the match that is, assuming they click together at all.

The WWE is just boringly predictable and that destroys any possible enjoyment.


----------



## King-of-the-World

I guess WWE haven't learned anything these past months and are bull headed-ly going through with their original plans. ERGH


----------



## FalseKing

King-of-the-World said:


> I guess WWE haven't learned anything these past months and are bull headed-ly going through with their original plans. ERGH


This company will go down in history as one of those who've continuously refused to learn from their own mistakes :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

King-of-the-World said:


> I guess WWE haven't learned anything these past months and are bull headed-ly going through with their original plans. ERGH


*Why wouldn't they? People still give them money hand over fist. *


----------



## chronoxiong

-I thought this show was about average. It had it's moments. I'm glad the Undertaker is back and it looks like he will feud with Lesnar. But we have already seen them feud before so this is basically another rematch and not a fresh match. Lesnar did a great job selling the choke slam spot. 
-I hope Cena is okay and not legitimately hurt after getting attacked from the Wyatt Family. That whole segment felt awkward when he got hurt. 
-Glad to see Randy Orton verbal attack Batista about his recent crowd reaction. Batista's comeback to it did not go well at all. This is really going downhill. Could've used some of Cena's lines to counter back to it. 
-Daniel Bryan calling out Triple H was interesting because that really means he took over CM Punk's storyline. 
-The Bray Wyatt/Reigns match was brutal. It was slow for me but glad it ended in a DQ. 
-Lastly, Hogan got a huge ovation and he deserved it. Good to see him back but not to wrestle.


----------



## Wagg

FUCK this horrible crowd and fuck WWE for announcing his return. RAW was horrible too besides Hogan's return and Wyatts/Shield.

When Hulk opened RAW I thought that something big and special is going to happen in the main event. Oh boy, I was wrong! No STING. 

I don't care at all about Taker vs. Lesnar. That match would have been awesome back in 2010 or 2011 when the whole UFC thing happened but now not so much. FUCK this company!


----------



## tonsgrams

It was an ok show.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Headliner said:


> There's always time for building new stars. Why are you acting like they must use Taker at Mania to build new stars? That's not how it works.
> 
> They were stars and they were facing full time wrestlers. I've been talking about part time stars.
> 
> Taker vs Brock or Taker vs Cena > Taker vs any new star. That's just a fact.
> 
> *Btw WWE is launching a new star by having Bryan go over H clean.* SOOOOOOOOOO YEAH.


Bryan is already a star. He's not someone that needs to be "launched" he needs the title.

And with HHH's reputation I would wait & see wait happens before I say Bryan will go over clean.


----------



## Reaper

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Bryan is already a star. He's not someone that needs to be "launched" he needs the title.
> 
> And with HHH's reputation I would wait & see wait happens before I say Bryan will go over clean.


I completely agree. Bryan is actually at a point where him facing HHH is a step back for him and a chance for HHH to continue his streak of working with the most over act in the company for his own selfish sake. 

Plus HHH jobbing at mania where Warrior (who launched HHH's WM career with a squash) is being inducted to the HOF. Hah! Not happening. Sad as it may be for Bryan fans, I see him doing to him what he did to Punk before him.


----------



## Cyon

Way back around Summer Slam when this whole Bryan/Authority angle started...

"Let's wait and see."

Famous last words.


----------



## Catsaregreat

They do like 5 house shows a year in New York and Toronto but are afraid to give them a Raw yet heres fucking Green Bay chanting "Husky Harris" at Wyatt. Not even smark towns would do that shit.


----------



## Marrakesh

Wagg said:


> FUCK this horrible crowd and fuck WWE for announcing his return. RAW was horrible too besides Hogan's return and Wyatts/Shield.
> 
> When Hulk opened RAW I thought that something big and special is going to happen in the main event. Oh boy, I was wrong! No STING.
> 
> I don't care at all about Taker vs. Lesnar. That match would have been awesome back in 2010 or 2011 when the whole UFC thing happened but now not so much. FUCK this company!


lol @ Hogan's return being a highlight when all he did was come out and plug the network.. or the universe as he called it. fpalm Fucking terrible segment. 

Your right though, the show was astoundingly bad.


----------



## Marv95

youmakemeleery said:


> I feel like if Taker vs Lesnar doesn't get you excited then you must be dead inside. At that point WWE isn't failing you, you jus don't like wrestling anymore. Also, DB winning over Triple H is way better than him beating Orton or Batista.


It's already happened before and we all know who's going to win, so how can I get myself invested into it? Match quality ain't everything. Now maybe if he came in on his bike still being the "phenom"...

Show was boring and a chore to sit through. Sorry but I miss crash tv.


----------



## Big Dog

There was a distinct lack of Bad News.


----------



## Oscirus

Talk to me like I'm a seven year old because I'm not getting this. Since the up and comer facing undertaker would obviously lose, what's the difference between Bray jobbing to Cena and let's say Roman jobbing to the undertaker?


----------



## Murph

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why wouldn't they? People still give them money hand over fist. *


To actually please their fans? They don't _have_ to, but it makes sense to do it.


----------



## dan the marino

The Taker/Lesnar segment was great, gave me chills again. Always love seeing him come out. Other than that, same old stuff with the Shield, Wyatts (Bray vs Reigns match aside) and Bryan stuff being the highlights. Cesaro/Big E was okay too. Everything else was just bland. Top star potentially injured, the main event looks to be a shit-show, Hogan and guest shows back to talk about nothing in particular while the Network gets more screentime than the app ever got, Punk gone, fuckery going on in the midcard... Hard to imagine this is leading to a milestone Wrestlemania.



Oscirus said:


> Talk to me like I'm a seven year old because I'm not getting this. Since the up and comer facing undertaker would obviously lose, what's the difference between Bray jobbing to Cena and let's say Roman jobbing to the undertaker?


Undertaker isn't going to single-handedly bury an entire stable under a stack of chairs? Mind you I'm looking forward to the Lesnar match, I'm fine with it. Would've preferred Sting but this is second best imo.


----------



## nogginthenog

So anyway
'I can watch The Rock jack'

Hulk Hogan, February 24th 2014.

Aside from that, cena possibly injured and no doubt -at all- to anyone that Batista is simply not capable of a main event match. Undertaker looked awesome, and as much as I dislike no build matches,this one will be fine, and probably should be the closer on the night.


----------



## 20083

Amber B said:


> I need this in my life again.


:lmao


----------



## Certified G

I actually liked Raw. Hulk's return was awesome, and I thought the Big E/Cesaro and Bryan/Kane matches were fun to watch.

Undertaker's return at the end wasn't much of a surprise but I'm really glad they're going through with Taker/Lesnar, that's definitely a match I'd love to see at WM.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

from here until wrestlemania, damage control.


----------



## TheJack

Raw was okay. 
Comentators reating to Bootista was lol.

The fans should start to cheer him when he turns heel just to piss him off more.


----------



## X-Train

The crowd was great up until the "husky Harris" chants! Why, I'd understand if it was a rubbish character but it's Bray Wyatt...we want him to get pushed


----------



## APEX

X-Train said:


> The crowd was great up until the "husky Harris" chants! Why, I'd understand if it was a rubbish character but it's Bray Wyatt...we want him to get pushed


*They chant things over most matches these days, bray wyatt is no different.

Anyways - 

Seem a lot of grubbles on the forum, I really enjoyed the show. Very very solid.

Orton was good on the mic, really played to the crowd.
The backstage segment with HHH and Bryan was great, really planted the seeds. HHH comes across as such an ass. :lmao
Big E vs Cesaro was solid. Good power match up.
Batista was meh, again. Hoping he improves soon.
HOGAN was ace, huge pop, just a let down talking about the network for the majority of his promo.
Cena vs Wyatt was intense, looking forward to see where this goes.
Sheamus vs Christian was a good match up, has me thinking where these two will end up at Mania.
BROCK VS TAKER, we knew it was coming, but still, this delivered big time!*


----------



## Nessler

Forget Hogan, who botched his only line LOL

Taker-Brock ending. that was Awesome


----------



## Cobalt

It was a decent show, I stayed awake the whole show so definitely an improvement on the past couple of weeks.

Good start, was great to see Hogan back again and finally hear "Real American" again, gave me goosebumps!

ADR vs Batista was very interesting, I can't get over how much everyone hates Batista I honestly feel embarrassed for him, and the fact that Del Crickets is getting chanted and cheered when in the ring against him, shows just how much Batista is really hated. Was that a heel turn by Batista? Was funny how Orton kinda buried him tbh, with the comment that "no one wants you back, or that no one likes you", the truth does hurt but was well played by Orton, just hate how Batista carries himself, seems like a total tool across the board.

Cesaro was awesome again, really enjoyable match with Big E.

Really looking forward to the Bray Wyatt vs Cena program, gonna be one hell of a ride, just hope Wyatt isn't buried after it all.

Shield descension was there, but was kinda forgotten about after the match with Reigns and Wyatt. Enjoyed the match, super physical and thought they both did okay, was awesome to see Rollins come in for the save with that crazy over the top rope flip. Not to sure where The Shield are headed but looks like a split is still on the cards.

Bryan vs Kane was a great match also, really looking forward to Bryan vs HHH, just a major concern like everyone has is is HHH is gonna bury Bryan. We will have to wait and see but about time it started clicking into gear.

That ending was fucking amazing, Heyman was excellent on the mic again, when the bell tolled I honestly got shivers, was brilliant. The face to face confrontation seemed so real and felt like real hate due to their past encounters, Lesnar signing to Undertaker putting him through the table, was all so enjoyable. I am probably one of the few extremely excited to see this, think it's gonna be awesome, cannot wait.

Overall a very good show for me, crowd was good in patches, but definitely an upgrade from what we have seen lately.


----------



## Secueritae

This honestly made me laugh last night,
Have you met Brock Lesnar the actor?


----------



## Karma101

The show was pretty good but the crowd was fairly bad for most of the show. They were ok at the start for Hogan, then they didn't really wake up until the end of Bryan's match and Takers entrance.

I'm not a big fan of Hogan but I would've expected a better reaction than that, apparently he just came out to plug the WWE app and screw up his lines, which wasn't very good either.

The Cesaro/Big E match was very good, really physical with quite a few risky spots. I liked the ending as well, Cesaro should make a great face.

It's actually pretty hard to believe they're going ahead with Orton/Batista, I was laughing through the whole segment especially Batista's "deal with it!", but really this is a huge mess.

I enjoyed the Wyatt/Cena segment and Cena sold his injury especially well, that's as long as it is actually fake. Not looking forward to this match that much as I'm sure Cena will go over at WM though.

Bryan/Kane served its purpose and was a decent match, can't say I'm too enthralled by a Bryan/HHH match either but hopefully they change my mind.

Taker really fucking stole the show though, is entrance and chokeslam were definitely the highlights of the night. Brock/Taker is the match I am looking forward to the most so far as it's guaranteed to be great.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Everything Brock does is so unintentionally hilarious! but hes still the GOAT!


----------



## Nessler

^Batista's "deal with it" line did a bad job covering up the mess


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

It's interesting to see how the "Universe" seems to be becoming a little more... like us :lol.

Is Green Bay traditionally a "smarky" city? Not from what I've heard, they're usually pretty shit, but they were actually decent last night.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Fuck that crowd. 

There's trying to take over a show when there's shit on but the stupid fucking chants during Wyatt/Reigns was retarded.

Good show, haven't watched the finish half hour yet.


----------



## xOptix

Numberwang said:


> Fuck that crowd.
> 
> There's trying to take over a show when there's shit on but the stupid fucking chants during Wyatt/Reigns was retarded.


Agreed!

Really? A Husky Harris chant? Did they forget what he and 5 other guys did 24 hours before? Oh right, it's must be hard to watch a PPV when the have their heads up their collective asses.

Anyway, I'll admit, I marked hard for Hogan, even though it was 10% hosting WM30 and 90% a plug for the WWE network, which I'm really getting tired of hearing about. I hope someone makes Cole eat Lawler's iPad. Take out air time and put legit commercials on like everybody else. I wonder if those who got the WWE Network still have to listen to them drone on and on about getting the WWE Network?

Same when the Taker came out, but I don't know...he just seemed like he didn't have that edge. Maybe it's the eyeliner, or the fact his hair colour didn't match his beard, maybe something stupid like that, but it was cool to see him "stab" Lesnar's hand and then put him through a table.

Lesnar's acting was so goofy that it was fantastic. No wonder he has Heyman as a mouth piece.


----------



## DOPA

After seeing this Raw I will say that if they are truly gonna go with Orton/Batista which really seems like the plan then it will be an absolute disaster if they have it main event. They really need either Taker/Lesnar or Bryan/HHH to close the show otherwise it's just gonna be highly embarrassing for the company.


----------



## Desecrated

Commentary during the Kane/Bryan match was absurd. Headache inducing bickering. Bloody hell.


----------



## Starbuck

So the RTWM XXX is finally upon us. I'll take a wild guess and say that everybody is crying over everything as usual but I don't care. Outside the title match, I'm looking forward to everything else. I've just accepted Orton/Batista and that's that. There's nothing I can do about it and I'm not going to let it ruin the rest of the show for me. 

Besides, I thought that having Batista and Orton both acknowledge what's been going on was actually rather cool tbh. It's not so cool that we have a heel vs. heel scenario but really, we all know and I'm sure WWE itself knows that this match isn't even going to get a chance to be anything other than a crapfest come the Superdome and since they're intent on making it happen, I'd rather they acknowledge the Bootista stuff than patronise us by portraying Batista as some beloved hero. It's likely we'll end up with tweener Orton and heel Batista. So help me but I enjoyed both promos on Raw. I still don't want the match but whatever, I'm making the most of it now. Orton's promo was lol and Batista telling us all to DEAL WITH IT once again was also lol. Just let this feud bounce back off you and and take it for what it is; a train wreck but at least it has the potential to be an unintentionally hilarious train wreck. I can at least live with that. 

Taker/Brock was a great segment. Taker's return is still a :mark: out moment despite how predictable it has become. I have a feeling that I'm going to have the same problem with this feud/match that I did with Taker/Punk last year in that it's a complete forgone conclusion with no real meat to the bones in terms of story. I'm banking on these guys creating that epic moment in the match that makes you believe, even if for a split second, that the streak could be over. That's the main flaw with Taker/Punk for me and why I didn't enjoy it anywhere near as much as I did previous streak matches. I do however really like the fact that Taker made the challenge to Lesnar and not the other way around. Thank holy Jesus they didn't pull the shit they did last year with a fucking battle royal to challenge the streak. That was painful. I'm intrigued as to why Taker would make the challenge so it's different from last year already so hopefully the actual story that plays out over the next few weeks has some substance rather than I BEAT STREAK NO U REST IN PEACE DURR. 

I don't know about anybody else but I'm fully on board for Cena/Wyatt. I LOVED Bray's promo on Cena and the fact that Cena took him so seriously was great to see. Yeah, it's slightly recycled material in some regards but Bray's delivery makes it more than acceptable. Calling Cena a false idol, saying he will keep us safe so long as he's the one who comes out the hero etc. I really like the angle they seem to be taking with this and Bray has been SO utterly impressive in just about everything that I'm excited _for _him as well as excited for the match itself. First Mania and he's in there with John Cena. That's special. As for Cena, I really like this 'You gotta go through me' attitude he has now. Seems like he's finally slipping into the role of battered veteran. It's similar to HHH in a lot of ways during his 06-08 run. I always thought Cena would transition into that role and I think it's finally happening. So yes, I very much look forward to this one and hopefully Cena stays serious and doesn't start making jokes and being a goof. 

Trips/Bryan official? :mark: This is probably the match I wanted most and a big thank you to CM Punk for fucking off and letting it happen. I said yesterday that Bryan needed to snap and confront HHH and that's exactly what happened and exactly what he needed to do. He was angry and called out the Game for Mania only to get scoffed at and put back in his place. Hunter was a condescending dick during that little confrontation, it was glorious. Now we have Bryan calling him out and HHH obviously refusing to answer the challenge. Something's got to give here and I look forward to seeing how they move the story along. This has been building for 7 months now. Ideally Bryan would win the title but that isn't happening and personally I'd rather this match than a Bryan/Batista/Orton triple threat tbh. Really stoked for this and Bryan tapping Trips out or even by pinfall is going to be an awesome Mania moment. Now all we need is Trips to fully enter heel mode and we're on. 

Hogan's return was really cool. An obvious network plug but whatever, it was cool to see him again. Really solid Raw imo and now all the major storylines have taken shape I can rest easy about Mania. I'm probably in the minority but whatever, I'm now looking forward to it. HHH/Bryan and Cena/Wyatt are as fresh as can be, Shield gonna Shield, Taker/Lesnar is off to a great start and the title match is going to be :lmao. Looking forward to next week, brother!


----------



## robertdeniro

Good Raw,Great to see Taker and Hogan back.

Taker/Lesnar segment was great,Taker stabbing Lesnar in the hand was crazy and :mark:.
Bryan/HHH and Cena/Wyatt will be awesome.I don't care about Orton/Batista.

Taker's new look is amazing(Y).


----------



## I Came To Play

Dat ending :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23

Was a very good show, seeing some of the old names back


----------



## Da MastaMind

Numberwang said:


> Fuck that crowd.
> 
> There's trying to take over a show when there's shit on but the *stupid fucking chants during Wyatt/Reigns was retarded.*
> 
> Good show, haven't watched the finish half hour yet.


The matched sucked until the ending so it deserved those chants IMO


----------



## SUPER HANS

Ah, the 6 weeks every wrestling year with Undertaker in, I cannot wait. The legend is back, and what a massive ovation.

Hulkster also with a massive ovation, would have preferred Voodoo child, but oh well. Felt so right seeing him back. There's a lot of room for criticism for Hogan, but we wouldn't be watching wrestling today if it wasn't for Hulk Hogan. Such a captivating man, I love that.

Pretty great show, good on em acknowledging the BOOTISTA BOOS, sounds like we might have a heel v heel dynamic going on, especially with this promo he's set to do on Smackdown. Made me laugh, people actually cheered Del Rio over him, oh dear. Just hope this match doesn't conclude wrestlemania.


----------



## Arcturus

..Is it just me or did anybody else think Undertaker got a bigger pop than Hogan when he appeared?


----------



## The True Believer

Arcturus said:


> ..Is it just me or did anybody else think Undertaker got a bigger pop than Hogan when he appeared?


Definitely.

On a related note, Bryan seemed to be outpopped last night only by Hogan and Taker.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Watching Bootista sweat and pant after a 5 minute match made me feel tired just watching. DAT Cardio.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Seeing the Hulkster back, Roman and Wyatt getting better and better. 

That moment, that return was so fucking awesome. Instantly noticed the old school Ministry look. Great Raw too.


----------



## wjd1989

Arcturus said:


> ..Is it just me or did anybody else think Undertaker got a bigger pop than Hogan when he appeared?


Can't say I noticed this, to my ears what Hogan got beat any other reaction on the show!


----------



## KakeRock

Why are people talking about Undertakers new outfit? Looks to me its same old,same old.


----------



## Julien

Yesterday night RAW was very cool. I was impatient to see Undertaker's return. 

The scene with Brock was very well managed. The match will be very interesting.


----------



## HankHill_85

Raw needed to hit several targets last night, and for the most part I think it did. Book-ending the show with Hogan and Brock/Taker was a smart move, and both segments were well done, especially Taker stabbing Brock with the pen and the chokeslam through the table.

Great in-ring action, too. Big E/Cesaro was surprisingly good and Wyatt/Reigns was cool, despite Green Bay acting like a bunch of high school jackoffs during the match.

Good momentum on the teased Wyatt/Cena and HHH/Bryan matches, and the Title match continues to be a mystery.

For my money, a very good and newsworthy Raw, and next week in Chicago just might be even more important as things start to look more official for Mania 30.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Burned through this episode pretty quick on DVR...Lost some mania season spirit because I'm not going to see Aaron Paul live in Chi next week...


----------



## pryme tyme

I hate the fucking booking right now. I don't give a shit about Triple H. I don't want to see Daniel Bryan wasted on this stupid "authority" storyline. It doesn't matter to the fans if he beats Triple H, we want him in the title match, it's a shitty consolation prize. I don't want to see Bray Wyatt vs John Cena, for the love of god keep them feuding with The Shield and set up a mania rematch with a stipulation. Taker-Lesnar is going to have no true storyline behind it, just the generic set up they gave us on RAW (I liked the chokeslam spot but that doesn't make up for the overly generic set up). Batista-Orton, I don't need to say anything.. If that actually main events mania the entire creative team should be shipped to Antarctica in wooden crates. 

This company can't get out of their own way and give the fans the matches they actually care about and want to see. I really don't want to say "fuck it, I'm done wasting my time with this company's shitty booking", because I have always loved watching the RTWM. I stopped watching for 6 months after WM 29 because of the shitty booking and poor direction and I'm almost positive I will be doing the same after WM 30.


----------



## DanM3

This is the first raw I have watched in a few months. It was completely predicable but worth watching to see taker return.

Hogan was hard to watch, botching his lines and just selling the wwe network. But it was a nice bit of nostalgia seeing his enterance. 

I quite like the Bryan vs hhh storyline and if Bryan goes over at mainia then it will be huge. 

I also really really really hate the announce team the commentry in the sheamus vs Christian match was awful. They all need sacking


----------



## D.M.N.

For the most part, a great Raw. The only bit I didn't like was Bryan almost 'giving up' main eventing WrestleMania, although I really shouldn't be surprised with the booking, should I?

Seeing the crowd chant YES, YES, YES to Bryan vs Triple H felt completely wrong. Let's hope Punk comes back to face HHH and Bryan is moved to the title match.

Hogan's pop was immense, the only thing that was really bad was Wyatt vs Reigns, no gel at all.


----------



## just1988

*I thought Raw was pretty decent last night but from a WWE perspective, I'm sure they'll be over-joyed with how it went. They did an excellent job of transitioning between Elimination Chamber fallout and the Road to WrestleMania. They've kicked it up a gear with 2 matches set for Mania in Batista va Randy Orton and Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar. Then you have Triple H vs Daniel Bryan starting to show signs of happening. Hopefully they push on at Smackdown.*


----------



## JY57

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10036028.shtml



> I don't know how many people in the arena saw this happen, but I noticed as the John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt segment was getting started, production members made it pretty obvious it was a work before it even happened. They carried the board/plank, that was later set up on the side of the stage to wheel Cena down on the stretcher and through the arena. Another fan told me they saw the stretcher waiting down by the corner of the stage once the segment got started as well. Some fans in the arena did think he was hurt, some thought it was a work, and sadly some didn't care either way, I don't think.
> 
> -I've never heard the Resch Center (for a wrestling show at least) as loud as it was when Hulk Hogan came out. Sometimes Green Bay crowds feel loud in person and don't translate well on TV, but Hogan's was nice by the usual standard. I noticed arena workers walking out taking pictures of him in the ring, as well.
> 
> -The crowd also loved The Undertaker. People were really waiting for him during that third hour and I felt bad for Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt being put in the segment before him.
> 
> -The chants for Randy Savage, the announcers, Y2J, RVD, and Austin Aries (who has ties to the area) really surprised me. That's the first time Green Bay has ever gotten into chants like that, at least to that level where it was loud enough for TV. It just seems to be catching on in every arena they go to.
> 
> -Lastly, I was also surprised by the boos Batista received. It felt like no one in the arena was cheering for him at all. Still though, everyone booing was making sure to get pictures of him in the ring, so either way they were into it. When Randy Orton came out and ripped on Batista, fans eventually started chanting "You suck too."
> 
> -WWE announced they're coming back for a Smackdown taping on June 10 (the day after Raw in Minneapolis).


----------



## Wagg

I can't be mad at him... Angry Grandpa is AMAZING! Book him vs. Hogan at WM 30 and then against Taker at 31. Biggest money maker matches in history. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah

Mediocre Raw. Sheamus/Christian was good, that's all that really stood out. Bray/Reigns was a total bust that killed the crowd (future of the company my ass), Emma's shtick is lame and unfunny and completely not over. You could feel the energy suck out of the crowd when Bryan challenged HHH. Nobody wants to see that, Bryan should be headlining in the title match.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Really poor Raw, Taker/Brock segment and Hulks return were the only good things about it tbh. Wrestlemania is gonna suck, defo not ordering it this year


----------



## just1988

*Submitted for the approval of the Internet Wrestling Community*


----------



## Rick Sanchez

TripleG said:


> And he's already emasculated Lesnar....why even have the match now?


:ti

By that logic, they never should have done Triple H/Batista in '05 because Dave powerbombed Hunter through a table.


----------

